# PW Audio Cables Discussion Thread



## audio123 (Mar 20, 2019)

PW Audio

 


Spoiler: Entry Level



*Entry Level*
*
Copper 28 V2*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : OCC Copper_
_Conductor Gauge : 28AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_





*
Legend 2*

_Jacket Material : Teflon as insulation and PU as jacket _
_Conductor Material : Silver Plated Copper Litz_
_Conductor Gauge : 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_





*
The Flash Copper*

_Jacket Material : FEP and PE_
_Conductor Material : OCC Copper_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG as shielding , 28AWG as conductor_
_Number of Conductors : 2 conductor and 2 shielding_










Spoiler: Anniversary Series



*Anniversary Series*
*
No.5 (4 Core)*

_Jacket Material : PVC _
_Conductor Material : Single Crystal Copper Litz (OCC Copper Litz)_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_






*No.5 (8 Cores)*

_Jacket Material : PVC _
_Conductor Material : Single Crystal Copper Litz (OCC Copper Litz)_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 8_










Spoiler: Special Edition



*Special Edition*
*
Hancock*

Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)
Conductor Material : 1st OCC copper with clear litz and 2nd OCC copper with black litz
Conductor Gauge: 26AWG
Number of Conductors: 4
*



*

*Ultra Copper*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : OCC copper with litz_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*



*





Spoiler: Sevenfold Pipe Series



*Sevenfold Pipe Series*

*Copper*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : OCC copper_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*





Silver Plated Copper*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : OCC copper with silver plating_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*





Silver Copper 3:4*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_ Conductor Material : 3 group silver X 4 group OCC copper _
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors: 4_
*



*





Spoiler: Blackicon Series



*Blackicon Series*
*
Pure Silver*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : Pure silver_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*





Single Crystal Silver*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : Single crystal silver (OCC silver)_
_ Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*



*

*Silver Gold*

_Jacket Material : Polyethylene (PE)_
_Conductor Material : Silver with 1% gold_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*



*





Spoiler: Helix Series



*Helix Series*

*Initial*

_Jacket Material : PVC _
_Conductor Material : 2 Type OCC copper_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 8_
*



*





Spoiler: Vanquish Series



*Vanquish Series*

*Saladin/Saladin+*

_Jacket Material : Crystal Clear PVC_
_Conductor Material : 4 Groups of Extreded and deoxygenated Copper, 3 Groups of Silver plated extruded and deoxygenated Copper_
_Conductor Gauge: 34AWG X 7 Groups_
_Number of Conductors : 4 / 8_
*



*
*
Loki/Loki+*

_Jacket Material : Crystal Clear PVC _
_Conductor Material : 7 Groups of Extreded and deoxygenated alloy (70% Silver and 30% Copper)_
_Conductor Gauge: 34AWG X 7 Groups_
_Number of Conductors : 4 / 8_
*





Xerxes/Xerxes+*

_Jacket Material : Crystal Clear PVC_
_Conductor Material : 3 Groups of Extreded and deoxygenated Copper, 2 Groups of Extreded and deoxygenated alloy (70% Silver and 30% Copper), 2 Groups of Gold plated extruded and deoxygenated copper_

_Conductor Gauge: 34AWG X 7 Groups_
_Number of Conductors : 4 / 8_
*



*





Spoiler: Flagship Edition



*Flagship Edition*
*
The Gold 26*

_Jacket Material : PVC_
_ Conductor Material : Silver with Gold plating _
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*





The Gold 24*

_Jacket Material : PVC_
_Conductor Material : Silver with Gold plating_
_Conductor Gauge: 24AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 4_
*



*





Spoiler: Century Series



*Century Series*
*
1950s*

_Jacket Material: Soft PE_
_Conductor Material: Supreme Level OCC Copper_
_Conductor Gauge: 26awg as conductors and close to 24awg as shielding_
_Number of Conductors: 4 conductors and 4 shielding_
*





1960s*

_Jacket Material : Nylon Jacket,PU insulation,Teflon cover_
_Conductor Material : OCC copper with litz_
_Conductor Gauge: 26AWG_
_Number of Conductors : 2 positive Conductors and 2 negative Conductors_
*





1980s*

_Jacket Material : PVC black with Pattern_
_Conductor Material : Extruded copper with special litz_
_Conductor Gauge: 28AWG as core conductor and 24awg as shielding_
_Number of Conductors : 4 wires 8 conductors_
*



*


----------



## audio123

Reserved


----------



## Marat Sar

Just ordered the loki 8 wire for my u18. And so the wait begins!


----------



## proedros

subscribed


----------



## audio123 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Saladin vs Saladin+ (Paired with Aroma Musical Box Twins)*
Saladin takes on a warm approach, providing a natural & rich listen. Bass performance is full-bodied and texture is rendered with great smoothness. The midrange shines in the lower mids department and the thickness helps to express male vocals effortlessly. Treble presentation is smooth. On the other hand, Saladin+ boasts quicker bass decay, more forward midrange and better treble extension. Soundstage is noticeably greater in magnitude for both aspects, width & depth.



 





Marat Sar said:


> Just ordered the loki 8 wire for my u18. And so the wait begins!


 Looking forward to your impressions on the pairing!


----------



## Marat Sar

Looking good. Any pics of loki 8 wire would be super cool to see!


----------



## Kervsky

The PW Audio No.5 sure pairs well with the Campfire Andromeda


----------



## liquidrats

Do you know if the No.5 has the 'Japan' aka Orioles version for sale?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 13, 2018)

Marat Sar said:


> Looking good. Any pics of loki 8 wire would be super cool to see!


Found a picture of the Loki 8 from Music Sanctuary website.




liquidrats said:


> Do you know if the No.5 has the 'Japan' aka Orioles version for sale?


I think you can only get it from Japan.


----------



## jmpsmash

liquidrats said:


> Do you know if the No.5 has the 'Japan' aka Orioles version for sale?


What's that? I got mine from Japan. Not sure if that's a special version or not.

The box says "no. 5 JP version"


----------



## liquidrats

jmpsmash said:


> What's that? I got mine from Japan. Not sure if that's a special version or not.
> 
> The box says "no. 5 JP version"


The termination is of rhodium plating which brings bit of brightness out...


----------



## audio123

jmpsmash said:


> What's that? I got mine from Japan. Not sure if that's a special version or not.
> 
> The box says "no. 5 JP version"


I think it is Japanese version. Mind sharing a picture of it?


----------



## aaf evo

Has anyone heard both the 1950s and the Horus?


----------



## jmpsmash

audio123 said:


> I think it is Japanese version. Mind sharing a picture of it?



sure. Let me take some pictures tonight.

from what i can see online there are the few variations on the No. 5.

3.5mm plug shrink wrap - can be clear or black color
the splitter piece - wood or metal
mmcx connector - plastic/black or metal

mine is black/wood/plastic


----------



## cocolinho

That would be crazy to get variations of sound for the same cable... And I would not understand that since wires seem to be identical


----------



## jmpsmash

cocolinho said:


> That would be crazy to get variations of sound for the same cable... And I would not understand that since wires seem to be identical



the 3.5mm plug is the same but the mmcx connector might be different model all together. but yeah, the conductor look the same. it could well be just a different cosmetic. ppl do buy things coz they are different or some sort of special/limited edition!


----------



## Kervsky

jmpsmash said:


> sure. Let me take some pictures tonight.
> 
> from what i can see online there are the few variations on the No. 5.
> 
> ...





cocolinho said:


> That would be crazy to get variations of sound for the same cable... And I would not understand that since wires seem to be identical



I think he meant variations in the external design/appearance, not the sound like:
1. plug shrink wrap is black on his (mine is clear)
2. splitter piece is wood on his (mine is plastic splitter with wood slider)
3. mmcx connector is plastic on his (mine is metal)


----------



## jmpsmash

Kervsky said:


> I think he meant variations in the external design/appearance, not the sound like:
> 1. plug shrink wrap is black on his (mine is clear)
> 2. splitter piece is wood on his (mine is plastic splitter with wood slider)
> 3. mmcx connector is plastic on his (mine is metal)



here is mine:


----------



## jmpsmash




----------



## 284033

The main difference between No.5 international version and Japanese (Oriolus) version is the solder. 

The solder used for the Japanese version lends to a slightly airier and brighter sound, but the bass is slightly reduced.


----------



## cocolinho

Kozato said:


> The main difference between No.5 international version and Japanese (Oriolus) version is the solder.
> The solder used for the Japanese version lends to a slightly airier and brighter sound, but the bass is slightly reduced.



I struggle to believe solder is making a difference... Not to go too far I will personaly assume all PW 5 are identical then. Thanks


----------



## Kervsky (Nov 15, 2018)

redacted


----------



## aaf evo

Does anyone have any comparisons on the PW 1950s and the Leonidas II?


----------



## SeeSax

Marat Sar said:


> Just ordered the loki 8 wire for my u18. And so the wait begins!



Hey man, I meant to reply to your post in the high end cables thread about comparing the Prima Dona and Leo 8-wire but forgot. I think you made a great choice with the Loki 8-wire. It was definitely one of my favorites from the tour and it was on an extremely high technical level, but not sounding too bright or cold like some silver cables. I imagine it will make the U18 really sing. That probably would have been the one I choose for that IEM as well (from what I read, I haven't heard it). Plus the ergonomics are like stuffing baby kittens behind your ears...it's that soft! 

Look forward to your impressions!

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

1950s purchased, seriously an amazing match up with the Legend X. Beyond excited.


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> 1950s purchased, seriously an amazing match up with the Legend X. Beyond excited.


Congratulations on your 1950s cable!


----------



## audio123

Quite a nice pairing with the Aroma Musical Box Early + PW Loki. The Loki sure helps to brighten up the overall presentation and adds clarity.


----------



## aaf evo

Got my 1950s today  

Does anyone have any cable wrapping/storage recommendations? By far the most expensive cable I have owned so I’m going to be sure to baby it. 

My Ares II ended up unraveling on one side and I want to be sure I do everything in my power to make sure that doesn’t happen to my 1950s.


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> Got my 1950s today
> 
> Does anyone have any cable wrapping/storage recommendations? By far the most expensive cable I have owned so I’m going to be sure to baby it.
> 
> My Ares II ended up unraveling on one side and I want to be sure I do everything in my power to make sure that doesn’t happen to my 1950s.


I try to avoid winding them up too tightly too often.  In fact, it might be silly, but whatever setup I listen to regularly I keep in a cloth tray that I can just put back on a shelf in my audio gear cabinet.  I literally don't wind them up at all.


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> Got my 1950s today
> 
> Does anyone have any cable wrapping/storage recommendations? By far the most expensive cable I have owned so I’m going to be sure to baby it.
> 
> My Ares II ended up unraveling on one side and I want to be sure I do everything in my power to make sure that doesn’t happen to my 1950s.


How do you like your 1950s with LX so far?


----------



## aaf evo

audio123 said:


> How do you like your 1950s with LX so far?



Absolutely loving it. Brings out the mids more and extends the treble all without taking away from that beautiful low end.


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> Absolutely loving it. Brings out the mids more and extends the treble all without taking away from that beautiful low end.


That's nice to hear! It is an excellent cable.


----------



## Ike1985

With regard to the previous discussion, I think the biggest benefit I notice from TOTL cables I the black background and improved resolution/separation.  Also last night I had my first listen with the ps audio cables as I've been away with family for the holidays and I find both the 1950 and the 1980 to be exceptional.  1950 a bit less mid centric, a bit less full and a bit less sub-bassy than the 1980.  I prefer the 80 over the 50 due to its dynamic sound with denser notes, slightly increased sub bass and holographic yet wide presentation.  Exceptional layering and separation on both as should be expected with totl cables.  Both are near the same level as the Han Sound venom with regard to blackness of the background.  All thoughts VERY preliminary and may change as I listen to them.  As expected there is MORE of a difference between the Han Sound Venom and the 50/80 than between the 50/80 themselves.  Unfortunately I have t send them both off very soon, so I'll have less time tha expected with both.


----------



## Ike1985 (Jan 11, 2019)

So here are my final thoughts with regard to the 1950, 1960 and 1980 cables now that they are on their way to the next person. All were paired with the 64 audio A18t and the Hugo2.

1980:
Lush, full, dense midrange and lower frequencies. Good illumination on the edge of notes (good quantity in the high end) creating good in-stage separation between instruments. Vocals clear and forward enough to produce that 3d effect that I love so much about the Zeus XR monitor. To my ears, more bass than the 80 and defintely more than the 50. Blackets background between the three: 50, 60 and 80. Best value of the 3. Exceptional resolution especially in the bass and mids.

1950:
Less dense notes than the 1960, density on par with the 1980 maybe slightly less. Slightly less bass than the 60, defintely less than the 80. Also with excellent sonic image separation, slightly more silvery sound and slightly more quantity in the highs than the 60 or 80. Brightest background between the 3: 50, 60 and 80. Excels in stage dimensions, layering and separation, definitely the best of the three in this regard. Vocals also 3d. Exceptional resolution across the spectrum. I see it as an exceptional technical cable much like the venom, with an ever ever so slight V shaped signature, nearly a flat V.  I LOVE the material they used to wrap this cable, it's soft but grainy when you run your finger down it, beautiful material, they should use it on all their cables.

1960:
Moderate density notes across from low's to high's. To my ears the most clinical of the 3. Excellent vocal reproduction as per the other 2 PW cables, mids slightly less forward than the other two. Most linear (nothing forward, nothing back, lows mids and highs on the same plane). Exceptional resolution across the spectrum.

Vs Han sound Venom & other thoughts:
To my ears the Venom remains king of black backgrounds.  All 3 PW audio cables have more illumination around the edges of notes, a slightly brighter sound making details stand out more. Some might say all 3 and especially the 80/50 are more dynamic than the venom. The venom is definitely skewed toward creating a dark sound with slightly more mid and lower bass quantity, while the PW cables also have good bass quantity but more quantity in the high's (as per typitcal high quality silver sound). People used to a typical high quality silver sound will be more familiar with the PW cable sound on the 50/60/80 while the venom is a more dark, smooth and rich sound with good bass quantity, dense full notes and: exceptional resolution, massive stage, layering, separation and density of notes. The Venom has the largest stage of all, no doubt about that-the 1950 is the closest but still doesn't have the gulf like spacing between notes or massive dimensions of the Venom.  The greater quantity in the highs is more apparent on the PW cables and probably the biggest immediate difference most will notice.  Love my Venom and I will be keeping it but I wouldn't mind having the 1980 as a slightly brighter compliment as I'm still getting the awesome vocal effects with the 80 as I was used to with the Venom. IMO among the 3 PW cables, the 1980 will pair best with the most monitors. Interestingly, people have complained about the Venom with regard to ergonomics, I find it the most comfortable of the 4. After just a few days the PW cables (with the exception of the 1950) made the top-back of my ears sore where they wrap around it, not the case at all with the stiffer Venom. Both the 1980 and Venom are exceptional pairings with A18t. I will miss the 1980, if anyone wants to sell a used on, PM me.


----------



## aaf evo

I have to part ways with my beloved 1950s. If anyone is ineterested shoot me a PM.


----------



## Tanjiro

Just bought a 2 wire version of 1960s to pair with my Phantom.  I am absolutely loving it.  1960s makes my Phantom sings beautifully!


----------



## kubig123

moneypls said:


> Just bought a 2 wire version of 1960s to pair with my Phantom.  I am absolutely loving it.  1960s makes my Phantom sings beautifully!



I just tried the 1960 4 wire with my Phantom, it has been an amazing experience, the 4 wire has such incredible sound stage!


----------



## Tanjiro

kubig123 said:


> I just tried the 1960 4 wire with my Phantom, it has been an amazing experience, the 4 wire has such incredible sound stage!


4 wire is totally out of my budget unfortunately


----------



## kubig123

moneypls said:


> 4 wire is totally out of my budget unfortunately



Mine too unfortunately...


----------



## mrgray

tomorrow i will hopefully be picking up a 1950s from a fellow headfier here in Sydney.  looking forward to it as i feel the alo ref 8 is a bit plain and bright and seems to bleed bass a bit too i think.


----------



## dhc0329

How's the microphonic on PW cable in comparison to EA strings?


----------



## kubig123

dhc0329 said:


> How's the microphonic on PW cable in comparison to EA strings?


Most of the cables are not micro-phonic at all, may be with the exception of the 1980, which is stiffer than the rest and slightly micro-phonic, I've use it during my commute and wasn't too bad.

in which cable are you interested?


----------



## dhc0329

I cannot handle the cable which is too thick so 1960 x2 wire will do.


----------



## kubig123

dhc0329 said:


> I cannot handle the cable which is too thick so 1960 x2 wire will do.


It’s an excellent cable! By far my favorite one.


----------



## dhc0329

So 1960 is free of microphonic? How's it compared to leo 2? Have you had leo 2? I think leo 2's great so I will have a hard time justifying purchase
of 1960 at the moment but I like the look of that black cloth cable.


----------



## aaf evo

dhc0329 said:


> I cannot handle the cable which is too thick so 1960 x2 wire will do.



The ergonomics of the 4 wire PW Audio cables is fantastic.


----------



## kubig123

dhc0329 said:


> So 1960 is free of microphonic? How's it compared to leo 2? Have you had leo 2? I think leo 2's great so I will have a hard time justifying purchase
> of 1960 at the moment but I like the look of that black cloth cable.


Yes, no microphonic at all.
Don’t have the Leo 2, but the sound signature is not the same, the Leo is slightly more transparent while the 1960 enhance the bad and mid. Both are great cables, it depends what are you looking for.
If you are planning to use it with the Phantom, the 1960 is great for vocals, while the Leo extends the treble and has increase the resolution.
IF you have money than go for the 1960 4 wire, it’s absolutely amazing with the Phantom, the soundstage is unbelievable.


----------



## dhc0329

How thick is 4 wire? Is it thinner than janus d?


----------



## kubig123

dhc0329 said:


> How thick is 4 wire? Is it thinner than janus d?


Definitely thinner and more supple that the Janus, I would compared to the Ares ll+ as thickness, but with better ergonomics.
The problem is that cost more than the Phantom.


----------



## aaf evo

dhc0329 said:


> How thick is 4 wire? Is it thinner than janus d?



Oh yeah. Much better ergonomically and in size. The Janus is a monster and the thickest and most uncomfortable cable I’ve used.


----------



## kubig123

aaf evo said:


> Oh yeah. Much better ergonomically and in size. The Janus is a monster and the thickest and most uncomfortable cable I’ve used.


It’s not the best ergonomic cable I have, but it’s not too bad either, i mostly use it at home, but I found that with ciems that have a very good seal the Janus it’s not too bad,  while with others like the Phantom or the a6t that are quite light, the Janus becomes quite uncomfortable.


----------



## dhc0329

Alright fellas, tks for all your info. I will take this into consideration for my next move.


----------



## aaf evo

Musicteck now stocks PW Audio cables


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> Musicteck now stocks PW Audio cables


The more popular stuff, so No 5. some of the entry level, Silver Gold, 1960s, 1950's iirc Andrew told me. A shipment arrived Friday afternoon, so order away folks if any tickle your fancy. Sadly stuff like the Blackicon Single Crystal Silver needs to be ordered directly from PWA. I ended up getting the No. 5. from Andrew and the Single Crystal Silver from MTMT Audio in Hong Kong which stocks everything listed on their site. My No. 5 is in hand but the Silver is stuck in express mail.

That sad, considering the sound of PWA, there are surprisingly few reviews outside of the 1900 series.


----------



## Kitechaser

1960s 2 wire incoming. 
Mmcx 4.4mm.
I am really looking forward to seeing how it pairs with my RHA CL2 and WM1A. 
Hopefully its here next week. 
Can't wait.


----------



## SeeSax

I'm really liking the PW Audio "The Gold" 24, which I cannot tell if it is their new model or their old model, but either way it's great on my Tia Fourte. It's gold-plated silver, 24awg and is pretty high up the rank ergonomically. Sound gives a touch of warmth to the Fourte, but doesn't take away any of the treble extension which was the goal. Just a hint of warmth does wonders for the Fourte in my opinion. 


 

-Collin-


----------



## Kitechaser (May 21, 2019)

Just got the 1960 2 wire cable. Loving it, this thing is a piece of art.
Quick question, I am burning them in with pink noise, how long does the process take, and what kind of improvements did you guys see during the process.
Thanks

Add: about 50 hours in, and the sound of the cable has been fluctuating like crazy, but now I think it's over the hump. Beautiful textured bass, high resolution, perfect timbre, extended rich treble, soundstage is opening up and is pretty wide.
I contacted PW Audio and they recommended at minimum 200 hours of burn in.
So will report back after that is done.
So far, one hell of a cable, almost sounds like a tube amp.

Only negative thing I have to say is the cable slider is loose as hell, and does not stay in place.


----------



## waiho2k1

I've got my PW Audio Loki last night and now pairing with my CA Solaris. I love this combination so much, it sounds much better than the ALO Reference 8 cable. Gets deeper bass and more clarity for mids and high, moreover I can feel the "sound pressure" from my Solaris now. Only drawback is slightly heavier, but not as heavy as my ALO SXC 8 cable....


----------



## hkhkfan

PW Audio just released NEW series - *MONILE* in Hong Kong. There are different versions...
1. Monile standard version.
2. Monile shielding version.
3. Monile feature 50s version.
4. Monile feature 60s version.

Following Monile version is 
- Shielding Version
- 2.5mm Balanced
- CM 2-Pin
.....


----------



## aaf evo

hkhkfan said:


> PW Audio just released NEW series - *MONILE* in Hong Kong. There are different versions...
> 1. Monile standard version.
> 2. Monile shielding version.
> 3. Monile feature 50s version.
> ...



Any more info? That cable looks just like the 1960s


----------



## hkhkfan

Yes. You are right... not only outlook, but also sound style similar to 1960s. What the new is ... Monile is built with a new welding method.

Monile - *Shielding Version*
* 26awg copper as ground polarity or negative polarity, 25.5awg silver as positive polarity
* Jacket Material : PVC, soft FEP, Cotton
* Conductor Material : Ultra purity Copper and super purity silver

The shielded version is a four-conductor and four independent shielded headphone cable, which is set to 5 polarity, including left positive, left negative, right positive, right negative and ground, and the ground wire is only used for shielding, and is independent.

Independent shielding reduces external interference with itself, and overall brings better background and analytical power.

Retail price in Hong Kong: HKD7,800 (around USD1,000)


----------



## kubig123

aaf evo said:


> Any more info? That cable looks just like the 1960s


yes, based on the description, the Monile series has some affinities with the anniversary cables (1950, 1960 & 1980). Talking to another dealer, PW should introduce shortly a second series of cables called Antigona.


----------



## Kitechaser (May 25, 2019)

My review of the the PW 1960s 2 wire cable.... Stunning. Perfect timbre, great instrument separation, instrument timbre is spot on perfect, instruments stand out beautifully in the mix, rich treble that is extended, mids slightly forward with an emotionality that is lacking in other cables I have tried, sub-bass that hits hard, and is super clean, resolution is something to behold. Soundstage is wide and very deep.
Pitch black background.
An absolutely incredible match with my CL2, has turned it into what sounds like a full blown speaker, cannot stop listening to this combo. .
Only regret I have is not buying this cable sooner, PW Audio will have a repeat customer for years to come.


----------



## Kitechaser

COPY and PASTED from the CL2 thread. 


On a different note, I know most of the people on this thread would never consider buying a 1000 dollar cable (I paid 1100 for the 4.4mm), but the PW Audio 1960s cable has proven to be such a great match to the CL2, that the only regret I have is not buying it sooner.
Going back to the other cables after having an extended time listening to this one, is a telling experience. The hybrid cable in particular sounds grainy, bright and harsh. The sound is so soo smooth and full, with great transparency and incredible resolution. Every genre sounds great, from Rap, to Classical, jazz, blues, edm you name it. The bass response is to die for, and treble is rich and extended. Mids are silky smooth, and vocals come across with an emotional content that was lost with the other cables. Soundstage is incredibly wide, and deep.
Diana Krall, Beth Hart, are artists that I have been listening to on repeat, same albums with my other cables sound somewhat lifeless in comparison, and are missing that special something this cable is bringing to the table.
Tonality is perfect, instruments sound distinct, crisp, and stand out in the mix, separation is better than I have heard as of yet, and this is 8 months into listening to this iem.
I have tried 8 different cables with this iem so far, and they all sound different and change the character of this iem, at times dramatically.
Copper as I listen to it, is the only way to go, at least for me.
As I stand here listening to this combo, I feel more than ever, that this is an end game sound quality.
If money is not an issue, and you want to hear what this iem can do at its best, you owe it to yourself to at least try it with the PW Audio cable, it is that good, and makes a dramatic difference.

This cable requires a period of burn in, the first 50 hours, the sound was swinging back and forth (and so was my heart, and my wallet), The manufacturer recommends at minimum 200 hours.
I think I am at about a 125-150 or so.
I'll be writing a review for this iem soon, and will be taking an extended break from head-fi.
Enjoy the music


----------



## mrgray

i have a 1950s and thought i would chime in re: cost.  i have an irregular income and so sometimes if things have gone OK consumer durables like this are a possibility for me.  in previous jobs it would have been much harder as i would have had to save (not my forte).

anyway i think it is a hard hurdle to jump, a cable that costs way more than we think we should have spent on headphones maybe.

when i came to this hobby very recently i had experience from other hobbies where i started with entry gear and ending up spending alot of $ to eventually end up with some higher tier stuff.  so i decided to not muck around and i bought pretty high end DAP and IEM.  but stock cable because as if that matters right!

so like 3 days in i'm asking mini disc for another cable because with stock it was all on top of itself, no sound stage width.  i got an ALO ref8.  wow i thought.

months later i got a second hand pw 1950s at an ok price (alo ref8 just made me unhappy i think although i didn't know it at the time).  same iem, same DAP but now 1950s - my enjoyment went thru the roof.

sorry for the blab fest but what im trying to say is if you've spent money on the source and the iems, spend no less on the cable.  and i think pw is the cable to spend the money on.  what i have heard is that the 1980s is a good sound and cheaper than 1950 or 1960.  i do think these particular cables have a certain magic to them.

it's is like coffee.  everyone thinks the espresso machine is the piece of the puzzle  to spend the $ on (so shiny and that what the coffee comes out of right?).  but in truth, assuming beans and machine  are competent, it is the grinder which makes all the difference.  grinder = cable if you ask me.

all this being said i  own a silverfi r4 and whilst lacking the portability of the 1950s it is nearer the top of the tree than the 1950s in my opinion.  the difference whilst commuting however is negligible.


----------



## hkhkfan

aaf evo said:


> Any more info? That cable looks just like the 1960s



Yes. You are right... not only outlook, but also sound style similar to 1960s. What the new is ... Monile is built with a new welding method.

Monile - *Shielding Version*
* 26awg copper as ground polarity or negative polarity, 25.5awg silver as positive polarity
* Jacket Material : PVC, soft FEP, Cotton
* Conductor Material : Ultra purity Copper and super purity silver

The shielded version is a four-conductor and four independent shielded headphone cable, which is set to 5 polarity, including left positive, left negative, right positive, right negative and ground, and the ground wire is only used for shielding, and is independent.

Independent shielding reduces external interference with itself, and overall brings better background and analytical power.

Retail price in Hong Kong: HKD7,800 (around USD1,000)


----------



## dubbcd

Monile ft.60s is very well balanced. However, I tried 2 cables, one is solid well balanced, which i bought.

The other one is blended with more resonance. So try it out more, and get the best suitable for you. 

However, cable build with cloth like material which is bad for hot summer sweaty days.


----------



## Kitechaser (Jun 20, 2019)

Kitechaser said:


> COPY and PASTED from the CL2 thread.
> 
> 
> On a different note, I know most of the people on this thread would never consider buying a 1000 dollar cable (I paid 1100 for the 4.4mm), but the PW Audio 1960s cable has proven to be such a great match to the CL2, that the only regret I have is not buying it sooner.
> ...


I now have over 500 hours on this cable, and I am more and more impressed by the day. The transparency and resolution is on another level, treble is so smooth. I read a review where the reviewer said the treble was attenuated, I would have to sincerely disagree, it is extends quite nicely, especially after a proper burn in. 
PW Audio is not messing around, they know what they are doing here, makes me wanna try out their other flagships.

Any reviews on the PW Audio limited? It's a budget cable for $188. One of my buddies is looking to pick it up.


----------



## aaf evo

Kitechaser said:


> I now have over 500 hours on this cable, and I am more and more impressed by the day. The transparency and resolution is on another level, treble is so smooth. I read a review where the reviewer said the treble was attenuated, I would have to sincerely disagree, it is extended, especially after proper burn in.
> PW Audio is not messing around, they know what they are doing here, *makes me wanna try out their other flagships*.



The 1950s is jaw dropping.


----------



## Kitechaser

aaf evo said:


> The 1950s is jaw dropping.


Not a lot of those out in the wild. Too rich for most people's blood. 
Might have to check it out next. 
PW audio should do another tour  
Help a brother out. 
MMCX 4.4MM Wink wink.


----------



## aaf evo

I am debating rebuying either the 1950s or 1960s 4 wire for my A18t even though I swore a bit back I’d stay away from high priced cables.

The 1950s was amazing and open sounding whilst the 1960s from memory was highly resolute with an added low end, not sure which I would prefer for the A18t.


----------



## aaf evo

Kitechaser said:


> Not a lot of those out in the wild. Too rich for most people's blood.
> Might have to check it out next.
> PW audio should do another tour
> Help a brother out.
> MMCX 4.4MM Wink wink.



The tour was dangerous, that’s what made me buy the 1950s for my Legend X!


----------



## Kitechaser (Jun 21, 2019)

aaf evo said:


> I am debating rebuying either the 1950s or 1960s 4 wire for my A18t even though I swore a bit back I’d stay away from high priced cables.
> 
> The 1950s was amazing and open sounding whilst the 1960s from memory was highly resolute with an added low end, not sure which I would prefer for the A18t.


Somebody just picked up a 1960 4 wire to pair with the JVC 10k, not a good match. I doubt it would be a good match with my iem too, since they both share an upper mids peak. If the A18t is on the bright side, I would pass on the 4 wire (have not heard the A18t yet).
I would much rather have 1 iem completely maxed out, with an excellent cable, than 5 others hooked up to mediocre budget ones. That's just how I see it, personally.

Add: This cable really brought the sound of my iem to another level, pity most people will never spend the money to hear what I am hearing.
They don't know what they are missing out on haha  ignorance is bliss??


----------



## aaf evo (Jun 26, 2019)

Hmmm talk about eating your own words I suppose. It wasn’t long ago I said I’d stay away from extremely high priced cables.

I decided to join back in with a bang and to “be done” with it indefinitely.

Thanks to musicteck I picked up the PW Audio 1950s and 1960s 4 wire for my Legend X and A18t. I couldn’t be happier 

Now to just pick up some high quality adapters (for now, possible pigtails later) and enjoy.


----------



## Kitechaser

aaf evo said:


> Hmmm talk about eating your own words I suppose. It wasn’t long ago I said I’d stay away from extremely high priced cables.
> 
> I decided to join back in with a bang and to “be done” with it indefinitely.
> 
> ...


Damn..you went all out 
Some in depth impressions would be nice when you have had some quality time with them 
I will be getting the 1960 4 wire when the RHA CL3 is released, whenever that is.


----------



## aaf evo

Kitechaser said:


> Damn..you went all out
> Some in depth impressions would be nice when you have had some quality time with them
> I will be getting the 1960 4 wire when the RHA CL3 is released, whenever that is.



I really did, I figured I was just playing a cat and mouse game after I sold the 1950s because I was just trying new things and always looking for something better, but with these two I feel like I truly have some of the best that there is to offer. It gives me a sense of relaxation?! Lmao.


----------



## Kitechaser (Jun 27, 2019)

aaf evo said:


> I really did, I figured I was just playing a cat and mouse game after I sold the 1950s because I was just trying new things and always looking for something better, but with these two I feel like I truly have some of the best that there is to offer. It gives me a sense of relaxation?! Lmao.


Honestly you only live once. Those cables are the best of the best, you probably won't need another set, outside of curiosity really.
I mean it, when you have had a chance to break them in, would love to hear what you think  
Your setup is going to sound ridiculous with the DX229, audio heaven.
Put your feet up, and just enjoy the goodness.


----------



## aaf evo

Kitechaser said:


> Honestly you only live once. Those cables are the best of the best, you probably won't need another set, outside of curiosity really.
> I mean it, when you have had a chance to break them in, would love to hear what you think
> Your setup is going to sound ridiculous with the DX229, audio heaven.
> Put your feet up, and just enjoy the goodness.



Will do for sure, I have had a lot of time with the 1950s and both IEMs before previously so I am spending a lot of time with the 1960s but within time I will get back to you. It really already does sound amazing with AMP1MK2, the DX220 is an incredible DAP.


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> Will do for sure, I have had a lot of time with the 1950s and both IEMs before previously so I am spending a lot of time with the 1960s but within time I will get back to you. It really already does sound amazing with AMP1MK2, the DX220 is an incredible DAP.


Monile soon


----------



## aaf evo

audio123 said:


> Monile soon



Don’t be a bad influence!


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> Don’t be a bad influence!


You know you want it


----------



## Doctortre2481

Anyone have the legend x and the 1960s 2 wire ? how's the match up ? one review said the sound was too thick .


----------



## warriorpoet

audio123 said:


> You know you want it


----------



## KuroKitsu

I am hoping those voices whispering about the 1960 2-wire die down after my No 5. burns in. Otherwise I'll be out another $1k in 4 weeks time, and an explantion to the lady about how I bought a $1k+ copper cable twice


----------



## IgeNeLL

Doctortre2481 said:


> Anyone have the legend x and the 1960s 2 wire ? how's the match up ? one review said the sound was too thick .


I agree ) too thick + too thick


----------



## raymogi (Jul 5, 2019)

I ordered my U18t and therefore I want a new cable to go along with it. It will be too much of a hassle to keep using my Leo 2 Octa with both Trio and U18t 

Anyone here has experience with both Leo 2 Octa and 1950s?

edit: nvm. Already pulled the trigger on 1950s


----------



## Jeffyue

Need some advice from all the masters here..

I have got a pair of A18t, and have been using an aftermarket Gold-Silver plated copper cable.  Sounds better than the stock definitely, but only until I test drive a PW1960s.  So inevitably I m looking for a TOTL cable to match with my 18t.

But I m currently also waiting for a pair of Zeus XIV from the Drop.  Just wonder if PW1960 and 1950 would give a good synergy with BOTH A18t and XIV?

Appreciate any input.

Cheers


----------



## Fr_eak

Jeffyue said:


> Need some advice from all the masters here..
> 
> I have got a pair of A18t, and have been using an aftermarket Gold-Silver plated copper cable.  Sounds better than the stock definitely, but only until I test drive a PW1960s.  So inevitably I m looking for a TOTL cable to match with my 18t.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking the 1960s has more emphasis on the lower mids and bass, while 1950s is relatively colder and more airy. It depends on what you want to achieve.


----------



## Jeffyue

Fr_eak said:


> Generally speaking the 1960s has more emphasis on the lower mids and bass, while 1950s is relatively colder and more airy. It depends on what you want to achieve.



I prefer "weter" bass like Amp9 type.  When I tried the 1960 with A18t on SP1000, it sounds like the bass of DX200+Amp9, which is the sound I like the most at the moment.

And I heard that Zeus XIV tend to be a bit more on the bright side, so a 1960 sounds more reasonable for a match?


----------



## Fr_eak

Jeffyue said:


> I prefer "weter" bass like Amp9 type.  When I tried the 1960 with A18t on SP1000, it sounds like the bass of DX200+Amp9, which is the sound I like the most at the moment.
> 
> And I heard that Zeus XIV tend to be a bit more on the bright side, so a 1960 sounds more reasonable for a match?


That is perfectly reasonable from my view


----------



## raymogi

Received my 1950s today. Paired it with U18t right away and have been listening since.

I had my U18t paired with Leo 2 Octa for a week, enjoyed it so much. This new combo though... I'm speechless. The price might have a placebo effect, but I do feel this is that tad bit better compared to the Octa. Everything is _more_ with this cable. 

Ergonomics wise, I still prefer the Octa. Kudos to EA for making such thicc cable so supple.


----------



## aaf evo

raymogi said:


> Received my 1950s today. Paired it with U18t right away and have been listening since.
> 
> I had my U18t paired with Leo 2 Octa for a week, enjoyed it so much. This new combo though... I'm speechless. The price might have a placebo effect, but I do feel this is that tad bit better compared to the Octa. Everything is _more_ with this cable.
> 
> Ergonomics wise, I still prefer the Octa. Kudos to EA for making such thicc cable so supple.



1950s with A18t is so great, glad you’re enjoying it. Hopefully down the road I can try the Leo Octa.


----------



## kingdixon

Any impressions yet for the PW Audio Limited Cable ? and how it might compare to the similarly priced PW No.5 ?

I was tempted to get copper litz from alo audio as i liked their pure silver litz, but i thought i might extend my budget and try one of the affordable PW audio ones mentioned above .. but i can't find any impressions so far.


----------



## raymogi

aaf evo said:


> 1950s with A18t is so great, glad you’re enjoying it. Hopefully down the road I can try the Leo Octa.



I love the 1950s so much I ordered the 1960s 4-wire for my Noir


----------



## marvin3003

What is the official shop/website tot PW audio cables?


----------



## dubbcd

Wizard K10 + PW Audio 1950s by dubbcd on Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org


----------



## Barra

marvin3003 said:


> What is the official shop/website tot PW audio cables?


I would go to Music Sanctuary. 

https://music-sanctuary.com/


----------



## bvng3540

Barra said:


> I would go to Music Sanctuary.
> 
> https://music-sanctuary.com/


Yes that is where I ordered mine, very quick turnaround as well


----------



## Moon moon

kubig123 said:


> yes, based on the description, the Monile series has some affinities with the anniversary cables (1950, 1960 & 1980). Talking to another dealer, PW should introduce shortly a second series of cables called Antigona.


Is the Antigona better or on par with the Monile series?  Their spec. look very similar on paper.  thks


----------



## kubig123

Moon moon said:


> Is the Antigona better or on par with the Monile series?  Their spec. look very similar on paper.  thks


Unfortunately I didn’t have a chance to test them yet. From my understanding they have different flavors.


----------



## KurobaHeiji

Hey guys, I just want to know what is the difference between the 1950s and 1960s? Both are copper. Why the 1950s is more expensive than the 1960s?


----------



## Fr_eak

KurobaHeiji said:


> Hey guys, I just want to know what is the difference between the 1950s and 1960s? Both are copper. Why the 1950s is more expensive than the 1960s?


The structure (and obviously the insulation) of the cables are different from what I understand, hence the difference in tuning.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi folks, looks like the pw cables are among the highest rated on the web!

Would love to know if any one here have tried pw with sony ier-z1r and wm1z dap?

What would be your recommendations for my combo?


----------



## szore

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi folks, looks like the pw cables are among the highest rated on the web!
> 
> Would love to know if any one here have tried pw with sony ier-z1r and wm1z dap?
> 
> What would be your recommendations for my combo?


I'm not positive, but I think the 1950's is a bit brighter than the 60. May be better for your 1Z


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the 1950's is a bit brighter than the 60. May be better for your 1Z




you know I always thought my 1z was less treblier then other devices. to my surprise 1z do treble slightly higher then others...  But I also learned that silver cables can be less trebly then copper! weird but true fact or maybe its just me liking more silver cause it performs better then copper?


----------



## szore (Sep 3, 2019)

Vitaly2017 said:


> you know I always thought my 1z was less treblier then other devices. to my surprise 1z do treble slightly higher then others...  But I also learned that silver cables can be less trebly then copper! weird but true fact or maybe its just me liking more silver cause it performs better then copper?


Well, my understanding about the 1z is that it has a 'warmer' signature than the 1a. Concerning the cables, I feel it can get a little complicated. I've listened to several copper cables with my 1000M, and AndromedaSS, and Xelento's, and then CL2, different tips; I think the boutique cable industry complex has gotten too sophisticated to generalize. I dont think the the old rule of thumb, copper=lows and silver = highs really apply anymore. I think copper generally has more texture and therefore a more 'dynamic' sound, making them sometimes present as 'bassy'. My whiplash 8 wire copper is like that, its SO dynamic, it turns the sound inside out and presents like a 'wall of sound' that took me a little getting used to; there is no lack of treble, or bass. Silver cables are not so much more 'trebly' they just handle the highs differently, usually in a 'less dynamic' smoother presentation. I listened to $1,500 ish EffectAudio cable at Canjam, and I didn't like it at all because it sounded 'overproduced'. The highs were so polished and smooth, they sounded dull to me, I much preferred the ErosII+ at $400 because there was a good balance between the benefit to the texture and complexity of the lows, but a 'smoother' yet sparkly and detailed highs that are complex and dynamic with an open soundstage... Perhaps someone using a super detailed iem like the U18 and liking it's sound sig would prefer the more expensive silver, gold, palladium types of cable. The copper/silver hybrid of the ErosII+ benefited my dynamic driver Xelento more than the BA design of the Andromeda's, tho. The CL2's, being planar and theoretically more revealing, seems to be the most vulnerable to proper pairing and maximum synergy. Also, I've read about the Cleopatra, an all silver cable, being easily mistaken for a copper cable because of it's texture and handling of the bottom end... Then factor in tips... The JVC spiral dots are by far my favorite for the CL2, having a profound effect on sound signature, really bringing them alive... Not to get off topic, but my point is concerning cables, it can get complicated...


----------



## kenjamin0523 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi guys,
I’m looking for a best copper cable to pair with my fourte and sp2000ss that were already bright and out of controlled treble. So I need a cable which can add some warmth and weight to the body.

can anyone tell me what is exactly different sound between 1960s and 1950s (both in 4 wires).

Thanks


----------



## Fr_eak

kenjamin0523 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m looking for a best copper cable to pair with my fourte and sp2000ss that were already bright and out of controlled treble. So I need a cable which can add some warmth and weight to the body.
> 
> can anyone tell me what exactly difference between 1960s and 1950s (both in 4 wires).
> ...


From what I know from Peter directly, different insulation and structure inside, hence the different tuning.


----------



## raymogi

kenjamin0523 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m looking for a best copper cable to pair with my fourte and sp2000ss that were already bright and out of controlled treble. So I need a cable which can add some warmth and weight to the body.
> 
> can anyone tell me what exactly difference between 1960s and 1950s (both in 4 wires).
> ...



1950s will bring more warmth to your Fourte.

I pair my 1950s with U18t, and 1960s 4-wire to my Fourte Noir (because it's already warm by default). I tried pairing it the other way but I don't like the result at all.


----------



## kenjamin0523

In my bad memory, I still remembered 1960s adds some bright in treble, doesn’t it ?


----------



## Fr_eak

kenjamin0523 said:


> In my bad memory, I still remembered 1960s adds some bright in treble, doesn’t it ?


it has great extension, but not brightness like silver, definitely not.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Question to the long term owners of PW audio cables, the ones that has PVC shield (like Anniversary 5, vanquish series gets rigid and brittle? I saw some people had this issue with EA cables and apparently they both uses PVC.

PS.: Just for reference of those that never heard about PVC properties, PVC is known to be sensible to UV light (just leave a garden hose under the sun light for a few weeks and you will see). Some companies uses special tricks to avoid that.


----------



## dubbcd (Sep 11, 2019)

Depend on your source too. If your source is lower than flac or wave. High end cables will only show brightness


----------



## galacticsoap

Hi Everyone,

In trying to take my current transportable setup as far as possible I started looking at an upgraded cable. At the moment I'm using an U18T with a Hugo 2. My dealer unfortunately only carries Effect Audio cables where I initially tried the Janus B. I tried the Janus B as I thought that would be the most dynamic pairing available. However when I tried the cable I could bare detect a difference in sound compared to the stock U18T cable. If anything the mids seemed a little more veiled with EA cable! I then tried the Leo II and there was enough of a material improve/change to the sound for me to consider it. I felt the overall sound took on a more holographic feel, and both frequency extremes seemed to increase in resolution.

My mind has now turned to the PW Audio line or potentially an Octa Leonidis II. I listen to mostly electronica, and I'm looking to impart even more of dynamic and holographic tone to the U18T's.



raymogi said:


> 1950s will bring more warmth to your Fourte.
> 
> I pair my 1950s with U18t, and 1960s 4-wire to my Fourte Noir (because it's already warm by default). I tried pairing it the other way but I don't like the result at all.



I have to admit this surprised me. I though the 1960's was the warmer of the two, and the 1950's the more neutral/dynamic?

Cheers,
GS


----------



## Wes S (Sep 20, 2019)

I am a happy new owner of the a PW - No. 5 JP Version, and I just paired it with my Campfire Lyra II.  This cable is very nice, and sounds killer!  I am comparing it to my Norne Audio Therium all silver litz cable and the PW No. 5 is holding it's own.  I am still getting a feel for the differences between the two, but the No. 5 is a keeper.  The feel of the No. 5, and absolute lack of microphonics is awesome.  The build quality is perfect, and I am not kidding.  This will not be my last PW cable, as I am very impressed.  Thanks PW for such a quality product, at a great price!


----------



## szore

kenjamin0523 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m looking for a best copper cable to pair with my fourte and sp2000ss that were already bright and out of controlled treble. So I need a cable which can add some warmth and weight to the body.
> 
> can anyone tell me what is exactly different sound between 1960s and 1950s (both in 4 wires).
> ...


----------



## szore

I've read the 1960 4 wire is brighter than the 2 wire... 1950 I dont know. There are several reviews, I think Twister6 did an analysis.


----------



## szore

Wes S said:


> I am a happy new owner of the a PW - No. 5 JP Version, and I just paired it with my Campfire Lyra II.  This cable is very nice, and sounds killer!  I am comparing it to my Norne Audio Therium all silver litz cable and the PW No. 5 is holding it's own.  I am still getting a feel for the differences between the two, but the No. 5 is a keeper.  The feel of the No. 5, and absolute lack of microphonics is awesome.  The build quality is perfect, and I am not kidding.  This will not be my last PW cable, as I am very impressed.  Thanks PW for such a quality product, at a great price!


I'm getting the PW Limited, maybe next month.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wes S said:


> I am a happy new owner of the a PW - No. 5 JP Version, and I just paired it with my Campfire Lyra II.  This cable is very nice, and sounds killer!  I am comparing it to my Norne Audio Therium all silver litz cable and the PW No. 5 is holding it's own.  I am still getting a feel for the differences between the two, but the No. 5 is a keeper.  The feel of the No. 5, and absolute lack of microphonics is awesome.  The build quality is perfect, and I am not kidding.  This will not be my last PW cable, as I am very impressed.  Thanks PW for such a quality product, at a great price!


If you think the No. 5 is good. You have to try the Century Series. You would not think those were copper cables. It's definitely worth trying the 1960 2 wire at least.


----------



## Wes S

KuroKitsu said:


> If you think the No. 5 is good. You have to try the Century Series. You would not think those were copper cables. It's definitely worth trying the 1960 2 wire at least.


I would love to try one of those someday, but they are a bit out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> I am a happy new owner of the a PW - No. 5 JP Version, and I just paired it with my Campfire Lyra II.  This cable is very nice, and sounds killer!  I am comparing it to my Norne Audio Therium all silver litz cable and the PW No. 5 is holding it's own.  I am still getting a feel for the differences between the two, but the No. 5 is a keeper.  The feel of the No. 5, and absolute lack of microphonics is awesome.  The build quality is perfect, and I am not kidding.  This will not be my last PW cable, as I am very impressed.  Thanks PW for such a quality product, at a great price!


Congratulations on the No.5 cable. The No.5 has always been a classic copper cable that cannot go wrong. Enjoy your new pairing!


----------



## Taje

I have the 1960’k 4 wires 


 since 2 weeks now. This cable is incredibly dark and smooth.


----------



## aaf evo

Taje said:


> I have the 1960’k 4 wires  since 2 weeks now. This cable is incredibly dark and smooth.



How do you compare the 1960s 4 wires to your EA Leo 2?


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> How do you compare the 1960s 4 wires to your EA Leo 2?


It is better than the Leo 2 with blacker background, more tightness and higher level of resolution.


----------



## Taje

In fact, it’s the 1960’k version from Music Sanctuary sold with the Soundwriter and it is smoother than the original version. 
For me, I consider it too black with the Earsonics Grace and I prefer the Leo II due to its brightness and its punch.


----------



## proedros

there is a lightly used 1980s for sale at the Music Sanctuary sales thread

https://music-sanctuary.com/collect...nd-ex-demos/products/pre-owned-pw-audio-1980s


----------



## Tristy

Anyone aware of any Black Friday deals going on with PW Cables that would send to the UK?


----------



## hkhkfan

https://www.mtmtaudio.com/collections/pw-audio

15% off with promotion code: BF2019
free shipping to uk


----------



## Deferenz

I have just bought my first aftermarket cable, the PW Audio no.5. I was a bit hesitant to go higher at this stage as I’m not familiar with the PW sound. I’ve heard good things about this cable though, especially it being a good first step above the stock cable that come with IEMs. I’m going to pair it with the Tia Trio.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> I have just bought my first aftermarket cable, the PW Audio no.5. I was a bit hesitant to go higher at this stage as I’m not familiar with the PW sound. I’ve heard good things about this cable though, especially it being a good first step above the stock cable that come with IEMs. I’m going to pair it with the Tia Trio.


Congrats!  That is a great sounding cable, and the build quality of PW cables are top notch.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Congrats!  That is a great sounding cable, and the build quality of PW cables are top notch.



Thanks Wes S. I’ve just been emailed by MusicTech that the cable has shipped. It needs to make its way from the US to UK though and so I might have to wait a bit. I’m looking forward to it though.


----------



## Deferenz

KuroKitsu said:


> I am hoping those voices whispering about the 1960 2-wire die down after my No 5. burns in. Otherwise I'll be out another $1k in 4 weeks time, and an explantion to the lady about how I bought a $1k+ copper cable twice



How many hours of burn in does the No.5 need would you say?


----------



## marcusd

Happy New Year everyone and just so happens to be PW Audio's 10th year and to celebrate they have just released the follow up to the no5 - called... the No 10 (logically).

Our review is just published.

https://headfonics.com/2020/01/pw-audio-no-10-review/


----------



## Wes S

marcusd said:


> Happy New Year everyone and just so happens to be PW Audio's 10th year and to celebrate they have just released the follow up to the no5 - called... the No 10 (logically).
> 
> Our review is just published.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2020/01/pw-audio-no-10-review/


Awesome!  Can anyone tell us, when it will be available for purchase in the States and where?  Thanks!


----------



## SeeSax

Wes S said:


> Awesome!  Can anyone tell us, when it will be available for purchase in the States and where?  Thanks!



I would shoot an email to MusicTeck - I'm guessing they will be the first to get these in the States and are highly recommended. 

-Collin-


----------



## NickL33

I am interested in the new No.10, do you all thing is worth it to get the 8wired version?


----------



## Wes S

NickL33 said:


> I am interested in the new No.10, do you all thing is worth it to get the 8wired version?


I would be a bit concerned about weight going with the 8 wire, but am curious as well.


----------



## NickL33

Wes S said:


> I would be a bit concerned about weight going with the 8 wire, but am curious as well.



that might be true... but if there is a significant (which might not be the case) improvement. It may worth while


----------



## audio123

The PW No.10 is available on Music Sanctuary website, https://music-sanctuary.com/collections/pwaudio-cables/products/pwaudio-anniversary-no-10


----------



## audio123

PW's latest release, No.10, is an exceptional cable. Excellent dynamics and great details retrieval.


----------



## szore

NickL33 said:


> that might be true... but if there is a significant (which might not be the case) improvement. It may worth while


I find 8 wire to be worth it, sounds better.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> PW's latest release, No.10, is an exceptional cable. Excellent dynamics and great details retrieval.



So I can get an idea of the no.10, are you able to say which Effect Audio cable it would be most like?


----------



## audio123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> So I can get an idea of the no.10, are you able to say which Effect Audio cable it would be most like?


Let me refer you to @Deezel177 as he has most of the Effect Audio cables


----------



## Wes S

szore said:


> I find 8 wire to be worth it, sounds better.


Care to elaborate a bit?  Thanks!


----------



## szore

Wes S said:


> Care to elaborate a bit?  Thanks!


For me, first off, the soundstage is more open, which is great. More width and certainly more depth. Across the spectrum; bass, mids, treble; there is just more 'there', there. Better layering and details are more apparent, and the overall sound signature just has a more relaxed, open feel. I'll never go back to 2 or 4 wire. Never, I say, never!


----------



## Wes S

szore said:


> For me, first off, the soundstage is more open, which is great. More width and certainly more depth. Across the spectrum; bass, mids, treble; there is just more 'there', there. Better layering and details are more apparent, and the overall sound signature just has a more relaxed, open feel. I'll never go back to 2 or 4 wire. Never, I say, never!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## szore

Wes S said:


> Thanks for the info!


What cables are you using now?


----------



## Wes S (Jan 6, 2020)

szore said:


> What cables are you using now?


Satin Audio Athena (8 wire), PW no. 5 (4 wire), Norne Audio Therium (4 wire), and Effect Audio Maestro and Ares II (both 4 wire).

The Satin Audio Athena 8 wire, has been blowing my mind, and really has me interested in other 8 wire cables now.


----------



## NickL33

szore said:


> For me, first off, the soundstage is more open, which is great. More width and certainly more depth. Across the spectrum; bass, mids, treble; there is just more 'there', there. Better layering and details are more apparent, and the overall sound signature just has a more relaxed, open feel. I'll never go back to 2 or 4 wire. Never, I say, never!



will it be too thick or heavy? It is 24awg and not standard 26awg


----------



## szore

NickL33 said:


> will it be too thick or heavy? It is 24awg and not standard 26awg


It doesn't bother me, I think it matters how it is made. I have a whiplash 8 wire copper and that is a bit annoying because it is so stiff, but my Triton 8 is flexible and dare I say...supple?


----------



## Deezel177

Deferenz said:


> So I can get an idea of the no.10, are you able to say which Effect Audio cable it would be most like?



None, to be completely honest.


----------



## Deferenz

USPS tracking has informed me that my no.5 cable I purchased is currently stuck in UK customs. I bet that's going to cost me some extra £££.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> USPS tracking has informed me that my no.5 cable I purchased is currently stuck in UK customs. I bet that's going to cost me some extra £££.


Bummer!  Hope you get it soon!  I just pulled out my no. 5 for today's listening, as it has been a while.  The no. 5 is a great cable, and I can't wait to hear the no. 10 to compare.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> USPS tracking has informed me that my no.5 cable I purchased is currently stuck in UK customs. I bet that's going to cost me some extra £££.


Hope you will get it soon!



Wes S said:


> Bummer!  Hope you get it soon!  I just pulled out my no. 5 for today's listening, as it has been a while.  The no. 5 is a great cable, and I can't wait to hear the no. 10 to compare.


You will be in for a treat.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Bummer!  Hope you get it soon!  I just pulled out my no. 5 for today's listening, as it has been a while.  The no. 5 is a great cable, and I can't wait to hear the no. 10 to compare.



I'm really looking forward to listening with the no.5. Does it need much burn in?

The no.10 looks interesting also. There are just so many cable choices at the moment.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 7, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> I'm really looking forward to listening with the no.5. Does it need much burn in?
> 
> The no.10 looks interesting also. There are just so many cable choices at the moment.


Just the usual burn in, I say.  Listening with no. 5 as I type this, and it has been months since using it, and damn this is a really great balanced sounding cable.  Female vocals are sounding awesome paired up with my Lyra II.


----------



## Deferenz

Thanks Wes. I'm itching to try this. Bloody customs!


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Thanks Wes. I'm itching to try this. Bloody customs!


Which IEM are you going to pair with?


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> Which IEM are you going to pair with?



I'm going to pair it with the 64 Audio tia Trio and using Cayin N6ii (A01).


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> I'm going to pair it with the 64 Audio tia Trio and using Cayin N6ii (A01).


It will be a great pairing for sure.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> It will be a great pairing for sure.



I hope so. I keep checking my emails to see if it has cleared customs yet.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 8, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Which IEM are you going to pair with?


Sorry wrong post.


----------



## Tristy

Deferenz said:


> USPS tracking has informed me that my no.5 cable I purchased is currently stuck in UK customs. I bet that's going to cost me some extra £££.



Just had the same issue with my Plussound X8 silver + gold. Once it cleared customs I rang parcelforce who also sent a letter, cost me £43 in fees altogether.


----------



## Deferenz

Tristy said:


> Just had the same issue with my Plussound X8 silver + gold. Once it cleared customs I rang parcelforce who also sent a letter, cost me £43 in fees altogether.



Did you need to ring parcelforce, or will they send a letter out to you confirming the fees as a matter of course?  

Also, did they tell you how the the £43 was calculated or did they just state £43 was due?


----------



## NickL33

No.5 or No.10


----------



## Deezel177

NickL33 said:


> No.5 or No.10



What kind of sonic changes are you looking for?


----------



## PaganDL

Hi @audio123,

Just wondering your thoughts on No 5 or No 10, both 8 Wire, to go with IT 04 &/or iBasso IT Series?

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## audio123

PaganDL said:


> Hi @audio123,
> 
> Just wondering your thoughts on No 5 or No 10, both 8 Wire, to go with IT 04 &/or iBasso IT Series?
> 
> Hope you have a great day !


I don't have experience with the 8 wire variant. As for the 4 wire variant, I recommend No.10 due to less mid-bass.


----------



## NickL33

Deezel177 said:


> What kind of sonic changes are you looking for?



Forward mids, more air with better resolution and separation. Highs need more control. As for bass Z1R already have plenty of bass.


----------



## audio123

NickL33 said:


> Forward mids, more air with better resolution and separation. Highs need more control. As for bass Z1R already have plenty of bass.


Very easy decision. No.10!


----------



## NickL33

audio123 said:


> Very easy decision. No.10!



Question now is 4 or 8 core....


----------



## Tristy

NickL33 said:


> Question now is 4 or 8 core....



16


----------



## SeeSax

@Deezel177 I really enjoyed your review of the No. 10, thank you! It's great when a company not only brings huge performance with value, but also refines a classic to new heights while still keeping the magic of the original. 

-Collin-


----------



## PaganDL

audio123 said:


> I don't have experience with the 8 wire variant. As for the 4 wire variant, I recommend No.10 due to less mid-bass.




Thanks @audio123,

I will try to find a way to audition both though by all reports, I still lean towards the No 5 8 Wire but can't say for sure till I find either to demo.

Hopefully one day soon.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Deezel177

NickL33 said:


> Forward mids, more air with better resolution and separation. Highs need more control. As for bass Z1R already have plenty of bass.



If you don’t wanna add any more bass, the No. 10 may not be ideal. Forward mids aren’t its forte either. Perhaps try PW Audio’s Saladin instead. I remember it having a more robust midrange and less emphasized extremes.



SeeSax said:


> @Deezel177 I really enjoyed your review of the No. 10, thank you! It's great when a company not only brings huge performance with value, but also refines a classic to new heights while still keeping the magic of the original.
> 
> -Collin-



Thanks so much, Collin! ‘Really appreciate the kind words, and I hope you’ll enjoy the ones coming up as well.


----------



## NickL33

Deezel177 said:


> If you don’t wanna add any more bass, the No. 10 may not be ideal. Forward mids aren’t its forte either. Perhaps try PW Audio’s Saladin instead. I remember it having a more robust midrange and less emphasized extremes.



Thanks! Do you think Standard or plus version?


----------



## Deezel177

NickL33 said:


> Thanks! Do you think Standard or plus version?



The Plus version would add more top-end extension and air, but at the cost or ergonomics, obviously. Given the Z1R's already-hefty form factor, you wanna stick with the Standard version instead. But, if you don't mind the weight, then I'd recommend the Plus for performance.


----------



## audio123

NickL33 said:


> Thanks! Do you think Standard or plus version?


For the SQ, plus!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's Headfonia's review of the No. 10
https://www.headfonia.com/pw-audio-no-10-review/

Enjoy


----------



## Deferenz

I’m still waiting patiently for my No.5 to arrive. I ordered it on 27 Dec from Musicteck. Andrew was excellent and it made its way from New Jersey to London Heathrow in 2 days. That’s the point at which things slowed down. It has been stuck in the UK customs system ever since. The last tracking update was 10 days ago where it said parcel has been checked and customs charges have been raised. I’m still waiting though...


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> I’m still waiting patiently for my No.5 to arrive. I ordered it on 27 Dec from Musicteck. Andrew was excellent and it made its way from New Jersey to London Heathrow in 2 days. That’s the point at which things slowed down. It has been stuck in the UK customs system ever since. The last tracking update was 10 days ago where it said parcel has been checked and customs charges have been raised. I’m still waiting though...


You can contact your local delivery service for updates.


----------



## Onurb8690

Hello, for gains at sub-low level, and also of course the PW n.10 is good? Now 4 or 8 wires? Is it pure copper?


----------



## Deferenz (Jan 19, 2020)

audio123 said:


> You can contact your local delivery service for updates.



I have sent an enquiry to parcelforce. Not that I’m impatient or anything...


----------



## F208Frank

Surprised so little love for PW cables...in Asia they seem to be really popular.


----------



## Tristy

F208Frank said:


> Surprised so little love for PW cables...in Asia they seem to be really popular.



I really love mine! Much prefer it to Effect Audio’s offerings


----------



## Wes S

F208Frank said:


> Surprised so little love for PW cables...in Asia they seem to be really popular.


I love my no. 5, and will own the no. 10 soon.  PW cables are top notch, with outstanding build quality.


----------



## szore

Tristy said:


> I really love mine! Much prefer it to Effect Audio’s offerings





Wes S said:


> I love my no. 5, and will own the no. 10 soon.  PW cables are top notch, with outstanding build quality.


Eh... All that shrink tube, I bought a PW Audio Limited and had to send it back to Hong Kong for repairs after a month, the sound started dropping out.


----------



## Deferenz

Finally my No.5 has cleared customs. I am also being sent a nice invoice to pay customs duties. 

Nonetheless, I'm looking forward to using this cable with the Legend X.


----------



## F208Frank

Unfortunately as much as I love the PW cables, I still feel in general cable companies charge too much for their cables.


----------



## Wes S

szore said:


> Eh... All that shrink tube, I bought a PW Audio Limited and had to send it back to Hong Kong for repairs after a month, the sound started dropping out.


Never tried the limited, or heard anything about it.


F208Frank said:


> Unfortunately as much as I love the PW cables, I still feel in general cable companies charge too much for their cables.


I agree with this.


----------



## szore

Wes S said:


> Never tried the limited, or heard anything about it.
> 
> I agree with this.


https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/pw-audio-limited-headphone-upgrade-cable?variant=28656512434236


----------



## Tristy

szore said:


> Eh... All that shrink tube, I bought a PW Audio Limited and had to send it back to Hong Kong for repairs after a month, the sound started dropping out.



not had any dealings with their lower end models, always had the one with the metal y split and plug


----------



## Wes S

Of course there are always going to be an issue here an there.  However, I own cables from Norne, PW, Satin, and Effect, and PW have the most perfect build quality of them all.


----------



## kubig123

the 1960 is one of my favorite cables, i have also the Xerxes, Loki, Saladin and i just received the n.10.

PW uses better hardware that Effect Audio and but on the other side i don't think they send free cables to reviewers , therefore they don't get the same visibility and popularity.

The 1950 is another amazing cable (especially with the EE Legend X) but is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> the 1960 is one of my favorite cables, i have also the Xerxes, Loki, Saladin and i just received the n.10.
> 
> PW uses better hardware that Effect Audio and but on the other side i don't think they send free cables to reviewers , therefore they don't get the same visibility and popularity.
> 
> The 1950 is another amazing cable (especially with the EE Legend X) but is ridiculously expensive.


I just got the Cleopatra and it sounds amazing, sublime even. Yes, tho, Effect Audio's build quality is a tad dubious... I have no experience with high end PWAudio cables.

This Canjam NYC I want to focus on cables...


----------



## aaf evo

PW Audio are still my favorite brand of cables. I ended up selling off all my cables as the FiR M5 uses a propriety connector and I didn’t want to reterminate such an expensive cable (1960s 4 wire) to a very small used connector, also the stock FiR cable is fantastic, and then I barely use my A18t now so I sold off the 1950s too. But those two cables will always be held is high regards to me.


----------



## kubig123

szore said:


> I just got the Cleopatra and it sounds amazing, sublime even. Yes, tho, Effect Audio's build quality is a tad dubious... I have no experience with high end PWAudio cables.
> 
> This Canjam NYC I want to focus on cables...


You definitely have to give them a try, Andrew from Musictek will be there, he is a great guy, very passionate and always helpful.

I tried the Cleopatra last year at Canjam NY and it sounded great, what i really don't like are the 2pin connectors from EA, the barrel is glued on and i experienced quite few times that it was coming off, i fixed easily with a shrinking tube, but when you pay hundreds of dollars you expect better components. 

i'll you at the Canjam NYC, i'll be there.


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> You definitely have to give them a try, Andrew from Musictek will be there, he is a great guy, very passionate and always helpful.
> 
> I tried the Cleopatra last year at Canjam NY and it sounded great, what i really don't like are the 2pin connectors from EA, the barrel is glued on and i experienced quite few times that it was coming off, i fixed easily with a shrinking tube, but when you pay hundreds of dollars you expect better components.
> 
> i'll you at the Canjam NYC, i'll be there.


Yes, when I first put the Cleopatra on my Valkyries in the store after unboxing, the barrel slipped down, very disheartening...


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> You definitely have to give them a try, Andrew from Musictek will be there, he is a great guy, very passionate and always helpful.
> 
> I tried the Cleopatra last year at Canjam NY and it sounded great, what i really don't like are the 2pin connectors from EA, the barrel is glued on and i experienced quite few times that it was coming off, i fixed easily with a shrinking tube, but when you pay hundreds of dollars you expect better components.
> 
> i'll you at the Canjam NYC, i'll be there.


I wish we could set up a meet with all NYC Canjammers... would not know how to set that up tho... Would also love to organize a NYC audiophile club where we could all meet somewhere (Union Square Starbucks?) and talk shop and have listening parties... How to organize?.....


----------



## Wes S

The only other cable company, that I think has better build quality than PW, is Forza Audio Works.


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> The only other cable company, that I think has better build quality than PW, is Forza Audio Works.


As for other brands, you might want to take a look at Han Sound 
Excellent build quality & sound. Their latest flagship cable, Torfa is very impressive.


----------



## Wes S

audio123 said:


> As for other brands, you might want to take a look at Han Sound
> Excellent build quality & sound. Their latest flagship cable, Torfa is very impressive.


Cool!  I have been eyeing their cables for a while, but have never seen one in person.


----------



## kubig123

audio123 said:


> As for other brands, you might want to take a look at Han Sound
> Excellent build quality & sound. Their latest flagship cable, Torfa is very impressive.


Han sound has some good cables, i have the venom, super expensive, not very flexible, but sound wise it's one of the best cables in term of resolution. i'm not a big fan of their y-splitter, it's quite big, i just received the zentoo plus and the new splitter is soo much better!!!

Satin Audio and Eletech are another couple of young, very interesting, companies; Satin has been improving their hardware lately, while Eletech came out with 4 new cables in December, and they will be at Canjam NYC, i strongly recommend to give them a try.


----------



## kubig123

szore said:


> I wish we could set up a meet with all NYC Canjammers... would not know how to set that up tho... Would also love to organize a NYC audiophile club where we could all meet somewhere (Union Square Starbucks?) and talk shop and have listening parties... How to organize?.....



That would be great, we should organize a meeting in NYC, i actually work not far from Union Square, the problem is that Starbucks is quite noisy...


----------



## Wes S (Jan 29, 2020)

kubig123 said:


> Han sound has some good cables, i have the venom, super expensive, not very flexible, but sound wise it's one of the best cables in term of resolution. i'm not a big fan of their y-splitter, it's quite big, i just received the zentoo plus and the new splitter is soo much better!!!
> 
> Satin Audio and Eletech are another couple of young, very interesting, companies; Satin has been improving their hardware lately, while Eletech came out with 4 new cables in December, and they will be at Canjam NYC, i strongly recommend to give them a try.


I know all about Satin, and absolutely love what they are doing!  I have an Athena 8 wire hooked up to my K10U.  Also, I have a Hyperion 8 wire on the way, which should arrive Friday.


----------



## Wes S

This is what I am rocking as I type this.

Lyra II and no. 5


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> Cool!  I have been eyeing their cables for a while, but have never seen one in person.


Excellent brand I must say.



kubig123 said:


> Han sound has some good cables, i have the venom, super expensive, not very flexible, but sound wise it's one of the best cables in term of resolution. i'm not a big fan of their y-splitter, it's quite big, i just received the zentoo plus and the new splitter is soo much better!!!
> 
> Satin Audio and Eletech are another couple of young, very interesting, companies; Satin has been improving their hardware lately, while Eletech came out with 4 new cables in December, and they will be at Canjam NYC, i strongly recommend to give them a try.


The new y-splitter is beautiful. Enjoy your Zentoo Plus!


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> That would be great, we should organize a meeting in NYC, i actually work not far from Union Square, the problem is that Starbucks is quite noisy...


Hey, man, we should do it, seriously.... Maybe we can work on it together? We can talk about it at Canjam....


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


> I just got the Cleopatra and it sounds amazing, sublime even. Yes, tho, Effect Audio's build quality is a tad dubious... I have no experience with high end PWAudio cables.
> 
> This Canjam NYC I want to focus on cables...



Same for me, focused on a cable for my Solaris.



kubig123 said:


> You definitely have to give them a try, Andrew from Musictek will be there, he is a great guy, very passionate and always helpful.
> 
> I tried the Cleopatra last year at Canjam NY and it sounded great, what i really don't like are the 2pin connectors from EA, the barrel is glued on and i experienced quite few times that it was coming off, i fixed easily with a shrinking tube, but when you pay hundreds of dollars you expect better components.
> 
> i'll you at the Canjam NYC, i'll be there.



Will be spending time at the Musictek table for this reason.


----------



## kubig123

Never had the chance to try the Solaris, but with the equinox, the 1960 pairs extremely well.


----------



## audio123

NovaFlyer said:


> Same for me, focused on a cable for my Solaris.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be spending time at the Musictek table for this reason.


Can't go wrong with 1960 or Saladin+


----------



## Fr_eak

audio123 said:


> Can't go wrong with 1960 or Saladin+


I tend to think that the 1950s is more versatile, given its more neutral presentation? Just my view.


----------



## audio123

Fr_eak said:


> I tend to think that the 1950s is more versatile, given its more neutral presentation? Just my view.


Yes but I am referring to my ideal PW cables for Solaris


----------



## NovaFlyer

audio123 said:


> Can't go wrong with 1960 or Saladin+





Fr_eak said:


> I tend to think that the 1950s is more versatile, given its more neutral presentation? Just my view.





audio123 said:


> Yes but I am referring to my ideal PW cables for Solaris



Thanks for your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## Deferenz

My No.5 has finally arrived


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> My No.5 has finally arrived


Nice!  I have quite a few iem cables now, and some are quite a bit more expensive and have fancier materials, but the no. 5 holds it's own and sounds great.  The no. 5 is a true classic, and an easy recommendation.  I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## szore

I thought the forums were down today?


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I have quite a few iem cables now, and some are quite a bit more expensive and have fancier materials, but the no. 5 holds it's own and sounds great.  The no. 5 is a true classic, and an easy recommendation.  I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.



Thanks Wes. I am just about to hook it up to the Legend X. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wes S

szore said:


> I thought the forums were down today?


Apparently not yet, but I read that too.


----------



## Deferenz

lol, call me naive, but on the No.5 2pin connector, is it black for left and red for right?

hashtag ‘n00b’


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> lol, call me naive, but on the No.5 2pin connector, is it black for left and red for right?
> 
> hashtag ‘n00b’


Yea!


----------



## MisterMoJo

red always is right.  Just remember they both start with "r".


----------



## szore

Okay, but what color do you choose for the left? Black, blue, white?


----------



## Deferenz (Feb 5, 2020)

I have listened to the No.5 for a couple of hours and initial impressions are good. I have it on burn in at the moment and I'm looking to give it 100hrs.

Edit: It's 68 hours in now and the sound of the cable has changed. It now sounds cleaner as though a veil has been lifted. I am also starting to get a better separation of instruments and clearer vocals.


----------



## Syonwoo

What is the best PW audio cable if i have 64 audio a12t? 1950s, 1960s or Monile? also, what is the difference between the standard version and shielding version?


----------



## szore

Syonwoo said:


> What is the best PW audio cable if i have 64 audio a12t? 1950s, 1960s or Monile? also, what is the difference between the standard version and shielding version?


I would imagine something resolving like a silver or silver/copper hybrid


----------



## Syonwoo

szore said:


> I would imagine something resolving like a silver or silver/copper hybrid


do you have any examples? Any budget is ok


----------



## F208Frank

Generally speaking 1950s cable is brighter than the 1960s correct?


----------



## aaf evo

F208Frank said:


> Generally speaking 1950s cable is brighter than the 1960s correct?



To my ears I find the 1960s 4 wire brighter, it extends the FR in both sides IMO. I find the 1950s to be a smoother presentation.


----------



## szore

Syonwoo said:


> do you have any examples? Any budget is ok


I


Syonwoo said:


> do you have any examples? Any budget is ok


https://music-sanctuary.com/collections/pw-audio


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi Folks, I was at canjam and finally heard the pw 1960 4 wires for the first time of my life! 
what a remarkable cable it stole my soul and heart, I usually started to hate copper cables du to harsh treble energy but 1960 darn extream bliss and smoothness and that bass oohhh my goodness.

My biggest question now is to go 4 wires or 2 wires? Unfortunately they had only 4 wires at canjam and I did love it alot. but price wise and comfort preferred, how far or what will change with the 2 wires?

I also want the 1.5m long and that adds more cost to the cable 
I paired pw 1960 with my wm1z and tia trio, extreme pairing love it!


----------



## szore

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi Folks, I was at canjam and finally heard the pw 1960 4 wires for the first time of my life!
> what a remarkable cable it stole my soul and heart, I usually started to hate copper cables du to harsh treble energy but 1960 darn extream bliss and smoothness and that bass oohhh my goodness.
> 
> My biggest question now is to go 4 wires or 2 wires? Unfortunately they had only 4 wires at canjam and I did love it alot. but price wise and comfort preferred, how far or what will change with the 2 wires?
> ...


I got a killer deal on a 1950's  Monile.


----------



## aaf evo

szore said:


> I got a killer deal on a 1950's  Monile.



price? How is the cable?


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> I got a killer deal on a 1950's  Monile.




I auditioned the 1950 and I preferred 1960 by a big margin

1960 4 wires was a revelation in music for me I was stoned jammed like whaat that good!


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> I auditioned the 1950 and I preferred 1960 by a big margin
> 
> 1960 4 wires was a revelation in music for me I was stoned jammed like whaat that good!


Using the Trio as a reference, how would you describe the difference between the 1950 and 1960 on this IEM?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> Using the Trio as a reference, how would you describe the difference between the 1950 and 1960 on this IEM?




The difference is not huge but 1950 was more thinner in presentation and maybe a little less tight in bass.

1960 did bring the supreme magic of bass from tia trio, it fast tight fast and dynamic, treble did impress me as well not peaky annoying or bright.
this cable for me was all about bass delightness, yes the rest of frequencies where on a very high standard to, but I got really hooked on the bass and sub bass. It really paired superbly together what a great synergy.


----------



## szore

Vitaly2017 said:


> I auditioned the 1950 and I preferred 1960 by a big margin
> 
> 1960 4 wires was a revelation in music for me I was stoned jammed like whaat that good!


That's what I thought of the 1950s!


----------



## kubig123

szore said:


> That's what I thought of the 1950s!


It really Deleon the earphone, with the EE legend X the 1950 provides you an amazing experience, but with other iems not so much, while the 1960 pairs extremely well with a variety of iems.


----------



## Deferenz

kubig123 said:


> It really Deleon the earphone, with the EE legend X the 1950 provides you an amazing experience, but with other iems not so much, while the 1960 pairs extremely well with a variety of iems.


I have read a few times that the Legend X pairs well with the 1950.


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> It really Deleon the earphone, with the EE legend X the 1950 provides you an amazing experience, but with other iems not so much, while the 1960 pairs extremely well with a variety of iems.


I was using my Valkyries...they came alive!


----------



## szore

The Rai Pentas surprised me, they were much better than I expected, the Dunu Luna was fantastic, the U18s were freaking amazing, the Forte' a bit laid back... Labkable had some excellent products, the Labkable Samuri III was amazing, excellent workmanship, too...


----------



## Deezel177

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi Folks, I was at canjam and finally heard the pw 1960 4 wires for the first time of my life!
> what a remarkable cable it stole my soul and heart, I usually started to hate copper cables du to harsh treble energy but 1960 darn extream bliss and smoothness and that bass oohhh my goodness.
> 
> My biggest question now is to go 4 wires or 2 wires? Unfortunately they had only 4 wires at canjam and I did love it alot. but price wise and comfort preferred, how far or what will change with the 2 wires?
> ...



I heard both variants quite some time ago and, from what I can remember, you'll get more technical performance out of the 4-wire version (i.e. resolution, stage expansion, imaging precision, etc.). It also has noticeably more top-end presence, so its highs are crisper, brighter and more forward-sounding. By comparison, the 2-wire version will be a touch warmer, fuller and more organic. Because of this, I opted for the 2-wire version for my EE Zeus, as I thought the 4-wire made it a tad too bright. Flinkenick covered them both in his review of the 1960s, and his findings were quite similar to mine: https://theheadphonelist.com/pw-audios-1960-cables/


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deezel177 said:


> I heard both variants quite some time ago and, from what I can remember, you'll get more technical performance out of the 4-wire version (i.e. resolution, stage expansion, imaging precision, etc.). It also has noticeably more top-end presence, so its highs are crisper, brighter and more forward-sounding. By comparison, the 2-wire version will be a touch warmer, fuller and more organic. Because of this, I opted for the 2-wire version for my EE Zeus, as I thought the 4-wire made it a tad too bright. Flinkenick covered them both in his review of the 1960s, and his findings were quite similar to mine: https://theheadphonelist.com/pw-audios-1960-cables/




Thanks for the info, looks like everyone is sharing the same impressions of the 2 variants and, since I like the more warmer side of the sound and fuller thicker, maybe I will prefer more the 2 wire, Trio still sound great with 4 wires and I never felt like the treble was of any displeasance. Also 2 wire much more affordable I think hmm.


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like everyone is sharing the same impressions of the 2 variants and, since I like the more warmer side of the sound and fuller thicker, maybe I will prefer more the 2 wire, Trio still sound great with 4 wires and I never felt like the treble was of any displeasance. Also 2 wire much more affordable I think hmm.


There is a poster earlier on this thread called kitechaser. They bought the PW 1960 2 wire and loved it. There are a few posts on it in the early pages here.


----------



## szore

I was disappointed by the 1960, I heard the 4 wire version and it was very bright, the 1950's blew me away! Very expensive, but worth it, you get what you pay for...Also the 1960 Monile and 1950 monile were very excellent! I say you get 80% of the sound of the full priced version, and build quality on all PW is robust... The No. 10 8 wire was interesting, but not in the same league as the monile...


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> I was disappointed by the 1960, I heard the 4 wire version and it was very bright, the 1950's blew me away! Very expensive, but worth it, you get what you pay for...Also the 1960 Monile and 1950 monile were very excellent! I say you get 80% of the sound of the full priced version, and build quality on all PW is robust... The No. 10 8 wire was interesting, but not in the same league as the monile...



I heard both 1960 and 1950 man 4 wires...

1950 is the brighter one and has less thickness to bring more clarity and resolution pervasiveness. 

To me 1960 is a much more fun cable and has deeper tighter bass. 

1960 good with neutral reference iems.

1950 better with warmer iems.

But tia trio is warm bassy and dynamic and I still like more  the 1960...


----------



## szore (Feb 17, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> I heard both 1960 and 1950 man 4 wires...
> 
> 1950 is the brighter one and has less thickness to bring more clarity and resolution pervasiveness.
> 
> ...


Trio bassy? I heard it as W shaped with icky forward mids. The 1960 sounded boring to me Ha!  Came across as 2 dimensional while the 1950 sounded 3-D!


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> Trio bassy? I heard it as W shaped with icky forward mids. The 1960 sounded boring to me Ha!  Came across as 2 dimensional while the 1950 sounded 3-D!



what source and iems you had?


----------



## aaf evo

I love this hobby and how we hear things differently. I found the 1960s 4 wire to be brighter than the 1950s. Found the 1950s to offer a smoother presentation.


----------



## Vitaly2017

lol I dont know what even to say haha,

I was at canjam maybe the ambient noise affect my perception? But it was clearly for me that when I tried 1950 it was thinner vs 1960. I use sony wm1z and tia trio to test it.

maybe 1960 just paired better with synergies with my setup? Dont know


----------



## aaf evo

Vitaly2017 said:


> lol I dont know what even to say haha,
> 
> I was at canjam maybe the ambient noise affect my perception? But it was clearly for me that when I tried 1950 it was thinner vs 1960. I use sony wm1z and tia trio to test it.
> 
> maybe 1960 just paired better with synergies with my setup? Dont know



Probably a synergy thing for sure.


----------



## szore (Feb 17, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> what source and iems you had?


I was using the Valkyrie... and my SE100...


----------



## hshock76

Neither cables were bright to me.

I felt both had similar signatures but the 1960s is more musical while 1950s is analytical and slightly more resolving

I notice more details when I first switched from 1960s to 1950s during the audition at MS. Although the details were also there on the 1960s but 1950s were better in the extraction and presenting them.


----------



## szore

hshock76 said:


> Neither cables were bright to me.
> 
> I felt both had similar signatures but the 1960s is more musical while 1950s is analytical and slightly more resolving
> 
> I notice more details when I first switched from 1960s to 1950s during the audition at MS. Although the details were also there on the 1960s but 1950s were better in the extraction and presenting them.


I think that is a fair appraisal...


----------



## Deferenz (Feb 17, 2020)

This is all too confusing . I haven’t heard either the 1950 or the 1960 but I hope they will be available to demo at CanJam London in July. Agreed that we all hear things differently, and that synergy with our gear plays a part too. I think it also can depend on the type of sound we like to hear.

Of course none of this helps determine whether I should consider the 1950 or the 1960


----------



## szore

Deferenz said:


> This is all too confusing . I haven’t heard either the 1950 or the 1960 but I hope they will be available to demo at CanJam London in July. Agreed that we all hear things differently, and that synergy with our gear plays a part too. I think it also can depend on the type of sound we like to hear.
> 
> Of course none of this helps determine whether I should consider the 1950 or the 1960


The 1950 blew me away, it was no contest to the 1960...


----------



## aaf evo

The synergy is super important, the 1950s paired better than the 1960s 4 wire to my preferences with all of my IEMs except for the FiR M5, where I much more preferred the 1960s.

Regardless, both are easily TOTL cables and will extract every detail and fine tune the sound as you need.  You can't go wrong with either, it's just a matter of what you're looking for.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I have an easy solution guys! Buy them all and that way you got lot of option to play around haha !


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> I have an easy solution guys! Buy them all and that way you got lot of option to play around haha !


I like this idea. But, how do I tell my wife that I’m going to put $4,200 on the credit card? I’m not sure a bunch of flowers and a box of chocolates will quite work here.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deferenz said:


> I like this idea. But, how do I tell my wife that I’m going to put $4,200 on the credit card? I’m not sure a bunch of flowers and a box of chocolates will quite work here.


What about a diamond bracelet? Something for you and something for her


----------



## Vitaly2017

Yea but now we are 8k down not a solution ether hehe


----------



## szore

Vitaly2017 said:


> I have an easy solution guys! Buy them all and that way you got lot of option to play around haha !


We should each buy one then swap them around...


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> The synergy is super important, the 1950s paired better than the 1960s 4 wire to my preferences with all of my IEMs except for the FiR M5, where I much more preferred the 1960s.
> 
> Regardless, both are easily TOTL cables and will extract every detail and fine tune the sound as you need.  You can't go wrong with either, it's just a matter of what you're looking for.


Agreed, you can't go wrong with either honestly.


----------



## Elite_Force

Asked the same question in EA thread, but nevertheless. Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


----------



## szore

Elite_Force said:


> Asked the same question in EA thread, but nevertheless. Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


I just picked up the Dunu Hulk and I love it... I have a PWAudio Limited copper I'm not using, I was going to post it for sale PM me if interested it's MMCX 2.5


----------



## Deferenz

Elite_Force said:


> Asked the same question in EA thread, but nevertheless. Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


If you are after a decent warmish & smooth entry level cable from PW then you could try the No.5. This cable was suggested to me by the good folks here and I currently use it with my Legend X.


----------



## szore (Feb 18, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> If you are after a decent warmish & smooth entry level cable from PW then you could try the No.5. This cable was suggested to me by the good folks here and I currently use it with my Legend X.


[The 10 is a SPC, You may want a pure copper...SPC can have harshness... You can't go wrong with an EA Maestro, or Ares...]

Lost it for a minute, please move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Deferenz

szore said:


> The 10 is a SPC, You may want a pure copper...SPC can have harshness... You can't go wrong with an EA Maestro, or Ares...


Who mentioned the No.10?


----------



## szore

Deferenz said:


> Who mentioned the No.10?


Oh, snap.... My bad...


----------



## Vitaly2017

Elite_Force said:


> Asked the same question in EA thread, but nevertheless. Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.




Try anything that has gold.
My plussound gold plated silver has those parameters  )


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> Try anything that has gold.
> My plussound gold plated silver has those parameters  )


Agreed on the Plussound Exo GPS (I think you have that one), but we’re talking $600 though, so not quite entry level. But I was impressed with this cable.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> Agreed on the Plussound Exo GPS (I think you have that one), but we’re talking $600 though, so not quite entry level. But I was impressed with this cable.




The gold cable suites exactly that need he asked. I know its a little pricier but damn worth the penny!

I will probably buy pw 1960 4 wires.

And keep this 2 cables as my all time best cables. And I have 2 for different type of tuning both are stunning I believe.


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> The gold cable suites exactly that need he asked. I know its a little pricier but damn worth the penny!
> 
> I will probably buy pw 1960 4 wires.
> 
> And keep this 2 cables as my all time best cables. And I have 2 for different type of tuning both are stunning I believe.


Yes the Exo GPS is a quality cable. I found it smooth and warm but also quite detailed. Plus it looked lovely.

I am starting to save up for a TOTL PW cable. I am not sure whether to go 1950 or 1960. You said the Trio paired well with the 1960, and others have said the Legend X pairs well with the 1950. I need to try both cables I think before spending that amount of cash.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> Yes the Exo GPS is a quality cable. I found it smooth and warm but also quite detailed. Plus it looked lovely.
> 
> I am starting to save up for a TOTL PW cable. I am not sure whether to go 1950 or 1960. You said the Trio paired well with the 1960, and others have said the Legend X pairs well with the 1950. I need to try both cables I think before spending that amount of cash.




Lx and trio are different I heard them both and me personally trio is on a completely different level.  Ok I know Lx fans will throw rotten tomatoes at me right now lol.

Lx has way to much bass slam and its not as nuanced and refined as trio.
Lx has a charming treble sparkle like a wetty and very pleasant.
Trio treble is sparkly more shimmery with a little metalic zing but juuust little to make fun and groove. 

To me trio is a big step up over Lx.
Even 2 years ago when I purchased my custom EE phantom I discarded the Lx due to insane amount of bass slam.


Now why 1950 with lx? Because its a less thickness in sound and more resolving sound that Lx needs.

Trio like 1960 cause it just makes magic with trios bass.
I sware you hear 1960 with trio and 1z your doomed


----------



## Elite_Force (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks to all who have responded. Indeed, Plussound is different league in terms of pricing. Not ready, at least, at the moment.

Seems, discussion came to three options - No.5, Ares II and Dunu Hulk. I personally tend to Ares II because of its price/performance, usability also worth mentioning - compared to the products of PW and EA, Hulk may be on heavier and bulkier side.

The pairing would be Sony M9 + N6ii/E01


----------



## audio123 (Feb 19, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> Lx and trio are different I heard them both and me personally trio is on a completely different level.  Ok I know Lx fans will throw rotten tomatoes at me right now lol.
> 
> Lx has way to much bass slam and its not as nuanced and refined as trio.
> Lx has a charming treble sparkle like a wetty and very pleasant.
> ...


Agreed. The 1950 for LX & 1960 for Trio. 



Elite_Force said:


> Thanks to all who have responded. Indeed, Plussound is different league in terms of pricing. Not ready, at least, at the moment.
> 
> Seems, discussion came to three options - No.5, Ares II and Dunu Hulk. I personally tend to Ares II because of its price/performance, usability also worth mentioning - compared to the products of PW and EA, Hulk may be on heavier and bulkier side.
> 
> The pairing would be Sony M9 + N6ii/E01


I have user experience with all 3 cables. The Ares II will be my last choice out of the 3 cables as it will become stiff over time. If you want versatility with the jack & don't mind the heavier feeling, the Hulk is an excellent choice. Otherwise, the No.5 is my top choice.


----------



## Deferenz

Elite_Force said:


> Thanks to all who have responded. Indeed, Plussound is different league in terms of pricing. Not ready, at least, at the moment.
> 
> Seems, discussion came to three options - No.5, Ares II and Dunu Hulk. I personally tend to Ares II because of its price/performance, usability also worth mentioning - compared to the products of PW and EA, Hulk may be on heavier and bulkier side.
> 
> The pairing would be Sony M9 + N6ii/E01


I cannot comment on the Ares II or Dunu Hulk, but for what it's worth I also have the N6ii (A01) and use the No.5 with it. I find the pairing to be on the warm and smooth side but also with some detail. It is non-fatiguing and so I can comfortably listen for hours.


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> I heard both variants quite some time ago and, from what I can remember, you'll get more technical performance out of the 4-wire version (i.e. resolution, stage expansion, imaging precision, etc.). It also has noticeably more top-end presence, so its highs are crisper, brighter and more forward-sounding. By comparison, the 2-wire version will be a touch warmer, fuller and more organic. Because of this, *I opted for the 2-wire version for my EE Zeus*, as I thought the 4-wire made it a tad too bright.



would  1960s 2w be an obvious sonic upgrade over Lionheart 4w ?

how does  zeus pair with 1960s 2w in your experience ?


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> would  1960s 2w be an obvious sonic upgrade over Lionheart 4w ?
> 
> how does  zeus pair with 1960s 2w in your experience ?



I covered them in a post from a while back, along with MST Technologies' AK70 mod. You should be able to find them on Nic's thread, hopefully. I haven't heard the Zeus since I sold them a couple years ago, so I can't comment any further than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Elite_Force

audio123 said:


> I have user experience with all 3 cables. The Ares II will be my last choice out of the 3 cables as it will become stiff over time. If you want versatility with the jack & don't mind the heavier feeling, the Hulk is an excellent choice. Otherwise, the No.5 is my top choice.


I wouldn't mind the performance of Hulk in more "slender" design. It looks and feels like 8-wire cable. Also ready to sacrifice the jack versatility for the sake of sound quality.


----------



## Deezel177

Elite_Force said:


> I wouldn't mind the performance of Hulk in more "slender" design. It looks and feels like 8-wire cable. Also ready to sacrifice the jack versatility for the sake of sound quality.



For jack versatility, you also have DITA's OSLO cable with the Awesome Plug.


----------



## szore




----------



## audio123

Elite_Force said:


> I wouldn't mind the performance of Hulk in more "slender" design. It looks and feels like 8-wire cable. Also ready to sacrifice the jack versatility for the sake of sound quality.


Fair enough.



Deezel177 said:


> For jack versatility, you also have DITA's OSLO cable with the Awesome Plug.


Well, you have to try Dunu cables. Their quick switching on the jack is superior to the Awesome Plug.


----------



## Choubdia

i have a PWn5 4 wire and tha match is great with my Earsonics EM64


----------



## audio123

Choubdia said:


> i have a PWn5 4 wire and tha match is great with my Earsonics EM64


The No.5 is a classic copper cable. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Choubdia

audio123 said:


> The No.5 is a classic copper cable. Can't go wrong with it.


Yes but best than stock câble


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Feb 23, 2020)

My pw 1960 4 wires is on its way ) soon lots of fun




Hey I got a question by curiosity has any one compared kimber kables vs pw audio?


----------



## proedros

On the lookout for a 1960s 2wire (2-pin, 4.4mm)

if you have one in mint condition lying around gathering dust , shoot me a pm

cheers


----------



## szore

Vitaly2017 said:


> My pw 1960 4 wires is on its way ) soon lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just ordered the 1950s Monile!


----------



## F208Frank

1950s 4 Wire Cable Posted if Anyone is Interested!


----------



## audio123

szore said:


> I just ordered the 1950s Monile!


It is an excellent cable. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## szore

audio123 said:


> It is an excellent cable. Looking forward to your impressions!


Should come today! Musiktek gave me a sweet 20% Canjam discount!


----------



## szore

F208Frank said:


> 1950s 4 Wire Cable Posted if Anyone is Interested!


Pmd


----------



## audio123 (Feb 29, 2020)

Just paired my Dunu Luna with PW Monile Ft. 1950. Excellent dynamics. Very engaging & tight expression.


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey guys I just got my pw1960 4 wires cable.

Well at first I liked it a lot but I feel like I am still more in love with my gold plated silver plussound cable. Am I strange?

I feel like the treble on pw1960 is a little to peaky and and not ass smooth and refined as on the gold plated silver one.
+ bass has very different presentations on pw1960 its fast rumbly and quick decay. On plussound its thigh black background and longer decay also nicely boomy.

I dont know are pw1960 cables need a certain time of burn in ??? I was told they where already burned in at the factory for 800hours.

Hmmm any suggestions why I am not so satisfied? But I did like it at the canjam dont understand...


If I wont get along with it in few days it will be for sale !


----------



## hshock76

My experience is the opposite of yours vs the EA Horus which is also a gold plated silver cable.

the 1960s smoothed out the treble on the Z1R driven by the K mod 1Z which had really high resolution. Was not able to use the Horus for long sessions on the player. The characteristics of both cables is very distinct. The 1960 is resolute but at the same time very musical. It made me tap my feet when using it and it’s so smooth that I could listen for long sessions without fatigue. I’ve never heard that the cable was ran in during production. Prob give it about 50hrs and see whether it improves.


----------



## Vitaly2017

hshock76 said:


> My experience is the opposite of yours vs the EA Horus which is also a gold plated silver cable.
> 
> the 1960s smoothed out the treble on the Z1R driven by the K mod 1Z which had really high resolution. Was not able to use the Horus for long sessions on the player. The characteristics of both cables is very distinct. The 1960 is resolute but at the same time very musical. It made me tap my feet when using it and it’s so smooth that I could listen for long sessions without fatigue. I’ve never heard that the cable was ran in during production. Prob give it about 50hrs and see whether it improves.




I am with same feelings of pleasure but toward my plussound cable. It has less treble annoyance to my ears while I feel that treble of a copper cable in pw 1960 not as bad as in effect audio ares ii 8 wires but has similarities...

I really hoped this cable wouldn't do that. But seems to...
I only have 5hours on it so its fresh...


----------



## SupperTime

I tried this cable at canjam NY and thought that pluasound cables (their top 2 tiers) are far better, like you I thought the pw1960 2 wire had a peaky treble, not musical, way overpriced


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> I tried this cable at canjam NY and thought that pluasound cables (their top 2 tiers) are far better, like you I thought the pw1960 2 wire had a peaky treble, not musical, way overpriced




Thing is when I heard it at canjam it sounded amazing but its very noisy their. At home I have more time and better isolation and with all that I heard a different  story!


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> Thing is when I heard it at canjam it sounded amazing but its very noisy their. At home I have more time and better isolation and with all that I heard a different  story!


While it's a premium cable, I think you will find it rather easy to sell and get most of your money back.


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Feb 29, 2020)

SupperTime said:


> While it's a premium cable, I think you will find it rather easy to sell and get most of your money back.




Zzzzz buying reselling better not just buy then but what can I do.

I will give it few days see how it goes.

Mine is more expensive version!
Its a 1.5m long not 1.2! That retails 2500 usd.

I could do for 1700$ as a good discount. Thats 200$ less the  the 1.2m !


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> Zzzzz buying reselling better not just buy then but what can I do.
> 
> I will give it few days see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great price, 4 wire and longer? Wow!


----------



## proedros

Vitaly , judging by your posts in your mind the cable is already gone and you know it

some buys just strike out , no biggie it's the nature of this hobby


----------



## Vitaly2017

proedros said:


> Vitaly , judging by your posts in your mind the cable is already gone and you know it
> 
> some buys just strike out , no biggie it's the nature of this hobby



I will give it few days but I dont feel like burn in will make any huge difference,  this is not a dap or headphones.  Thanks for the support


----------



## proedros

we all have lost money here while selling stuff , we all have won money here while buying used stuff

It's the Law of Wins and Losses.

Enjoy the music , life is too short to keep stuff we don't like.


----------



## marvin3003

I have the athena 4 wires with MMCX connections.
The issue i have is that the metal part of the MMCX plug easily unscrews from the goldplated MMCX plug.  Am i supposed to loctite the MMCX connector together?


----------



## proedros

if anyone here is thinking of selling his *1960s 2w (in 2-pin and 4.4 mm termination)* please shoot me a pm maybe we can work something out


----------



## marvin3003

No one with the issue that MMCX connectors are unscrewing themselves?


----------



## SeeSax

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hey guys I just got my pw1960 4 wires cable.
> 
> Well at first I liked it a lot but I feel like I am still more in love with my gold plated silver plussound cable. Am I strange?
> 
> ...





hshock76 said:


> My experience is the opposite of yours vs the EA Horus which is also a gold plated silver cable.
> 
> the 1960s smoothed out the treble on the Z1R driven by the K mod 1Z which had really high resolution. Was not able to use the Horus for long sessions on the player. The characteristics of both cables is very distinct. The 1960 is resolute but at the same time very musical. It made me tap my feet when using it and it’s so smooth that I could listen for long sessions without fatigue. I’ve never heard that the cable was ran in during production. Prob give it about 50hrs and see whether it improves.



Well, this is unfortunate on the 1960 4W. I had it briefly, but now have the 2W and the 1950 instead. It is not a warm cable to my ears and if I did a blind test, I would probably call it a silver cable nine times out of 10. The 1950 is even leaner, but a little less sparkly to my ears. Treble on the 4W is quite prominent and it sounds like you might actually prefer the 2W. Sorry, I have been through this many times and like Proedros says, you win some and lose some. I have lots a TON on cables, but I think you know this. Didn't I sell you that Z1R?  

As for the comparison to Horus, it's important to remember that gold-plated silver can sound wildly different from one manufacturer to another. The Horus is one of the brightest cables I have ever heard. I paired it with my Legend X and it was fantastic. Anything else, it made it sound thin and way too sparkly to my ears (and I love me some treble). It does not surprise me that the GPS from PlusSound provides a different sound. 

Happy hunting - you'll find something you love  I'm sure. Perhaps one of the new Monile offerings? I think they are supposed to be quite smooth. 

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

SeeSax said:


> Well, this is unfortunate on the 1960 4W. I had it briefly, but now have the 2W and the 1950 instead. It is not a warm cable to my ears and if I did a blind test, I would probably call it a silver cable nine times out of 10. The 1950 is even leaner, but a little less sparkly to my ears. Treble on the 4W is quite prominent and it sounds like you might actually prefer the 2W. Sorry, I have been through this many times and like Proedros says, you win some and lose some. I have lots a TON on cables, but I think you know this. Didn't I sell you that Z1R?
> 
> As for the comparison to Horus, it's important to remember that gold-plated silver can sound wildly different from one manufacturer to another. The Horus is one of the brightest cables I have ever heard. I paired it with my Legend X and it was fantastic. Anything else, it made it sound thin and way too sparkly to my ears (and I love me some treble). It does not surprise me that the GPS from PlusSound provides a different sound.
> 
> ...



Same experience I had w the 1960s 4 wire. Expands the frequency range on both ends, so if you want smoother treble it is not it. The 1950s excels in that department.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi folks thanks for helping out with your experience. 

Here is my story,  seesax those ier-z1r are long time gone and forgotten already LoL. Mmyeaa what a good and bad iem lets say....

When I was at canjam I auditioned a pair of pw1960 4 wires and felt so so in love with it like madness was happening loved! It!

So I was not making a blind purchase!!! Not at this price guys come on my cable new retails at 2550$ I had a 25% discount  and no tax THANKS TO  musicteck! 

Ok when I got my real my own cable I was expecting to hear the exact same sound as in canjam buuutt no!
And I got sad and disappointed how come!?
Turns out my cable had no burn in it was super fresh vergin!

After 200hours, life completely changed!  I now love my cable and in total satisfaction! 
The bass has improved and opened it self just as I was expecting it!  Treble got smoother.  Overall the cable is now very plesant and offer a very good impact and resolution. 

I may like the 2 wires who know...

I did hear the 1950 and disliked it immediately thinner sounding and bass treble was very different. 

To me pw1960 4wires offer extream fidelity with warmth and stellar bass good mid forward sound and sparkly treble. 

I pair this with wm1z and tia trio.
I think this is my end game at 95%

When I was at canjam from everything I heard pw1960 4 wires was the only thing that was marked on my mind.

This is why I got so frustrated in the beginning but its totally a different story now!









SeeSax said:


> Well, this is unfortunate on the 1960 4W. I had it briefly, but now have the 2W and the 1950 instead. It is not a warm cable to my ears and if I did a blind test, I would probably call it a silver cable nine times out of 10. The 1950 is even leaner, but a little less sparkly to my ears. Treble on the 4W is quite prominent and it sounds like you might actually prefer the 2W. Sorry, I have been through this many times and like Proedros says, you win some and lose some. I have lots a TON on cables, but I think you know this. Didn't I sell you that Z1R?
> 
> As for the comparison to Horus, it's important to remember that gold-plated silver can sound wildly different from one manufacturer to another. The Horus is one of the brightest cables I have ever heard. I paired it with my Legend X and it was fantastic. Anything else, it made it sound thin and way too sparkly to my ears (and I love me some treble). It does not surprise me that the GPS from PlusSound provides a different sound.
> 
> ...





aaf evo said:


> Same experience I had w the 1960s 4 wire. Expands the frequency range on both ends, so if you want smoother treble it is not it. The 1950s excels in that department.


----------



## hshock76

I believe @Vitaly2017 loves his 1960 4 wire now paired with his Tia Trio after some burn in. I love mine with the Z1R; do not find in treble peaky and prob still the most musical of all cables I’ve owned and auditioned.


----------



## Vitaly2017

What pw1960 does with sound is just mindblowing.  Resolution is on a totally new level.
If you really have everything aligned properly means totl dap and iem. My god wait to be so impressed and wiped off the floor with this setup.

Pw1960 even convinced me to do a k mod on my 1z. I think thats my next step....

I had previously owned copper cables and they are harch in treble and unbalanced...
Pw1960 is just like an alien of all cables mega advanced. 

I even auditioned code 51 vs pw1960 and preferred pw1960 by a big margin! 

Strange to say but code 51 sounded not far away from my plussound gold plated silver cable.  Strange right?


----------



## SeeSax

The real question is what is going to get @Vitaly2017 to 100% end game instead of 95%?!?!  

I think I'm currently at 98.7%, but that requires 10 IEMs and 12 cables. I should get there by fiscal year 2024 and a few $100,000s later. 

-Collin-


----------



## Vitaly2017

SeeSax said:


> The real question is what is going to get @Vitaly2017 to 100% end game instead of 95%?!?!
> 
> I think I'm currently at 98.7%, but that requires 10 IEMs and 12 cables. I should get there by fiscal year 2024 and a few $100,000s later.
> 
> -Collin-





Damn man you dived deep there brother hahahaha

I am  ot at those sumes yet and hopefully will find the holy grail before that...

But at what I have right now is insanely good and is to my flavor at its bests.

Kmod and maybe tia fourte noire to try and see that one hmmm.

If it is as it is then just left to do that k mod and call me a happy camper for a while haha


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> Damn man you dived deep there brother hahahaha
> 
> I am  ot at those sumes yet and hopefully will find the holy grail before that...
> 
> ...


If you like the Trio, the noire is absolutely the trio at a much more mature lvl, absolutely stunning in performance, all the bass you want and resolution, but the treble won't bother no one


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> If you like the Trio, the noire is absolutely the trio at a much more mature lvl, absolutely stunning in performance, all the bass you want and resolution, but the treble won't bother no one





It is the treble that I am the most concerned about....

Where did you tried  it ?
What was your source and music. What cable? What ear tips?


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> It is the treble that I am the most concerned about....
> 
> Where did you tried  it ?
> What was your source and music. What cable? What ear tips?


I tried it a small audio meet up on a trip to Seattle, I tried it out of a wm1a, with a copper cable idk what cable exactly, also tried out of m15 dap fiio This time with a silver cable. 
They had the standard cheap 64 audio silicone tips, I don't like them.
Source was Tidal or direct source in the wm1a. 
Edm, pop, 80s and a few jazz tracks. 
Only on crap made edm was the treble sharp, otherwise blissful. No peaks or any time I had to lower volume, resolution is insane, on par with Fourte original, ether 2, focal utopia, ether c flow 1.1. Bass was awesome, again.... Bass was awesome, 
In all aspects it beat the trio and original Fourte for me.  I could use a little more musicality, but I'll trade it off for these high grade technics any given day 
I can't afford them


----------



## proedros

i am probably gonna buy myself a 1960s 2w for my Zeus-XR

Been lusting it for almost 2 years now , showed restraint and patience, but now with all this coronavirus mayhem i said to myself 'fu.ck it, you only live once'

also the new wm1a FWs by @Morbideath and @Whitigir made me go for it , i feel like my Zeus deserves a totl cable....


----------



## SupperTime

proedros said:


> i am probably gonna buy myself a 1960s 2w for my Zeus-XR
> 
> Been lusting it for almost 2 years now , showed restraint and patience, but now with all this coronavirus mayhem i said to myself 'fu.ck it, you only live once'
> 
> also the new wm1a FWs by @Morbideath and @Whitigir made me go for it , i feel like my Zeus deserves a totl cable....


Have you tried 1z


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> I tried it a small audio meet up on a trip to Seattle, I tried it out of a wm1a, with a copper cable idk what cable exactly, also tried out of m15 dap fiio This time with a silver cable.
> They had the standard cheap 64 audio silicone tips, I don't like them.
> Source was Tidal or direct source in the wm1a.
> Edm, pop, 80s and a few jazz tracks.
> ...




Interesting conclusions, while I do listen to crapy edm music  ) me to I found fourte to bright but was splendid with audiophile music.

That just reconfirms that fourte blsck is going to be bright too...

I hear mixed feedback on fourte black treble hard to really conclude anything here.

With trio treble is very acceptable and yes its sparkly but totaly unique and well done.

Fourte was just killing me


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> Interesting conclusions, while I do listen to crapy edm music  ) me to I found fourte to bright but was splendid with audiophile music.
> 
> That just reconfirms that fourte blsck is going to be bright too...
> 
> ...


Its definitely way smoother than Fourte. That I cN say with confidence, any way you can try it? As usual. That's the best assessment


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> Its definitely way smoother than Fourte. That I cN say with confidence, any way you can try it? As usual. That's the best assessment




No where I know off where I could try them.
But lot of people highly recommend them to me


----------



## proedros

SupperTime said:


> Have you tried 1z



not really , but it's out of my league money-wise for now , no worries as i am fine with WM1A


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Mar 8, 2020)

proedros said:


> not really , but it's out of my league money-wise for now , no worries as i am fine with WM1A



Try talking with andrew from musicteck and tell him vitaly talked to you ) about a discount he will offer you best possible deal on the market!

Its actually very good so good you almost buy a new cable at the price of a used one )

Info@musicteck.com


----------



## SupperTime

I've seen 1z on audiogon for like 1700 quite a bit. No way it gets cheaper than that, used of course. Burned in well!


----------



## Deferenz

I am hoping that the PW 1960s and the 1950s will be at Canjam London. If they are not then I'm not sure how I can get to try them. As good as these two cables are meant to be I cant warrant a blind buy when they cost so much.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> I am hoping that the PW 1960s and the 1950s will be at Canjam London. If they are not then I'm not sure how I can get to try them. As good as these two cables are meant to be I cant warrant a blind buy when they cost so much.


Fair enough but the 1960 is one of those cables that one can be confident of a blind buy haha.


----------



## proedros

audio123 said:


> Fair enough but the 1960 is one of those cables that *one can be confident of a blind buy* haha.



i just bought a 1960s 2w from a fellow headfier , and i have never heard/tried it.

but what the hell , we only live once and i have been curious/holding back for 2 years now.

Hopefully Friday will be FunDay.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I just bought tia fourte black!
Hopefully i will reach 98.99% to my end game


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> I just bought tia fourte black!
> Hopefully i will reach 98.99% to my end game


You will love it.


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> You will love it.



Black + pw1960 4 gotta be insane as sound!


----------



## SupperTime

Vitaly2017 said:


> Black + pw1960 4 gotta be insane as sound!


Absolutely, just make sure the fw on your 1z is a warmer one. Black is still treble prominent, but not nearly as bad as Fourte


----------



## Vitaly2017

SupperTime said:


> Absolutely, just make sure the fw on your 1z is a warmer one. Black is still treble prominent, but not nearly as bad as Fourte



Oh yea that freedom of fw rolling is such a gift from gods !
Can tune this to perfection! 

I really love region J + J3zu with trio's


----------



## SupperTime

64 audio coming out with *Sixtia* and with 6 open drivers... At 6999.99 its gonna be insane, best tuning, no treble offensive


----------



## hshock76

proedros said:


> i just bought a 1960s 2w from a fellow headfier , and i have never heard/tried it.
> 
> but what the hell , we only live once and i have been curious/holding back for 2 years now.
> 
> Hopefully Friday will be FunDay.



You will love how musical and at the same time resolute the 1960 is. I have not come across another cable that can do both well at the same time.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Didnt I said 3 drivers all Tia?
Why need 6 drivers?
Max 4
1 sub low 1 low 1 mid 1 high maybe 1 super high haha 5!


----------



## proedros

hshock76 said:


> You will love how musical and at the same time resolute the 1960 is. I have not come across another cable that can do both well at the same time.



everyone who has used it with Zeus XR has praised it - i have had @Kerouac  telling me to get it for more than 1 year 

i am trying to keep my cool but really i feel like a kid on xmas eve, it's been 2 years coming this moment

starting today i decided to take a 3-day off music - rest my ears and get 'hungry' again, besides i don't have a good cable to pair with Zeus so no love lost

will keep you posted


----------



## normie610

Vitaly2017 said:


> I just bought tia fourte black!
> Hopefully i will reach 98.99% to my end game



So no more trio for you?


----------



## Deferenz (Mar 9, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> I just bought tia fourte black!
> Hopefully i will reach 98.99% to my end game


That was quick! Do you have a Trust fund or something?  

What happens to your Trio now?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Haha happened to be I just warp teared a black hole on my way by mistake. 

Boy what happened?  Well under a month I bought pw1960 4wires and fourte black i am gone wild and my compass is spinning counterclockwise and then clockwise I am lost in the nebulas. Did some one see what direction is planet earth?







normie610 said:


> So no more trio for you?



Trio is still my top iem but until I hear the fourte black in few days!
Stay tuned my galactic followers! 
A message will be broadcasted galaxy wide!




Deferenz said:


> That was quick! Do you have a Trust fund or something?


----------



## szore

So my new 1950s came, and they sound wonderful! So happy!


----------



## audio123

proedros said:


> i just bought a 1960s 2w from a fellow headfier , and i have never heard/tried it.
> 
> but what the hell , we only live once and i have been curious/holding back for 2 years now.
> 
> Hopefully Friday will be FunDay.


Yea for sure. You will enjoy the cable!


----------



## SeeSax

@proedros you got the 1960? Congrats! I know it's been a long time coming. Glad you were able to find one that fit the bill  

-Collin-


----------



## proedros

SeeSax said:


> @proedros you got the 1960? Congrats! I know it's been a long time coming. Glad you were able to find one that fit the bill
> 
> -Collin-



Hey colin , thanx man - yeah with the whole Coronavirus thing i went into a full YOLO mode and since i found a mint/used selling for a great price i took the plunge 

Impressions to follow , but initial thoughts are very positive indeed.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Damn I am not even in the Corona end of the world mode and I still bought the pw1960 and fourte noire. What will I do if I get the panic mode ? 


I guess I would buy the dmp z1 lmao


----------



## proedros

Vitaly2017 said:


> Damn I am not even in the Corona end of the world mode and I still bought the pw1960 and fourte noire. What will I do if I get the panic mode ?
> 
> 
> I guess I would buy the dmp z1 lmao



no panic here , guess i run out of patience after holding back for 2 years.

But all thisglobal anxiety makes you go into a 'better buy now than later' train of thought


----------



## proedros

1960s 2w is great with my Zeux XR, but I have just one small question 

*is there a way to tell which pin is for the left and which is for the right earpiece ?*


----------



## kubig123

proedros said:


> 1960s 2w is great with my Zeux XR, but I have just one small question
> 
> *is there a way to tell which pin is for the left and which is for the right earpiece ?*


The grove has to go on the outside. Is that and “old” 1960” cable with the wooded slider? The most recent ones have different pin connectors with a red / black painted ring on the barrel.


----------



## proedros (Mar 12, 2020)

kubig123 said:


> *The grove has to go on the outside*. Is that and “old” 1960” cable with the wooded slider? The most recent ones have different pin connectors with a red / black painted ring on the barrel.



I must have the newer ones , cable was ordered 31/07/2019 and there is a metallic-like barrel slider in the middle

there is also a black line on on of the earpieces, is this some kind for 'Right' ?

*ps : what's the grove ?*


----------



## kubig123

proedros said:


> I must have the newer ones , cable was ordered 31/07/2019 and there is a metallic-like barrel slider in the middle
> 
> there is also a black line on on of the earpieces, is this some kind for 'Right' ?
> 
> *ps : what's the grove ?*


The black line barrel is for the left side.


----------



## magicguy

kubig123 said:


> The black line barrel is for the left side.


Are you 100% sure ?


----------



## Vitaly2017

magicguy said:


> Are you 100% sure ?




Yes


----------



## kubig123

magicguy said:


> Are you 100% sure ?


Yep!
Red: right
Black; left


----------



## magicguy

Thx !


----------



## kubig123

proedros said:


> *ps : what's the grove ?*


Here a picture, even if it’s a little out of focus, BUT you can clearly see the grove.


----------



## proedros (Mar 13, 2020)

kubig123 said:


> Here a picture, even if it’s a little out of focus, BUT you can clearly see the grove.



 i changed the cable to the correct order , thanx guys 

one more vote of confidence here for *1960s 2w cable* , love how transparent it makes my Zeus without sounding thin - and the bass hits a lot.

I will share some more impressions in the following days ,as i had the cable connected wrong for the first 2 days - not sure if that makes any difference or you just get channel swapping....

only problem now that i have my TOTL combo in Zeus XR+1960s 2w is that i am thinking of maybe modding/upgrading my WM1A (next year , no money for now after buying the 1960s...)


First world problems....


----------



## 524419 (Mar 15, 2020)

szore said:


> So my new 1950s came, and they sound wonderful! So happy!


You could get that reterminated to MMCX pretty easily. Might be a better long term solution.


----------



## szore

Diet Kokaine said:


> You could get that reterminated to MMCX pretty easily. Might be a better long term solution.


I'm just waiting for my custom Valkyries... That's what the 1950s is for


----------



## Deferenz

szore said:


> I'm just waiting for my custom Valkyries... That's what the 1950s is for


Out of interest, What is your source player?


----------



## szore

kubig123 said:


> Here a picture, even if it’s a little out of focus, BUT you can clearly see the grove.





Deferenz said:


> Out of interest, What is your source player?


My new SP2000cu, just got it yesterday!


----------



## Vitaly2017

So many tia fourte black here with pw1960 cable quiet a dominant figure hehe.


----------



## szore




----------



## Vitaly2017 (Mar 17, 2020)

szore said:


>




A nice copper on copper collection!   
  

So sexy


----------



## szore

Looooove the copper...


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> Looooove the copper...




I am having ear fatigue with my new noire + pw1960. 

The bass get so strong with this cable to a point where it hurts and I cant handle it no more.

Its like a huge massive masse of wide thick humming bass in a long wave.

With plussound cable its much more controlled and I have no fatigue....

With my trio the pw1960 was really neet but not with my fourte noire ( ( (


----------



## szore

I heard both 1960s and 1950s. I didn't care for the 1960s at all... The 1950s is sublime, tho...


----------



## Vitaly2017

szore said:


> I heard both 1960s and 1950s. I didn't care for the 1960s at all... The 1950s is sublime, tho...



I guess it depends on synergy matche....


----------



## magicguy (Mar 18, 2020)

I am the invisible post, 
I am the invisible post, 
I am the invisible post !

Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 524419

Vitaly2017 said:


> I guess it depends on synergy matche....


Go to Mars T3. Less emphasized bass.


----------



## proedros

you can always EQ , wm1a/z have a very nice EQ option....


----------



## Vitaly2017

Diet Kokaine said:


> Go to Mars T3. Less emphasized bass.


Can always trie but j3zu is my favorite! 




proedros said:


> you can always EQ , wm1a/z have a very nice EQ option....




I hate Eq (


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am having ear fatigue with my new noire + pw1960.
> 
> The bass get so strong with this cable to a point where it hurts and I cant handle it no more.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. What do you think you will do?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> Sorry to hear that. What do you think you will do?




I contacted pw audio and I already got an answer.

I hot 3 options so its not so bad there is a way out.

1 was recommended to do a 1000 hours burn in at pw audio factory.

2 change cable to 1950 with extra fees

3 do a k mod on wm1z and that should help.


But as a side note Wong Peter said pw1960 and wm1z is not the best recommendation for Tia fourte noire. As it creates that surrounding massive bass that creates me some painful discomfort. 

Will see how it goes down the line as it is atm I am using the plussound gold plated silver . It tames the bass and controls it into very good bass which I do like


----------



## proedros

Vitaly you have the 4w and still get too much bass ?

Must be pairing it with a bassy iem , the 2w is supposed to be the bassiest of the 1960s cables....1960s 4w is supposed to be a detail monster , this is the first time i hear it being called 'bassy'

regarding 1960s 2w , i must have probably bought a 2nd hand cable with minimum hours as i feel like the sound is still changing after 50 hours of use by me....

Great cable , the imaging/separation is astounding.


----------



## 524419 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> Can always trie but j3zu is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked Jupiter T3 also, but it gave me bad Fatigue.  It is tuned too aggressively, switch to Mars T3, It's much easier on the ears, and has fantastic resolution. Keeps a lot of the Jupiter qualities, but reduces Bass, and Treble extremes.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Diet Kokaine said:


> I liked Jupiter T3 also, but git ave me bad Fatigue.  It is tuned too aggressively, switch to Mars T3, It's much easier on the ears, and has fantastic resolution. Keeps a lot of the Jupiter qualities, but reduces Bass, and Treble extremes.




Ummm I am not sure did you mean Mercury T3 ? I find Mercury T3 and Jupiter T3 the best of them all, and go to mercury when Jupiter is to strong or aggressive as you say.

I do go to stock fw as well some times...


I guess I'l run the cable an extra 500 hours and see how it changes as Wong Peter recommended.

Honestly pw1960 is an awsom cable just foure noire is one hard headed iem lol why it had not to pair well with it jesus, trio loved pw1960!


----------



## proedros

Diet Kokaine said:


> I liked Jupiter T3 also, but git ave me bad Fatigue.  It is tuned too aggressively, *switch to Mars T3, It's much easier on the ears, and has fantastic resolution. Keeps a lot of the Jupiter qualities, but reduces Bass, and Treble extremes.*



what DAP are you using it on ? your description looks very promising, indeed.

Currently using the newest *3.01 Jupiter T1* shared by @Whitigir with my *stock wm1a (J region)* and i like what i hear a lot !!!


----------



## Vitaly2017

proedros said:


> what DAP are you using it on ? your description looks very promising, indeed.
> 
> Currently using the newest *3.01 Jupiter T1* shared by @Whitigir with my *stock wm1a (J region)* and i like what i hear a lot !!!




I will try that one very soon on my wm1z, as for me personally I dont find jupiter T3 to be aggressive, its even smoother on noire but not the bass section....


----------



## proedros

i really like this new FW vitaly , bass hits hard but does not bloat/bleed and highs are sparkly without being sibilant

@Whitigir  to the rescue again !!!


----------



## 524419

proedros said:


> what DAP are you using it on ? your description looks very promising, indeed.
> 
> Currently using the newest *3.01 Jupiter T1* shared by @Whitigir with my *stock wm1a (J region)* and i like what i hear a lot !!!


I have 1A modded. also battery cables are upgraded. 
Mars T3 sounds fantastic, beats my  Benchmark 3 DAC. 
I am still taken aback with how good this combo sounds.


----------



## proedros

Diet Kokaine said:


> I have 1A modded. also battery cables are upgraded.
> Mars T3 sounds fantastic, beats my  Benchmark 3 DAC.
> I am still taken aback with how good this combo sounds.



i have not tried any Mars FWs yet , but this should change soon after your glowing comments

thanx for the feedback


----------



## Vitaly2017

Could someone give some feed back on how pw audio the gold 26 or 24 compares vs pw1960 and horus?
I am curious to know that please


----------



## audio123

Vitaly2017 said:


> Could someone give some feed back on how pw audio the gold 26 or 24 compares vs pw1960 and horus?
> I am curious to know that please


I think @SeeSax will be able to feedback on that. I remembered he used to have the Gold 24.


----------



## Vitaly2017

audio123 said:


> I think @SeeSax will be able to feedback on that. I remembered he used to have the Gold 24.




Haven't seen him around I bet he found he's end game and left headfi hahahaha

@SeeSax


----------



## audio123

Vitaly2017 said:


> Haven't seen him around I bet he found he's end game and left headfi hahahaha
> 
> @SeeSax


Haha he is still active. Think it was around 2 weeks ago that I saw him mentioning in the Solaris thread about his incoming Solaris SE.


----------



## SeeSax

audio123 said:


> I think @SeeSax will be able to feedback on that. I remembered he used to have the Gold 24.





Vitaly2017 said:


> Haven't seen him around I bet he found he's end game and left headfi hahahaha
> 
> @SeeSax





audio123 said:


> Haha he is still active. Think it was around 2 weeks ago that I saw him mentioning in the Solaris thread about his incoming Solaris SE.



Me? Found endgame? What a wonderful fantasy!

Sorry, been dealing with some challenges at home, work and with family. Haven't been around HF too much sadly. 

On the Gold 24/26 front, it has been several months since I owned the Gold 24, but it was a lovely cable. A few things to note are that it does not use the newer and soft insulation, so it was a little springy, microphonic and just not up to the latest and greatest comfort. Sound-wise, it was a softer, warmer cable than the 1960 4w. It had a tendency for a very natural, smooth sound. I paired it with brighter IEMs like the original Dita Dream and it worked well. It was a little too smooth for me on the U18T I had it with. Still it's a lovely cable though. Prices seem to vary all over the place and I don't know what generation of products the cable is from, but I don't think I'd pay four digits in US dollars for it. Instead, I'd go with something from the century series, or I prefer the ergonomics of the likes of Loki, Xerxes, etc. 

I never compared it back to back with Horus, sorry! 

Cheers, 

-Collin-


----------



## audio123 (Mar 30, 2020)

SeeSax said:


> Me? Found endgame? What a wonderful fantasy!
> 
> Sorry, been dealing with some challenges at home, work and with family. Haven't been around HF too much sadly.
> 
> ...


 @Vitaly2017  There you go haha.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Haha @SeeSax sorry I was sure you were in audio heaven somewhere  ) ) )

Thanks for the cable input, seems like I would probably still prefer the 1960 over the gps ones... btw I just sold my plussound gps.

I am about to do a Romi Mod on wm1z hope all that goes well and will pair up even better with pw1960. 


I have a big question as it can get confusing  is the 4 wires pw1960 is actually an 8 wires???
I think I have read that somewhere...
And the 2 wires was an 4...


----------



## 524419

Vitaly2017 said:


> Haha @SeeSax sorry I was sure you were in audio heaven somewhere  ) ) )
> 
> Thanks for the cable input, seems like I would probably still prefer the 1960 over the gps ones... btw I just sold my plussound gps.
> 
> ...


The 2 wire has 4 conductors, and 4 wire has 8. 
The construction has wires inside a  shielding and another  set of wires wrapped around the inside core.


----------



## AlexRv

I think I've found my endgame combo... for this year))) 1960 Shielded is very good with final A8000.


And now I'm searching for a pair to Victor FX-10000, because 1960 is too meaty with them. Maybe I should try 1950?


----------



## audionewbi (Apr 4, 2020)

AlexRv said:


> I think I've found my endgame combo... for this year))) 1960 Shielded is very good with final A8000.
> 
> And now I'm searching for a pair to Victor FX-10000, because 1960 is too meaty with them. Maybe I should try 1950?


PW has a new flagship cable coming out, just wait 

How is LP6 Gold compared to N8. LP6 gold is my dream dap, but never tried it side by side with N8.


----------



## AlexRv (Apr 4, 2020)

audionewbi said:


> PW has a new flagship cable coming out, just wait
> 
> How is LP6 Gold compared to N8. LP6 gold is my dream dap, but never tried it side by side with N8.


Thank You for an advice, will wait)) Is there any idea of its price?
As for me N8 is the best DAP with Delta Sigma, and LP6 - with R2R.
Briefly N8 has lively sound, LP6 - natural. I wanted to keep both, but my friend took it away, because he was not satisfied with his SP2000.


----------



## audio123 (Apr 15, 2020)

New PW cable, Lucifer. Seems interesting, 30 sets limited edition. Made of Blackicon Sliver Gold & The Gold 26.

Photo taken from Let's Go Audio Facebook


----------



## AlexRv

audio123 said:


> New PW cable, Lucifer. Seems interesting, 30 sets limited edition. Made of Blackicon Sliver Gold & The Gold 26.
> 
> Photo taken from Let's Go Audio Facebook


Interesting what’s the price)


----------



## audio123

AlexRv said:


> Interesting what’s the price)


According to the post on Facebook, 12800 HKD which is equivalent to 1652 USD.


----------



## AlexRv

audio123 said:


> According to the post on Facebook, 12800 HKD which is equivalent to 1652 USD.


Thanks for translation) I thought it would be more then 3k)


----------



## olddude

Now I am one of you.  Just bought myself a used 1960 2-Wire.  So far (I skimmed through 30-40 songs just seeing how the sound was) I'm very happy with it, though I will need some brain burn-in.  I stopped using my Ares ll 8-Wire weeks ago, replaced with a basic PlusSound Exo Copper, so I was used to the Exo at this point.  My take so far is the PW has a much better lower end, more detail in both the low and mids, and has more detail in the higher treble than I was expecting.  I think, had I gone straight from the Ares to the PW I wouldn't have noticed it, but the PS had less detail up there. Just hearing a bit of splashiness in the cymbals on some tracks (also a matter of mixing/mastering, as a lot of the most well-mixed/mastered albums sounded great).  So between that and a slightly more heavy mid-lower end, I just need more time with them.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## audio123

olddude said:


> Now I am one of you.  Just bought myself a used 1960 2-Wire.  So far (I skimmed through 30-40 songs just seeing how the sound was) I'm very happy with it, though I will need some brain burn-in.  I stopped using my Ares ll 8-Wire weeks ago, replaced with a basic PlusSound Exo Copper, so I was used to the Exo at this point.  My take so far is the PW has a much better lower end, more detail in both the low and mids, and has more detail in the higher treble than I was expecting.  I think, had I gone straight from the Ares to the PW I wouldn't have noticed it, but the PS had less detail up there. Just hearing a bit of splashiness in the cymbals on some tracks (also a matter of mixing/mastering, as a lot of the most well-mixed/mastered albums sounded great).  So between that and a slightly more heavy mid-lower end, I just need more time with them.  Looking forward to it.


I sense an imminent 1960 4-Wire


----------



## olddude

Not sure I'd go all that way, but you never know.


----------



## audio123

This combo is so good. Custom Art FIBAE 7 + PW No.10 8-Wire out of QLS QA390.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 20, 2020)

audio123 said:


> This combo is so good. Custom Art FIBAE 7 + PW No.10 8-Wire out of QLS QA390.


Nice!  I did not know there was an option for the 8 wire, with the no. 10.  This is a cable I am really interested in, and thanks for posting!


----------



## olddude

So I gave my used 1960 about 30 hours of burn (no idea how used it was), changed the Sedna tips for new ones, vacuumed the bores of the Zeus, and ran the Ayre sweep tones (either brilliant tech or voodoo).  Sounding much better (likely mostly due to the new tips).  Detail is excellent across all frequencies.  Lots of push from the bass and mid bass.  It reminds me a bit now of the Phantom in that area, though not quite as pronounced.  Mids are excellent, no shift in tone there.  I've been hearing all kinds of ephemeral sounds that weren't so noticeable before in lots of tracks I know very well, which is usually what you hope for when you go up the ladder with equipment.  Treble is interesting.  I hear a ton of detail, and the notes are much more defined than with the Ares 8 or the Exo.  However, I still get some splashiness from the cymbals on some tracks.  The Cure and The Beatles (remastered 24 bit for the latter) are not currently as pleasant as I hoped in that regard.  I may end up using my second (Massdrop) Zeus with either the Exo or the Ares 8 (or my Eletech Fortitude if Eric ever gets it to me) for those albums with this issue.  Otherwise, almost everything I've thrown at it has sounded wonderful.


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I did not know there was an option for the 8 wire, with the no. 10.  This is a cable I am really interested in, and thanks for posting!


No problem. The No.10 is highly recommended. The 8 Wire variant is of course my pick if you don't mind a thicker cable. Improved soundstage, more headroom & better clarity over the 4 Wire variant.




olddude said:


> So I gave my used 1960 about 30 hours of burn (no idea how used it was), changed the Sedna tips for new ones, vacuumed the bores of the Zeus, and ran the Ayre sweep tones (either brilliant tech or voodoo).  Sounding much better (likely mostly due to the new tips).  Detail is excellent across all frequencies.  Lots of push from the bass and mid bass.  It reminds me a bit now of the Phantom in that area, though not quite as pronounced.  Mids are excellent, no shift in tone there.  I've been hearing all kinds of ephemeral sounds that weren't so noticeable before in lots of tracks I know very well, which is usually what you hope for when you go up the ladder with equipment.  Treble is interesting.  I hear a ton of detail, and the notes are much more defined than with the Ares 8 or the Exo.  However, I still get some splashiness from the cymbals on some tracks.  The Cure and The Beatles (remastered 24 bit for the latter) are not currently as pleasant as I hoped in that regard.  I may end up using my second (Massdrop) Zeus with either the Exo or the Ares 8 (or my Eletech Fortitude if Eric ever gets it to me) for those albums with this issue.  Otherwise, almost everything I've thrown at it has sounded wonderful.


Glad to see you enjoy the 1960 which comes as no surprise as it is a legendary cable. Enjoy the music!


----------



## proedros

olddude said:


> So I gave my used 1960 about 30 hours of burn (no idea how used it was), changed the Sedna tips for new ones, vacuumed the bores of the Zeus, and ran the Ayre sweep tones (either brilliant tech or voodoo).  Sounding much better (likely mostly due to the new tips).  Detail is excellent across all frequencies.  Lots of push from the bass and mid bass.  It reminds me a bit now of the Phantom in that area, though not quite as pronounced.  Mids are excellent, no shift in tone there.  I've been hearing all kinds of ephemeral sounds that weren't so noticeable before in lots of tracks I know very well, which is usually what you hope for when you go up the ladder with equipment.  Treble is interesting.  I hear a ton of detail, and the notes are much more defined than with the Ares 8 or the Exo.  However, I still get some splashiness from the cymbals on some tracks.  The Cure and The Beatles (remastered 24 bit for the latter) are not currently as pleasant as I hoped in that regard.  I may end up using my second (Massdrop) Zeus with either the Exo or the Ares 8 (or my Eletech Fortitude if Eric ever gets it to me) for those albums with this issue.  Otherwise, almost everything I've thrown at it has sounded wonderful.



glad to see you enjoying it, as i have been one of those who told you to get it

since i received mine on 3/10 i have been enjoying it immensely , this whole quarantine thing passed like a breeze because i had music around

i don't think that 1960s 4wire would be a good match for your setup , it will probably be even more trebly (in a bad way) so stay put


----------



## olddude

Hi-  Yep, you pushed me over the edge.  But glad you did.  

I agree, from reviews I've seen the 4-wire would not do well for me.  Whew, dodged that bullet.  

Stay safe and don't turn the music up to high.  Just high enough.


----------



## proedros

olddude said:


> Hi-  Yep, you pushed me over the edge.  But glad you did.
> 
> I agree, from reviews I've seen the 4-wire would not do well for me.  Whew, dodged that bullet.
> 
> Stay safe and don't turn the music up to high. * Just high enough.*



my moto, in music levels and weed consumption - enjoy yet protect yourself  

we are good cable-wise , no need for further upgrades

take care


----------



## olddude

Well, after maximum consumption for 33 years, I've spent the last 22 at zero.  My wife says when I hit 80 or 85 I can start up again. 

And in CA it's legal now.


----------



## proedros

olddude said:


> Well, after maximum consumption for 33 years, I've spent the last 22 at zero.  My wife says when I hit 80 or 85 I can start up again.
> 
> And in CA it's legal now.



i bet you've had your rnr Jerry garcia moments   , you lived in the best of times (60s-70s)


----------



## olddude

Funny-  a friend of mine used to get hired to BBQ for Jerry and the band.  He said going to hang out at his house was like hanging out at my house.  Jerry and I lived in the same area, and likely had some other folks in common as well.  . Good times.


----------



## 8481

So, I ordered a PW adapter Audio from MS back in February, due to current events it got delayed to today, they upgraded it from a 4-core to 8-core which is nice.


----------



## nrbatista (Apr 27, 2020)

Is there anyone pairing a Tia Trió with the 1960s 2-wired ? I would appreciate if someone could share some impressions.


----------



## proedros

i just love my* 1960s 2-wire cable* , it pairs great with my Zeus XR , again kudos to @Kerouac or poisoning my brain 

last 50 days passed like a breeze


----------



## olddude

Does your have the little metal slider or the bigger wooden one?  Mine has the little metal one, which slides really well both up and down.  Mostly down.  But I figured out if I put a twist on the wires going to the iems it doesn't slide.  I just get them straight- left is left and right is right- and then rotate one iem around one turn.  Now there is a single twist and the slider stays up.  This is the ONLY quibble I have with the 1960.  It is an insanely good cable.  

It took a few days of brain burn-in (and putting on fresh tips and letting it go about 20 hours while connected to my AK) but now it sounds completely natural.  It tames a bit of the Zeus upper end, even though is has great extension.  The treble notes are more solid, have more weight.  Like going from 1mm to 3mm.  Mids are completely natural.  The lower end is very solid without being too much.  All in all a really well-balanced cable.


----------



## Vitaly2017

nrbatista said:


> Is there anyone pairing a Tia Trió with the 1960s 2-wired ? I would appreciate if someone could share some impressions.





I found tia trio to sound the best ever they could with pw1960 4wires, its absolutely best pair up and match, it will ruin you if you hear it you will buy it!


----------



## audio123

Vitaly2017 said:


> I found tia trio to sound the best ever they could with pw1960 4wires, its absolutely best pair up and match, it will ruin you if you hear it you will buy it!


He needs it


----------



## Vitaly2017

audio123 said:


> He needs it




since I got mine and 4 wires variant and it wont go anywhere now seriously most bad ass cable ever. I know its hard to believe! it is trust me, give it time


----------



## nrbatista

Thank you @proedros, @Vitaly2017, and @olddude for having shared your thoughts, very much appreciated!



Vitaly2017 said:


> since I got mine and 4 wires variant and it wont go anywhere now seriously most bad ass cable ever. I know its hard to believe! it is trust me, give it time



There are many people sharing the 4-wires being great and a fine match for Trió, but it is way way out of my budget.

As for the 2-wires, it’s expensive as well but within reach in the second hand market.
The thing is, although many people have praised a lot this cable, there are very few opinions I could find, if any, about its pairing with Trió.


----------



## proedros

olddude said:


> Does your have the little metal slider or the bigger wooden one?  Mine has the little metal one, which slides really well both up and down.  Mostly down.  But I figured out if I put a twist on the wires going to the iems it doesn't slide.  I just get them straight- left is left and right is right- and then rotate one iem around one turn.  Now there is a single twist and the slider stays up.  This is the ONLY quibble I have with the 1960.  It is an insanely good cable.
> 
> It took a few days of brain burn-in (and putting on fresh tips and letting it go about 20 hours while connected to my AK) but now it sounds completely natural.  It tames a bit of the Zeus upper end, even though is has great extension.  The treble notes are more solid, have more weight.  Like going from 1mm to 3mm.  Mids are completely natural.  The lower end is very solid without being too much.  All in all a really well-balanced cable.



i have same as you, i think wooden one was an older batch 

yeah , great cable maybe a tad too much bass but i eq it down an notch and all is well 

i think i am good for now , next upgrade/buys when some rich uncle goes and dies and leaves me a fortune


----------



## Vitaly2017 (May 1, 2020)

nrbatista said:


> Thank you @proedros, @Vitaly2017, and @olddude for having shared your thoughts, very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Give a call to musicteck or email and tell andrew Vitaly referred you he shall shime in a super discount  https://www.musicteck.com/






proedros said:


> i have same as you, i think wooden one was an older batch
> 
> yeah , great cable maybe a tad too much bass but i eq it down an notch and all is well
> 
> i think i am good for now , next upgrade/buys when some rich uncle goes and dies and leaves me a fortune






By that time 1z successor will be released maybe. I think we got at least 3 more years to go until we see new ToTL daps on the market


----------



## nrbatista

Vitaly2017 said:


> Give a call to musicteck or email and tell andrew Vitaly referred you he shall shime in a super discount  https://www.musicteck.com/



 thank you


----------



## Kerouac (May 1, 2020)

proedros said:


> i just love my* 1960s 2-wire cable* , it pairs great with my Zeus XR , again kudos to @Kerouac or poisoning my brain


Poisoning your brain? Xaxaxa (that's Greek, right?) ...as far as I can remember you asked me some times about it and I gave you my opinion (that it's a perfect match with the Zeus to my ears). But anyway...you're welcome and I'm glad you like it as much as I do 



olddude said:


> Does your have the little metal slider or the bigger wooden one?  Mine has the little metal one, which slides really well both up and down.  Mostly down.  But I figured out if I put a twist on the wires going to the iems it doesn't slide.  I just get them straight- left is left and right is right- and then rotate one iem around one turn.  Now there is a single twist and the slider stays up.  This is the ONLY quibble I have with the 1960.  It is an insanely good cable.



I also had that issue (metal slider) the first weeks when I got it...but I found this simple solution (please take a close look at the pic)


Wrap a small piece of adhesive tape around the cable, just under the spot where you want the slider to stop sliding down.
Worked perfectly for me so far


----------



## olddude

Kerouac said:


> Poisoning your brain? Xaxaxa (that's Greek, right?) ...as far as I can remember you asked me some times about it and I gave you my opinion (that it's a perfect match with the Zeus to my ears). But anyway...you're welcome and I'm glad you like it as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$1000 cable, penny worth of tape.


----------



## esn89

Hi guys, 

Was wondering what the opinions are for those who compared the No. 5 vs the No. 10 anniversary edition?


----------



## audio123

esn89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was wondering what the opinions are for those who compared the No. 5 vs the No. 10 anniversary edition?


For the 4 wire variant, to sum it up briefly, No.5 has a thicker low end, slightly thinner midrange & less extended treble.


----------



## 8481

This thicc boi arrived today.


----------



## Deferenz

8481 said:


> This thicc boi arrived today.



Is that 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male?


----------



## 8481

Deferenz said:


> Is that 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male?



Yeah.


----------



## hshock76

Let the burn in begin!


----------



## audio123

PW No.10 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> PW No.10 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!



Good review. This sounds like it has a bit of warmth to it, although probably no where near that of the No.5. You said that it was single crystal OCC, but what is that exactly? I guess from the looks of the cable I thought it was silver or SPC, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Good review. This sounds like it has a bit of warmth to it, although probably no where near that of the No.5. You said that it was single crystal OCC, but what is that exactly? I guess from the looks of the cable I thought it was silver or SPC, but now I'm not sure.


Yea, it has a tinge of warmth. Smooth & organic. The exact material isn't disclosed afaik.


----------



## subguy812 (Jun 17, 2020)

My review of the PW Audio No.10 is up...

PW Audio No. 10


----------



## rpade

I got the no.10 in 8-wire config. She hella thicc compared to stock cable.


----------



## audio123

rpade said:


> I got the no.10 in 8-wire config. She hella thicc compared to stock cable.


How do you like the No.10 8 wires with the IEM (Not sure what IEM) that you are pairing with out of the DX220 Max?


----------



## rpade

audio123 said:


> How do you like the No.10 8 wires with the IEM (Not sure what IEM) that you are pairing with out of the DX220 Max?


It's Plunge Audio Unity Stage, which is flat end-to-end but can be dry up top and bloated at the bottom depending on the song. As for the combination, I'm still listening to them. I only bought the no.10 because it's the only 8-wire 24awg cable that I can find. I think it looks nice and it works. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gww1

Could anybody confirm what the 4.4mm connector looks like on the 4 wire Saladin?
I've seen pictures of both the hexagonal style to match the splitter and cylindrical style with carbon fibre inlay on PW cables so not sure.


----------



## kubig123

Gww1 said:


> Could anybody confirm what the 4.4mm connector looks like on the 4 wire Saladin?
> I've seen pictures of both the hexagonal style to match the splitter and cylindrical style with carbon fibre inlay on PW cables so not sure.


The standard 4.4mm plug is the one with the hexagonal style. Some stores like music-sanctuary allows you to upgrade the plug with the furutech 4.4mm which is the other one you mentioned.


----------



## Gww1

kubig123 said:


> The standard 4.4mm plug is the one with the hexagonal style. Some stores like music-sanctuary allows you to upgrade the plug with the furutech 4.4mm which is the other one you mentioned.


Thank you, that clears it up


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi guys , if any one is interested I got a link in my signature related to pw1960


----------



## teamdbatz

hi everyone. im eyeing the pw audio no.10. would this cable be able to add bass, control upper mids and lower treble shoutiness? any response is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## CrocodileDundee

teamdbatz said:


> hi everyone. im eyeing the pw audio no.10. would this cable be able to add bass, control upper mids and lower treble shoutiness? any response is greatly appreciated. thanks


The experienced guys will develop more. But I think you're looking for a pure copper cable.


----------



## KuroKitsu

teamdbatz said:


> hi everyone. im eyeing the pw audio no.10. would this cable be able to add bass, control upper mids and lower treble shoutiness? any response is greatly appreciated. thanks


Having not tried the No 10. the No 5. fits that description pretty well. Generally any pure copper cable (except the Aries II) would fit that description. If you have budget try the Century Series.


----------



## Vitaly2017

KuroKitsu said:


> Having not tried the No 10. the No 5. fits that description pretty well. Generally any pure copper cable (except the Aries II) would fit that description. If you have budget try the Century Series.




I found ares ii to fit that description.  For me ares was bassy and controlled with a little sparkly treble. Remember phantom really needed that treble boost )


----------



## olddude

Copper is the way to go.  The PW copper, or the PlusSound copper, or the Eletech Fortitude copper should do fine for about $200.00 or less.


----------



## rpade

teamdbatz said:


> hi everyone. im eyeing the pw audio no.10. would this cable be able to add bass, control upper mids and lower treble shoutiness? any response is greatly appreciated. thanks


I have the 8 wire version. Its okay to cut a bit of bass and treble (like 1%) makes vocals dry, too. This is with iBasso Max using bal to Plunge Audio Stage. This compliments my preferred layering and detail retention.


----------



## teamdbatz

thank you guys. i have the pw audio no.5 in mmcx. i find this okay with bass but the mids seems to be thinner and brighter. maybe will look into some other copper cables.


----------



## Vitaly2017

teamdbatz said:


> thank you guys. i have the pw audio no.5 in mmcx. i find this okay with bass but the mids seems to be thinner and brighter. maybe will look into some other copper cables.




Pw1960  does that special job . Tame treble and add bass with warm and thick sound presentation. 

Actually pw1960 4wires is even better but dam expensive cable! I dont know if your budget can take that ?


----------



## teamdbatz

Vitaly2017 said:


> Pw1960  does that special job . Tame treble and add bass with warm and thick sound presentation.
> 
> Actually pw1960 4wires is even better but dam expensive cable! I dont know if your budget can take that ?


thanks for the recommendation boss. but its way out of my budget.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Vitaly2017 said:


> I found ares ii to fit that description.  For me ares was bassy and controlled with a little sparkly treble. Remember phantom really needed that treble boost )


Yeah I can see the Aries II being a good match with the Phantom, upper mids and the treble was too relaxed for my liking. But thats the reason why, it's towards the bright side in treble and probably not what they're asking for. 



teamdbatz said:


> thank you guys. i have the pw audio no.5 in mmcx. i find this okay with bass but the mids seems to be thinner and brighter. maybe will look into some other copper cables.


If you don't mind, what iem are you trying to pair it with? My experience with the No 5. has been smooth and leans towards the warm side of things. The pair up could be whats causing the difference.

In a A/B with the 1960s, for the price I could live with the No. 5. happily


----------



## olddude

I had no luck with the Ares ll and the Phantom.  

At a reasonable price point, the Exo copper and the Fortitude would be good bets.


----------



## teamdbatz

KuroKitsu said:


> Yeah I can see the Aries II being a good match with the Phantom, upper mids and the treble was too relaxed for my liking. But thats the reason why, it's towards the bright side in treble and probably not what they're asking for.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, what iem are you trying to pair it with? My experience with the No 5. has been smooth and leans towards the warm side of things. The pair up could be whats causing the difference.
> ...


i'm fairly new to iem boss. im planning to pair it with tanchjim hana my 2nd iem as of the moment and awaiting for its arrival. it requires 2 pin connector. for the no.5 i have been using it with different earbuds. my source is wm1a and ar m200. no. 5 configuration is 4 wire, mmcx and 4.4 furutech.


----------



## audio123

teamdbatz said:


> i'm fairly new to iem boss. im planning to pair it with tanchjim hana my 2nd iem as of the moment and awaiting for its arrival. it requires 2 pin connector. for the no.5 i have been using it with different earbuds. my source is wm1a and ar m200. no. 5 configuration is 4 wire, mmcx and 4.4 furutech.


Tanchjim IEMs require 2 pins with reverse polarity FYI. Cheers.


----------



## KuroKitsu

teamdbatz said:


> i'm fairly new to iem boss. im planning to pair it with tanchjim hana my 2nd iem as of the moment and awaiting for its arrival. it requires 2 pin connector. for the no.5 i have been using it with different earbuds. my source is wm1a and ar m200. no. 5 configuration is 4 wire, mmcx and 4.4 furutech.


Hmm that's pretty new, no experience with it so I can't say. Sorry bout that. 



audio123 said:


> Tanchjim IEMs require 2 pins with reverse polarity FYI. Cheers.


Reverse polarity seems more like a gimmick to sell cables than any actual need. 

I've had an extensive chat with my cable maker about this as well when I owned the VX and getting a cable for it. 

I A/B and the polarity to my ears don't make a difference standard or flipped. The only issue seems to be if the left and connectors have their polarity flipped relative to each other. Makes sense that it shouldn't matter since I'd probably have blown out my VX if it there was an issue.


----------



## teamdbatz

audio123 said:


> Tanchjim IEMs require 2 pins with reverse polarity FYI. Cheers.


thank you for the heads up sir. would i be safe if i don't request an earguide?


----------



## teamdbatz

KuroKitsu said:


> Hmm that's pretty new, no experience with it so I can't say. Sorry bout that.


thanks boss


----------



## audio123

teamdbatz said:


> thank you for the heads up sir. would i be safe if i don't request an earguide?


With memory wire, it is easier actually.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 17, 2020)

The PW Athena is a great copper cable. Treble is smoother on the Encore, vocals are presented with better intimacy, bass is tighter. Honestly, can't go wrong with PW copper cables since they have the best copper cable in the 1960.






Product information:
https://music-sanctuary.com/products/pwaudio-vanquish-athena


----------



## KuroKitsu

audio123 said:


> The PW Athena is a great copper cable. Treble is smoother on the Encore, vocals are presented with better intimacy, bass is tighter. Honestly, can't go wrong with PW copper cables since they have the best copper cable in the 1960.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on it compared to the No 5.?

The existence of the century series for me at least shuts down anything in the price point between the No. 5 and them.


----------



## audio123

KuroKitsu said:


> Any thoughts on it compared to the No 5.?
> 
> The existence of the century series for me at least shuts down anything in the price point between the No. 5 and them.


Less warm than No.5 for sure. It is more balanced with extra treble sparkle.


----------



## olddude

The 1960 2-wire is, for me, the end of the search for a copper cable.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> Less warm than No.5 for sure. It is more balanced with extra treble sparkle.


The No.5 is the cable I’m using the most right now. It goes really well with my Trio and also with the Legend X. I’m saving up for either a 1960s or 1950s, but not sure which one yet. Ideally I will want to use the cable with both IEMs.


----------



## olddude

I'd think perhaps one of the newish hybrids might tighten the bottom, sweeten the mids and give more treble to the LX.  I use my 1960 to bring down the treble a bit and boost the bass a bit on my Zeus, which is at the opposite end of the iem spectrum from the LX.  Putting a hybrid on it makes it sound like fingernails scratching a blackboard (remember those?).  Doesn't the LX come with an Ares ll?  It's somewhat bass light and treble heavy (lovely mids).  A 1960 is going to make the treble notes thicker and increase the bottom end.


----------



## Deferenz

olddude said:


> I'd think perhaps one of the newish hybrids might tighten the bottom, sweeten the mids and give more treble to the LX.  I use my 1960 to bring down the treble a bit and boost the bass a bit on my Zeus, which is at the opposite end of the iem spectrum from the LX.  Putting a hybrid on it makes it sound like fingernails scratching a blackboard (remember those?).  Doesn't the LX come with an Ares ll?  It's somewhat bass light and treble heavy (lovely mids).  A 1960 is going to make the treble notes thicker and increase the bottom end.


Blackboards and chalk, those were the days...

I bought my LX here on the classifieds but without a cable. I’ve been using the PW No.5 and Thor Silver II+ with them. I’ve read here that the 1950’s goes well with the LX and the 1960s goes well with Trio. I can’t afford them both though so I need to make a decision. Unfortunately there is no Canjam here now until this time next year. Before we were all locked down, I was hoping to try out a few high end cables this month at the London event.


----------



## olddude

Check out Eletech as well.  Great build quality and cutting edge materials.


----------



## ctop

More love for the 1960s
My favorite cable when you just want to sit back and enjoy the music. Excellent tone!


----------



## Redey

Trying to find cable for my Oriolus mk2 (I ruined my stock one and it was not the No.5), struggling between the No.5 8-wired, Athena 8-w, Saladin 4-w and Xerxes 4-w, also been considering Ares II 8-w (so my price range is about $350). The only thing I care about honestly is the vocals - I want them forward, clean and clear, but a little on the warm/smooth side if it makes sence. Source is LG G6 via iFi iDSD micro BL (or just G6).

Thank you very much!


----------



## audio123

Redey said:


> Trying to find cable for my Oriolus mk2 (I ruined my stock one and it was not the No.5), struggling between the No.5 8-wired, Athena 8-w, Saladin 4-w and Xerxes 4-w, also been considering Ares II 8-w (so my price range is about $350). The only thing I care about honestly is the vocals - I want them forward, clean and clear, but a little on the warm/smooth side if it makes sence. Source is LG G6 via iFi iDSD micro BL (or just G6).
> 
> Thank you very much!


Xerxes 4-w. Cheers.


----------



## olddude

Redey said:


> Trying to find cable for my Oriolus mk2 (I ruined my stock one and it was not the No.5), struggling between the No.5 8-wired, Athena 8-w, Saladin 4-w and Xerxes 4-w, also been considering Ares II 8-w (so my price range is about $350). The only thing I care about honestly is the vocals - I want them forward, clean and clear, but a little on the warm/smooth side if it makes sence. Source is LG G6 via iFi iDSD micro BL (or just G6).
> 
> Thank you very much!


Ares ll 8-wire ($300) has very clean and clear mids.  Very transparent and really 3D in terms of placement of vocals and instruments.  It's not a "warm" cable, but vocals sound incredible with it.  You might also consider an Eletech Fortitude 4-wire $200).  Same mids but a bit warmer cable.


----------



## alvinmate

Hi guys looking at aftermarket balanced cable for CA solaris. 
Any recommendations or anyone using cable from PW Audio with Solaris.

thanks


----------



## audio123

alvinmate said:


> Hi guys looking at aftermarket balanced cable for CA solaris.
> Any recommendations or anyone using cable from PW Audio with Solaris.
> 
> thanks


With budget: PW Loki. No budget: 1960.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> With budget: PW Loki. No budget: 1960.


In your experience how good is the 1960s? My only knowledge of PW is the No.5 and I rate that quite highly. I am currently looking to get a TOTL cable but can’t decide between a few. Unfortunately I cannot demo them first.


----------



## proedros

Deferenz said:


> *In your experience how good is the 1960s? My only knowledge of PW is the No.5 and I rate that quite highly. I am currently looking to get a TOTL cable* but can’t decide between a few. Unfortunately I cannot demo them first.



don't know what iem you have and what sonic areas you want to improve , but 1960s 2w is stellar with my Zeus XR 

i also had pw5 , and next to 1960s it's dead/smoked/destroyed

probably great if you want to improv lows while keeping mids/highs as is - and terrific transparency/imaging

this is not your typical copper cable.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> In your experience how good is the 1960s? My only knowledge of PW is the No.5 and I rate that quite highly. I am currently looking to get a TOTL cable but can’t decide between a few. Unfortunately I cannot demo them first.


It is easily the best copper cable in existence. That's why it has a legendary status.


----------



## ctop

Deferenz said:


> In your experience how good is the 1960s? My only knowledge of PW is the No.5 and I rate that quite highly. I am currently looking to get a TOTL cable but can’t decide between a few. Unfortunately I cannot demo them first.


I have both the 1960s 2W and 4W and my favorite to use for the Trio is the 2W. There is just purity of tone in an exccellent copper cable.  Im still searching for a 1950s but for now...it's 60s for me.


----------



## proedros

1950s must be amazing , not sure though if it's the one to get for Zeus XR so i don't have any urge to get it

5 months with 1960s in, and i am constantly awed at how good this cable is and how much better it makes my Zeus XR


----------



## audio123

proedros said:


> 1950s must be amazing , not sure though if it's the one to get for Zeus XR so i don't have any urge to get it
> 
> 5 months with 1960s in, and i am constantly awed at how good this cable is and how much better it makes my Zeus XR


Yea, ever since its release in 2017, the 1960 has been a constant in the realm of flagship cables. It is simply a no-brainer TOTL cable.


----------



## ctop

audio123 said:


> Yea, ever since its release in 2017, the 1960 has been a constant in the realm of flagship cables. It is simply a no-brainer TOTL cable.


No wonder the new EE Odin is bundled with the 2W


----------



## audio123

ctop said:


> No wonder the new EE Odin is bundled with the 2W


It is not exactly a 2W 1960. I believe there are some modifications. On a sidenote, having heard the Odin with its stock PW Stormbreaker cable and a regular stock cable, all I can say is that the Odin relies on PW Stormbreaker very heavily.


----------



## proedros

audio123 said:


> It is not exactly a 2W 1960. I believe there are some modifications. On a sidenote, having heard the Odin with its stock PW Stormbreaker cable and a regular stock cable, all I can say is that the Odin relies on PW Stormbreaker very heavily.



curious if Odin + regular 1960s 2wire would sound the same


----------



## ctop

All I need is a black and copper iem to complete the bling 
60s 4W K-Mod


----------



## audio123

proedros said:


> curious if Odin + regular 1960s 2wire would sound the same


I will try that pairing soon.


----------



## magicguy

ctop said:


> All I need is a black and copper iem to complete the bling
> 60s 4W K-Mod


The black Erlkonig ?


----------



## ctop

Perfect! But the price is


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> Yea, ever since its release in 2017, the 1960 has been a constant in the realm of flagship cables. It is simply a no-brainer TOTL cable.


Does the 1950’s give a better sound than the 1960’s or is it just different? Is one them warmer than the other or more neutral/ reference?


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Does the 1950’s give a better sound than the 1960’s or is it just different? Is one them warmer than the other or more neutral/ reference?


Just different, 1950 offers a more neutral sound than 1960 4w.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> Just different, 1950 offers a more neutral sound than 1960 4w.


Thanks. I think I edging towards the 1960 4w out of the two. The other two cables that spark my interest are the Code 51 and the Horus Octa.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Thanks. I think I edging towards the 1960 4w out of the two. The other two cables that spark my interest are the Code 51 and the Horus Octa.


What IEMs are you going to pair with? I guess that's a very important question.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> What IEMs are you going to pair with? I guess that's a very important question.


Trio and LX


----------



## proedros

Deferenz said:


> Trio and LX



1950s may be more suitable , at least this is the vibe i get be people here

ask around , 1960s 4w is supposed to make the treble too trebly etc


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Trio and LX


 @proedros   is spot-on. Either 1950 or 1960 2w would be more suitable.


----------



## ctop

Yep! 2w is more suitable for Trio compared to 4w


----------



## audio123

ctop said:


> Yep! 2w is more suitable for Trio compared to 4w


Yea definitely.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> @proedros   is spot-on. Either 1950 or 1960 2w would be more suitable.


Thanks @proedros @audio123 @ctop for your help 👍


----------



## kubig123 (Sep 23, 2021)

For the LX I strongly recommend the 1950, the 1960 makes the bass and mods very meaty, while the 1950 brings more air, details and increase the treble resolution.


----------



## proedros

kubig123 said:


> For the LX I strongly recommend the 1950, the 1960 makes the bass and mods very meaty, while the 1950 brings more air details and increase the treble resolution.




even though i have 1960s 2w, i recommended 1950s because 1960s 2w really beefed up the lows in my zeus XR which is the area that LX needs zero boosting

1950s would probably be my choice here


----------



## aaf evo

1950s and Legend X is one of the best cable pair ups I’ve heard amongst any IEM and cable pair up. Seriously, it’s very good. Helps tame the bass and just takes the rest of the signature to higher levels of technicalities.


----------



## audio123

Trio: 1960 2W or 1950
LX: 1950


----------



## magicguy

aaf evo said:


> 1950s and Legend X is one of the best cable pair ups I’ve heard amongst any IEM and cable pair up. Seriously, it’s very good. Helps tame the bass and just takes the rest of the signature to higher levels of technicalities.


From memory, the Horus 4 did the same with the bass. But maybe the 1950 is more technical.
Anyway, the Horus 4 was a good pairing for me.


----------



## aaf evo

magicguy said:


> From memory, the Horus 4 did the same with the bass. But maybe the 1950 is more technical.
> Anyway, the Horus 4 was a good pairing for me.



wish I had something to add but I’ve never heard the horus. From what I’ve read it would be a good pair up too.


----------



## Kerouac (Aug 8, 2020)

What the PW 1960 2w does for my Zeus XR is comparable to what the Horus 4w does for my EE Phantom (and LX when I had it on a loan) => it brings out the best in that specific IEM... and then some more. Sometimes 1+1 = 2½ (as a result of perfect synergy) 

When I tried the Horus on my Zeus and 1960's on my Phantom, 1+1 was 'just' 2 to my ears.


----------



## magicguy

Kerouac said:


> What the PW 1960 2w does for my Zeus XR is comparable to what the Horus 4w does for my EE Phantom (and LX when I had it on a loan) => it brings out the best in that specific IEM... and then some more. Sometimes 1+1 = 2½
> 
> When I tried the Horus on my Zeus and 1960's on my Phantom, 1+1 was 'just' 2 to my ears.


I just bought a 1960 2w, I’ll try to compare them on my Fourte Noir.
I owned a 1960 4w and of course, I sold it last year... I thought I will not need it anymore => I was wrong I guess ah ah ah


----------



## olddude

The 1960 2-wire increases and tightens bass a bit, moves mids forward a touch, and lightly smooths out treble but also makes treble notes wider.  With the Zeus, it gives the added bass needed, pretty much leaves the mids alone, and tames the treble a small amount (a perfect small amount, to my ears).  I think it would be counter-productive with the LX and/or Phantom, which likely would benefit from something that would brighten the upper end and not increase bass.  From what I've read, the 4-wire version actually increases treble slightly.  

For the money, with the right iem and DAP, this cable is magic.


----------



## audio123

The 1960 is simply a must have flagship cable.


----------



## olddude

When I got mine I wrote Peter a fan letter.


----------



## audio123

olddude said:


> When I got mine I wrote Peter a fan letter.


The 1960 is a mainstay throughout the years since its release in 2017 and I am quite impressed by the fact that is able to hold its ground against newer releases of other flagship cables.


----------



## Deferenz

audio123 said:


> The 1960 is a mainstay throughout the years since its release in 2017 and I am quite impressed by the fact that is able to hold its ground against newer releases of other flagship cables.


It sounds like I need to get both the 1960 2w and the 1950. This hobby really zaps your wallet 🥵


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> It sounds like I need to get both the 1960 2w and the 1950. This hobby really zaps your wallet 🥵


In this hobby, you can never have enough.  
1960 2w for Trio & 1950 for LX and you are set!


----------



## magicguy

Are you sure ?  
The Erlkonig sounds so damned good... lol


----------



## proedros

There is also Odin, which comes bundles with the 1960s 2w cable......


----------



## audio123

magicguy said:


> Are you sure ?
> The Erlkonig sounds so damned good... lol


 @aaf evo favourite IEM.


proedros said:


> There is also Odin, which comes bundles with the 1960s 2w cable......


I see someone is tempted


----------



## ctop

Deferenz said:


> It sounds like I need to get both the 1960 2w and the 1950. This hobby really zaps your wallet 🥵


I know some would disagree but, I think cables are the best investment because iems and daps come and go but good cables remain to be used and matched with the new gears.


----------



## audio123

ctop said:


> I know some would disagree but, I think cables are the best investment because iems and daps come and go but good cables remain to be used and matched with the new gears.


I absolutely agree with you. Good cables can be permanent in a collection and be used with new gears.


----------



## magicguy

ctop said:


> I know some would disagree but, I think cables are the best investment because iems and daps come and go but good cables remain to be used and matched with the new gears.


I absolutely agree with you too.


----------



## Deferenz

Thanks everyone. I think that because TOTL cables are expensive I get a bit hesitant when it comes to making a decision. Especially say 1950’s at $2k+.  I just need to decide whether to get 1960 2w or 1950.


----------



## audio123

Deferenz said:


> Thanks everyone. I think that because TOTL cables are expensive I get a bit hesitant when it comes to making a decision. Especially say 1950’s at $2k+.  I just need to decide whether to get 1960 2w or 1950.


I think its quite easy. Given your IEMs, 1950 is more suitable.


----------



## magicguy (Aug 9, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> Thanks everyone. I think that because TOTL cables are expensive I get a bit hesitant when it comes to making a decision. Especially say 1950’s at $2k+.  I just need to decide whether to get 1960 2w or 1950.


I saw one (1950s) on EBay few months ago... It was 1500$ from memory...


----------



## olddude

Deferenz said:


> Thanks everyone. I think that because TOTL cables are expensive I get a bit hesitant when it comes to making a decision. Especially say 1950’s at $2k+.  I just need to decide whether to get 1960 2w or 1950.


For a warm iem, the 1950.  For a more neutral iem, the 1960.


----------



## xenithon

Hi all. I’ve been lurking and reading here as well as review sites. I’m after a cable for my 64 Audio U12t. Don’t have a massive budget though so the 1950/1960 are not an option.

From what I’ve read, and my sonic preferences, I think the No. 10 8-wire seems to be the best option. Has anyone had experience with that cable and the U12t?

And hey, if anyone is looking to sell one, feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## h2oh

got a 4-wired 1960s recently, nice pair with my 64 audio a18, with a warmer sound and close souond image


----------



## brckfldr

hi guys, long time lurker as well here
has anybody tried their mmcx - ipx connector before? getting my new UE soon so gotta get a new IPX cable I guess - or am I better off with a new cable?
thanks!


----------



## Deferenz

xenithon said:


> Hi all. I’ve been lurking and reading here as well as review sites. I’m after a cable for my 64 Audio U12t. Don’t have a massive budget though so the 1950/1960 are not an option.
> 
> From what I’ve read, and my sonic preferences, I think the No. 10 8-wire seems to be the best option. Has anyone had experience with that cable and the U12t?
> 
> And hey, if anyone is looking to sell one, feel free to shoot me a PM


I know that @audio123 has spent a bit of time with the No.10 so he may be able to help here.


----------



## RPKwan (Sep 3, 2020)

I just tried the PW 1960 4-wired 4.4 with EE LX, EE Arthur and HYLA CE-5 on Luxury and Precision P6, Hifiman R2R and Cayin N8.

LX + P6 + R2R and N8 all incredible but my fav was on the P6.
Arthur + P6 and N8 too bright (Arthur is known for clarity, liveliness and being spacious) and better on the R2R.
HYLA CE-5 + P6 was great. Too bright on the N8 probably due to the ceramic driver.

HYLA CE+5 was absolutely my fav on the R2R. Analog sounding, incredible details from the ceramic driver and very tight bass control (many reviews rave about this) it's got the same impact and "canon-like" bass as LX but much tighter. For reference, my test tracks range from Norah Jones - Falling, Radiohead - Nude, Steely Dan - Aja, Gregory Porter - Water Under Bridges and Run the Jewels - Walking in the snow. Also, anything by Moses Sumney is amazing.

Totally shocked since I expected it to control and give better clarity to the LX but now I'm amazed how much the CE-5 can scale.

And before anyone asks or comments, I can't find a 1950s to try on the LX (I know many here suggest 1950 for the LX). The 4-wired 1960s seem to give me what I want.


----------



## kali77

Just picked up a Loki+ for my Nio. First PW cable. Looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## nrbatista

Love the combo!


----------



## RPKwan

Does anyone have information on the PW Mercer 1950s? How close/far is it from the original 1950?


----------



## proedros

6 months with 1960s 2-wire on my Zeus XR , went by like a breeze

beautiful cable.


----------



## Deferenz

I have been notified by DHL that a package from the US will be delivered to me next week.

Hmm, I wonder what that could be...🤔


----------



## gLer

One of the best-looking combinations I've seen to date in modern porta-fi. With sound to match! 64 Audio Nio + PWAudio PW10 8-wire (which I have on loan to test). 

This is my first experience of a PWA cable and my first post to this thread. Blown away at the quality of construction, feel, and sound. If I may ask a couple of questions for those in the know:

1. Does the 4-wire PW10 come with the same hardware (splitter, plugs etc.)? These are simply phenomenal. 

2. Can anyone shed some light on the sound differences (if any) between the 4-wire and 8-wire version?


----------



## Deezel177

gLer said:


> One of the best-looking combinations I've seen to date in modern porta-fi. With sound to match! 64 Audio Nio + PWAudio PW10 8-wire (which I have on loan to test).
> 
> This is my first experience of a PWA cable and my first post to this thread. Blown away at the quality of construction, feel, and sound. If I may ask a couple of questions for those in the know:
> 
> ...



My 4-wire version came with a round, wooden splitter and a more cylindrical 4.4mm plug. You can see it on my review from earlier this year: https://theheadphonelist.com/pw-audio-no-10-value-in-vigor/

I haven’t tried the 8-wire version yet, but the rule-of-thumb going from a 4-wire to an 8-wire version would be changes in headroom and space. Typically, 8-wir cables have this freer, more effortless sound to them that isn’t as forwardly or direct as the 4-wire variant. Depending on the cable, there could very well be other changes as well, but that’s where an audition would be necessary.


----------



## gLer

Deezel177 said:


> My 4-wire version came with a round, wooden splitter and a more cylindrical 4.4mm plug. You can see it on my review from earlier this year: https://theheadphonelist.com/pw-audio-no-10-value-in-vigor/
> 
> I haven’t tried the 8-wire version yet, but the rule-of-thumb going from a 4-wire to an 8-wire version would be changes in headroom and space. Typically, 8-wir cables have this freer, more effortless sound to them that isn’t as forwardly or direct as the 4-wire variant. Depending on the cable, there could very well be other changes as well, but that’s where an audition would be necessary.


Thanks you so much. Compared to the other 4-wire cables I have here (including the 64 Audio Silver Premium) that greater sense of space and 'effortlessness' is exactly what I'm hearing with the PW10 8-wire. It's the most beautiful cable I've seen and used in a long time (but then I'm a stickler for thicker cables). My other cables feel like they'll snap if I look at them the wring way, by comparison. Also, it's the first IEM cable I've seen that's actually thicker than my headphone cable, and yet somehow manages to be perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Deferenz

Well I took the plunge and finally got the cable I wanted.


----------



## Deferenz

So I have started the burn-in process on the 1950’s. My set up for this is rather crude and goes like this:

iPhone 6 max > iTunes AAC music > cheap £11 adapter 4.4mm to 3.5mm > 1950’s  > JH Billie Jean

I checked on it within the first hour and, taking into account the set up, the sound seemed quite veiled. However it was very apparent that this was a top cable. Even with the veil there was a sense of air and presence, a kind of depth to it. I checked on it a few times over the next few hours but there was no detectable change. 

9 hours later I checked on it again. Ok, now we’re cooking. The first noticeable change. I listened to a bit of two songs. The first was ‘Father and Son’ by Cat Stevens ft. Ronan Keating. This felt crisp an airy and there seemed like a sense of layering to separate out the vocals from the guitar. Next was ‘Oops Upside Your Head’ by The Gap Band. Again there was this sense of air, layering and separation of vocals and instruments. And the Bass! Oh my god, where did the bass come from? Billie Jean doesn’t even have that much bass.  Another thing I noticed was what seemed to be added volume. I’m not really sure how else to describe it. It is as though the 1950’s is bringing its own uplift in volume to the combo. Now it could just be that this cable is so crisp and clear that the space and clarity is giving the impression of added volume. I’m  not sure. Probably the latter I would guess.

So the plan is to burn it in for about 200hrs. 

A slight fly in the ointment is that this cable, and also the Lotoo Paw S1, are my birthday present from my wife. However my birthday is a month away. We bought them now to take advantage of the Musicteck sale. I am supposed to pass the cable to her for ‘safe keeping’ after it’s burned in. She has already hidden the Lotoo Paw S1. 

It’s ok, I can do this. I mean if David Blaine could go 30 days without food locked in a small box then I can hold out for the 1950’s and the S1 for a month or so. I can, I swear...definitely...  🤫


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deferenz said:


> So I have started the burn-in process on the 1950’s. My set up for this is rather crude and goes like this:
> 
> iPhone 6 max > iTunes AAC music > cheap £11 adapter 4.4mm to 3.5mm > 1950’s  > JH Billie Jean
> 
> ...



Patience is rewarded.  Happy early birthday


----------



## olddude

I bought a used 1960 that had at least two previous owners.  When I attached it to my ZeusXR and AK SP1000SS, it sounded a bit bright (and I was replacing an Ares ll 8-wire, which is not a warm cable at all!).  So I gave it about 15-20 hours and tried again.  Perfection.  I would guess that after about 50 hours yours should be close to where it will end up.


----------



## gLer

Any PW10 8-wire owners here that can suggest plus minus how long the cable should be burned in for?


----------



## olddude

Personally, I think after 30-50 hours, it's close.  But I always burn mine in on the device I will use it with. Then, as you use it to listen with, it fine-tunes.  I don't see the point of 200+ hours on a cable.


----------



## RPKwan (Sep 20, 2020)

Be still my heart. I just tried the PW Orpheus + Erlkonig run off N8, P6 and R2R. This is truly endgame if you can find the Orpheus - can't even compare it to the 1950s or 1960s. It's unbelievably dark, detailed, emotional and takes micro details to another level. Michael Kiwanuka's Cold Little Heart with the epic opening almost put me to tears.

More context. I took the late afternoon and evening to test some cables. I spent a few hours with the Wagnus Omnisheep and was blown away. Again with the Erlkonig + N8, P6 and R2R. Powerful, neutral and very holographic - like the songs were going to jump out at me.


----------



## Deferenz

RPKwan said:


> Be still my heart. I just tried the PW Orpheus + Erlkonig run off N8, P6 and R2R. This is truly endgame if you can find the Orpheus - can't even compare it to the 1950s or 1960s. It's unbelievably black, detailed, emotional and tales micro details to another level. Michael Kiwanuka's epic Cold Little Heart with the strings opening almost put me to tears.


I cannot find anything out about this cable. What details are there i.e. specs and price?


----------



## RPKwan (Sep 14, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> I cannot find anything out about this cable. What details are there i.e. specs and price?


It's apparently very limited and there isn't much information available in English I believe. Price is out of this world...


----------



## Deferenz

RPKwan said:


> It's apparently very limited and there isn't much information available in English I believe. Price is out of this world...


What is the price? 🥵


----------



## RPKwan (Sep 20, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> What is the price? 🥵


.....


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> What is the price? 🥵


If you have to ask you can't afford it. Actually statistically only about 15 people can afford it, and 2 would choose to


----------



## Flappy

I just got the PW Audio No 10 8-wire cable yesterday.  It might make some sonic differences, but what I can absolutely say is this thing is a joy to look at.  The physical qualities of it (sturdiness,materials used,shimmer of the silver) are really great.  I like thicker/meatier cables like this and it fits the bill perfectly.  And for being a big thick cable it's pretty pliable and doesn't hang on relentlessly to it's shape like some thinner cables that I have had to deal with in the past.  Really well done overall.


----------



## gLer

Flappy said:


> I just got the PW Audio No 10 8-wire cable yesterday.  It might make some sonic differences, but what I can absolutely say is this thing is a joy to look at.  The physical qualities of it (sturdiness,materials used,shimmer of the silver) are really great.  I like thicker/meatier cables like this and it fits the bill perfectly.  And for being a big thick cable it's pretty pliable and doesn't hang on relentlessly to it's shape like some thinner cables that I have had to deal with in the past.  Really well done overall.


Can't wait to get mine, should be arriving tomorrow or Monday. I think this must be one of those under-the-radar bargains because I don't hear much chatter about it. Especially the 8-wire. How many other 8-wire cables with this build quality and hardware and soft ergonomics and outstanding performance can you name that are anywhere close to the price of a No.10?


----------



## rpade

Flappy said:


> I just got the PW Audio No 10 8-wire cable yesterday.  It might make some sonic differences, but what I can absolutely say is this thing is a joy to look at.  The physical qualities of it (sturdiness,materials used,shimmer of the silver) are really great.  I like thicker/meatier cables like this and it fits the bill perfectly.  And for being a big thick cable it's pretty pliable and doesn't hang on relentlessly to it's shape like some thinner cables that I have had to deal with in the past.  Really well done overall.


I've owned the no.10 8-wire for a while now and I've got to say that it's a well behaved cable once the ear hooks settle in. I started to forget the weight after a while. As for the sound, it adds a little accent here and there for bass and treble. Sounds sweet with vocals, mainly.


----------



## Deferenz (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone know what bore size the Trio are?  I’m looking at getting some Symbio F eartips.

Edit: whoops! Wrong thread.


----------



## Frankie D

RPKwan said:


> 2 1950s 4-wired...


Are you serious?


----------



## RPKwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Frankie D said:


> Are you serious?


Very serious. I spent quite a bit of time with it and Peter actually came into the shop while I was there testing (I didn't recognise him because he had a mask on 😂). We had a great chat about why the Orpheus was so rare and expensive. Even before he came in I had spent about 30 mins trying different IEMS, DAPS and songs and concluded it was really one of the most natural, resolving and uplifting cables I've ever used. This was before I knew anything about it. Works for all genres. The weird thing about the cable is that it is like an equaliser that somehow reads my mind and naturally enhances whatever makes the song special. Ie. If the song is known for vocals it will bring it out. If it's known for strings, same. And if it's drums (Steely Dan Aja Steve Gadd's drum solo) spotlight brought forward. I tried and each time no matter the track same effect.


----------



## gLer

Hey guys, does anyone own the PW No. 5 8-wire? Can you perhaps share impressions with any of the 64 Audio IEMs (Trio specifically), and if possible compare it to the No. 10 8-wire?


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Hey guys, does anyone own the PW No. 5 8-wire? Can you perhaps share impressions with any of the 64 Audio IEMs (Trio specifically), and if possible compare it to the No. 10 8-wire?


I have the 4 wire No.5 that I’ve paired with the Trio. I’m not sure how that would differ though to 8 wire.


----------



## ctop

gLer said:


> Hey guys, does anyone own the PW No. 5 8-wire? Can you perhaps share impressions with any of the 64 Audio IEMs (Trio specifically), and if possible compare it to the No. 10 8-wire?



Not the 8-wire but the 4-wire specifically on the Trio...quoted from the review of twister6

*No10 vs PWA No5 (cu)* – this is probably going to be the most anticipated comparison. I spent a lot of time going back’n’forth between these two cables, and with either one the perception of soundstage is nearly the same, as well as imaging where vocals placed slightly out of your head when listening with Trio. With No5 sub-bass had more weight and was slightly elevated, while No10 also has sub-bass slightly elevated, but not on the same level as No5. I hear treble to be nearly the same, but mids is where I hear the biggest difference. With No5 mids/vocals are brighter and a little thinner, while with No10 they are smoother, more organic, and have a fuller body.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I have the 4 wire No.5 that I’ve paired with the Trio. I’m not sure how that would differ though to 8 wire.


What's your take on the 4-wire with the Trio? Have you tried it with the Nio as well by any chance?


----------



## gLer

ctop said:


> Not the 8-wire but the 4-wire specifically on the Trio...quoted from the review of twister6
> 
> *No10 vs PWA No5 (cu)* – this is probably going to be the most anticipated comparison. I spent a lot of time going back’n’forth between these two cables, and with either one the perception of soundstage is nearly the same, as well as imaging where vocals placed slightly out of your head when listening with Trio. With No5 sub-bass had more weight and was slightly elevated, while No10 also has sub-bass slightly elevated, but not on the same level as No5. I hear treble to be nearly the same, but mids is where I hear the biggest difference. With No5 mids/vocals are brighter and a little thinner, while with No10 they are smoother, more organic, and have a fuller body.


Thanks, I've read most of the reviews. Appreciate the links though.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> What's your take on the 4-wire with the Trio? Have you tried it with the Nio as well by any chance?


I’m just trying Trio and No.5 right now to refresh my memory. 

Ok...the first thing I notice is that it brings a bit of warmth to the presentation. It softens the high end that the Trio can have and seems to roll off the treble so that there is never any brightness or piercing highs. 

It feels like it narrows the soundstage and brings the instruments a bit closer together, although separation is still good. I feel mids are a little bit recessed, not a deal breaker by any means though as it is relevant to other cables at this price point. If I compare it to my Thor Silver II+ say (possibly not the fairest comparison), the Thor brings those mids more forward. If compared to the Hyperion 8 Wire SPC which I used to own then the No.5 is much better IMO. Vocals sound nice but again it is with this overall warm presentation. I think this cable moves the singer back a couple of rows. Nothing major, but noticeable when comparing to cables at a higher lever.

Bass is good in quantity. It will add a nice thump where it’s needed, and all areas of the low end work well. I noticed on a track I’m listening to right now as I type, ‘Best of You’ by Foo Fighters, the No.5 and Trio do not try to add bass where it should not really be present. When it should be there though it does deliver. I said bass quantity was good. However, quality is perhaps not quite as good, but I mean that in terms of cables at a similar level. i.e. don’t expect 1960’s quality at No.5 price. That’s obvious I guess.

I think the No.5 is a top cable at the £100 to £200 price range. I mention that because I think we have to compare it like for like. I have two other cables, being Thor Silver II+ and 1950’s. The Thor is a step up in most regards and is essentially 5 times the price. So not a fair comparison. I would say though that the No.5 would make a good daily cable for when you are out and about or doing something at home. I like to use it when I am at home working as I find I can enjoy the music but without being pulled away from my work by crazy sound and detail. 

Now I haven’t heard the 8 wire, but I would think that it would give the same general presentation but take it up a level. I could obviously be wrong on this, but if so I would ask why call it the No.5 still, if it actually becomes a different sound and feel? Like I said I might be wrong on that so just my personal thoughts on it. One thing I would say though is that PW Audio make very good cables and I’m happy with my purchases from them. If 8 wires does take the cable to the next level then it is probably something I would enjoy.

I do not have the Nio and so I can’t comment on that I’m afraid.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I’m just trying Trio and No.5 right now to refresh my memory.
> 
> Ok...the first thing I notice is that it brings a bit of warmth to the presentation. It softens the high end that the Trio can have and seems to roll off the treble so that there is never any brightness or piercing highs.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, that's great feedback and exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Flappy

gLer said:


> Hey guys, does anyone own the PW No. 5 8-wire? Can you perhaps share impressions with any of the 64 Audio IEMs (Trio specifically), and if possible compare it to the No. 10 8-wire?


I'll have the No 5 8-wire on Tuesday.


----------



## gLer

Flappy said:


> I'll have the No 5 8-wire on Tuesday.


Hehe, mine's on route from HK as we speak. Do you have the No. 10 as well? I was so impressed with the No. 10 I just had to have the 'set'. Look forward to hearing the differences and nuances between the two.


----------



## Flappy

gLer said:


> Hehe, mine's on route from HK as we speak. Do you have the No. 10 as well? I was so impressed with the No. 10 I just had to have the 'set'. Look forward to hearing the differences and nuances between the two.


I have had the No 10 since last week and love it. So I figured I would get the No 5 as well.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Hehe, mine's on route from HK as we speak. Do you have the No. 10 as well? I was so impressed with the No. 10 I just had to have the 'set'. Look forward to hearing the differences and nuances between the two.


I would be interested to know the difference between the No.10 and No.5 when you are able to do a comparison.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I would be interested to know the difference between the No.10 and No.5 when you are able to do a comparison.


I'll be coming back here with comparisons with 64 Audio IEMs in about two weeks' time as I'll be away for a short bit.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

HFN reviews the Monile
https://www.headfonia.com/pw-audio-monile-review/


----------



## musicinmymind

I wanted to buy this adapter, for using ultrastone sig pro headphone with sony WM1Z. 

Not able to find any review or feedback

https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...r-for-sony-wm1a-wm1z-audio-digital-player-dap


----------



## kubig123

musicinmymind said:


> I wanted to buy this adapter, for using ultrastone sig pro headphone with sony WM1Z.
> 
> Not able to find any review or feedback
> 
> https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...r-for-sony-wm1a-wm1z-audio-digital-player-dap


There are only an handful of cables that are shielded, this for sure will reduce the advantages  this adapter might provide. Usually a shielded cable provides a darker background.


----------



## musicinmymind

kubig123 said:


> There are only an handful of cables that are shielded, this for sure will reduce the advantages  this adapter might provide. Usually a shielded cable provides a darker background.



Not sure what is advantage of this adapter, does it covert 4.4 mm to 3.5 mm?


----------



## kubig123

musicinmymind said:


> Not sure what is advantage of this adapter, does it covert 4.4 mm to 3.5 mm?


Connect the 5th pole/ground from the 4.4mm plug to the ground of the 3.5mm socket.


----------



## musicinmymind

kubig123 said:


> Connect the 5th pole/ground from the 4.4mm plug to the ground of the 3.5mm socket.



3.5 mm on WM1Z is 90 mW and 250 mW with 4.4.

If i understand correctly, when we use this adapter, 3.5 mm will have 250 mW?


----------



## kubig123

No, the sound will come from the 4.4mm socket therefore you will 250mw, just the forums will be diverted to the 3.5mm socket therefore providing a darker background if you use shielded cables, if your cable is not shielded this adapter won’t be any use for you.


----------



## kubig123

Try to go on the WMZ thread, you be able to gather more information regarding the ground on the player


----------



## musicinmymind

Thx for info, WM1Z is blocked temporarily.


----------



## kubig123

musicinmymind said:


> Thx for info, WM1Z is blocked temporarily.


It happens some times...

try this one
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modifying-wm1z-a.856213/


----------



## audio123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Custom Art FIBAE 7 + PW No.10 8 Wire out of QLS QA390. The No.10 8 Wire is really good.


----------



## gLer

audio123 said:


> Custom Art FIBAE 7 + PW No.10 8 Wire out of QLS QA390. The No.10 8 Wire is really good.


Love the No. 10 8-wire. Just got the No. 5 8-wire for my Trio and so far it's exceptional.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Love the No. 10 8-wire. Just got the No. 5 8-wire for my Trio and so far it's exceptional.


I’m pleased to hear that the No.5 8 wire is good. I really want to try the No.10 now.


----------



## audio123

gLer said:


> Love the No. 10 8-wire. Just got the No. 5 8-wire for my Trio and so far it's exceptional.


I have 8 Wire for both No.10 and No.5. They are really excellent cables.


Deferenz said:


> I’m pleased to hear that the No.5 8 wire is good. I really want to try the No.10 now.


Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## gLer

audio123 said:


> I have 8 Wire for both No.10 and No.5. They are really excellent cables.
> Can't go wrong with it.


Have you by chance compared the 4-wire Saladin to the 8-wire anniversary cables? Thinking like-for-like price but different topologies.


----------



## audio123

gLer said:


> Have you by chance compared the 4-wire Saladin to the 8-wire anniversary cables? Thinking like-for-like price but different


I will let you know when I have compared.


----------



## xenithon

audio123 said:


> I will let you know when I have compared.



Many thanks. That would be most appreciated. I am also interested in this. Was scouring comments in this thread and the "high end IEM cable" thread. From what I could gather, and I may have missed the mark, so please correct me if I am wrong (@audio123 and @Deezel177 - your comments in particular were very useful)...

...sounds like the Saladin (4W) is closer to No. 5 in tonality (adds a light bass weight, thicker sound, less treble); and the Saladin+ (8W) is closer to No. 10 (more forward midrange, tighter bass, from treble sparkle, larger soundstage)...but is an upgrade in both cases? 

Might one say that an upgrade from the No.5 8W is the Saladin and an upgrade from the No.10 8W is the Saladin+?


----------



## Damz87

1950s arrived today 😍


----------



## Frankie D

Damz87 said:


> 1950s arrived today 😍


My favorite cable.  Enjoy!


----------



## Deferenz

Damz87 said:


> 1950s arrived today 😍


Me too. Although it was purchased in the Labor Day sale, I received it as a birthday gift this weekend.


----------



## Damz87

Deferenz said:


> Me too. Although it was purchased in the Labor Day sale, I received it as a birthday gift this weekend.


Nice  happy birthday! How are you finding the cable?


----------



## Deferenz

Damz87 said:


> Nice  happy birthday! How are you finding the cable?


My head is trying to adjust to it. It is so clear and detailed. I’ve been listening with the Trio so far and I’m going to hook up the Legend X soon.

How are you finding it?


----------



## Damz87

Deferenz said:


> My head is trying to adjust to it. It is so clear and detailed. I’ve been listening with the Trio so far and I’m going to hook up the Legend X soon.
> 
> How are you finding it?



I can’t bring myself to take it off the 18s to try it on anything else. I’ve never heard the 18s sound this good before. The clarity is amazing. It’s like upgrading your television from SD to 4K lol


----------



## subguy812 (Oct 11, 2020)

The No.10 cable is so good for the money. I actually have two so I don't have to wear my sockets with swapping. I have one with a Furutech 2.5mm and one stock 2.5mm. The No. 10 pairs so well with the FIBAE 7. I also like the comfort and the ergonomics.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> My head is trying to adjust to it. It is so clear and detailed. I’ve been listening with the Trio so far and I’m going to hook up the Legend X soon.
> 
> How are you finding it?


Do you have the No. 5 or No. 10 8-wire to compare with it? Would be interesting to know if the 1950 might be too much of a good thing with the Trio, or at least how it compares to the Anniversary cables with Trio.


----------



## gLer

subguy812 said:


> The No.10 cable is so good for the money. I actually have two so I don't have to wear my sockets with swapping. I have one with a Furutech 2.5mm and one stock 2.5mm. The No. 10 pairs so well with the FIBAE 7. I also like the comfort and the ergonomics are good as well.


I love the No. 10. It's doing permanent duty on Nio, and I bought the No. 5 for Trio. Both 8-wire - not a fan of the wood splitter on the 4-wire and I love thicc cables!


----------



## subguy812

gLer said:


> I love the No. 10. It's doing permanent duty on Nio, and I bought the No. 5 for Trio. Both 8-wire - not a fan of the wood splitter on the 4-wire and I love thicc cables!


How are the ergonomics on the 8-wire?


----------



## gLer

subguy812 said:


> How are the ergonomics on the 8-wire?


Exceptional. I thought they'd be too bulky, but they disappear when worn. And so soft... When I got the No. 10 I just knew I had to get the No. 5 as well. And for the price you get the same hardware as the high-end cables.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Do you have the No. 5 or No. 10 8-wire to compare with it? Would be interesting to know if the 1950 might be too much of a good thing with the Trio, or at least how it compares to the Anniversary cables with Trio.


I have the No.5 and so I will compare a little later.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I have the No.5 and so I will compare a little later.


Thank you, that will be great!


----------



## Deferenz (Oct 11, 2020)

gLer said:


> Thank you, that will be great!


I did that impressions post for you which was the No.5 with the Trio. I‘ll go back and find it as those impressions will stand. But I’ll pick a few new tracks and use them to do a fresh A/B between it and the 1950s.


----------



## proedros

1950s must be the *BOMB, *i have 1960s on my zeus xr 7 months now and it's the best cable buy i have done , money well spent


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I did that impressions post for you which was the No.5 with the Trio. I‘ll go back and find it as those impressions will stand. But I’ll pick a few new tracks and use them to do a fresh A/B between it and the 1950s.


I know what the Trio sounds like with the No. 5 8-wire (it's amazing!), so the A/B with the 1950s will be most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Frankie D

Damz87 said:


> I can’t bring myself to take it off the 18s to try it on anything else. I’ve never heard the 18s sound this good before. The clarity is amazing. It’s like upgrading your television from SD to 4K lol


And the 1950’s Cable is still the best!  Now, how to get the cost down?  I do notice a little bit of microphonics which I wish would be eliminated.  Tks.


----------



## Damz87

Frankie D said:


> And the 1950’s Cable is still the best!  Now, how to get the cost down?  I do notice a little bit of microphonics which I wish would be eliminated.  Tks.


Yeah, it's a bit microphonic. Moreso than the 1960s. I don't particularly like the ergonomics of the 1950s either. It's quite stiff and the ear guides are annoying. I had to use a hairdryer to mold the guides, which helped, but it's still not ideal. And yes, the price is too high, unfortunately. If it were cheaper, I'd love to buy a few of them to pair with multiple IEM's.


----------



## xenithon

Quick question - are all these impressions based on the 4-wire version? And if so, has anyone compare this to the 2-wire?


----------



## Damz87

xenithon said:


> Quick question - are all these impressions based on the 4-wire version? And if so, has anyone compare this to the 2-wire?



Are you referring to the 1950s? They are 4-wire. I don't think the 1950s comes in 2-wire? Or at least I haven't seen it before. The 1960s comes in 2-wire & 4-wire


----------



## gLer

@Deferenz did you get a chance to do some listening and note taking? 

Interesting that the 1950s is considered stiff and slightly microphonic. I don't find the 8-wire anniversary cables to be any of those, and the ear guides are super comfy (for me, with 64 Audio universal IEMs).


----------



## xenithon

Damz87 said:


> Are you referring to the 1950s? They are 4-wire. I don't think the 1950s comes in 2-wire? Or at least I haven't seen it before. The 1960s comes in 2-wire & 4-wire



100% right, yes, I stand corrected. I had thought they both come in 2- and 4-wire versions but it is indeed just the 1960 that comes in the two variants.

Just to add, ergonomically I also really like the 8-wire version of the No. 10 and No. 5 and find them very comfortable. I do, however notice some microphonics if I move around a lot. It's not bothersome but it is not "dead silent" like much thinner cables like the Forza Audio Works.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> @Deferenz did you get a chance to do some listening and note taking?
> 
> Interesting that the 1950s is considered stiff and slightly microphonic. I don't find the 8-wire anniversary cables to be any of those, and the ear guides are super comfy (for me, with 64 Audio universal IEMs).


Not yet. Apart from some posts on here yesterday I was involved in something else which meant I didn’t have the time. I’m working today, but I will do it as soon as I can though and report back here.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

If anyone is interested in grabbing a No 10 in excellent condition and minimal use for $125 instead of the usual $200, check my signature below!


----------



## Deferenz

Here are my impressions of the 1950’s with the 64 Audio Trio

Set up: N6ii(E02) >> 1950’s >> Trio


Some general impressions: On first listen, the 1950’s sounds crisp clear and detailed. I have found that, to my ears at least, high gain is preferable to mid gain when doing the listening. Ordinarily I find that high gain adds a bit of volume to things, but with the 1950’s it feels like it brings a little more clarity to the music. This seems to be the case on E02 in any case.

The cable pulls out what’s in the music and feeds it to the Trio. It seems like the cable says sternly to the music ‘Feed Me!’. The Trio then say to the 1950’s ‘If you’ve got it, I’ll play it’. If the music has the production quality, then the 1950’s extracts every little detail it can. But it’s odd because there does not seem to be just one hard and fast rule. It is though the 1950’s is a changeable entity and will do what it needs to do to present the music. If the track has the goods, then the 1950’s will take it. If the track recording is mediocre or poor, then it won’t be able to make it sparkle. The music will still sound good, but not great.

What is also weird is how some tracks sound amazing while other sound just ok to good. Let me explain that. Say I have 2 tracks at 44.1kHz which sound fair to good. With my other cables these tracks sound ok. Not poor by any means but not fabulous either. Both sound the same quality. Now throw on the 1950’s and what I end up with is that one track sounds absolutely awesome while the other track is still just ok. Perhaps the 1950’s is able to pull out information from one of the tracks that just isn’t present in the other track. Whereas a different cable can’t or isn’t able to pull out these little nuances and therefore both tracks sound of a similar quality.

On my journey with the Trio I have been listening to a playlist with various songs of various quality. There are some tracks on the list where I think, ‘that track sounds good with my No.5 or my Thor Silver II+ and so it should be fantastic with the 1950’s’. But it turns out it doesn’t sound fantastic. Then I come to a track that ordinarily is just ok on the other cables, but the 1950’s turn it into the trumpets of Angels from Heaven! It has me perplexed, but in a pleasant way. I do not understand the technical side of how any of this works, so just like our distant ancestors I’ll believe that it is just magic.  

At the moment I have only tried the cable with the Trio. I have a few tracks I have used to test for things to see what the 1950’s and Trio can do together. I am not very good at describing sound and so I’ll just talk about it.


Miles Davis - ‘So What’

This is a good track to show instrument positioning and soundstage. It feels like I’m in a dark room. Ahead of me I hear what I think is a double bass. I can hear the thum of the strings as they are plucked. To the left a piano starts to play delicate notes. The drummer to my right starts to brush the cymbals while also tapping the side of a drum. A trumpet to my left. It stops and then it sounds like a clarinet starts to play. Then a saxophone comes in. Now a trumpet to my right. I think you get the idea. There is so much space around the players and you can make out everything in the room and tell exactly where it is. You could literally pick an instrument and just zone in on it if you wanted to. I feel I could listen to this jazz track for hours. So far +1 for the 1950’s & Trio Combo.

Cat Stevens - ‘Father and Son’

Guitar playing to my right and guitar notes, seemingly in answer, to my left. Both delicate and sound so clear. Cat’s voice comes in. It feels like he is sitting just a few feet away from me. It sounds 3D. There is lots going on in this recording even though it seems like mostly acoustic guitar and light drumming. Then there’s backing singers to my top right and piano notes to my bottom right. Again, great separation and air on this track. Trio and 1950’s doing well here.

James Blake - ‘Limit to Your Love’

This is a good track to test sub bass. The song feels very holographic and I have not heard it quite presented quite like this before. It seems to raise its bar compared to me using my No.5 or even the Thor II+. And yes, I can feel that sub bass in my bones!

Dua Lipa - ‘Don’t Start Now’

This track was mentioned by @subguy812 as he said it was good for his testing. This is not my sort of music, but wow the presentation here is incredible. I feel like I’m in a night club with big quality speakers surrounding me and pumping out the music. Like I said, I’m not even into this type of music and yet I am rocking to the sheer feel that the 1950’s and Trio bring to this. I would go as far to say that this is a song that you ‘feel’ as opposed to listen to.

Lang Lang - ‘Richter: The Departure’

A bit of piano music. In this track you can hear the different pressure she puts on the piano keys. Soft playing at first where the music feels a little further away from you, then she ups it with a stronger press on the keys. It also feels to me like you can hear the change in the floor pedals too.

A Great Big World - ‘Say Something’

This is a good test for male vocals. Our combo takes the singers voice right to the top of that high extension, but never goes over or feels harsh. This is a piano and vocal track. The piano does its job, but this track is all about the male vocals. It presents this really well.

Trevor Hall ‘Well I say…’

Acoustic guitar and vocals. Oh, and some drumming (I’m listening right now as I type). This is quality all round. Vocals are sitting nicely in the middle. Trever seems to be right in front of me. The guitar notes sound great and there’s lovely tapping of the drums. Again, air and separation everywhere. So clear and detailed.

FooR, Majestic, Dread MC - ‘Fresh’

This is a garage track. Beats, rhymes and bass lines. If you need to see if the 1950’s and Trio can handle bass, then just have a listen to this joint. Nuff said.


Anyway, I think you get the idea. The Trio can certainly handle the 1950’s and vice versa. Going back to my comment near the start, I think the 1950’s is able to extract every little detail it can from the music. The Trio then does a really good job of presenting that music to you. If the recording is not up to it though it feels like the 1950’s cannot do its work.

Next up I am going to listen to the 1950’s with Legend X. But that’s another post.


----------



## YCHANGE

I have two ea Leonidas ii cables that are great sounding but the older cable is getting quite stiff.  I'm looking for Leonidas ii's equal or better in sq, but something a bit softer/supple that's less likely to harden over time.  Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## terminaut (Oct 24, 2020)

Just some boxes, really...








Spoiler: Unboxed


----------



## Frankie D

terminaut said:


> Just some boxes, really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a really nice setup. Enjoy!


----------



## Damz87

terminaut said:


> Just some boxes, really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## terminaut (Nov 1, 2020)

Love my 1950s cable but this Orpheus looks interesting...

PW Audio Orpheus


----------



## Frankie D

terminaut said:


> Love my 1950s cable but this Orpheus looks interesting...
> 
> PW Audio Orpheus


I do not see this cable on the PWAudio website.  Can you please tell us about it?  What is it made out if, type of wire, gauge, etc.   Tks.


----------



## terminaut (Nov 2, 2020)

Frankie D said:


> I do not see this cable on the PWAudio website.  Can you please tell us about it?  What is it made out if, type of wire, gauge, etc.   Tks.



It showed up on my Facebook newsfeed and I don't know anything about it other than it's soon to be released top of the line cable. Hopefully someone who understands Chinese will be able to shed more light from the linked video.

EDIT: I did some Googling and it looks like this is a $5000USD cable.   

https://world.taobao.com/item/625018997037.htm


----------



## proedros

8 months with my 1960s 2w , i just love this little bugger

it has taken my Zeus XR from TOTL to 'no need to upgrade' level


----------



## terminaut (Nov 2, 2020)

proedros said:


> 8 months with my 1960s 2w , i just love this little bugger
> 
> it has taken my Zeus XR from TOTL to 'no need to upgrade' level



Same with my current cable... and I'm using it about 8 hours a day since I got it (much to the annoyance of my wife as it's hard for her to talk to me of late lol). BTW, was over in Athens last year and it was amazing to see such grand history first hand!


----------



## proedros

terminaut said:


> Same with my current cable... and I'm using it about 8 hours a day since I got it (much to the annoyance of my wife as it's hard for her to to to me of late lol). BTW, was over in Athens last year and it was amazing to see such grand history first hand!



i am also using it 8-10 hours at least

music is the best drug (in both means of the word , as a remedy and as an addiction)

next time you visit athens,  send me a pm , i will sent you to one hell of a tavern (which is also fantastically priced)i had another folk from kentucky go there last year and he was thrilled with the food and the low prices


----------



## mungster (Nov 5, 2020)

Frankie D said:


> I do not see this cable on the PWAudio website.  Can you please tell us about it?  What is it made out if, type of wire, gauge, etc.   Tks.


It's $4700-$5700 usd!!  That's all i need to know!  I'm out. My max cable territory is $2k.


----------



## terminaut

mungster said:


> It's $4700-$5700 usd!!  That's all i need to know!  I'm out. My max cable territory is $2k.



Haha yeah beyond about $300 diminishing returns in terms of usability/quality and sonic improvements starts to become a real consideration.


----------



## Frankie D (Nov 5, 2020)

mungster said:


> It's $4700-$5700 usd!!  That's all i need to know!  I'm out. My max cable territory is $2k.


They are nuts. What are they thinking?  Tks


----------



## mungster (Nov 5, 2020)

Frankie D said:


> They is nuts. What are they thinking?  Tks


Yep.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Just curious, has anyone made any comparisions between the No.5 and No.10 ?


----------



## xenithon

Craftsman1511 said:


> Just curious, has anyone made any comparisions between the No.5 and No.10 ?



I have both the 5 and 10, both 8-wire. If I had to compare the two:
- 5 has a little more low bass and midbass weight; 10 a little "cleaner" with more punch
- midrange and lower treble relatively similar, with the 5 having the edge is musicality and the 10 in clarity / layering
- both have detailed, open treble; with the 5 taking on a slightly darker and more forgiving tone, and the 10 a little more open and airy

Overall I would say both have a hint of warmth and favour musicality over trying to be overly technical or dead-neutral. Do think think one is "better" than the other; that depends on the IEM in question as one pairing may be preferable over the other.


----------



## audio123

xenithon said:


> I have both the 5 and 10, both 8-wire. If I had to compare the two:
> - 5 has a little more low bass and midbass weight; 10 a little "cleaner" with more punch
> - midrange and lower treble relatively similar, with the 5 having the edge is musicality and the 10 in clarity / layering
> - both have detailed, open treble; with the 5 taking on a slightly darker and more forgiving tone, and the 10 a little more open and airy
> ...


I concur. Spot on!


----------



## nrbatista (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi, if anyone is interested I’m selling my 1960s 2-wire, 2 pins, 2.5mm in mint condition. Might consider trading for the same but terminated with 4.4mm. [EU]


----------



## olddude

Why not just buy the converter, or have it re-terminated?


----------



## nrbatista

olddude said:


> Why not just buy the converter, or have it re-terminated?


Also evaluating converter if everything fails. Sending the cable back to PW Audio wouldn’t be cheap though.


----------



## olddude

You mean the conversion or the postal fee?


----------



## nrbatista

Altogether actually, specially postal fees. I’m in Europe.


----------



## olddude

Ah.  It's not so bad from CA.


----------



## Onurb8690

I ended up taking advantage of the price and bought the Pw No.10 8 wires


----------



## KuroKitsu

Found a buyer for my 2.5 Stormbreaker as I don't like extra dangling length a pigtail adds, plus reterminating was too much of a hassle on a lot of fronts.

I just got 1960s 2 wire in 4.4 during the sale. Also got the regular Monile on a whim for my M4. Hopefully that is a good fit as I originally wanted the 1960s for M4 as well but PW simply didn't have enough wire to make beyond my 4.4 and essentially those would be back ordered. Will have those in hand hopefully this weekend or next week. My M4 is stuck in the post returning from repair though....

I haven't heard the PW branded 1950s, but I did have the fortune of owning one made out of the same wiring for a time. In a head to head with the 1960s 2 wire on the u12t at the time, it was quite difficult to differentiate the two. I would say the 60s 2 wire leans toward a warmth musical signature on the technical side whereas the 50s clone went all in on technical. There was a bigger difference coming from the Leo II to the clone 50s, then from the 60s to the clone 50s. I would save the money and get the 60s.

That said, the 60s is pretty picky as well in pairings. Tested extensively across Andro variants, it sounded great on the V3, but made the MW10 and 2020 bloated.


----------



## Dragonite820

A simple sharing of new flagship PW Audio Orpheus.
It is a TOTL copper cable, totally the upgraded version of the 1960s and 1950s, the soundstage of Orpheus is the most impressive: extremely large whether the width and depth, which created a whole 3D space, also with a natural and accurate performance. The only bad is extremely expansive! lol


----------



## Frankie D

Dragonite820 said:


> A simple sharing of new flagship PW Audio Orpheus.
> It is a TOTL copper cable, totally the upgraded version of the 1960s and 1950s, the soundstage of Orpheus is the most impressive: extremely large whether the width and depth, which created a whole 3D space, also with a natural and accurate performance. The only bad is extremely expansive! lol


Isn’t this over $4k USD?  At this pricing for so little wire, it just sounds wasteful to me.  I like my cables, but this is getting rediculous.


----------



## Dragonite820 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frankie D said:


> Isn’t this over $4k USD?  At this pricing for so little wire, it just sounds wasteful to me.  I like my cables, but this is getting rediculous.


No doubt that it's very expansive, however I don't agree with you that it's a 'little wire', I think Orpheus is easy to pair with different iems or audio sources and having outstanding performance compared to existent cables. It's important to try it but not focus on its price.
Beat audio launched extremely expansive cables too (like astrolab, orbit saga, they're around $7000 usd!), but it's still popular.


----------



## gLer (Dec 14, 2020)

The same way expensive cars and watches exist, so does expensive audio gear. It's only overpriced to us mortals who can't afford it, but $4000 for one person is like $400 to someone else. All depends on your finances and perspective.

Do I think these cables are overpriced? Absolutely! I think the 1950s/1960s are overpriced too. But that doesn't mean I don't think they're excellent cables, which I'm sure they are. And if I was a baller, I probably wouldn't think twice before getting one.


----------



## proedros

i think that the pins on my 1960s are starting to bend , do you know any capable craftsman to replace bent pins in EU , if the worse happens ?

PW is far away from where i am located so a EU repair man would be very handy


----------



## Onurb8690

PW No.10


----------



## gLer

Onurb8690 said:


> PW No.10


Gorgeous. My co-favourite cable along with the No. 5 8-wire.


----------



## Onurb8690

gLer said:


> Gorgeous. My co-favourite cable along with the No. 5 8-wire.


Just arrived heheheh


----------



## Frankie D

Dragonite820 said:


> No doubt that it's very expansive, however I don't agree with you that it's a 'little wire', I think Orpheus is easy to pair with different iems or audio sources and having outstanding performance compared to existent cables. It's important to try it but not focus on its price.
> Beat audio launched extremely expansive cables too (like astrolab, orbit saga, they're around $7000 usd!), but it's still popular.


My point is that there is actually only a small amount of actual wire as the gauge is still in the 20’s.  I am no stranger to expensive cables and I have some myself for both my IEM’s ( 1950’s Horus, etc) as well as for my 2 channel system.  However, the cables in my 2 channel system are at least of a much heavier gauge. Here in IEM land we are paying absorbident amounts of money for extremely thin conductors.  Let’s face it, 24 gauge ( and that is the total of the wires ) for example is still extremely thin and many are actually 26 and 28 which are even thinner.  My feeling was the pricing for the 1950’s or so should be the top price.  $5,000 for a cable is more than every IEM except for maybe 2 or so (subtracting out the cable costs).  I would rather have another IEM or headphone or set of speakers at those prices.  

I have also found that the heavier gauge seems to sound better to me. Maybe the fancy geometries are really not doing much?  Anyway, I seem to be both an offender and a complainer.  Just sharing my thoughts.....


----------



## Dragonite820

Frankie D said:


> My point is that there is actually only a small amount of actual wire as the gauge is still in the 20’s.  I am no stranger to expensive cables and I have some myself for both my IEM’s ( 1950’s Horus, etc) as well as for my 2 channel system.  However, the cables in my 2 channel system are at least of a much heavier gauge. Here in IEM land we are paying absorbident amounts of money for extremely thin conductors.  Let’s face it, 24 gauge ( and that is the total of the wires ) for example is still extremely thin and many are actually 26 and 28 which are even thinner.  My feeling was the pricing for the 1950’s or so should be the top price.  $5,000 for a cable is more than every IEM except for maybe 2 or so (subtracting out the cable costs).  I would rather have another IEM or headphone or set of speakers at those prices.
> 
> I have also found that the heavier gauge seems to sound better to me. Maybe the fancy geometries are really not doing much?  Anyway, I seem to be both an offender and a complainer.  Just sharing my thoughts.....


Maybe the photo not show you the real gauge of this cable, in fact it is not than thin. According to the info provided by PW, there are 7 conductors in each wire(total 28 conductors), each conductor comes with independent insulation(shield). It should be a heavy gauge, not as thin that shown in photo.
My listening experience is that Orpheus provided me lots of micro details, the soundstage also much wider than many thicker cables. Of course, you better try it if there is a chance.


----------



## Frankie D

Dragonite820 said:


> Maybe the photo not show you the real gauge of this cable, in fact it is not than thin. According to the info provided by PW, there are 7 conductors in each wire(total 28 conductors), each conductor comes with independent insulation(shield). It should be a heavy gauge, not as thin that shown in photo.
> My listening experience is that Orpheus provided me lots of micro details, the soundstage also much wider than many thicker cables. Of course, you better try it if there is a chance.


Per the below, the Orpheus is only 26 gauge.  The thickness you see seems to be the insulation.   While that is important as well, 26 gauge is extremely thin.

Orpheus Jacket Material : TPR,Nelon Conductor Material : 7 groups of multi-strands copper with 3 different types of insulation Conductor Gauge: 26awg Number of conductor:4


Dragonite820 said:


> Maybe the photo not show you the real gauge of this cable, in fact it is not than thin. According to the info provided by PW, there are 7 conductors in each wire(total 28 conductors), each conductor comes with independent insulation(shield). It should be a heavy gauge, not as thin that shown in photo.
> My listening experience is that Orpheus provided me lots of micro details, the soundstage also much wider than many thicker cables. Of course, you better try it if there is a chance.


Per the below, the Orpheus is only 26 gauge.  The thickness you see seems to be the insulation.   While that is important as well, 26 gauge is extremely thin. Tks. 

Orpheus Jacket Material : TPR,Nelon Conductor Material : 7 groups of multi-strands copper with 3 different types of insulation Conductor Gauge: 26awg Number of conductor:4


----------



## Dragonite820

Frankie D said:


> Per the below, the Orpheus is only 26 gauge.  The thickness you see seems to be the insulation.   While that is important as well, 26 gauge is extremely thin.
> 
> Orpheus Jacket Material : TPR,Nelon Conductor Material : 7 groups of multi-strands copper with 3 different types of insulation Conductor Gauge: 26awg Number of conductor:4
> 
> ...


You talked about heavy gauge can get better sound. However, thickness of conductor not the only factor of sound quality, but also affected by other factors like shielding, soldering and design of the structure etc. Test and comparison is convicing to explain it , I have another custom made copper cable(below photo), spec: OEM by Neotech(non-disclosure production, flagship structure), 4 wires, litz type 6 upocc, each conductor has independent insulation, conductors in total is 19awg(heavy enough?), I had compared it to Orpheus.
Orpheus vs 19awg type6 occ
Test source: ak kann alpha
Result:
Soundstage: orpheus > >19awg type6 occ
Micro details: orpheus > 19awg type6 occ
Bass amount: 19awg type6 occ > orpheus
Bass quality: orpheus > 19awg type6 occ
Definition: orpheus > 19awg type6 occ
19awg occ had large soundstage compared to many cables, but still narrower than orpheus, the amount of bass was more than orpheus, but less in depth. I think this proof the idea presented by PW: thinner wire, but higher amount of music details and better performance than thicker wire.
Of course, I should reiterate: better to try it by self.


----------



## Frankie D

Dragonite820 said:


> You talked about heavy gauge can get better sound. However, thickness of conductor not the only factor of sound quality, but also affected by other factors like shielding, soldering and design of the structure etc. Test and comparison is convicing to explain it , I have another custom made copper cable(below photo), spec: OEM by Neotech(non-disclosure production, flagship structure), 4 wires, litz type 6 upocc, each conductor has independent insulation, conductors in total is 19awg(heavy enough?), I had compared it to Orpheus.
> Orpheus vs 19awg type6 occ
> Test source: ak kann alpha
> Result:
> ...


You are telling us what we already know.  Shielding may actually have the greatest effect.....
My point is there is very little actual wire, shielding is inexpensive and we are paying absorbident prices.  
I also wonder how the Orpheus would sound compared to a lower gauge 1950’s? Would that be less expensive and sound better? I get that cables can be expensive and that some sound better than others ( I own a few ), my point is when the cable price is equal to or more than the most expensive IEM’s, then maybe the pricing is too high. 
Yes, I would like to hear it for myself someday as well.


----------



## Dragonite820

Frankie D said:


> You are telling us what we already know.  Shielding may actually have the greatest effect.....
> My point is there is very little actual wire, shielding is inexpensive and we are paying absorbident prices.
> I also wonder how the Orpheus would sound compared to a lower gauge 1950’s? Would that be less expensive and sound better? I get that cables can be expensive and that some sound better than others ( I own a few ), my point is when the cable price is equal to or more than the most expensive IEM’s, then maybe the pricing is too high.
> Yes, I would like to hear it for myself someday as well.


I only can give a conclusion that Orpheus sound much better than 1900s line-up, yes it does, you get what you pay for. Enjoy.


----------



## Frankie D

Dragonite820 said:


> I only can give a conclusion that Orpheus sound much better than 1900s line-up, yes it does, you get what you pay for. Enjoy.


Well, we will see.  Thank you for your impressions.  I sincerely hope I will disagree with you for my wallet’s sake!  It will be interesting. Tks.


----------



## Carlsan

Anybody have experience with the Loki vs the Loki+.
Is there a noticeable sonic difference, and if so, how noticeable?
Thinking of getting if for my Solaris SE.


----------



## Tristy

kali77 said:


> Just picked up a Loki+ for my Nio. First PW cable. Looking forward to it's arrival.


How did this work out? I bet the Loki cables work wonders on Nio.


----------



## Jeffyue

Wanna see if the Masters here has any input on the followings...

1. Have 3 IEMs currently.  Customized M5 which I start to feel a bit overwhelmed in bass. Now thinking of getting Loki, and hopefully it could bring some clarity and resolution to the M5.... Anybody has similar experience in the M5 please?

2. Also have an A18t which is on Oslo.  At the same time also have a Storm breaker from Odin.  Have tried to switch the 18t to Stormbreaker, and feel that is a better match.  At the same time, start to wonder if a 1950 would be a better match for both the Odin and 18t.  Seems 1950 is more for resolution, clarity and soundstage by not on bass side.  Any Masters has any opinion on this matchup, or I should save some money and just use the 1960 2-wire on Odin and 18t?

Appreciate any input.

P.S. Just saw the Orpherus.  Think it doesn't make sense to spend more on a cable than the IEMs, and my IEMs are already not on the cheap side of the scale.  Gotta stop it somewhere or this hobby would become poisonous...


----------



## Tristy (Jan 26, 2021)

Jeffyue said:


> Wanna see if the Masters here has any input on the followings...
> 
> 1. Have 3 IEMs currently.  Customized M5 which I start to feel a bit overwhelmed in bass. Now thinking of getting Loki, and hopefully it could bring some clarity and resolution to the M5.... Anybody has similar experience in the M5 please?
> 
> ...



I have both versions of the Loki cable (4 and 8 Wire). Both are very good (to me) but I haven't had the same level of exposure to the higher end cables. Either way, it injects the same characteristics across the three IEM's I use it with, that is a blacker background, more air, a slightly attenuated but more impactful and defined bass (much like a pure silver cable), a better level of fine detail retrieval yet at the same time being a smoother sound. I personally love it (hence having 3 of them), they are not overly analytical and still have some warmth despite having most of the characteristics of a silver cable.


----------



## olddude

I wouldn't mess with the Odin unless I was really sure I wanted to change the sig.  The 1950, from the reviews I've read, is warmer than the 1960 (I have the latter, which is, as I understand it, the same as the Stormbreaker, on my EE Zeus).  From reading the reviews of the Odin, it seems to me (I haven't gotten one yet, hopefully a demo is on its way as I write this) that a portion of its sig comes from the 1960.  The smoothed treble is part of the 1960 sound.  As are the forward mids and a tight bass.  The Odin has been presented as well-balanced and as a Zeus with bass and timbre. I would hesitate to buy an expensive cable without hearing what it does to the Odin first, as Dean tuned the Odin specifically with the the 1960 on it.


----------



## proedros

olddude said:


> I wouldn't mess with the Odin unless I was really sure I wanted to change the sig.  The 1950, from the reviews I've read, is warmer than the 1960 (I have the latter, which is, as I understand it, the same as the Stormbreaker, on my EE Zeus).  From reading the reviews of the Odin, it seems to me (I haven't gotten one yet, hopefully a demo is on its way as I write this) that a portion of its sig comes from the 1960.  The smoothed treble is part of the 1960 sound.  As are the forward mids and a tight bass.  The Odin has been presented as well-balanced and as a Zeus with bass and timbre. I would hesitate to buy an expensive cable without hearing what it does to the Odin first, as Dean tuned the Odin specifically with the the 1960 on it.



you are getting a odin demo ?

nice


----------



## olddude

Maybe.  Possibly.  Perhaps.  If I do you are already 1st on my list re my take on it compared to the Zeus.


----------



## Quang23693

Jeffyue said:


> Wanna see if the Masters here has any input on the followings...
> 
> 1. Have 3 IEMs currently.  Customized M5 which I start to feel a bit overwhelmed in bass. Now thinking of getting Loki, and hopefully it could bring some clarity and resolution to the M5.... Anybody has similar experience in the M5 please?
> 
> ...


I just have M5 in your collection, i have tried many cable aftermarket but i think the 1960s 4 is the best pair with M5 but i never like use it with adapter so i replaced them with the scorpion C. It's still the best selection.
I don't have Odin but i have Zeus and both 1960s and 1950s. The 1950s is brighter than 1960s but it's still bassy. With my taste, i chose the 1950s for my Zeus and 1960s for my Khan. If you need to cable references from PW, lucifer is also another choice for you.The cable also depends on your gear, your taste. Hope useful for you


----------



## Progisus

Got my first PW cable - 1960 2 wire that I am pairing with my Fourte. I also got it in a dark green colour to go with the green patina of the fourte. I am very pleased with the sound as it smooths out the treble and fleshes the mids nicely. The bass is more defined and faster. I especially like the ergonomics of the cable. Very supple, no memory and rolls easily into the puck case I have. Shout out to Andrew at MusicTeck who was most helpful with getting it to me quickly from the factory.


----------



## aaf evo (Jan 26, 2021)

Progisus said:


> Got my first PW cable - 1960 2 wire that I am pairing with my Fourte. I also got it in a dark green colour to go with the green patina of the fourte. I am very pleased with the sound as it smooths out the treble and fleshes the mids nicely. The bass is more defined and faster. I especially like the ergonomics of the cable. Very supple, no memory and rolls easily into the puck case I have. Shout out to Andrew at MusicTeck who was most helpful with getting it to me quickly from the factory.



Dark green color? Are you sure you didn’t buy the PW Audio Mercer Spider instead? I’d love to see pics regardless.

Here is the mercer spider.


----------



## Quang23693

aaf evo said:


> Dark green color? Are you sure you didn’t buy the PW Audio Mercer Spider instead? I’d love to see pics regardless.
> 
> Here is the mercer spider.


I also have the same question haha


----------



## Progisus

aaf evo said:


> Dark green color? Are you sure you didn’t buy the PW Audio Mercer Spider instead? I’d love to see pics regardless.
> 
> Here is the mercer spider.



Here is how it looks:


----------



## aaf evo

Progisus said:


> Here is how it looks:



Absolutely stunning and amazing cable. Enjoy.


----------



## olddude

Nice.  Mine has the simple black sheathing.  

And yes, great cable.  Does good things on the top end, in the middle, and on the bottom end.  And yours is green.


----------



## Jeffyue

Quang23693 said:


> I just have M5 in your collection, i have tried many cable aftermarket but i think the 1960s 4 is the best pair with M5 but i never like use it with adapter so i replaced them with the scorpion C. It's still the best selection.
> I don't have Odin but i have Zeus and both 1960s and 1950s. The 1950s is brighter than 1960s but it's still bassy. With my taste, i chose the 1950s for my Zeus and 1960s for my Khan. If you need to cable references from PW, lucifer is also another choice for you.The cable also depends on your gear, your taste. Hope useful for you



Thanks for all the input.

Anybody has experience for a PW-A18t matchup?  I now use mainly Oslo with the yellow module (-20dB), so it does give me the bass favour, but seems take away some of the top end clarity and resolution.

Is 1960 2-wire my only choice?


----------



## aaf evo

Jeffyue said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> 
> Anybody has experience for a PW-A18t matchup?  I now use mainly Oslo with the yellow module (-20dB), so it does give me the bass favour, but seems take away some of the top end clarity and resolution.
> 
> Is 1960 2-wire my only choice?



1950s + A18t is a match made in heaven.


----------



## kubig123

aaf evo said:


> 1950s + A18t is a match made in heaven.


+1
Expensive but extremely satisfying


----------



## proedros

Quang23693 said:


> I don't have Odin but i have Zeus and both 1960s and 1950s. The 1950s is brighter than 1960s but it's still bassy. *With my taste, i chose the 1950s for my Zeus* and 1960s for my Khan. If you need to cable references from PW, lucifer is also another choice for you.The cable also depends on your gear, your taste. Hope useful for you



what's the diferences/changes of pairing zeus with 1950s ,compared to using 1960s ?


----------



## Quang23693

proedros said:


> what's the diferences/changes of pairing zeus with 1950s ,compared to using 1960s ?


I think that the 1960s has the sub-bass dept with super texture the mid forward, the soundstage depth but it's also warmer than 1950s. The 50s has the soundstage wider, the better details and extend treble, the separation is better than 1960s but it's still bassy. Both of them are still tol cable in market. With my taste, i really love the transparent, the super details and the full body mid in Zeus . When i pair it with 1960s, this sound is easily to hear but it maybe lost some sound signature. I just need a little sub bass for them and i don't wanna lost this signature so i chose 1950s for them. It's maybe the best combo for me. Depend on your gear, your taste. 
This is just my impression, hope it useful for you.


----------



## xenithon

Progisus said:


> Here is how it looks:



Very nice indeed. Interesting description of what it does to the Fourte; I wonder how it would work with a Fourte Noir. 

On that note, anyone have specific recommendations for a Noir pairing?


----------



## Quang23693

xenithon said:


> Very nice indeed. Interesting description of what it does to the Fourte; I wonder how it would work with a Fourte Noir.
> 
> On that note, anyone have specific recommendations for a Noir pairing?


With noir pairing, you should try pw 1950s or the code 51 maybe better than pw 1960s. With my experience, Noir is warmer than OG. If your pair it with cable warmer as 1960s, it causes fatigued for a long period of time


----------



## xenithon

Quang23693 said:


> With noir pairing, you should try pw 1950s or the code 51 maybe better than pw 1960s. With my experience, Noir is warmer than OG. If your pair it with cable warmer as 1960s, it causes fatigued for a long period of time


Thanks very much. Yes, I have read up that silver and/or palladium work well, as essentially they should help control any midbass bloom and further refine / smooth the highs (without smothering them like a warm copper cable that can eliminate the Noir's incredible extension and sparkle). A 1950 is a good option from what I have read; the EA, while it may be incredible, is beyond what I would call reasonable from a cost perspective


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> curious if Odin + regular 1960s 2wire would sound the same


I didn't hear a difference between a Stormbreaker and the 60s 2 wire on mine. Probably the cost of the Stormbreaker might be doing that custom hardware with Pentaconn



audio123 said:


> I will try that pairing soon.


Awaiting thissssss



proedros said:


> what's the diferences/changes of pairing zeus with 1950s ,compared to using 1960s ?


I really wish I bought a Drop Zeus when I had it just to try. But at the time it was soldered to my u12t and Paw6K. I suspect it would be more resolution with subbass improvment which I'm not sure would be enjoyable. 

As much as the 1960s is nuts and goes well with so many iems. Occasionally I find something that it just doesn't work out with. The A12t and Lola join the Andro 2020 and MW10 onto the small list. Lola tends to work better with SPC or something with SPC, while the A12t bring darker than the u12t requires something more. 

I'm really a sucker for the hexagonal hardware and the shrink wrap Peter uses. Just ordered a Saladin and Xerxes from Accessory Jack. Hopefully that gets out before CNY


----------



## olddude

I have the Drop Zeus and the XR.  The 1960 2-wire is the perfect fit.  Well, depending on your DAP, I suppose.  With an AK SP1000 it is the perfect combo.  Transparency, mids, upper end, and lower end.  The Zeus will never be an LX (or even a Phantom), but if you like that type of bass what are you doing with a Zeus?


----------



## KuroKitsu

@CrocodileDundee did you ever happen to get a response to your question about the clear pvc (or similar derivative) and how they respond over time? 

@audio123 How about you? You've review a lot of those cables that use the clear jacket. 

I've never held on to a clear jacket cable long enough for those issues to set in. Obviously with the pandemic, my iems have been mostly inside the house. But prior to that, I took them everywhere: hike in the trails, outside in the sumner.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

KuroKitsu said:


> @CrocodileDundee did you ever happen to get a response to your question about the clear pvc (or similar derivative) and how they respond over time?
> 
> @audio123 How about you? You've review a lot of those cables that use the clear jacket.
> 
> I've never held on to a clear jacket cable long enough for those issues to set in. Obviously with the pandemic, my iems have been mostly inside the house. But prior to that, I took them everywhere: hike in the trails, outside in the sumner.


Hey mate, I did get a couple answers from different companies, but basically the answer was that PVC is nice and flexible and the customer should take care to extend the lifetime of the product.

So it can happen, but if we take care it will take longer to happen. There's lot's of cases around of cables getting stiff and brittle over time.


----------



## orifiel

aaf evo said:


> 1950s + A18t is a match made in heaven.


Hi!!
I will give it a try...
Any idea of of how it improve the sound over the EA Leonidas II?


----------



## MusicTeck

Hope you all had a great weekend! Just a reminder that today is the last day of our Valentine's Day sale  

Check it out here: https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/holiday-sale


----------



## KuroKitsu

Grabbed another Monile from @MusicTeck! Great discount that offsets the shipping compared to regular prices.

Consider this an endorsement for the Monile 2 wire variant!


----------



## audio123

KuroKitsu said:


> @CrocodileDundee did you ever happen to get a response to your question about the clear pvc (or similar derivative) and how they respond over time?
> 
> @audio123 How about you? You've review a lot of those cables that use the clear jacket.
> 
> I've never held on to a clear jacket cable long enough for those issues to set in. Obviously with the pandemic, my iems have been mostly inside the house. But prior to that, I took them everywhere: hike in the trails, outside in the sumner.


No issues for me. I just keep the cables in my Van Nuys cases after use.


----------



## Bax1020

Has anyone tried the 1950s with Tia Fourte?


----------



## Frankie D

Yes, it is excellent.  In comparison to Leo 2 you will hear more bass. I think it helps the high mids/treble as well sound more to my liking. I currently have the Leo 2 connected to it as I use the 1950 on a different IEM.   Again, no cable changes the sound dramatically, but it was not difficult to hear a difference.  I felt the 1950 had more bass than the Code 51 for example on the Fourte.


----------



## orifiel (Feb 26, 2021)

Ugly in comparison to other cables, stiffy as well...





then...why this cable is so expensive???




holy crap!! Now i understand...😅





this is simply the best sound i have ever heard come out of my A18t...it’s impressive, the soundstage, the bass, the mids, the highs...the outstanding clarity...
How this is possible only with a cable?


----------



## Deferenz

orifiel said:


> Ugly in comparison to other cables, stiffy as well...
> 
> 
> then...why this cable is so expensive???
> ...


Welcome to the 1950’s club!


----------



## KuroKitsu

2+ weeks after I ordered. Saladin on the left. Xerxes on the right.


----------



## Frankie D

orifiel said:


> Ugly in comparison to other cables, stiffy as well...
> 
> 
> then...why this cable is so expensive???
> ...


Glad you also like it. I just wish PW would modify the insulation so there are no microphonics.  And the 1980’s are even worse in that regard.  The 1950’s are just a touch better with the microphonics, but I wish it was eliminated.


----------



## Alex Soon

I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views? 

I am seeking a greater sound stage. 

Thanks.
​


----------



## Deferenz

Alex Soon said:


> I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views?
> 
> I am seeking a greater sound stage.
> 
> ...


I have the 1950’s and it is a great pairing with Legend X. It is a more neutral cable but the clarity and detail is superb. I’ve run this out of the HiBy R8 and the Cayin N6ii (E02) with good results. I’ve never heard the WM1Z, but I believe it to be a warm Dap. I think if this is the case then the 1950’s would work well. I’ve never tried the 1960’s though and so I can’t comment on it.


----------



## Damz87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Soon said:


> I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views?
> 
> I am seeking a greater sound stage.
> 
> ...


I found WM1Z & Legend X to not pair up very well at all, unfortunately. The WM1Z doesnt bring out the best in LX and vice versa. The stage does indeed sound narrow with 1Z and the bass overwhelms the overall sound in my opinion.

Instead of spending money on an expensive cable, I think you’d get a bigger improvement to the soundstage by investing in another DAP that has a better synergy with LX. Something a little more analytical sounding. The DX220 Max is my personal favourite, but I’m sure there are many options and hopefully someone here could help with more recommendations


----------



## Bax1020

Alex Soon said:


> I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views?
> 
> I am seeking a greater sound stage.
> 
> ...


I am using 1950s with Nio and it gave better extension on the highs and controlled the bass. Wider soundstage, better separation and and just more air around instruments compared to 1960s in my opinion. 1960s has more impact on bass but made the Nio too bassy to my ears using WM1A.


----------



## Frankie D

Alex Soon said:


> I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views?
> 
> I am seeking a greater sound stage.
> 
> ...


For me, 1950’s all the way when it comes to PW.  I do not possess your IEM’s though.


----------



## magicguy

Alex Soon said:


> I am using Empire Ears Legend X & the Sony NW-WM1Z. I am considering whether i should wack the 1950s or the 1960s 4-cable version. Any views?
> 
> I am seeking a greater sound stage.
> 
> ...


I don’t think the 1960 would be a good pairing.
Il will add bass.
1950 should increase resolution, tame a little the bass and open the rest of the spectrum.
I would go on this cable.


----------



## Alex Soon

Thanks guy!

Finally bought mine 1950s. Most expensive audio cable ever purchased till date.


----------



## magicguy

Congrats Alex !
This cable is expensive but it worth the price asked. 😊
Give us your feedback with your LX, it would be great.


----------



## Tristy

Alex Soon said:


> Thanks guy!
> 
> Finally bought mine 1950s. Most expensive audio cable ever purchased till date.


Can I ask which cable you were using prior to the 1950s?


----------



## Andricop

How stiff is the 1950s? 
Compared to the 1960s 2 is it less comfortable? 
Thanks


----------



## Quang23693

Alex Soon said:


> Thanks guy!
> 
> Finally bought mine 1950s. Most expensive audio cable ever purchased till date.


Nice choice, i really happy with PW cable, that's really great for my taste 😊


----------



## magicguy

Andricop said:


> How stiff is the 1950s?
> Compared to the 1960s 2 is it less comfortable?
> Thanks


Well, it’s of course stiffier than a 1960, 2 wires...
I owned a 1960 4 wires, with a metal splitter, it was really uncomfortable.
Too heavy.
1950 is not so heavy.


----------



## orifiel

Now i’m wondering...

is there any cable similar to the 1950s for over ear headphones?

maybe some cardas clear cable??

🤔🤔


----------



## Andricop

Did anyone had a chance to listen to the Orpheus apart @RPKwan ? 
No much info on this cable   
Thanks






https://www.letsgoaudio.com/products/pw-audio-orpheus-iem-cable-shielding-ver-4-wire


----------



## aaf evo

Andricop said:


> Did anyone had a chance to listen to the Orpheus apart @RPKwan ?
> No much info on this cable
> Thanks
> 
> ...



@hshock76 has heard the non shielded version.


----------



## Frankie D

aaf evo said:


> @hshock76 has heard the non shielded version.


Any additional feedback?


----------



## aaf evo

Frankie D said:


> Any additional feedback?



I recall him saying it was even more impressive than the 1960s/1950s and “blacker”, but maybe he will elaborate when he gets time.


----------



## RPKwan

aaf evo said:


> I recall him saying it was even more impressive than the 1960s/1950s and “blacker”, but maybe he will elaborate when he gets time.


The shielded version has a blacker background but obviously much thicker and heavier, not to mention more expensive.

For the music I listen to, I find the non-shielded more suitable. There's a "looseness" and more fluidity that I like.


----------



## Andricop (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks @RPKwan !

May I ask with what IEM and DAP you are pairing the Orpheus and which kind of music you listen?

And how confortable is the Orpheus compared to the 1960 (2) or 1950?

Would you also mind sharing a couple of pictures of the cable please?


----------



## RPKwan

Andricop said:


> Thanks @RPKwan !
> 
> May I ask with what IEM and DAP you are pairing the Orpheus and which kind of music you listen?
> 
> ...


I pair it with a few different ones but mainly Erlkonig and Trailli. I'm using LP6TI, R2R2K and recently the Dethonray H1.

It's just as comfortable as 4-wire 1960s and more comfortable than 1950s.


----------



## Frankie D

RPKwan said:


> I pair it with a few different ones but mainly Erlkonig and Trailli. I'm using LP6TI, R2R2K and recently the Dethonray H1.
> 
> It's just as comfortable as 4-wire 1960s and more comfortable than 1950s.


I own the Traillii and Erlk as well. Can you please compare it to the cable they came with on each?  I have the LE Erlk, is that the one you have?  Tks.


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 7, 2021)

Frankie D said:


> I own the Traillii and Erlk as well. Can you please compare it to the cable they came with on each?  I have the LE Erlk, is that the one you have?  Tks.


I've got the original Erlkonig and have never used the stock cable so I wouldn't know how it compares. I used a 1960s 4-wire from day 1 but the Orpheus matches it much better for me since it's more detailed and presents a wider soundstage.

For the Trailli I also think the Orpheus is a better match than the PW Oriolus Trailli cable. However, for my preference I am using another non-PW cable with my Trailli that has Palladium and I find that really brings out the best in its characteristics.


----------



## Frankie D

RPKwan said:


> I've got the original Erlkonig and have never used the stock cable so I wouldn't know how it compares. I used a 1960s 4-wire from day 1 but the Orpheus matches it much better for me since it's more detailed and presents a wider soundstage.
> 
> For the Trailli I also think the Orpheus is a better match than the PW Oriolus Trailli cable. However, for my preference I am using another non-PW cable with my Trailli that has Palladium and I find that really brings out the best in its characteristics.


What cable is that?  Tks.


----------



## claud W (Mar 10, 2021)

Dipping my toe into the high priced spread, I ordered an 8 wire # 10 this morning. Would a Monile be a good next step up? Which model?


----------



## Tanjiro

claud W said:


> Dipping my toe into the high priced spread, I ordered an 8 wire # 10 this morning. Would a Monile be a good next step up? Which model?


You can take a look of Twister6 review.

https://twister6.com/2020/12/27/pwaudio-monile/


----------



## Damz87

Frankie D said:


> What cable is that?  Tks.


Also would like to know which cable you’re using with Traillii


----------



## RPKwan

Damz87 said:


> Also would like to know which cable you’re using with Traillii


You and @Frankie D are funny - you both have Trailli as well - are you only using the PWA cable?

Mine is a customized cable, 19AWG silver palladium plating + single crystal silver copper alloy silver plating (7N OCC).

I find it makes the Trailli soundstage even more holographic with space between instruments and notes for certain types of music genres that I listen to.


----------



## Damz87

RPKwan said:


> You and @Frankie D are funny - you both have Trailli as well - are you only using the PWA cable?
> 
> Mine is a customized cable, 19AWG silver palladium plating + single crystal silver copper alloy silver plating (7N OCC).
> 
> I find it makes the Trailli soundstage even more holographic with space between instruments and notes for certain types of music genres that I listen to.


Thanks for sharing!

I’ve been a bit lazy with trying different cables on my Traillii, mainly because I feel like I should utilise such a high quality stock cable like the 1960s 4-wire.

I’ll have to try my two palladium cables and see how they go


----------



## RPKwan

Damz87 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I’ve been a bit lazy with trying different cables on my Traillii, mainly because I feel like I should utilise such a high quality stock cable like the 1960s 4-wire.
> 
> I’ll have to try my two palladium cables and see how they go


The PWA stock is great as is the Orpheus but as we all know it's about mix and matching to chase the sound we want.


----------



## Damz87

RPKwan said:


> The PWA stock is great as is the Orpheus but as we all know it's about mix and matching to chase the sound we want.


Damn, I want to try the Orpheus 

Which one did you get? Shielded or non-shielded?


----------



## RPKwan

Damz87 said:


> Damn, I want to try the Orpheus
> 
> Which one did you get? Shielded or non-shielded?


I went for the non-shielded since it's lighter but also I preferred the signature more than the shielded, that being said I tested with the Erlkonig. If I tested now who knows....


----------



## Damz87

RPKwan said:


> I went for the non-shielded since it's lighter but also I preferred the signature more than the shielded, that being said I tested with the Erlkonig. If I tested now who knows....


Nice  which one is cheaper?! Lol


----------



## RPKwan

Damz87 said:


> Nice  which one is cheaper?! Lol


The non-shielded but TBH when you're in that price range it's more about the sound and comfort than the extra cost.


----------



## Frankie D

RPKwan said:


> You and @Frankie D are funny - you both have Trailli as well - are you only using the PWA cable?
> 
> Mine is a customized cable, 19AWG silver palladium plating + single crystal silver copper alloy silver plating (7N OCC).
> 
> I find it makes the Trailli soundstage even more holographic with space between instruments and notes for certain types of music genres that I listen to.


Thanks for the info.

I have not tried any other cable.  I would like something with no microphonics, but it does sound really good to me so not rushing into anything.  Just listening to others recommendation.  And I also have Erlk which made me interested in your thoughts.  Tks.


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 12, 2021)

Frankie D said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have not tried any other cable.  I would like something with no microphonics, but it does sound really good to me so not rushing into anything.  Just listening to others recommendation.  And I also have Erlk which made me interested in your thoughts.  Tks.


I spoke to a local shop and they felt that the Ultimate Zone U75 cable was a better match for the Trailli. I've never tried it TBH but may get a chance soon.


----------



## Frankie D

RPKwan said:


> I spoke to a local shop and they felt that the Ultimate Zone U75 cable was a bettee match for the Trailli. I've never tried it TBH but may get a chance soon.


I never heard of that cable.  Nor was I able to find it with a quick search. Tks.


----------



## xenithon

Frankie D said:


> I never heard of that cable.  Nor was I able to find it with a quick search. Tks.


Neither have I. Only seen it in a random Facebook post and a few mentions on some threads here on HF. Looks like it is a L&P product...

_Single crystal copper wire base, plated with pure gold and then wound with silver foil. Each of 8 the strands contains nearly 50 grouped braided wires, with a single strand diameter of 1.3mm. _


----------



## RPKwan

xenithon said:


> Neither have I. Only seen it in a random Facebook post and a few mentions on some threads here on HF. Looks like it is a L&P product...
> 
> _Single crystal copper wire base, plated with pure gold and then wound with silver foil. Each of 8 the strands contains nearly 50 grouped braided wires, with a single strand diameter of 1.3mm. _


Tried it last night, a friend of mine picked it up a few months ago. Indeed a great match with the Trailli. Resolution is higher, bass more visceral and overall sense of soundstage was more enveloping. Played through LP6TI.


----------



## xenithon

RPKwan said:


> Tried it last night, a friend of mine picked it up a few months ago. Indeed a great match with the Trailli. Resolution is higher, bass more visceral and overall sense of soundstage was more enveloping. Played through LP6TI.


Intriguing. Do you know if it’s sold separately and pricing? And the million dollar question - how is the microphonics vs the PW


----------



## RPKwan

xenithon said:


> Intriguing. Do you know if it’s sold separately and pricing? And the million dollar question - how is the microphonics vs the PW


Not sure it's available anymore. We were sitting down and not moving too much so I didn't pay much attention to microphonics. It's sheathed in a very pliable PVC so I don't think it would be as quiet as the cloth that PW uses for some of their cables.


----------



## Andricop

Andricop said:


> Thanks @RPKwan !
> 
> May I ask with what IEM and DAP you are pairing the Orpheus and which kind of music you listen?
> 
> ...



Another question if someone knows : what material is the Orpheus? Only copper?
Thanks!


----------



## SLC1966

orifiel said:


> Now i’m wondering...
> 
> is there any cable similar to the 1950s for over ear headphones?
> 
> ...


The Cardas Clear HP cable uses the same wire as the 1950.   Excellent HP cable from memory of my HP days past!


----------



## RPKwan

Andricop said:


> Another question if someone knows : what material is the Orpheus? Only copper?
> Thanks!


Only copper.


----------



## claud W

Being the cable freak that I am, I decided to buy an 8 wire # 10 a few weeks ago. I have been preoccupied breaking in new IEMs and their cables. For the most part they are inexpensive Chinese cables and IEMs from Ali Express. Most of them sound pretty good and a few are exceptional. I researched them on our Discovery thread and other reviews. Somewhere I learned of PW cables and bought that # 10. Did not try it until 30 minutes ago after attaching my set of Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk. I attached the other connector to my HiBy R6 2020 and let her rip starting with Joni Mitchel Blue, "a case of you" 
WOW!! I am used to cable improvement, but this was the sound I have been seeking. Full, tonally correct and dynamic. I immediately went to Accessory Jack website and ordered # 10 4 wire, #5 4 and 8 wire. The 4 wires will be used on my portable system, a decent sounding IEM and my HiBy R3 Pro Saber. 
Whenever I recover from IEM and cableitis, I want one of those more interesting PW cables.


----------



## gLer

Yep, the Anniversary cables are beautiful, sound incredible and are very well priced for what you get. They're also the gateway drug to the 'big boys' cables, usually denoted by Year names, as I'm slowly discovering.


----------



## proedros

gLer said:


> Yep, the Anniversary cables are beautiful, sound incredible and are very well priced for what you get. They're also the gateway drug to the 'big boys' cables, usually denoted by Year names, as I'm slowly discovering.



started with a no5 cable , moved on to 1960s 2wire.

well at least , i have zero upgraditis thoughts since i bought it , so those 600 euros spent are indeed money well spent


----------



## gLer

proedros said:


> started with a no5 cable , moved on to 1960s 2wire.
> 
> well at least , i have zero upgraditis thoughts since i bought it , so those 600 euros spent are indeed money well spent


Indeed that's my thinking. But I want the 1960s AND 1950s, and 4W on both. Lord help me.


----------



## claud W

PW has learned the secret to constructing great cables. Several other high priced cable vendors have not from my experience. They make very pretty cables, but their performance is not what it should be. The late Bob Crump had the skill and my Cary - Merlin speaker system is 100 % TG Audio/ Bob Crump wires.


----------



## Bax1020

gLer said:


> Indeed that's my thinking. But I want the 1960s AND 1950s, and 4W on both. Lord help me.


Yeah! Those are the best cables i have heard! I sold my 1950s at a loss to get 1960s 4W but now i’m kicking myself for it. Back to saving again to get 1950s😅


----------



## Frankie D

gLer said:


> Indeed that's my thinking. But I want the 1960s AND 1950s, and 4W on both. Lord help me.


1950’s are the best!!!  Make sure you like grey!


----------



## claud W (Mar 26, 2021)

So, after listening to my 8 wire #10 and getting blown away, I did a foolish thing. I ordered a #5 8 wire and a #5 4 wire as well as a # 10 4 wire. The 8 wires are perfectly fine using them while sitting on my porch, but a bit heavy for a walk along the beach with my Hiby R3 Pro Saber. This time, I used Accessory Jack, and of course, they only had one cable in stock. I would think getting the others from PW would not be hard as they are both in HK
Like gLer, I too want the 4 wire versions of the 1960 and 1950, snd they will be my next purchases. I do not plan to buy any more IEM cables until late Summer or early Fall when I will have sufficient funds for at least one of them.


----------



## gLer

claud W said:


> So, after listening to my 8 wire #10 and getting blown away, I did a foolish thing. I ordered a #5 8 wire and a #5 4 wire as well as a # 10 4 wire. The 8 wires are perfectly fine using them while sitting on my porch, but a bit heavy for a walk along the beach with my Hiby R3 Pro Saber. This time, I used Accessory Jack, and of course, they only had one cable in stock. I would think getting the others from PW would not be hard as they are both in HK.


Not sure where you're based by MusicTech stocks them too and can often get them to you cheaper and faster than the Asian-based suppliers.


----------



## claud W (Mar 26, 2021)

gLer said:


> Not sure where you're based by MusicTech stocks them too and can often get them to you cheaper and faster than the Asian-based suppliers.


I bought my # 10  8 wire from Andrew at MusicTeck, but He did not like matching accessory jack prices and said that they were not an authorized dealer. I may return to him when I buy my next PW cable. Sometimes he ie happy to discount and sometimes, grumbly. MusicTek has one great thing, Fast Shipping. Andrew ships the same day and it gets to me two days later since we are both on the east coast.


----------



## Andricop

claud W said:


> He did not like matching accessory jack prices and said that they were not an authorized dealer.


Indeed, I asked PW Audio and they told me that they don't know Accessory Jack


----------



## claud W

Does anybody here know where AccessoryJacK gets their PW cables? Anyone else here use AccessoryJack to buy PW cables?


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> Does anybody here know where AccessoryJacK gets their PW cables? Anyone else here use AccessoryJack to buy PW cables?


I use them to get the stuff Musicteck doesn't offer. And they have a lot of discounts going on.


----------



## Quang23693

KuroKitsu said:


> I use them to get the stuff Musicteck doesn't offer. And they have a lot of discounts going on.


Yeah, i have also got my 1950s from Musicteck during Black Friday with reasonable price and the excellent customer service. I also recommend them.


----------



## claud W (Mar 28, 2021)

With my somewhat large order, I discovered another Accessory Jack  benefit. If they do not have your cable in stock, they merely have to go across town to get it from PW. Both businesses are in HK.
If MusicTeck has what you want in stock, It's first class service from Andrew. His prices are a touch higher than AcessoryJack, but he has price matched for me.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Quang23693 said:


> Yeah, i have also got my 1950s from Musicteck during Black Friday with reasonable price and the excellent customer service. I also recommend them.





claud W said:


> With my somewhat large order, I discovered another Accessory Jack  benefit. If they do not have your cable in stock, they merely have to go across town to get it from PW. Both businesses are in HK.
> If MusicTeck has what you want in stock, It's first class service from Andrew. His prices are a touch higher than AcessoryJack, but he has price matched for me.


Yup Accesory Jack has the benefit of being local for stock. But dealing with them for any after service would be a bigger hassle. 

With Musicteck, the after service is what you're paying for. Andrew gets his orders fulfilled pretty quickly and he does push PW to get them out asap as well. 

Both offer pretty good discounts.


----------



## gLer

Hey guys, can anyone chime in on the sonic differences, if any, between the 1950s and 1960s 2-wire and 4-wire versions? I'm seriously considering a double cable upgrade, so if the 2-wire versions are close enough to the 4-wire, that's good enough for me. Also, I know some people prefer the 2-wire versions, so please chime in if you have a view on this. Much appreciated! 

PS. 1950s will be paired with Legend X, 1960s with Fourte.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Hey guys, can anyone chime in on the sonic differences, if any, between the 1950s and 1960s 2-wire and 4-wire versions? I'm seriously considering a double cable upgrade, so if the 2-wire versions are close enough to the 4-wire, that's good enough for me. Also, I know some people prefer the 2-wire versions, so please chime in if you have a view on this. Much appreciated!
> 
> PS. 1950s will be paired with Legend X, 1960s with Fourte.


The only thing I can say from experience is that the Legend X and the 1950’s is a very good pairing. To my ears everything on the LX tightens up and the clarity and detail increases quite a bit. I recently tested this pair against the £6k Obravo Ra21c, and there really wasn’t that much between them to my ears. I think that LX & 1950’s are a formidable pair.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> The only thing I can say from experience is that the Legend X and the 1950’s is a very good pairing. To my ears everything on the LX tightens up and the clarity and detail increases quite a bit. I recently tested this pair against the £6k Obravo Ra21c, and there really wasn’t that much between them to my ears. I think that LX & 1950’s are a formidable pair.


Thanks, I assume you have the 4-wire version, and if so have you heard it with the 2-wire version? I'm looking to get the 2-wire.

From everything I've read so far, the 2-wire 1960s is actually preferable for the Fourte pairing compared to the brighter 4-wire 1960s, so I'm curious what the sonic differences are between the 2-wire and 4-wire versions of the 1950s.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Thanks, I assume you have the 4-wire version, and if so have you heard it with the 2-wire version? I'm looking to get the 2-wire.
> 
> From everything I've read so far, the 2-wire 1960s is actually preferable for the Fourte pairing compared to the brighter 4-wire 1960s, so I'm curious what the sonic differences are between the 2-wire and 4-wire versions of the 1950s.


I have the 4 wire. I didn’t even know there was a 2 wire version of the 1950’s. I am aware that there is a Monile ft. 1950’s which I think is 2 wire but I don’t know how the Monile series differs from the Century series.


----------



## xenithon

gLer said:


> Hey guys, can anyone chime in on the sonic differences, if any, between the 1950s and 1960s 2-wire and 4-wire versions? I'm seriously considering a double cable upgrade, so if the 2-wire versions are close enough to the 4-wire, that's good enough for me. Also, I know some people prefer the 2-wire versions, so please chime in if you have a view on this. Much appreciated!
> 
> PS. 1950s will be paired with Legend X, 1960s with Fourte.


Also keen on this question. Considering a 1950s with the Fourte Noir in case anyone has tried that pairing.


----------



## Progisus

gLer said:


> Thanks, I assume you have the 4-wire version, and if so have you heard it with the 2-wire version? I'm looking to get the 2-wire.
> 
> From everything I've read so far, the 2-wire 1960s is actually preferable for the Fourte pairing compared to the brighter 4-wire 1960s, so I'm curious what the sonic differences are between the 2-wire and 4-wire versions of the 1950s.


I am using the 1960 2 wire with fourte. The pairing is so good I have put my headphones away and been listening exclusively to the TT2 with them.


----------



## gLer

Deferenz said:


> I have the 4 wire. I didn’t even know there was a 2 wire version of the 1950’s. I am aware that there is a Monile ft. 1950’s which I think is 2 wire but I don’t know how the Monile series differs from the Century series.


You're right, I don't think there is a 2-wire version. But I think I know someone who might be able to make me one...


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> You're right, I don't think there is a 2-wire version. But I think I know someone who might be able to make me one...


He he...no doubt he could 😃 

I have no idea though on what you would get sound wise. People here say the 4 wire 1960’s and the 2 wire are really quite different, and I suspect it would be the same with the 1950’s. Perhaps you could be the first to find out? 😃


----------



## claud W

My base PW order should arrive tomorrow according to FedEx. I tried to cover the #5 and #10. Based on my brief experience with my # 10, eight wire, I ordered two #10 four wire, one each for mmcx and 2 pin. Then a #5, 8 wire and two 4 wire #5s like the 4 wire # 10s. 8 wires are 4.4 and 4 wires are 2.5. After 6 months to a year's experience with these cables, I should have enough to order a more expensive PW cable.
Lastly, how long would you break in one of these PW cables ?


----------



## gLer

claud W said:


> My base PW order should arrive tomorrow according to FedEx. I tried to cover the #5 and #10. Based on my brief experience with my # 10, eight wire, I ordered two #10 four wire, one each for mmcx and 2 pin. Then a #5, 8 wire and two 4 wire #5s like the 4 wire # 10s. 8 wires are 4.4 and 4 wires are 2.5. After 6 months to a year's experience with these cables, I should have enough to order a more expensive PW cable.
> Lastly, how long would you break in one of these PW cables ?


I think PW recommend 200 hours but a few days should be more than enough.


----------



## Deferenz

claud W said:


> My base PW order should arrive tomorrow according to FedEx. I tried to cover the #5 and #10. Based on my brief experience with my # 10, eight wire, I ordered two #10 four wire, one each for mmcx and 2 pin. Then a #5, 8 wire and two 4 wire #5s like the 4 wire # 10s. 8 wires are 4.4 and 4 wires are 2.5. After 6 months to a year's experience with these cables, I should have enough to order a more expensive PW cable.
> Lastly, how long would you break in one of these PW cables ?


I have the PW no.5 and 1950’s. The former I burned for 50hrs and the latter for 100hrs. Both felt ok after that.


----------



## claud W

Thank you gLer and Deferenz for your assistance. My cables are expected to arrive today so your answers to my question were ever so timely. I usually burn them in a week 24/7 so that should do for these as well. I will check on them at 50 and 100 hours to hear what the first 4 wire sounds like just for later burn in guidance. I have attached a pic of my burn in/computer music stack. Click on it to enlarge.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Deferenz said:


> I have the PW no.5 and 1950’s. The former I burned for 50hrs and the latter for 100hrs. Both felt ok after that.



All this talk about the 1950 makes me super jealous and anxious to find or get one!!


----------



## Deferenz

saltyfr0g said:


> All this talk about the 1950 makes me super jealous and anxious to find or get one!!


I was the same before I got one. Due to the cost I was really nervous about pressing the ‘purchase’ button. It is a very good cable though. Is it worth RRP of $2k+, well that’s a different debate! Luckily I took advantage of the Black Friday sales. I have seen used ones for sale on here for around $1,200 which is obviously better than RRP, but still a bit costly nonetheless. 

However, as audiophiles we are contractually obliged to try and eek out every last % of sound quality, which ultimately means you probably have to get one!! 😃😃


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> My base PW order should arrive tomorrow according to FedEx. I tried to cover the #5 and #10. Based on my brief experience with my # 10, eight wire, I ordered two #10 four wire, one each for mmcx and 2 pin. Then a #5, 8 wire and two 4 wire #5s like the 4 wire # 10s. 8 wires are 4.4 and 4 wires are 2.5. After 6 months to a year's experience with these cables, I should have enough to order a more expensive PW cable.
> Lastly, how long would you break in one of these PW cables ?


That's a lot of anniversary cables :sweats:

Just take the plunge and try the Monile or 1960s 

Not a break in person, I just enjoy them out of the box.


----------



## frestoinc

Anyone tried pairing the monile with a/u12t?


----------



## KuroKitsu

frestoinc said:


> Anyone tried pairing the monile with a/u12t?


The Monile 2 wire is my permanent cable for the A12t and M4


----------



## Andricop

gLer said:


> I think PW recommend 200 hours but a few days should be more than enough.


PW told me 50 hours today


----------



## fzman

Curious which PW cable you folks would recommend to someone who loves his OSLO and Eletech Fortitude cables, and his Triton Audio built Cardas iem cables.  Looking for natural timbres not a 'photoshop filter' alteration to the sound.


----------



## Deferenz

fzman said:


> Curious which PW cable you folks would recommend to someone who loves his OSLO and Eletech Fortitude cables, and his Triton Audio built Cardas iem cables.  Looking for natural timbres not a 'photoshop filter' alteration to the sound.


I tried Fortitude and PW No.5 at the same time and they were quite similar. The main difference I found is that the Fortitude’s sound is a little clearer while the No.5 is a little warmer.


----------



## claud W

Just decided to try my #5 eight wire without burn in. I attached CA Andro on one end, Hiby R6 2020 on the other and let her rip. On shuffle. Ben Webster -- Ben's Blues, 5.6 DSD, then into Tool. Just too good for fiddling around. AND it's gonna get better with burn in? You'r Schiiting me.


----------



## KuroKitsu

frestoinc said:


> Anyone tried pairing the monile with a/u12t?


Just to add: I think the Monile would be good with the u12t as well. It does the same thing as the Saladin but a much higher technical proficiency.


claud W said:


> Just decided to try my #5 eight wire without burn in. I attached CA Andro on one end, Hiby R6 2020 on the other and let her rip. On shuffle. Ben Webster -- Ben's Blues, 5.6 DSD, then into Tool. Just too good for fiddling around. AND it's gonna get better with burn in? You'r Schiiting me.


The No. 5 is a really good pairing with the exception of the 2020 and MW10 for the Andro line up (Gold not included). No. 10 would be better or those two. I'd really love to try that but I've swapped over to non-pvc/pvc based insulation on my cables for longevity.


----------



## claud W

KuroKitsu said:


> Just to add: I think the Monile would be good with the u12t as well. It does the same thing as the Saladin but a much higher technical proficiency.
> 
> The No. 5 is a really good pairing with the exception of the 2020 and MW10 for the Andro line up (Gold not included). No. 10 would be better or those two. I'd really love to try that but I've swapped over to non-pvc/pvc based insulation on my cables for longevity.


My Andro is 2019 vintage. Just standard Andro, no gold etc. I have a #5 four wire coming soon that may just be the trick for my Ara.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Apr 4, 2021)

DHL just delivered this baby for me. Glad Musicteck helped me get it ordered despite a month long wait for it to arrive at my doorstep.

So far, I'm hearing a much darker background, but also richer and more vivid notes on the Odin. So giving the 4.4 ground does work in an audible fashion.

Regarding the hissing (which is the primary reason I got this). It cut the hiss on my sensitive iems by about half, which was a huge improvment on the test track.

With the Zeus XRA, I could hear the hiss throughout the entire track without the adapter. But with the adapter the hiss was inaudible once the music started getting busy.

The hiss on Odin becomes near inaudible. Prior to the adapter there was a bit of hiss that stopped when music started playing. With the adapter I had to concentrate to pick out the hiss from background noises with no music playing.

Wraith is quite similar to the Odin even on high gain. An interesting effect was that the Wraith sounded louder and I actually turned the volume down compared to without the adapter.

Wish I had a pair of Andros of hand to test as well. I was hoping to quash the hissing completely, but it seems my ears are just sensitive towards hiss.


----------



## fzman

KuroKitsu said:


> DHL just delivered this baby for me. Glad Musicteck helped me get it ordered despite a month long wait for it to arrive at my doorstep.
> 
> So far, I'm hearing a much darker background, but also richer and more vivid notes on the Odin. So giving the 4.4 ground does work in an audible fashion.
> 
> <snip>


Great news for you, bummer for my wallet-just tried my new Sultans on the 2000cu and it sounds wonderful- using the Dita OSLO cable, so I can go 2.5mm direct.   I have other cables with hard-wired 4,4s I now I am thinking I need the PW adaptor for it....  Ironic in that you love the Sultan so much,.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Apr 4, 2021)

fzman said:


> Great news for you, bummer for my wallet-just tried my new Sultans on the 2000cu and it sounds wonderful- using the Dita OSLO cable, so I can go 2.5mm direct.   I have other cables with hard-wired 4,4s I now I am thinking I need the PW adaptor for it....  Ironic in that you love the Sultan so much,.


I think PW also makes a 4.4 adapter for AK with the 1960s wiring. It's worth trying


----------



## fzman

KuroKitsu said:


> I think PW also makes a 4.4 adapter for AK with the 1960s wiring. It's worth trying


I saw that one too- and the Effect Audio one (I have Musicteck on "speed-dial").   I am trying to find the balance-point of 'the best' and 'more than good enough'. The A&K is big and heavy for many grab and go take a walk scenarios- so I am not sure how high to aim on this one.  The better one is 2x the price of the good one.... Thanks for the heads-up.  I also have The P6Pro and a few others.... really should thin the herd. I have an N6 vii with the A01 card, and the 2000cu is better. I have a PAW6000 and it is tiny, fast and sunds very good- and have excellent drive-power, but the P6Pro is all of the above, but sounds better, but has a 'worse' UI. .  There's also a Questyle QP1R, a HiFiMan 901 and dead Dethonray and Calyx Ms also too as well in addition.  Time for the classifieds, I think.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Does PWA have any demo cables, specifically a 1950?


----------



## claud W

What is it to be? Monile 50s or 60s for my Dunu SA6 or my Sony M9 ?


----------



## claud W (Apr 9, 2021)

I ordered what was available on sale from MusicTeck. A 1950s, Monile, 2 pin and 4.4. I wanted an MMCX in 1960s, but no cigar.


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> What is it to be? Monile 50s or 60s for my Dunu SA6 or my Sony M9 ?





claud W said:


> I ordered what was available on sale from MusicTeck. A 1950s, Monile, 2 pin and 4.4. I wanted an MMCX in 1960s, but no cigar.


Errrr, the 4 wire Monile variants cost more than the iems themselves (Slightly less than the M9 on sale), seems a tad bit extreme?

Also worth nothing they might be a tad bit stiff as the Monile 2 wire is noticeably stiffer than most cables I've owned.


----------



## claud W

KuroKitsu said:


> Errrr, the 4 wire Monile variants cost more than the iems themselves (Slightly less than the M9 on sale), seems a tad bit extreme?
> 
> Also worth nothing they might be a tad bit stiff as the Monile 2 wire is noticeably stiffer than most cables I've owned.


The # 5 and # 10 in 4 and 8 wire are damn good cables. I just want to try one of their more interesting cables and the Monile  50s was on sale @ MusicTeck so why not. I have more expensive cables from PlusSound.


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> The # 5 and # 10 in 4 and 8 wire are damn good cables. I just want to try one of their more interesting cables and the Monile  50s was on sale @ MusicTeck so why not. I have more expensive cables from PlusSound.


I think going from the #5 and #10 to the 2 wire Monile would be a bigger change than from the latter to the 4 wire Moniles. Even on sale those are pretty hefty, the uniqueness in the sound owing more the wire configuration than material difference.

Personally I havn't paired a cable that is more than 50% of the iem's price, usually around 25% though. 

Anyhow hope you like them.


----------



## gLer

KuroKitsu said:


> I think going from the #5 and #10 to the 2 wire Monile would be a bigger change than from the latter to the 4 wire Moniles. Even on sale those are pretty hefty, the uniqueness in the sound owing more the wire configuration than material difference.
> 
> Personally I havn't paired a cable that is more than 50% of the iem's price, usually around 25% though.
> 
> Anyhow hope you like them.


I tend to agree. Get the best IEMs you can afford first before pairing with new cables. If you have budget for high-end cables, rather use that on better IEMs first. The jump will be much more dramatic that way. Once you've reached a certain ceiling with IEMs, that's when adding 1950s/60s-level flagship cables (might) make sense, as a final tweak. But to each his own. That's just my 0.02.


----------



## claud W (Apr 10, 2021)

For me, there comes a point when it is pointless to spend more than $1000 on an IEM but not on a cable. That's because I am 73 years old and my hearing above 7 or 8 K just ain't that good. I have several $1000+ IEMs from CA, and several $500ish IEMs that are quite good for everyday activities like a good walk.A good cable can improve a number of my IEMs while an IEM only once.
As to cable stiffness, I am expecting my 4 wire Monile to not be a walking wire. That is what the 4 wire #5 and #10 are for. My Monile is for sitting on my screen porch either home or at my beach cottage listening to a top flight IEM that has synergy with the Monile.


----------



## fzman

At some level it becomes similar to wondering which is more important: food, sleep, water, or breathing.  They ALL matter and you really need them all to be at your best. That said, anecdotally, it seems to me that folks churn their iems way faster than their cables or DAPs. 

Given the two claims above, I would think settlinig in on the best cables you can get, and sticking with them makes sense, expecially if you pick cables that are not intentional filters or sound-changers by design. Of course there's also a dizzying array of connectors which makes any cable far less than 'universal'.  Just when you think "OK, goong forward, 4.4 mmcx. PERIOD" then Sultan happens, and probably Odin as well......

Got the 1960s 2.5mm AK adapter on Friday from Musicteck.  Big thumbs uo!  Great protection for the 2.5mm plug, and i believe it sounds better.


----------



## eseybi

fzman said:


> At some level it becomes similar to wondering which is more important: food, sleep, water, or breathing.  They ALL matter and you really need them all to be at your best. That said, anecdotally, it seems to me that folks churn their iems way faster than their cables or DAPs.
> 
> Given the two claims above, I would think settlinig in on the best cables you can get, and sticking with them makes sense, expecially if you pick cables that are not intentional filters or sound-changers by design. Of course there's also a dizzying array of connectors which makes any cable far less than 'universal'.  Just when you think "OK, goong forward, 4.4 mmcx. PERIOD" then Sultan happens, and probably Odin as well......
> 
> Got the 1960s 2.5mm AK adapter on Friday from Musicteck.  Big thumbs uo!  Great protection for the 2.5mm plug, and i believe it sounds better.


Is this the pw adapter that makes the 3.5 its ground? What wire, dap and iem are you using it with. What improved?

Sorry to bombard you with questions just too curios and been planning on getting one  for the ak and sony


----------



## fzman

eseybi said:


> Is this the pw adapter that makes the 3.5 its ground? What wire, dap and iem are you using it with. What improved?
> 
> Sorry to bombard you with questions just too curios and been planning on getting one  for the ak and sony


I got the 1960s wired version. I am using with SP2000cu, and a variety of stuff. It sounded better using an OSLO cable with 4.4mm plug than the same cabe withe the 2.5mm plug straight in to the 2000cu.  It was more natural sounding,and a bit more realistic. It was enough of a difference, AFIAC, that it has not gotten unplugged.  Iems were Noble Sultan and Final A8000, and amostly my new Crystalcable Double Duet wire.


----------



## eseybi

fzman said:


> I got the 1960s wired version. I am using with SP2000cu, and a variety of stuff. It sounded better using an OSLO cable with 4.4mm plug than the same cabe withe the 2.5mm plug straight in to the 2000cu.  It was more natural sounding,and a bit more realistic. It was enough of a difference, AFIAC, that it has not gotten unplugged.  Iems were Noble Sultan and Final A8000, and amostly my new Crystalcable Double Duet wire.


Wow thanks for the quick impression. Im getting mine now seems to be missing link for AK for me. Natural and realistic maybe due to blacker background. 
I have my wm1z modded with pw wire before and it was super dark and went the sp2k and find something lacking. Thanks again


----------



## fzman

You are welcome. I try to be mindful of both over-analyzing sound and 'over-using' plugs and jacks and connectors.It is not good for my sanity or my gear to continuously plug and replug gear and replay the dsame tunes over and over again! I am also annoyed by the number of possible connector combos in portable audio (home audio is rca vs xlr, spade vs banana, and most gear takes both anyway). Oh for a world where you can use a cable with any iem, and any dap......

That said, I generally prefer 'balanced' connection, if nothing else, i feel that the 4.4 is a more robust connector.  The PW 'block' has the benefit of giving structural strength/integrity to the 4.4 into 2.5 connection, and I believe, brings better sound. The OSLO cable i used has interchangable 'tips', so it was a great tool to use for the comparison. Granted, it only tells me about the results with it, but it was a good way to try it. 

So, I tried it, I liked it, it makes me feel 'safer' using the gear in a portable environment, and it has not been unplugged from the 2000cu since then!


----------



## Tristy (Apr 20, 2021)

fzman said:


> You are welcome. I try to be mindful of both over-analyzing sound and 'over-using' plugs and jacks and connectors.It is not good for my sanity or my gear to continuously plug and replug gear and replay the dsame tunes over and over again! I am also annoyed by the number of possible connector combos in portable audio (home audio is rca vs xlr, spade vs banana, and most gear takes both anyway). Oh for a world where you can use a cable with any iem, and any dap......
> 
> That said, I generally prefer 'balanced' connection, if nothing else, i feel that the 4.4 is a more robust connector.  The PW 'block' has the benefit of giving structural strength/integrity to the 4.4 into 2.5 connection, and I believe, brings better sound. The OSLO cable i used has interchangable 'tips', so it was a great tool to use for the comparison. Granted, it only tells me about the results with it, but it was a good way to try it.
> 
> So, I tried it, I liked it, it makes me feel 'safer' using the gear in a portable environment, and it has not been unplugged from the 2000cu since then!


I have just bought a 2.5mm to 4.4mm PW audio adapter in order to test my 2.5mm cables with the 4.4mm to 2.5mm AK block (using the ground connection of the 3.5mm connection - I know, I know... its a bit of a mess but I had the block on hand and I wanted to see if incorporating the ground had any benefit). So I did a test with just the 2.5mm into the SE200 and then with the 2 adapters using the ground of the 3.5mm output and to my surprise I heard a slight improvement. I need to do some more tests as it isn't night and day but to my ears, using Odin, the sound definitely had a more tangible quality to it and sounded more three-dimensional.


----------



## eseybi

fzman said:


> You are welcome. I try to be mindful of both over-analyzing sound and 'over-using' plugs and jacks and connectors.It is not good for my sanity or my gear to continuously plug and replug gear and replay the dsame tunes over and over again! I am also annoyed by the number of possible connector combos in portable audio (home audio is rca vs xlr, spade vs banana, and most gear takes both anyway). Oh for a world where you can use a cable with any iem, and any dap......
> 
> That said, I generally prefer 'balanced' connection, if nothing else, i feel that the 4.4 is a more robust connector.  The PW 'block' has the benefit of giving structural strength/integrity to the 4.4 into 2.5 connection, and I believe, brings better sound. The OSLO cable i used has interchangable 'tips', so it was a great tool to use for the comparison. Granted, it only tells me about the results with it, but it was a good way to try it.
> 
> So, I tried it, I liked it, it makes me feel 'safer' using the gear in a portable environment, and it has not been unplugged from the 2000cu since then!


So true I'm guilty of that when we try to squeeze thr very last performance we can get from our gear a simple tuning/adapter/wire i tend to sometimes expect a center aspect to change and i sort of hear it at first try but as we go on thr burning we realize there arr subtle to know change  is so maybe just a minute of a difference. But mw comparing the sturdiness of the 4.4 makes it more robust and confident to use. And thr blacker back ground is somthing im anticipating 😂


----------



## fzman

I know that burn-in and break-in are contested issues, but solid state electronics operates differently (better) when properly warmed up. Data sheets for devices like chips and transistors show plots of temp vs distortion, etc, so even the engineers that work for the companies that make the poarts know this for fact.

So, in order to avoid what nay-sayers call 'brain burn-in" I always try to run the gear for an hour or at least 30 minutes, then do a quick listen, make the change- do a quick listen, then let it play for 30 minutes or so more, then listen again, so it is not me adjusting to a new sound.  

The important thing is to not lossen the connectors and sockets by changing out connections 'too often'. Origninally mmcx and 2-pin were incorporated into iem designs, so if a cable 'broke' it was user-replacable, rather than having to send the iems to the 'hospital' for surgery....


----------



## IgeNeLL

Tristy said:


> I have just bought a 2.5mm to 4.4mm PW audio adapter in order to test my 2.5mm cables with the 4.4mm to 2.5mm AK block (using the ground connection of the 3.5mm connection - I know, I know... its a bit of a mess but I had the block on hand and I wanted to see if incorporating the ground had any benefit). So I did a test with just the 2.5mm into the SE200 and then with the 2 adapters using the ground of the 3.5mm output and to my surprise I heard a slight improvement. I need to do some more tests as it isn't night and day but to my ears, using Odin, the sound definitely had a more tangible quality to it and sounded more three-dimensional.


which part of your cable and iems benefits from the additional grounding poles?


----------



## Tristy

IgeNeLL said:


> which part of your cable and iems benefits from the additional grounding poles?


I was literally just thinking this last night. The 2.5mm cable wouldn’t have the capacity to benefit from a grounding pole would it? I’m not sure how it works, can the casing be used as a grounding element? If not the changes I’m hearing must be to down to the cable differences in the adapter vs the Odin’s cable.


----------



## Andricop




----------



## IgeNeLL

IgeNeLL said:


> which part of your cable and iems benefits from the additional grounding poles?



The GND pole can act as a reference point for mass - where interference current will flow into this point.
1. Does your cable has a shield.
2. Does the shield connected to the pole?
3. Does it is corrected with the technical specification of the device.

For desktop device, you will mess up if connect the GND of massing system to SE(SINGLE END GND pole).
User is messing up because they don't know, and the manufacture doesn't know or actively don't know too.


----------



## claud W

Andricop said:


>


So, what IEMs are those connected to that PW cable? Mest 2? My Mest 2 is scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## Andricop

claud W said:


> So, what IEMs are those connected to that PW cable? Mest 2? My Mest 2 is scheduled for delivery today.



Rhapsodio Infinity mkII custom


----------



## aaf evo

That looks like the Orpheus right? How is it?


----------



## Andricop

aaf evo said:


> That looks like the Orpheus right? How is it?


Indeed.
Stunning.
Awesome build quality, better soundstage, better layering, more details, more bass and some nice smoothness compare to the stock cable which was already really good.
It's also very comfortable and I have a better hold and seal of the CIEM than with the stock cable.


----------



## aaf evo

Andricop said:


> Indeed.
> Stunning.
> Awesome build quality, better soundstage, better layering, more details, more bass and some nice smoothness compare to the stock cable which was already really good.
> It's also very comfortable and I have a better hold and seal of the CIEM than with the stock cable.



I am guessing you are located in Asia? How’s tbe microphonics compared to 1960s 4 wire? If this Mason Fabled Sound doesn’t work out for me I am considering trying to get one to see if I can take the Traillii even further.


----------



## Andricop

I am not. I'm in Europe.
I can't compare with the 1960s 4w but microphonics are not a problem for me with this cable.


----------



## aaf evo

Andricop said:


> I am not. I'm in Europe.
> I can't compare with the 1960s 4w but microphonics are not a problem for me with this cable.



👀 how did you manage to get it? I asked Andrew about it and PW audio had told him it’s for Asian market only and not many units produced.


----------



## Andricop

Yes, 50 pieces/year.
I just wrote Peter and bought it directly from PW


----------



## aaf evo

Thanks for the info. Not anything I plan to buy soon or maybe ever but good to know.


----------



## claud W (Apr 23, 2021)

I have been breaking in some single DD IEMs and their PW #5 4 wire cables. It seems that the #5  four wires sound better with DD IEMs and the #10 four wires sound better with the multiple BA IEMs. Is this true for you? Should I assign my 1950 four wire Monile to my UM 3DT or to my Monarch?


----------



## Tristy

IgeNeLL said:


> The GND pole can act as a reference point for mass - where interference current will flow into this point.
> 1. Does your cable has a shield.
> 2. Does the shield connected to the pole?
> 3. Does it is corrected with the technical specification of the device.
> ...


Alright I think I'm going mad but there is definitely some sort of sorcery going on here. I emailed PW directly to see if my dodgy adapter combo would actually take advantage of the 3.5mm's ground pole alongside the chain I have below and they said "No"... Yet I've done several back and forth's and I can clearly hear better layering and a more three-dimensional sound. I'm not sure if its something within the adapter coming directly from the player thats doing this but it sounds better to my ears... which is not ideal given how impractical it is but SQ above all else.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Tristy said:


> Alright I think I'm going mad but there is definitely some sort of sorcery going on here. I emailed PW directly to see if my dodgy adapter combo would actually take advantage of the 3.5mm's ground pole alongside the chain I have below and they said "No"... Yet I've done several back and forth's and I can clearly hear better layering and a more three-dimensional sound. I'm not sure if its something within the adapter coming directly from the player thats doing this but it sounds better to my ears... which is not ideal given how impractical it is but SQ above all else.


The cable itself won't be able to use the grounding benefits offered by the AK 4.4, but I would suspect there is something done by the grounding to the SQ that is passing its way up the chain. 

You might not be getting the full benefits of using a 4.4 with the adapter grounding it, but an audible difference is still good to hear. 

I'm still waiting for when it's safe to meet up and get a second opinion on the 1A grounding adapter. But there's an audible improvement to my ears as well with the Odin.


----------



## Tristy

KuroKitsu said:


> The cable itself won't be able to use the grounding benefits offered by the AK 4.4, but I would suspect there is something done by the grounding to the SQ that is passing its way up the chain.
> 
> You might not be getting the full benefits of using a 4.4 with the adapter grounding it, but an audible difference is still good to hear.
> 
> I'm still waiting for when it's safe to meet up and get a second opinion on the 1A grounding adapter. But there's an audible improvement to my ears as well with the Odin.



Yeah that’s what I was thinking, maybe at the player ‘level’ shall we call it, the benefit manifests. Which in turn is passed up the chain somehow equating to a more stable left / right distinction? I don’t know but it has made me question myself. I’ll give it another go in the morning with fresh ears. Using the 2.5mm directly with Odin I definitely perceived the sound as a lot more two dimensional and seemingly on a single plane. Interesting but at this point you start to doubt your own ears and put it down to placebo.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I'm using the 1960 2 wire with my Rhapsodio Eden’s to great effect!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Tristy said:


> Alright I think I'm going mad but there is definitely some sort of sorcery going on here. I emailed PW directly to see if my dodgy adapter combo would actually take advantage of the 3.5mm's ground pole alongside the chain I have below and they said "No"... Yet I've done several back and forth's and I can clearly hear better layering and a more three-dimensional sound. I'm not sure if its something within the adapter coming directly from the player thats doing this but it sounds better to my ears... which is not ideal given how impractical it is but SQ above all else.


My little piece of black magic arrived today to use with my Hugo 2, looking forward to trying it tonight!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Okay, my magic box arrived today for my Hugo 2, and color me impressed, I've never, ever heard the Hugo sound this good driving headphones.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Tristy said:


> Alright I think I'm going mad but there is definitely some sort of sorcery going on here. I emailed PW directly to see if my dodgy adapter combo would actually take advantage of the 3.5mm's ground pole alongside the chain I have below and they said "No"... Yet I've done several back and forth's and I can clearly hear better layering and a more three-dimensional sound. I'm not sure if its something within the adapter coming directly from the player thats doing this but it sounds better to my ears... which is not ideal given how impractical it is but SQ above all else.


Let me confirm:
- Setup 1: direct from SE200.
- Setup 2: 4.4 to (2.5+3.5 adapter) + 2.5 to 4.4 adapter.

This example is clearly show how miss interpretation can occur when listening to music. In your case I suggest that there might be the phenomenon of something like when adding additional resistance like 2 adapter, the signal is actually degraded. However, when degrading by pass through some different, connector with different material, the signal might be reflected, diffused, then the LR separation might decreased. This degrade might lower the separation then give you the feeling of more 3D sound, however, this is degrading. That might similar to cross-feed issue, or some still claim that in same device, SE is more musical than BAL. Just my assumption for explain.

But one thing is absolutely right is that, adding one adapter always degrade the sound quality of signal. Even you do it with the best material.


----------



## KuroKitsu

IgeNeLL said:


> Let me confirm:
> - Setup 1: direct from SE200.
> - Setup 2: 4.4 to (2.5+3.5 adapter) + 2.5 to 4.4 adapter.
> 
> ...


*shrug* I mean people spend tons of money trying to introduce distortion for the ideal sound. So signal degradation might not be as big of an issue as its made to be.

I'm fine with my neotech silver pigtails tyvm. Not paying for pigtails made out of the same as a cable for an additional arm and a leg.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

IgeNeLL said:


> Let me confirm:
> - Setup 1: direct from SE200.
> - Setup 2: 4.4 to (2.5+3.5 adapter) + 2.5 to 4.4 adapter.
> 
> ...


I interesting, but I'm hearing the adapter improve the sonics of a Hugo 2, bigger stage, timbre and tone, with most headphones and IEMs I find the Hugo is thin, and lacking body.


----------



## gLer (Apr 24, 2021)

KuroKitsu said:


> *shrug* I mean people spend tons of money trying to introduce distortion for the ideal sound. So signal degradation might not be as big of an issue as its made to be.
> 
> I'm fine with my neotech silver pigtails tyvm. Not paying for pigtails made out of the same as a cable for an additional arm and a leg.


Just goes to show that the 'purest' signal is not always the best. Same goes for the 'least distorted' signal. We can measure the 'perfect' signal, but we can't measure the 'perfect' sound for each person. That's where science blurs into art. And that's why cable/adapter/source/etc. 'differences' will be debated as nauseum.

If it makes a positive difference to *you*, that's all that counts. And if enough people are hearing a positive difference from a certain piece of gear or accessory, there must be something in it, even if it's not scientifically verifiable.

Edit: there's a reason why PW's Cardas copper cables sound 'better' to so many people, price absurdity aside. No idea what that reason is, but it's there.


----------



## fzman

I think if we were measuring  all the right things in the proper way, we would already have been able to built a Quality-ometer, which we woul simply 'point at' at various gear and read the display to determine which gear is good and which isn't.


----------



## Tanalasta

54 pages of discussion on quality etc... 

Have people experienced any durability or other issues with the PW Audio 1960 cables? I'm hoping to receive my first one!


----------



## Progisus

Tanalasta said:


> 54 pages of discussion on quality etc...
> 
> Have people experienced any durability or other issues with the PW Audio 1960 cables? I'm hoping to receive my first one!


The 1960 2w is very supple and the build is first rate. Of all my cables it is the easiest to roll up and place in one of the circular can type enclosures along with the iem. What iem are you looking to pair? For me is is 64Audio Fourte.


----------



## Tanalasta

Progisus said:


> The 1960 2w is very supple and the build is first rate. Of all my cables it is the easiest to roll up and place in one of the circular can type enclosures along with the iem. What iem are you looking to pair? For me is is 64Audio Fourte.



Trailii ... comes with the cable standard though the intent is that the option is there to swap it around.
thanks though 🙏


----------



## Deferenz

Except for the cosmetics, Is there a difference between the 1960’s 2 wire and the Stormbreaker, or are they the same exact Cable? The reason I ask is because I tried the Stormbraker with the LX and found them to have really good synergy. My concern though is whether a 1960’s 2 wire would have the same synergy or not. Has anyone been able to try both cables?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deferenz said:


> Except for the cosmetics, Is there a difference between the 1960’s 2 wire and the Stormbreaker, or are they the same exact Cable? The reason I ask is because I tried the Stormbraker with the LX and found them to have really good synergy. My concern though is whether a 1960’s 2 wire would have the same synergy or not. Has anyone been able to try both cables?


Afaik, it's exactly the same. Odin sounded the same after I swapped out the Stormbreaker for a 4.4 60's 2 wire. It's just the custom hardware that results in the higher cost from Empire.


----------



## Deferenz

KuroKitsu said:


> Afaik, it's exactly the same. Odin sounded the same after I swapped out the Stormbreaker for a 4.4 60's 2 wire. It's just the custom hardware that results in the higher cost from Empire.


Thanks. That answers it perfectly 👍


----------



## Quang23693 (Apr 27, 2021)

Andricop said:


> Indeed.
> Stunning.
> Awesome build quality, better soundstage, better layering, more details, more bass and some nice smoothness compare to the stock cable which was already really good.
> It's also very comfortable and I have a better hold and seal of the CIEM than with the stock cable.


The beautiful cable with the nice iem. How much for the orpheus? I have also a plan to buy it. Thanks in advance


----------



## saltyfr0g

Does PWA have a cable tour where I can demo a 1950s cable or is there anyone here willing to let me demo theirs? I’d pay round trip shipping as well.


----------



## LabelH (May 6, 2021)

PW Audio - Metropolis (4 wire ft.50s)
https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/posts/1908222642675093

Pre-order price from --- (EDIT: seems they take down the page, but the price should be accurate since I got from insider )
Pre-order price & Original price
2w shielding: HKD $9980 ($11,980) /~ USD $1284 ($1542)
4w ft.50s/60s HKD $14,800 ($17,800) / ~USD $1905 ($2291)
Material contains mixed gold and silver alloy and copper (?)


----------



## xenithon

Looks like the cable included with the new UM Mason


----------



## fzman

xenithon said:


> Looks like the cable included with the new UM Mason


Those should really come with a cable called 'Dixon"


----------



## KuroKitsu

Lol looks like a LE release of the Monile under another name.


----------



## Calfredo826

Just placed an order for the new metropolis cable. Andrew was able to procure some cables and have them shipped to the US.

https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...ropolis-4-wired-ft-50s?variant=39425745715262


----------



## aaf evo

Calfredo826 said:


> Just placed an order for the new metropolis cable. Andrew was able to procure some cables and have them shipped to the US.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...ropolis-4-wired-ft-50s?variant=39425745715262



heh, Andrew got some good business from us this week.


----------



## Calfredo826

aaf evo said:


> heh, Andrew got some good business from us this week.


He sure did 😂


----------



## Dragonite820

I found pw metropolis perfectly matched with um mest, even better than mest with orpheus, worth a try.


----------



## LabelH

Dragonite820 said:


> I found pw metropolis perfectly matched with um mest, even better than mest with orpheus, worth a try.


interesting. why do you think metropolis better pairing than orpheus?
do you audition 2wire vs 4wire?


----------



## Dragonite820 (May 16, 2021)

LabelH said:


> interesting. why do you think metropolis better pairing than orpheus?
> do you audition 2wire vs 4wire?


I owned 2wire metro and orpheus
And I used u18s and mest for the AB test, found that metro better pairing with mest because of EST drivers, metro enhanced the EST performance, resulted better high frequency and I would say it is gorgeous; compared to mest, u18s also with better performance when paired with metro, but not surprised as paired with mest.

Yes, I tried all the versions of metro, I think 4wire not represent that it is an upgrade version of 2wire instead of different sound orientation. To put it simply, 2wire has a darker background since its shielding, also sound sharper and a bit compact than 4wire; 4wire ft.60s has a deeper bass to create better 3D soundstage and it sounds more natural and relaxed; for the ft.50s, it has better high frequency extension, good for multi instruments and has a faster bass.
I would prefer 2wire shielding and 4wire ft.60s.


----------



## mungster (May 16, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Andricop

Didn’t even know that a 2 wire Orpheus exists


----------



## aaf evo

I should have my 4 wire shielded Orpheus in another week or so hopefully. I can’t wait. Really hope the synergy is there with the Traillii.


----------



## Dragonite820

Andricop said:


> Didn’t even know that a 2 wire Orpheus exists


I asked distributor, they said no 2 wire Orpheus.


----------



## Andricop

Dragonite820 said:


> I asked distributor, they said no 2 wire Orpheus.



OK, sorry, I misunderstood, I thought that the Orpheus you had was also 2 wire 
Orpheus only comes in 4 wire, one version shielded, one not shielded


----------



## gLer

Hi

As a cable noob, can someone explain the extra 'shielding' in these new PW Audio cables? I was under the assumption that all PWA cables have some sort of shielding. For example, the 1950s/1960s that use Cardas Clear/Clear Light wire are shielded at the wire level, aren't they, or is that just the 1950s? (Cardas Clear topology stipulates one positive conductor and one shielding/ground conductor per wire, for example).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xenithon

They all have shielding, yes. My understanding is that in the "shielding" versions they typically have an independent ground shielding on top of the positive / negative conductor cables.  In the case of the 50's and 60's I believe the topology is slightly different:

- In the 50's one of the coax wires has a positive silver core and negative copper shielding and this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding). 
- In the 60's the core is always positive and the outside shielding always negative this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding).
- In the shielding versions, there is an extra ground shielding on top of the copper/silver for additional isolation


----------



## gLer

xenithon said:


> They all have shielding, yes. My understanding is that in the "shielding" versions they typically have an independent ground shielding on top of the positive / negative conductor cables.  In the case of the 50's and 60's I believe the topology is slightly different:
> 
> - In the 50's one of the coax wires has a positive silver core and negative copper shielding and this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding).
> - In the 60's the core is always positive and the outside shielding always negative this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding).
> - In the shielding versions, there is an extra ground shielding on top of the copper/silver for additional isolation


I believe you mean the 50s and 60s version of the Metropolis/Monile, not the original Cardas Clear/Clear Light-based cables? AFAIK Cardas is 100% copper-based cable.


----------



## xenithon

gLer said:


> I believe you mean the 50s and 60s version of the Metropolis/Monile, not the original Cardas Clear/Clear Light-based cables? AFAIK Cardas is 100% copper-based cable.


Indeed....those were examples of the theme - shielding over the cable core standard, with "shielding" versions of the newer models having an additional independent shielding.


----------



## KuroKitsu

gLer said:


> Hi
> 
> As a cable noob, can someone explain the extra 'shielding' in these new PW Audio cables? I was under the assumption that all PWA cables have some sort of shielding. For example, the 1950s/1960s that use Cardas Clear/Clear Light wire are shielded at the wire level, aren't they, or is that just the 1950s? (Cardas Clear topology stipulates one positive conductor and one shielding/ground conductor per wire, for example).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Shielding in this context just seems to be a 3.5 plug added to use its ground for the 2.5 where ground isn't available or 4.4 where the ground is not connected on a source. The ground pin adapter for the 1A or the AK 4.4 adapter essentially does that in a more compact package, and giving all cables using the adapter the benefit.


xenithon said:


> They all have shielding, yes. My understanding is that in the "shielding" versions they typically have an independent ground shielding on top of the positive / negative conductor cables.  In the case of the 50's and 60's I believe the topology is slightly different:
> 
> - In the 50's one of the coax wires has a positive silver core and negative copper shielding and this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding).
> - In the 60's the core is always positive and the outside shielding always negative this is flipped in the other wire (negative copper core and silver positive shielding).
> - In the shielding versions, there is an extra ground shielding on top of the copper/silver for additional isolation





gLer said:


> I believe you mean the 50s and 60s version of the Metropolis/Monile, not the original Cardas Clear/Clear Light-based cables? AFAIK Cardas is 100% copper-based cable.


Yup, @xenithon essentially describe the wire configuration for the Monile series @twister6 also elaborates in his Monile review. Metropolis, as I understand from chinese sources essentially follows the same configuration, but instead of silver, uses a gold/silver alloy wire in it's place. In the english literature it mentions the wielding method of the respective century series cable, but I didn't see mention of that....



xenithon said:


> Indeed....those were examples of the theme - shielding over the cable core standard, with "shielding" versions of the newer models having an additional independent shielding.



This confuses me whenever the term "shielding" is mentioned. 

All indications before I bought the ground pin adapter for my 1A was that I would need a "shielded" cable to benefit from it.

After trying with the 4.4 cables I had, I heard a tangible improvement. So shielding in the cables have nothing to do with it. 

And all cables with shielding was just an additional 3.5 jack to use its ground, not that it would work with the adapter anyways.


----------



## sm0rf (May 22, 2021)

tia trio is a fine IEM, is a bassy IEM (over the top sometimes)  

I saw a attractive offer here on the classifieds and went for the silver premium cable by 64 audio.
It feels really premium compared to the standard one and if you keep retail prices of 64 audio inears in mind, it should be included from start  The standard cable is not that bad, but feels rather cheap and the _imho _ugly earhooks did'nt fit perfect around the ears.

With the silver premium cable the tia trio became a more relaxt sounding, bass with a little more quality, vocals more forwarded (yes, tia trio is none TOTL for vocals) also the stage slightly wider *but* in some situations the music sounds like _treated with softener  _

Why I all these posting here, on classifieds is a listing for the PW Audio 1960s (2w) will it does a better job with the tia trio - yes around 3 times more expensive like the silver premium.
_Maybe I'll wait with a decision/buy until I gave the soon incoming FiR Audio VxV a chance._


----------



## ahossam

I was looking to upgrade my Odin Stormbreaker cable, and PW Audio Metropolis series got me interested, any recommendation which one that have good synergy with EE Odin?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Hey guys, I'm new in this thread and learned about PW audio through the new sponsored link.

Not gonna lie, my first impression of PW Audio was that it's a damn overpriced Brand.
However after some more searching I found out, that they also offer more sanely priced cables.

This raised the question " why is there such a huge price leap for the Orpheus "?
It doesn't utilize any expensive Material, not even silver. It's extremely thin with 26awg.
Therefore I wondered what makes the shielding so special and hope some of you can enlighten me


----------



## aaf evo

Hello gorgeous.


----------



## Deezel177

aaf evo said:


> Hello gorgeous.


The unit number is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## mungster

Deezel177 said:


> The unit number is just the icing on the cake.


Ohh Deezel!  Get your mind out of the gutter! Lol


----------



## aaf evo

Okay so I have spent about 4 hours or so with the Orpheus and the Traillii. Enough time for me to feel pretty confident about sharing some initial impressions and how i perceive the sound relative to the stock Traillii cable. I did do one quick A/B with the stock cable after some hours to confirm what I was hearing as differences between the two.

Some key words that come to mind when I hear the Orpheus: natural, organic, analogue, musical, smooth

So relative to the stock Traillii cable, the Orpheus brings the Traillii towards a thicker and smoother sound. The sound comes off as incredibly natural and analogue sounding to me while still being able to slice and dice up the music and present it in its finest level of detail. So as a result I perceive this to come off as more musical than the stock cable whilst still retaining the technical capabilities. 

Again, anything I write is based off of a comparison to the stock configuration. 

The bass to me with the Orpheus comes off as a bit more mid-bass oriented where the stock cable goes more for the sub bass, here is where I almost immediately preferred the stock cable. I was still using the stock tips and wasn’t a fan of the extra mid bass boom as I really love the way the Traillii does sub bass and it’s something I didn’t want to give up. I had to tip roll a bit and landed on the azla sedna light shorts and that managed to take the Traillii back to a more sub bass oriented signature whilst retaining the added mid bass of the Orpheus. So with the adjustments I made to tips this is a welcome’d change for me as I currently love my bass to be presented as a sub bass emphasis with quantity and quality. 

The mid range on the Orpheus relative to the stock Traillii cable comes off as thicker, more musical, and smoother. There is added weight to the lower mid range which adds more body to male vocals and the upper mid range is SMOOTH as butter. Overall, I do hear the mid range to be pushed slightly more forward compared to the stock cable, as a result I perceive the overall soundstage to come off as slightly smaller than the stock cable but I think the trade-off here is more than worth it. Now the stock cable by any means to me does NOT come off as unnatural or smooth, but this manages to take it up a notch. Again, as a result of the extra body in the mid range and what I hear to be smoother transients, I feel the overall layering and separation of the Traillii is a little behind the stock cable (not sure if that’s something that will change with “cable burn in” but we will see).

I don’t have a whole bunch to say about the treble. It is almost identical to me, I hear the lower treble to be slightly less emphasized which as a result makes me hear a little more air in the upper treble. Overall, nothing crazy here or super noteworthy. Still stays in line with the rest of the signature retaining that smooth and musical sound.

As far as dynamics go, yes, this is the darkest background cable I have heard. Now it is impossible for me to even quantify or say how much better it is over the stock cable as it’s already incredibly good at doing that. I notice a little difference in smaller details in the sound popping out at me over stock. All I can say is that there is an improvement but it’s not as drastic or noticeable as the tonal differences between the cables themselves.

The Orpheus/Traillii combination reminds me VERY MUCH of the P6 Pro tonality, except here paired with the DX300 I hear a wider and more separated stage as well as more treble presence. For me personally, this is like a dream pair up as that type of sound is what I’ve been hunting for in the P6 Pro for so long but I never pulled the trigger because of the UI.

Some non sound related things:

- if you find the 1960s 4 wire uncomfortable or microphonic, you will find the same with the Orpheus
- no noticeable weight difference over the 1960s 4 wire, I am used to the weight of that by now so maybe coming from a smaller/thinner cable to the Orpheus would be more drastic, but no issues or discomfort or me. 
- I have no clue what’s going on with the shielding part of the cable but you can legit bend and form it like it’s play-doh, there’s some interesting stuff going on in there, lol.
- the dark blue of the paracord is darker in person than in pictures, basically looks black from far away 

TL;DR / Conclusion:

The stock cable 110% does not need changing and I fully understand why Oriolus have chosen it as the default cable, but there is plenty of wiggle room to adjust the sound if you feel the need to.

If you are looking for a smoother and more musical presentation for the Traillii which still manages to retain about 95% of the “analytical” presentation of the IEM, this is for you.  To elaborate on this for example, say the stock cable puts technicalities and musicality at a 9 and 8 respectively, I would rank the Orpheus on like an 8.5 (lower in my honest opinion due to the thicker and smoother sound) for technicalities to a 10 on musicality.

Here’s a low quality photo of the pair together on my bed cover that I hope one day will be as famous as Twister’s countertop:


----------



## Calfredo826

The Metropolis just came in. Build quality is outstanding.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Calfredo826 said:


> The Metropolis just came in. Build quality is outstanding.


WOW!! 😱


----------



## aaf evo

Calfredo826 said:


> The Metropolis just came in. Build quality is outstanding.



Was there anything in particular that made you decide on the 50s version instead of the 60s?


----------



## Calfredo826

aaf evo said:


> Was there anything in particular that made you decide on the 50s version instead of the 60s?


50’s was suppose to have better treble extension than the 60’s which is what my Bomber would of benefited from. So far I like what I’m hearing.


----------



## aaf evo

Calfredo826 said:


> 50’s was suppose to have better treble extension than the 60’s which is what my Bomber would of benefited from. So far I like what I’m hearing.


enjoy 😎


----------



## gLer

Shameless plug for my No. 5 and No. 10 8-wire, 2-pin, 4.4mm mint condition cables. Buy both for a generous discount. 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/pw-audio-anniversary-no-10-8-wire-cable-2-pin-4-4mm-mint.5066/

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/pw-audio-anniversary-no-5-8-wire-cable-2-pin-4-4mm-mint.5065/


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Does Saladin a good cable on Mest Mk2?


----------



## NaittsirK

Metropolis feat 1950s came today 

Its thicker then I imagined it to be but synergizes with Thummim exactly as I hoped for. No need to eq ~ 100hz by -2db (q 0.7) and treble brightness now makes Thummim rather balanced in my opinion.
Vs Eletech Plato , I find it to be technically superior in imaging and detail while soundstage seems about the same in width , not sure yet about depth however. 
It has amazing fast transients, note precision , and control especially in the low end. 
Also as of yet I didn't find it having a darker background vs Plato. 
In direct AB comperison Plato sounds somewhat vailed , especially in the midrange / vocal area.

From memory of spending time with Iliad it is a much different cable then it.
I found Iliad smoothens and relaxes the sound, giving it an analogue sweetness.
Metropolis 1950s does much of the opposite. Notes have sharp bite, and keeps the sound transparent to the original (at the cost of coming off harsh in comparison to Iliad at times.)

Thats all I can muster for now , but I so far I'd say it is a great match with the Thummim.
Still very eager what Eletech will present in a few days time though


----------



## jwbrent

aaf evo said:


> Okay so I have spent about 4 hours or so with the Orpheus and the Traillii. Enough time for me to feel pretty confident about sharing some initial impressions and how i perceive the sound relative to the stock Traillii cable. I did do one quick A/B with the stock cable after some hours to confirm what I was hearing as differences between the two.
> 
> Some key words that come to mind when I hear the Orpheus: natural, organic, analogue, musical, smooth
> 
> ...



I’m hoping PWA ultimately uses the same hardware on all its cables. I’ll have to save up some money to consider the Orpheus. Thanks for the impressions. ✌️


----------



## aaf evo

jwbrent said:


> I’m hoping PWA ultimately uses the same hardware on all its cables. I’ll have to save up some money to consider the Orpheus. Thanks for the impressions. ✌️



I really need to post a follow up to this as with burn in they’ve changed a decent amount. But I have been so damn lazy lately and have just been enjoying the music. I’m sorry!


----------



## jwbrent

aaf evo said:


> I really need to post a follow up to this as with burn in they’ve changed a decent amount. But I have been so damn lazy lately and have just been enjoying the music. I’m sorry!



Lazy? Yeah, you and me both. 🤣


----------



## Calfredo826

aaf evo said:


> I really need to post a follow up to this as with burn in they’ve changed a decent amount. But I have been so damn lazy lately and have just been enjoying the music. I’m sorry!


I feel the same way 😂


----------



## NaittsirK

Calfredo826 said:


> I feel the same way 😂


should I expect positive changes after a day too ? 😳


----------



## Calfredo826

Oh yes! Everything gets better with time 😉


----------



## RPKwan

aaf evo said:


> I really need to post a follow up to this as with burn in they’ve changed a decent amount. But I have been so damn lazy lately and have just been enjoying the music. I’m sorry!


It gets even more open and organic. I've mentioned it a few times but for me, the stock cable and Orpheus aren't dynamic enough for the Trailli. It's very "romantic" and rounded out but I think the Trailli excels with more complicated music.


----------



## aaf evo

RPKwan said:


> It gets even more open and organic. I've mentioned it a few times but for me, the stock cable and Orpheus aren't dynamic enough for the Trailli. It's very "romantic" and rounded out but I think the Trailli excels with more complicated music.



Yep the cable opened up a lot and even more micro details are present. I’m currently loving the P6 Pro > Orpheus > Traillii trio.


----------



## NaittsirK

Calfredo826 said:


> Oh yes! Everything gets better with time 😉


Ow I get it now 😶

What a cable... The sonic improvements it brought feel like I invested 2k usd in an amp not the cable .
Now I really wish I had the funds for the Orpheus 😆


----------



## Calfredo826

😂😂😂


----------



## dhc0329

Orpheus looks quite thick on the picture how thick is it compared to 1960 4 wired cable?


----------



## aaf evo

dhc0329 said:


> Orpheus looks quite thick on the picture how thick is it compared to 1960 4 wired cable?



The bottom part where the shielding is is thicker , the rest that goes above your ears is the same.

Traillii 1960s 4 wire, same thing.


----------



## dhc0329

aaf evo said:


> The bottom part where the shielding is is thicker , the rest that goes above your ears is the same.
> 
> Traillii 1960s 4 wire, same thing.


Thanks for sharing. It does look thick but not as thick as I would have imagined.


----------



## littlexx26

how is Orpheus compared to Plussound pph?


----------



## aaf evo

littlexx26 said:


> how is Orpheus compared to Plussound pph?



I have never used a Plussound cable, sorry.


----------



## Tristy

Has anyone had any of their PW audio Cables repaired? I have a Loki + (8 wire) that keeps cutting out intermittently on the left hand side. I've had it for quite a while so its well out of its warranty period but it seems like quite a waste to just leave it when it pairs so well with my Z1R.


----------



## RPKwan

Tristy said:


> Has anyone had any of their PW audio Cables repaired? I have a Loki + (8 wire) that keeps cutting out intermittently on the left hand side. I've had it for quite a while so its well out of its warranty period but it seems like quite a waste to just leave it when it pairs so well with my Z1R.


Pretty sure you can send it back to PW to fix for a cost.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

szore said:


> https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/pw-audio-limited-headphone-upgrade-cable?variant=28656512434236


Looks very similar to Mest Mk2 cable…


----------



## superjohny

anyone heard both 1960s and tralucent uber gen3 cable(silver/gold)? I used to own gen 1 uber cable but sadly they were sold before i got my odin+stormbreaker. but from memory, uber made a dramatic improvement on ref1, much like dana cable on utopia.

So i wondered uber gen3 will pair better for odin than stormbreaker(aka as a few people said =PW 2w 1960s).


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jul 4, 2021)

How much does it cost?
http://www.tralucentaudio.net/cn/product/p4/en_16.html
Looks very similar to HanSound design and packaging


----------



## superjohny (Jul 4, 2021)

around USD$2100, which HanSound were you referring to?


Xinlisupreme said:


> How much does it cost?
> http://www.tralucentaudio.net/cn/product/p4/en_16.html
> Looks very similar to HanSound design and packaging


----------



## jwbrent

Since I’m relatively new to PWA cables, and since there doesn’t seem to be a website with specific information about tonal differences between its offerings, what would you guys suggest as the smoothest in the trebles in PWA’s lineup. My Mason comes with the 4-wire Antilla and I do have a Stormbreaker from my Odin, and to my ears, the Stormbreaker/1960s cable is slightly warmer which I do like with some of the iems in my collection, most notably the Anole V14.

Thanks for any input …


----------



## Calfredo826

jwbrent said:


> Since I’m relatively new to PWA cables, and since there doesn’t seem to be a website with specific information about tonal differences between its offerings, what would you guys suggest as the smoothest in the trebles in PWA’s lineup. My Mason comes with the 4-wire Antilla and I do have a Stormbreaker from my Odin, and to my ears, the Stormbreaker/1960s cable is slightly warmer which I do like with some of the iems in my collection, most notably the Anole V14.
> 
> Thanks for any input …


For me personally it would be the metropolis ft 1950s


----------



## claud W

Any one here using a PW cable with their VE Elysium or VE 7?


----------



## Frankie D

claud W said:


> Any one here using a PW cable with their VE Elysium or VE 7?


I use the 1950 on my Ely to get as much bass out of it as possible.  I have also used it on my VE-8 and that was a great match as well.  Tks.


----------



## radambe

Does anyone know if the Monile's jacket is actually the same material / same look and feel as the jacket on the 1960s?  So difficult to tell from pics, but according to specs the Monile actually has a cotton jacket.  Cotton is never mentioned anywhere that I can find in the context of the 1960s cables.

If anyone out there has handled both a Monile and 1960s, would love to know if you noticed any difference in the look and feel.  🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## KuroKitsu

radambe said:


> Does anyone know if the Monile's jacket is actually the same material / same look and feel as the jacket on the 1960s?  So difficult to tell from pics, but according to specs the Monile actually has a cotton jacket.  Cotton is never mentioned anywhere that I can find in the context of the 1960s cables.
> 
> If anyone out there has handled both a Monile and 1960s, would love to know if you noticed any difference in the look and feel.  🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏



Monile is stiffer and a lot less prone to bending compared to the 60s, it's also somewhat thicker as well. 

As far as the external sheathing goes, they feel exactly the same. For the 60s, the sheathing is actually fused to the jacket and built that way by Cardas. 

I had suspected that the Monile was made by Cardas as well, but it uses silver as well and afaik I've never heard of Cardas Silver.


----------



## claud W

If you were going to buy just one $1500 to $2500 PW cable, which one would it be, considering my IEM collection in my sig?


----------



## aaf evo

claud W said:


> If you were going to buy just one $1500 to $2500 PW cable, which one would it be, considering my IEM collection in my sig?



1950s


----------



## gLer

aaf evo said:


> 1950s


Same


----------



## Frankie D

gLer said:


> Same


Also same.


----------



## frestoinc

Grabbed a Monile from MusicTek. It was on sale for 4.4 termination. Hope will be a  good pairing with my A12t


----------



## KuroKitsu

frestoinc said:


> Grabbed a Monile from MusicTek. It was on sale for 4.4 termination. Hope will be a  good pairing with my A12t


Enjoy! 

I really like the Monile with A12t


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I think i'll buy it also, but i'm waiting...


----------



## claud W (Jul 23, 2021)

Have you considered that PW is similar to Oriolus in that both companies are led and focused by one man.  I bet that the Old Man tried a PW cable, then just called Peter for cables for his new releases.


----------



## szore

Hello folks! Just took reciept of the PWAudio Monile 1950s, and the synergy with the M8 is stunning, my mind is blown... Using with custom Valkyries and UM 3DT, and they are both transformed. This is sound taken to a nother level; everything is better. The clarity and depth is stunning, the bass is rich and layered, and the soundscape is more etched and realistic. Much greater depth...I feel like I can see deep into the mix of the music...everything becomes more transparent and rich...texture and timbre and tone are all more vivid...there's more THERE, there....







​


----------



## szore




----------



## szore (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a question concerning polarity.  I just got the 1950s Monile, and the 2 pin plug has a valley or groove on one side of the connector; should both of those grooves (on left and right channel) should they both be facing in to get proper polarity, or should one be facing in and one facing out? It seems to me they should both be facing in, but the natural lay of the cable prefers one groove facing in and one groove facing out.... Can anyone clarify?


----------



## xenithon

szore said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question concerning polarity.  I just got the 1950s Monile, and the 2 pin plug has a valley or groove on one side of the connector; should both of those grooves (on left and right channel) should they both be facing in to get proper polarity, or should one be facing in and one facing out? It seems to me they should both be facing in, but the natural lay of the cable prefers one groove facing in and one groove facing out.... Can anyone clarify?


I believe the standard industry practice is to have those facing outwards on both. That is, away from the head


----------



## szore

xenithon said:


> I believe the standard industry practice is to have those facing outwards on both. That is, away from the head


Thanks for that...setting it up your way, it seems to sound better, clearer, more coherent, but the left side "memory" of the wire seems to prefer 'groove in'....ah, this is not good for my OCD... need a definitive answer! lol


----------



## Progisus

szore said:


> Thanks for that...setting it up your way, it seems to sound better, clearer, more coherent, but the left side "memory" of the wire seems to prefer 'groove in'....ah, this is not good for my OCD... need a definitive answer! lol


The ribs face out on both sides.


----------



## szore (Jul 30, 2021)

Progisus said:


> The ribs face out on both sides.


Mmmm but the natural curve of the cable has one facing in and one facing out!!!!  Arrrgghh!


----------



## Ojisan

szore said:


> Mmmm but the natural curve of the cable has one facing in and one facing out!!!!  Arrrgghh!



Sorry to hear, it might be something you have to contact Andrew. 

Typical 2 pin sockets on the IEM side (like UM) has ridge that fits that notch in the connector. You don't want to force it in backwards.


----------



## szore

Ojisan said:


> Sorry to hear, it might be something you have to contact Andrew.
> 
> Typical 2 pin sockets on the IEM side (like UM) has ridge that fits that notch in the connector. You don't want to force it in backwards.


OK. My 3DT and valkyries have no notch... I sent a message to Twister6 to see what he thinks, if not I'll email Andrew... Thanks!


----------



## Ojisan

szore said:


> OK. My 3DT and valkyries have no notch... I sent a message to Twister6 to see what he thinks, if not I'll email Andrew... Thanks!


Oh really? Here's MEST JP (left) that I had and you can see the little notch that fits the groove of the connector. I see this in all of my Oriolus too. I thought it was standard...


----------



## Deezel177

Ojisan said:


> Sorry to hear, it might be something you have to contact Andrew.
> 
> Typical 2 pin sockets on the IEM side (like UM) has ridge that fits that notch in the connector. You don't want to force it in backwards.





szore said:


> OK. My 3DT and valkyries have no notch... I sent a message to Twister6 to see what he thinks, if not I'll email Andrew... Thanks!



There are some sockets that have that notch and some that don’t. The latter can also be used to build IEMs with flush sockets, so it’s more economic for IEM makers to get those in bulk over the ones with the notch.

Nevertheless, the correct configuration for a 2-pin cable would be for the ridged sides to face outwards; away from the head, as @xenithon said. If the wire’s memory is “forcing” you to connect it with the ridge inwards, then that’s the cable maker’s fault. They’re supposed to braid it with the front of the Y-split facing forwards and the ridges facing outwards. If not, then that’s reason to get your cable RMA’d.


----------



## szore

Deezel177 said:


> There are some sockets that have that notch and some that don’t. The latter can also be used to build IEMs with flush sockets, so it’s more economic for IEM makers to get those in bulk over the ones with the notch.
> 
> Nevertheless, the correct configuration for a 2-pin cable would be for the ridged sides to face outwards; away from the head, as @xenithon said. If the wire’s memory is “forcing” you to connect it with the ridge inwards, then that’s the cable maker’s fault. They’re supposed to braid it with the front of the Y-split facing forwards and the ridges facing outwards. If not, then that’s reason to get your cable RMA’d.


Well, there is no shrink wrap on the cable maybe I can just force it around...here, take a look...' You can see the natural curve is to have both notches facing the same way....

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Deezel177

szore said:


> Well, there is no shrink wrap on the cable maybe I can just force it around...here, take a look...' You can see the natural curve is to have both notches facing the same way....
> 
> Thanks for answering!


If there isn’t any shrink wrap, then it it’d definitely be easier to force it to face the other way. Still, though, if it keeps “wanting” to face the wrong way, then that’s indicative of a braiding error. You could definitely send it back for a fix if it’s a nagging issue.


----------



## fzman

Get the multi meter out and face them - pin to the front on both channels


----------



## szore

fzman said:


> Get the multi meter out and face them - pin to the front on both channels


Sorry friend, I'm not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## szore

OK so I am wearing it 'notches out', as it were, and it definitely sounds better...more focused and the dynamics are better. Kinda disappointed in PW tho...spent 1 K on this thing!


----------



## aaf evo

szore said:


> OK so I am wearing it 'notches out', as it were, and it definitely sounds better...more focused and the dynamics are better. Kinda disappointed in PW tho...spent 1 K on this thing!



RMA it. I would. It’s not a cheap piece of gear and I’m sure they’d be happy to take care of it


----------



## fzman

szore said:


> Sorry friend, I'm not quite sure what you mean



So, the left and rioght channels should be in the same phase as each other, -like jumping a car battery, + and - are the same for both channels.  This gives you proper stereo imaging.

if the L and R are in opposite phase, you get this weird whispy, spread out, vague, dimension-less fog of sound.

lastly, when you are recording, e.g., drums - when the bass drum pedal hits t he skin, it sends a pressure wave out the front of the bass drum.  The mic pics this up, and it's diaghram responds by moving backwards.  that gets recorded, amplified and played back, and the woofer should move forward and make a similar punch-pressure wave launch when the bass drum hit is played back.  If the speaker moves backward instead, then it is out of absolute phase, and the sound will be quite similar, bu t the bass will lack the actual punch/slam of correct absolute phase.  Some folks are fussier than others about this, some recording have multiple tracks, which are not all in phase-agreement, so it is often a mixed bag anyway.

What I was saying,, was to use an electronic meter, and the pin-out diagram to see which pins are connected which way on the 2-pin connecotrs.  You check polarity between those pins and specific contacts on the plug end,  3.5trs, e.g. is L+T. R+R, and shared ground on the S.  I don't remember the balanced congigs of the top of my head, but they are easy to find.  Then you would know how to plug in the cables.  Most iems are - front, +rear.  (UM are the opposite, as are the Anole iems.

Hope that helps.


----------



## szore

fzman said:


> So, the left and rioght channels should be in the same phase as each other, -like jumping a car battery, + and - are the same for both channels.  This gives you proper stereo imaging.
> 
> if the L and R are in opposite phase, you get this weird whispy, spread out, vague, dimension-less fog of sound.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...ok...many years ago I was an electronics technician for the US Navy...I think I got this, thanks! 😏


----------



## szore

So this was the reply from Twister6:

_Hey man, grooves have to face out! The curve of the cable, unless they use a pre-shaped heatshrink, can change as you start wearing it. Red - right, Black - left, groove - out!_

Settled!


----------



## claud W (Jul 31, 2021)

I done gone and done it! 1950s on the way. Many thanks to Andrew at Musicteck for a decent price and his usual exceptional service and you guys for helping me select my best cable.


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> I done gone and done it! 1950s on the way. Many thanks to Andrew at Musicteck for a decent price and his usual exceptional service and you guys for helping me select my best cable.


I had the 1950s...amazing cable. Extraordinary resolution.


----------



## findthereal4

RPKwan said:


> Be still my heart. I just tried the PW Orpheus + Erlkonig run off N8, P6 and R2R. This is truly endgame if you can find the Orpheus - can't even compare it to the 1950s or 1960s. It's unbelievably dark, detailed, emotional and takes micro details to another level. Michael Kiwanuka's Cold Little Heart with the epic opening almost put me to tears.
> 
> More context. I took the late afternoon and evening to test some cables. I spent a few hours with the Wagnus Omnisheep and was blown away. Again with the Erlkonig + N8, P6 and R2R. Powerful, neutral and very holographic - like the songs were going to jump out at me.


Is the Wagnus Omnisheep better than the Orpheus then?

Which omnisheep did you use? the normal one or one of the limited ones such as Omnisheep Genus / Divinus


----------



## szore

fzman said:


> So, the left and rioght channels should be in the same phase as each other, -like jumping a car battery, + and - are the same for both channels.  This gives you proper stereo imaging.
> 
> if the L and R are in opposite phase, you get this weird whispy, spread out, vague, dimension-less fog of sound.
> 
> ...


Interesting what you said about the multiple tracks....that crap would keep me up at night...


----------



## Deezel177

fzman said:


> So, the left and rioght channels should be in the same phase as each other, -like jumping a car battery, + and - are the same for both channels.  This gives you proper stereo imaging.
> 
> if the L and R are in opposite phase, you get this weird whispy, spread out, vague, dimension-less fog of sound.
> 
> ...





szore said:


> Interesting what you said about the multiple tracks....that crap would keep me up at night...



This is why, when recording an instrument like drums, measures have to be taken to make sure that the whole kit is as in-phase as possible. For example, the overhead mics are placed equidistant to the snare and the kick, so one side doesn't get the snare/kick hit first and make the instrument sound off-centre. If you have a mic on both the top and bottom of the snare, it's important to invert the polarity of the bottom mic, because of the phenomenon @fzman is talking about. When the snare drum is hit, the top head would go away from the top mic, while the bottom head moves toward the bottom mic.

It's something that the engineer has to catch by listening as well. Sometimes, when I'm mixing drums and I notice a lack of punch in the snare bus, for example, I'd try phase-inverting one of the mics to test if it's out of phase. I'd also listen to the top and bottom snare mics separately, and if they sound punchier individually than they do together, then they're surely out of phase. That's something I do with the kick as well, because I usually record the kick with an RE20 for the _thwack_ and a Solomon or Yamaha sub-kick mic for the _thump._ With modern DAWs, you can fix that visually too. You can zoom into the track and see whether or not the transients (or spikes) in the waveforms are lining up.

Ultimately, though, at the end of the day, when it's all already mixed down with all the other channels and effects into a stereo track on the consumer's end, none of this is something that's worth worrying about. If you, for example, as a consumer, try to fix one kick track that happens to be out-of-phase in the mix by flipping the polarity of your IEM, then you're throwing everything *else* in the mix out-of-phase, theoretically. So, at the end of the day, just plug in your IEMs right and enjoy the music. Let everything else be another person's worry.


----------



## szore

So let me ask, for the Monile 1950s, what is the recommended burn in time? This is an 8 wire cable, and I have about 20 hours on it and the sound stage is already opening up!


----------



## claud W (Aug 1, 2021)

I am burning mine in for a week. I saw somewhere here that 300 hours is recommended.

Yes, that is a $700+ cable on a $600 IEM. Try it and you will understand, or your hearing has issues.


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> I am burning mine in for a week. I saw somewhere here that 300 hours is recommended.
> 
> Yes, that is a $700+ cable on a $600 IEM. Try it and you will understand, or your hearing has issues.


I put my son's $16 Fedai CCA CA2 earphones on the Shanling M8 and my 1950 monile, and you would be shocked at how good it sounded! This 1950 Monile is blowing my mind, this cable is truly a beast.....


----------



## marvin3003

claud W said:


> I am burning mine in for a week. I saw somewhere here that 300 hours is recommended.
> 
> Yes, that is a $700+ cable on a $600 IEM. Try it and you will understand, or your hearing has issues.


What does burn in do to a cable?


----------



## szore (Aug 3, 2021)

marvin3003 said:


> What does burn in do to a cable?


My experience, is it tends to 'polish' the sound, smoothing out any graininess, and smoothing out the mids, and increasing control in the bass, essentially it allows the cable to 'break in' and sound at the level of it's full potential. Usually the imaging and clarity and dynamics improve as well. Burn in allows you to see deeper into the music...


----------



## claud W

Excellent answer. Could not have answered better myself.


----------



## claud W

Cable Porn
Next on my breakin kit.


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> Cable Porn
> Next on my breakin kit.


That's an intense cable, HIGHLY resolving....


----------



## LabelH

Introducing Monile MK II. According to the source, MK II adopt Metropolis structure and improving SQ from MK I.
https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/posts/1981207522043271


----------



## KuroKitsu

LabelH said:


> Introducing Monile MK II. According to the source, MK II adopt Metropolis structure and improving SQ from MK I.
> https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/posts/1981207522043271


Looks like Monile MKI owners can do an upgrade for a fee at the show. But only 50 units. Ugh


----------



## frestoinc

lol only less than month i bought the monile and now they release a mkii


----------



## KuroKitsu

frestoinc said:


> lol only less than month i bought the monile and now they release a mkii


At least you only have one....


----------



## claud W

Bought my Monile about two months ago. Last Saturday I tried it on my Isa and it sounded damn good. Have been breaking it in since then and they just keep getting better and better. I would not trade it in for the Mark 2 now if I was allowed to do so.


----------



## szore

Does anyone have info on this cable?

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-mercer-spider?variant=39464302149694


----------



## claud W

szore said:


> Does anyone have info on this cable?
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-mercer-spider?variant=39464302149694


I have been curious too. Why don't you just call or Email Andrew@ MusicTeck.


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> I have been curious too. Why don't you just call or Email Andrew@ MusicTeck.


Yah, when I get to work Ill email him.....


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> I have been curious too. Why don't you just call or Email Andrew@ MusicTeck.


Concerning the Mercer, this was Andrew's response...

_Hi Steven, 

Nice to hear from you! Mercer Spider is neutral and spacious like the 1950s. I don't have information about materials and build etc. I created the listing in response to another customer's request. PWAudio only has limited materials to build this cable.

Best,
Andrew_


----------



## littlexx26

only 90 will be built


----------



## KuroKitsu

@szore 

Materials wise, they seem to be the exact same as the Monile from what I could scrape together. The newer hardware and colour of the external sheath are the notable differences.

Based on what Andrew said, it's a LE run of the Monile 4 wire (Ft 50s)


----------



## szore

KuroKitsu said:


> @szore
> 
> Materials wise, they seem to be the exact same as the Monile from what I could scrape together. The newer hardware and colour of the external sheath are the notable differences.
> 
> Based on what Andrew said, it's a LE run of the Monile 4 wire (Ft 50s)


Damn, I just bought the monile last week, I like the green color better...oh, well...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SLC1966

KuroKitsu said:


> At least you only have one....


I just ordered my second Monile 2-wire today.  For the sale price on Musicteck I could not resist.  It is the only cable that I have had that sounds good on everything I have tried it with. Of course I love other cables but they are sometimes very IEM synergy specific.   I also like the ergonomics of the Monile 2-wire.  It is a little thicker than 1960 2 wire so it gets tangled up less when taking it out of my secret drawer.  Well that does not sound right.

My 1950 jumps out of the drawer when I open it.  My 60 4-wire just lays in the corner when I open up the drawer and waits to be picked up!


----------



## szore

Well, for the 5th time, I adore my new Monile 1950...it's just a magnificent cable, Honestly don't think I could ever be happy with a sub $1,000 cable again, it's just a quantum leap over my other cables....


----------



## aaf evo

PW cables… 🐐, yes I am biased here


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> PW cables… 🐐, yes I am biased here


Aaf and the one cable to rule them all. Not just any plain cable lord, Cable Sauron!


----------



## aaf evo

KuroKitsu said:


> Aaf and the one cable to rule them all. Not just any plain cable lord, Cable Sauron!



It is also probably the worst ergonomics cable I have used but I don’t care 😂


----------



## efftee

Heard nothing but good reviews of the PW Orpheus. May I ask the good folks here, other than microphonic effects, are there any sonic differences between the shielded and unshielded versions? Is the weight and wearability vastly different between them?


----------



## Shinigami76

Any one here have PW Audio 28 copper v2?
How's the resistance?


----------



## KuroKitsu

efftee said:


> Heard nothing but good reviews of the PW Orpheus. May I ask the good folks here, other than microphonic effects, are there any sonic differences between the shielded and unshielded versions? Is the weight and wearability vastly different between them?


Shielding in cables seems to mostly be for preventing interence than tangible SQ boosts. I argue that's of more use in desktop than portable setups though. If the price is the same though, why not.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Separately, I maybe be getting the Monile MKII. Musicteck has reached out to PW regarding upgrading existing Moniles on my behalf.


----------



## efftee

KuroKitsu said:


> Shielding in cables seems to mostly be for preventing interence than tangible SQ boosts. I argue that's of more use in desktop than portable setups though. If the price is the same though, why not.


Thanks for the reply. I decided on the shielded nevertheless; chalk another one for FOMO, I guess.


----------



## audio123

szore said:


> Does anyone have info on this cable?
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-mercer-spider?variant=39464302149694


😁


----------



## gLer

audio123 said:


> 😁


That colour combo! 😍


----------



## claud W

KuroKitsu said:


> Separately, I maybe be getting the Monile MKII. Musicteck has reached out to PW regarding upgrading existing Moniles on my behalf.


So, do you know if PW will upgrade them? I have a 1950 Mobile and would like to do it too. Mine came from Musicteck too.


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> So, do you know if PW will upgrade them? I have a 1950 Mobile and would like to do it too. Mine came from Musicteck too.


Not yet, Musicteck is off until tomorrow.

Will let you know asap.


----------



## claud W

KuroKitsu said:


> Not yet, Musicteck is off until tomorrow.
> 
> Will let you know asap.


Please and thank you.


----------



## szore

audio123 said:


> 😁


Very sexy!


----------



## szore

KuroKitsu said:


> Not yet, Musicteck is off until tomorrow.
> 
> Will let you know asap.


Is there a link for this MKII? I just bought the Monile50s 2 weeks ago!


----------



## KuroKitsu

szore said:


> Is there a link for this MKII? I just bought the Monile50s 2 weeks ago!


Andrew has ordered them and will post pre-order links once PW provides specs. 

What I've gleaned from the HK AV show is that there is going to be some form of trickle down from the Meteopolis line to the MKII.

Whatever that is isn't too clear to me as I have yet to find detailed specs on the Meteopolis line. Maybe the MKII uses the gold/silver alloy on the Metropolis rather than the silver on the current Monile?


----------



## szore

KuroKitsu said:


> Andrew has ordered them and will post pre-order links once PW provides specs.
> 
> What I've gleaned from the HK AV show is that there is going to be some form of trickle down from the Meteopolis line to the MKII.
> 
> Whatever that is isn't too clear to me as I have yet to find detailed specs on the Meteopolis line. Maybe the MKII uses the gold/silver alloy on the Metropolis rather than the silver on the current Monile?


OK, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KuroKitsu (Aug 16, 2021)

Did some more digging while updating my spreadsheet of suspected Cardas made wires in pursuit of the elusive MKII specs. (Most of them are PW, so more of a PW spreadsheet). Some more things I've dug up:

PW has been really going hard on the coaxial design with their recent cables, and built in such a way that it resembles the 1960s that I've suspect they're having Cardas make wires for them outside of the Century series.

Likewise they've been pushing 3 tiers of cables within the coaxial framework: 2 wires (4) and 4 wires (8) with the latter having a ft.60s and ft. 50s variant. Release following this have been: Antigona, Monile, Mercer, Metropolis and the announced Monile MKII

More details for the lesser known

Antigona: Looks like a limited release that's an "upgrade" trade in for the No 5. Follows the Monile wire configuration but both wires are copper rather than a copper/silver hybrid

Mercer: Looks exactly like the Monile with the exact same wires. Purports to have a more "airy soundstage" in comparison. @szore I would suspect some association with the Mercer Spyder in this case given the name. But it does confirm the material used in the wires.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deleted...wrong thread


----------



## NovaFlyer

audio123 said:


> 😁


The green and red is a nice color combo - reminds me of Christmas


----------



## Ojisan

KuroKitsu said:


> Did some more digging while updating my spreadsheet of suspected Cardas made wires in pursuit of the elusive MKII specs. (Most of them are PW, so more of a PW spreadsheet). Some more things I've dug up:
> 
> PW has been really going hard on the coaxial design with their recent cables, and built in such a way that it resembles the 1960s that I've suspect they're having Cardas make wires for them outside of the Century series.
> 
> ...



Have you seen any relation to DHC cables for coaxial designs? It looks like Rhapsodio has their branded coaxial design too that looks like DHC type. The Orphy looks and feels like a coaxial design wrapped in the usual paracord cover. I can't help but think that there's same material out there somewhere ...


----------



## KuroKitsu

Ojisan said:


> Have you seen any relation to DHC cables for coaxial designs? It looks like Rhapsodio has their branded coaxial design too that looks like DHC type. The Orphy looks and feels like a coaxial design wrapped in the usual paracord cover. I can't help but think that there's same material out there somewhere ...


DHC's coaxial designs are rather interesting. I've had the opportunity to try the Complement C and Clone Silver, and the outer jacket feels almost rubbery in a way.  I have yet to encounter wires made in that way so I am curious to see if I can find out where their source is,

Unfortunately new or used, the Orphy is way out of my range for cables. I'm trying to pin down the specs, but they don't seem to be out there. There was one HK retailer that had specs, but they seemed to be copied from the 4 wire Monile build than the actual Orhpy specs. In my spreadsheet, I do make note that the specs of the Orphy I have are based on the doubling of 50s/ Cardas Clear than actual specs from PW. Seeing as the Cardas Clear wires themselves are do not have a fibre sheathe of any sort, it's very possible that the Orphy has a paracord sheath on top of the Clear wires.


----------



## szore

I have 150 hours on my monile ft50s, and It sounds spectacular!


----------



## Ojisan

KuroKitsu said:


> DHC's coaxial designs are rather interesting. I've had the opportunity to try the Complement C and Clone Silver, and the outer jacket feels almost rubbery in a way.  I have yet to encounter wires made in that way so I am curious to see if I can find out where their source is,
> 
> Unfortunately new or used, the Orphy is way out of my range for cables. I'm trying to pin down the specs, but they don't seem to be out there. There was one HK retailer that had specs, but they seemed to be copied from the 4 wire Monile build than the actual Orhpy specs. In my spreadsheet, I do make note that the specs of the Orphy I have are based on the doubling of 50s/ Cardas Clear than actual specs from PW. Seeing as the Cardas Clear wires themselves are do not have a fibre sheathe of any sort, it's very possible that the Orphy has a paracord sheath on top of the Clear wires.



Yeah, DHC has that soft rubber texture, almost like a super soft clear TPU gel. I don't know how they do over time. 

I'm clueless here but Orphy's termination up to the splitter almost looks like DHC cable wrapped in paracord and twisted. It's probably not coaxial because, after the splitter, Orphy turns into the usual two twisted-cable per side. DHC is one cable per side. One of these days, when I have $10k to throw away, I'll buy all variations and cut them up to satisfy my curiosity, lol.


----------



## Calfredo826

How does DHC stack up to PW in regards to SQ?


----------



## xenithon

Calfredo826 said:


> How does DHC stack up to PW in regards to SQ?



I can’t answer that personally. One of the reasons being that I’ve never been able to get a reply from DHC. I must have tried at least 5 times in the last few years. Zero. That’s an immediate removal from any option list for me.

If you can’t respond to potential customers nor have a distribution / dealer channel, I’m out.


----------



## chojeongsik

*PWAudio Century Series - 1960s 4wired*

Jacket Material : Nylon Jacket,PU insulation,Teflon cover

Conductor Material : OCC copper wirh litz

Conductor Gauge: 26AWG

Number of Conductors : 2 positive Conductors and 2 negative Conductors

The 1960s​The 1960s is the flagship IEM cable by Peter Wong Audio that is designed for the maximum sound quality possible for a pure OCC copper litz cable in the most ergonomic form factor.

By using 26AWG wires and FEP jacket for the positive signal and 24AWG wires and PVC jacket for negative signal, the 1960s offers a large soundstage, better sense of airiness, bass that is textured and well extended and an incredibly resolving sound matched by no other cable.

The 1960s flagship IEM cable consists of wires made in the USA, and is hand braided and built by Peter Wong himself. To add to a more exquisite sense of touch and feel to the cables, the 1960s features carbon fiber sleeving and the signature PWAudio choker.

it shows good matching with faudio major.


----------



## Ojisan

Calfredo826 said:


> How does DHC stack up to PW in regards to SQ?



I had the DHC clone fusion (copper and silver) for a while and I thought it was a unique sounding cable with both a hint of warmth and sparkle. It was more resolving than PW No.5, leaner mid-bass, and sparkly. I only compared with 1960's 2 wire and I thought 60's had blacker background and better mids and musicality.

Although the clone fusion had nice appointments, I didn't care for the ergonomics. The thinner cable after the splitter to the ear is like Apple's USB cable (diameter-wise) pre-formed into a hook shape. Looking back now, I suppose the ergonomics might have been slightly better than Orphy. Clone fusion might have been a good cable to brighten up Rhap Bomber


----------



## KuroKitsu

Calfredo826 said:


> How does DHC stack up to PW in regards to SQ?


PW fanboy, but I also like PW because of the range of their offerings over a wide price range.

Not a fan of the more expensive stuff being offered recently. But even their entry level cables sound good.

They're general more ergonomic as well.


Ojisan said:


> I had the DHC clone fusion (copper and silver) for a while and I thought it was a unique sounding cable with both a hint of warmth and sparkle. It was more resolving than PW No.5, leaner mid-bass, and sparkly. I only compared with 1960's 2 wire and I thought 60's had blacker background and better mids and musicality.
> 
> Although the clone fusion had nice appointments, I didn't care for the ergonomics. The thinner cable after the splitter to the ear is like Apple's USB cable (diameter-wise) pre-formed into a hook shape. Looking back now, I suppose the ergonomics might have been slightly better than Orphy. Clone fusion might have been a good cable to brighten up Rhap Bomber


The insulation on their  lhigher end stuff does make it slightly better than Orphy in that regards. Though DHC is more about the aesthetics than the ergonomics overall.

I feel that like Norne they decided to do iems cables as an aside to their main headphones cable business rather than actually make iem cables seriously. 

Essentially bolting on headphone cables to iem connectors. Then there's the question of whether the huge wire guages they're using and whether those benefit iems at all.


----------



## aaf evo

PW Audio Orpheus shielding with Elysian Acoustic Labs X… the Orpheus is just unreal. So natural and organic sounding, I am obsessed.


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> So, do you know if PW will upgrade them? I have a 1950 Mobile and would like to do it too. Mine came from Musicteck too.


You're in luck, it looks like 4 wire variants only and limited to 50 units. Just like the deal offered at the HK AV show. Pretty hefty fee though.

Andrew @MusicTeck should be updating us here soon with prices and details. I've told him that folks here are interested as well.


----------



## claud W

KuroKitsu said:


> You're in luck, it looks like 4 wire variants only and limited to 50 units. Just like the deal offered at the HK AV show. Pretty hefty fee though.
> 
> Andrew @MusicTeck should be updating us here soon with prices and details. I've told him that folks here are interested as well.


Andrew replied to me. Update price for 4 wire is $1001.00. Too rich for my blood. I am going to pass.


----------



## pigon000

audio123 said:


> 😁


wow 👍


----------



## pigon000

PW Audio 1950 shielding


----------



## gLer

pigon000 said:


> PW Audio 1950 shielding


Interesting. Just in case the Cardas Clear cable doesn't have enough shielding! Safe for use near microwave towers this one. 🤖 I take it this is a new release? What does it retail for?


----------



## pigon000

gLer said:


> Interesting. Just in case the Cardas Clear cable doesn't have enough shielding! Safe for use near microwave towers this one. 🤖 I take it this is a new release? What does it retail for?


This cable is a special version of Hong Kong. I don't know if it's still on sale.


----------



## claud W

My 1950s is all gray. No black cables.


----------



## Damz87 (Aug 22, 2021)

gLer said:


> Interesting. Just in case the Cardas Clear cable doesn't have enough shielding! Safe for use near microwave towers this one. 🤖 I take it this is a new release? What does it retail for?


It’s been around for at least a few months. I saw one for sale on the used market a while ago. The second hand unit was priced at $2.75k, so I’m guessing retail was around the $3k mark.


----------



## gLer

Damz87 said:


> It’s been around for at least a few months in HK as I’ve seen one for sale on the used market a while ago. The second hand unit was priced at $2.75k, so I’m guessing retail was around the $3k mark.


So just the shielding costs as much as a kilobuck IEM!? 🤯


----------



## KuroKitsu

gLer said:


> So just the shielding costs as much as a kilobuck IEM!? 🤯


Nah it's just how much PW charges for it


----------



## KuroKitsu

claud W said:


> Andrew replied to me. Update price for 4 wire is $1001.00. Too rich for my blood. I am going to pass.


I was definitely surprised at the upgrade prices.

You're essentially dropping the price of the Monile OG to upgrade to a MKII version. I think this also confirms that the MKII is mostly like a rebranded Metropolis or at the very least close to those prices.


----------



## pigon000

KuroKitsu said:


> 나는 분명히 업그레이드 가격에 놀랐다.
> 
> MKII 버전으로 업그레이드하기 위해 모닐 OG 가격을 떨어뜨리는 겁니다. 나는 MKII가 대부분 리브랜딩된 메트로폴리스와 같거나 적어도 그 가격과 아주 가깝다는 것을 또한 확인시켜 준다고 생각한다.


Peter Wong said to me, “I use the structure of the metropolis on monile mkii”


----------



## szore

pigon000 said:


> Peter Wong said to me, “I use the structure of the metropolis on monile mkii”


lol, You know that is not his real name, right? PW is just a brand, lol.


----------



## pigon000

szore said:


> lol, You know that is not his real name, right? PW is just a brand, lol.


Oh really? lol


----------



## Damz87

szore said:


> lol, You know that is not his real name, right? PW is just a brand, lol.


Are you sure? His email has his name as Peter Wong


----------



## szore

Damz87 said:


> Are you sure? His email has his name as Peter Wong


Well, I needed a repair done, and I sent him a check and the name he told me to put on the check wasn't Peter Wong....but who the hell knows, his cable sound freakin' awesome. My Monile 50s has about 230 hours on it and it is stunning....


----------



## claud W

szore said:


> lol, You know that is not his real name, right? PW is just a brand, lol.


Every thing I have read about PW Audio says that his name is Peter Wong and if you buy a Century Series or better, he will personally  build your cable.


----------



## szore

claud W said:


> Every thing I have read about PW Audio says that his name is Peter Wong and if you buy a Century Series or better, he will personally  build your cable.


Like I said, who the hell knows...


----------



## LabelH (Aug 22, 2021)

szore said:


> Well, I needed a repair done, and I sent him a check and the name he told me to put on the check wasn't Peter Wong....but who the hell knows, his cable sound freakin' awesome. My Monile 50s has about 230 hours on it and it is stunning....


Peter Wong is indeed his _english_ name. I'm guessing the name your write for the check is his full _chinese_ name. For example, Wong XXXX XXXX format? Otherwise, they are maybe other person name.

Local news here also refer him as Peter.
https://www.spill.hk/headphones/PW-Audio-founder-Peter-Wong-HK-Brand-interview/


----------



## szore

LabelH said:


> Peter Wong is indeed his _english_ name. I'm guessing the name your write for the check is his full _chinese_ name. For example, Wong XXXX XXXX format? Otherwise, they are maybe other person name.
> 
> Local news here also refer him as Peter.
> https://www.spill.hk/headphones/PW-Audio-founder-Peter-Wong-HK-Brand-interview/


That sounds right.


----------



## Andricop

Hi, 
I'm looking for a 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter (female/balanced to male/unbalanced).
Do you think that a ddHiFi adapter like this one will do the trick or is there a huge SQ difference with the expensive pigtails from PW/Eletech/Audio Effect?
Thanks!


----------



## claud W (Aug 23, 2021)

You will not have a balanced connection with the adapter you are seeking. In most cases, the 3.5 unbalanced connection to your DAP will only give you half the power your DAP is capable of.
ddHiFi little adapters are great. Very little if any loss.. Eletech makes nice adapters too. 
What cable are you going to use?


----------



## Andricop

claud W said:


> You will not have a balanced connection with the adapter you are seeking. In most cases, the 3.5 unbalanced connection to your DAP will only give you half the power your DAP is capable of.
> ddHiFi little adapters are great. Very little if any loss.. Eletech makes nice adapters too.
> What cable are you going to use?



Orpheus  
I want to test my CIEM using the iPhone as source (with the Apple Lightning to 3.5 mm headphone jack adapter).
I'm wondering if I can replace my DAP with something more ... up to date  
Seems that the new iPhone 13 will have 1 TB of capacity. I could use an app like Vox to play lossless files stored locally.
Also thinking of some other DAP like the L&P W2, Hidizs S9 Pro, THX Onyx or A&K PEE51 but it will make the set up less portable.


----------



## claud W

I would go with the ddHiFi adaptor. It is small and inexpensive. If you want to update to a small very portable DAP, check out the HiBy R3 Pro Saber.


----------



## gLer

claud W said:


> I would go with the ddHiFi adaptor. It is small and inexpensive. If you want to update to a small very portable DAP, check out the HiBy R3 Pro Saber.


I assume your Orpheus is going into a very decent IEM? Both are being short-changed by your Apple dongle and iPhone. Hope you have a better system to use them with, if not on the go then at home.


----------



## claud W

gLer said:


> I assume your Orpheus is going into a very decent IEM? Both are being short-changed by your Apple dongle and iPhone. Hope you have a better system to use them with, if not on the go then at home.


Ain't that the truth! I just checked price of Orpheus and I may be wrong, but Andricop might be a Troll. Only because Orpheus is a $4000 plus cable and you do not have even have a decent source/DAP. What do you have for CIEMs?


----------



## Andricop

gLer said:


> Hope you have a better system to use them with





claud W said:


> you do not have even have a decent source/DAP



Don't worry guys 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pw-audio-cables-discussion-thread.893028/post-16311146


----------



## szore

Andricop said:


> Orpheus
> I want to test my CIEM using the iPhone as source (with the Apple Lightning to 3.5 mm headphone jack adapter).
> I'm wondering if I can replace my DAP with something more ... up to date
> Seems that the new iPhone 13 will have 1 TB of capacity. I could use an app like Vox to play lossless files stored locally.
> Also thinking of some other DAP like the L&P W2, Hidizs S9 Pro, THX Onyx or A&K PEE51 but it will make the set up less portable.


I have a mint Hiby R6 Saber I can sell you


----------



## szore

Andricop said:


> Don't worry guys
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pw-audio-cables-discussion-thread.893028/post-16311146


Suh Weet!


----------



## szore

Andricop said:


>


Which cable is that?


----------



## Damz87

szore said:


> Which cable is that?


Looks like the non-shielded version of Orpheus


----------



## Wildcatsare1

claud W said:


> I would go with the ddHiFi adaptor. It is small and inexpensive. If you want to update to a small very portable DAP, check out the HiBy R3 Pro Saber.


Or the N3pro, great tube sound, in a tiny package!


----------



## Andricop

Damz87 said:


> Looks like the non-shielded version of Orpheus



Correct!


----------



## Andricop

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Or the N3pro, great tube sound, in a tiny package!



Thanks Guys! I had a look at both the Hiby and the Cayin but the idea is not to change DAP but to get rid of the DAP - if possible from a SQ perspective.


----------



## gLer

Andricop said:


> Thanks Guys! I had a look at both the Hiby and the Cayin but the idea is not to change DAP but to get rid of the DAP - if possible from a SQ perspective.


AFAIK while some dongles might sound good, none match the SQ of a really good DAP. And straight out of an iPhone with an Apple dongle? A cheap cable with a good DAP will sound better than an Orpheus out of an iPhone.


----------



## Andricop

I think you are right gLer  Perhaps the best solution is to keep my actual set up for home and buy a cheaper pair of IEM to connect to the Apple dongle. Any recommendation ? (Xelento or Etymotic might be an option, I like their sound). Thanks


----------



## gLer

Andricop said:


> I think you are right gLer  Perhaps the best solution is to keep my actual set up for home and buy a cheaper pair of IEM to connect to the Apple dongle. Any recommendation ? (Xelento or Etymotic might be an option, I like their sound). Thanks


What's your budget and what sort of music/sound profile are you into?


----------



## Andricop

gLer said:


> What's your budget and what sort of music/sound profile are you into?


Don't really know re budget but something that will be in line with the portable solution and its SQ.
Music : on the go it will be mostly latin music, world music and R&B. I like a warm and detailed sound but don't like too much bass (that's why the Inf. Mk II from Rhapsodio are a good much for me). Thank you!


----------



## gLer

Andricop said:


> Don't really know re budget but something that will be in line with the portable solution and its SQ.
> Music : on the go it will be mostly latin music, world music and R&B. I like a warm and detailed sound but don't like too much bass (that's why the Inf. Mk II from Rhapsodio are a good much for me). Thank you!


Sacrilege for this thread, I know, but have you considered going wireless? Plenty of very good SQ options nowadays, and for portability there's nothing better.


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> I think you are right gLer  Perhaps the best solution is to keep my actual set up for home and buy a cheaper pair of IEM to connect to the Apple dongle. Any recommendation ? (Xelento or Etymotic might be an option, I like their sound). Thanks


If you are listening off an iPhone, you’re probably streaming. And there’s not too many small and great sounding DAP that streams; the SP1000M is not perfect, but one to consider. I also connect my iOS devices, iPhone/iPod, wirelessly via BT to a HM1000 DAC. It’s smaller by length and width, just thicker, and very portable by any standard. To me, the sound of Apple Lossless is as good as it gets on this rig; depending on your taste, I found this to sound even better than the SP1KM standalone. Could be hard to find one now, especially the Gold 4xPCM1704 edition, but I was on the Mojo before the HM1K and for its price, I thought it did the job nicely. I've also heard good reviews of the Lotoo Paw S1, so I believe a dongle or dedicated external DAC/AMP is worthy of consideration.


----------



## Andricop

gLer said:


> Sacrilege for this thread, I know, but have you considered going wireless? Plenty of very good SQ options nowadays, and for portability there's nothing better.



I agree! But I'm not following so much wireless HW, so any recommendation is welcome?


----------



## gLer

Andricop said:


> I agree! But I'm not following so much wireless HW, so any recommendation is welcome?


I'm really liking the Sony WF-1000XM4, but there are other options from Samsung and Sennheiser that are probably more neutral if you're not a fan of bass.


----------



## Andricop

efftee said:


> If you are listening off an iPhone, you’re probably streaming. And there’s not too many small and great sounding DAP that streams; the SP1000M is not perfect, but one to consider. I also connect my iOS devices, iPhone/iPod, wirelessly via BT to a HM1000 DAC. It’s smaller by length and width, just thicker, and very portable by any standard. To me, the sound of Apple Lossless is as good as it gets on this rig; depending on your taste, I found this to sound even better than the SP1KM standalone. Could be hard to find one now, especially the Gold 4xPCM1704 edition, but I was on the Mojo before the HM1K and for its price, I thought it did the job nicely. I've also heard good reviews of the Lotoo Paw S1, so I believe a dongle or dedicated external DAC/AMP is worthy of consideration.



Thanks for your answer!
I had the SP1000M and now the SP2000 but for streaming I even preferred the ZX-507.
Frankly the AK DAPs have the best SQ IMHO and they do great with local stored files (I have 1.5 TB of music on mine) but when it comes to streaming they are really not state of the art and my impression is that no "audiophile" DAP is because of hardware and OS implementation and limitation.
I think that for streaming the best way is to use an iOS or Android smartphone.
Now we have nice lossless options with Qobuz, Tidal and even Apple Music.
Concerning the dongle I'm not sure I'm willing to lose in portability to have a S1 or W2, the Apple dongle is considered very good for it's size and price.
Thanks!


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> I had the SP1000M and now the SP2000 but for streaming I even preferred the ZX-507.
> Frankly the AK DAPs have the best SQ IMHO and they do great with local stored files (I have 1.5 TB of music on mine) but when it comes to streaming they are really not state of the art and my impression is that no "audiophile" DAP is because of hardware and OS implementation and limitation.
> I think that for streaming the best way is to use an iOS or Android smartphone.
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean. I hardly use the SP1KM these days; either the HM1K wirelessly from my iPod or just the frigging AirPod Pros ha!


----------



## Andricop

gLer said:


> I'm really liking the Sony WF-1000XM4, but there are other options from Samsung and Sennheiser that are probably more neutral if you're not a fan of bass.


Thanks!
I tried the 1000XM4 but had indeed to use the software to reduce bass  
Just saw the B&O EQ, I like B&O sound maybe I'll give them a try.


----------



## efftee

There is another way to go (with no disrespect to PW 🙇‍♂️ ) — the PS Bluetooth cable. Wireless. Use your favorite IEM, decent cable, ultimate portability.


----------



## Andricop

efftee said:


> There is another way to go (with no disrespect to PW 🙇‍♂️ ) — the PS Bluetooth cable. Wireless. Use your favorite IEM, decent cable, ultimate portability.



Yes, that's a good idea but is it worth it to stream AAC BT from an iPhone?


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> Yes, that's a good idea but is it worth it to stream AAC BT from an iPhone?


If you’re considering wireless, then this has to be a better (sounding) option, whatever you throw at it. And you get to use all your IEMS, on same connectors or you’ll have to use the ConX, with pretty good cables. Win-win on sound quality and portability, IMO.


----------



## szore

Just lurking...I had the sp1km twice, and the M8 sounds better to me, but of course bigger and heavier....


----------



## efftee

szore said:


> Just lurking...I had the sp1km twice, and the M8 sounds better to me, but of course bigger and heavier....


I think, no I KNOW, there are many DAPs that sound better than the SP1KM but when I weighed in on the footprint, streaming, sound quality and that AK X-factor, I’m still holding on to my SP1KM Gold, which now with the EA AK Adaptor for 4.4 Bal, sounds even better.


----------



## szore

Hello folks, general question: when burning in a cable does it matter the volume? Or will any strength signal do the job?


----------



## claud W

I set mine at the volume I usually listen.


----------



## efftee

For those who believe in burning in, there are special burn-in CDs that you can buy, special tracks that sweep the frequencies, etc. Or you could download a free burn-in disc from TaraLabs (https://www.taralabs.com/cascade-noise-burn-in), which I use and blindly think it's good!


----------



## szore

efftee said:


> For those who believe in burning in, there are special burn-in CDs that you can buy, special tracks that sweep the frequencies, etc. Or you could download a free burn-in disc from TaraLabs (https://www.taralabs.com/cascade-noise-burn-in), which I use and blindly think it's good!


For transducers I just use bass heavy IDM type music, works fine.


----------



## claud W (Aug 26, 2021)

I use Tidal for my break in music. I have several very long playlists that I have made. They are all different , like Smooth Jazz, EDM, Country, Pop, etc. Instead of my SPL Phonitor amp, I use a THX 789 Drop headphone amp that was cheap and boringly neutral, but with lots of connections.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello,

Please excuse me Chaps {Ladies?}

If you don’t mind me quickly jumping in here {Edit:Or maybe not so quick as it turns out} in the pursuit of some expert knowledge... 🤨

Currently using the PWA No:10 {8 Wire} with CA Solaris2020~OG Hugo:
V impressed with this I must say!

So... Striving, Like you do, on our paths in the pursuit, looking up, wanting bigger, better, faster-stronger~ Fatter?

Hell yeah, why not...

and in doing so, eyein the sky & all that mystery or is it mytholog? Dunno... so somewhere way up yonder, with a bit of luck on side, we are hoping to avoid the Bird turd landing upon us as we do, whilst somehow then stepping in a big ‘FAT’ Dog Sheet on the pavement beneath us, in the process...

Did you say ‘Burn in?’ It is as if in ‘the moment’ everyone looks around in a blind panic and or denial... maybe down to a lack of experience of that Eureka moment and spark as the lights come on.

However... As we are Surrounded by A distinct smell of bull cr@p everywhere, sometimes it’s so tough to see the wood from the trees. The fire continues to burn.

I’ll be alright!

I’m a believer btw.

Where was I?
¥£$... I am curious if anyone has A>B’d the Monile 2&4 Wire and deciphered any notable differences in their sonic signatures?

Please take into consideration where the No:10 fits in here if you will, SQ wise.
......................

Also, I’m aware that the No:10’s Wire composition was kept under wraps {SPC?} With perhaps this presumption or assumption on my part {please correct me if I’m wrong} I would especially like the knowledge!
So, really am liking what I am hearing here but... {I want more!}🤪

Any direction, alternative recommendations or a trebly‘slap’ or sub-sonic low punch would be highly appreciated.

Many thanks in anticipation...

Oh that’s it...
Golden Ratio somehow equates to = 1.618
It’s Organic and complex within Nature, beyond comprehension possibly or just part of the plan. Sacred Geometry = Mathematics.
Beyond me.

Mr Cardas and Wong know the score and have managed to work it out! The Oregon copper cannot be beat!

Cheers Boys.


----------



## claud W

9~ATOMS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please excuse me Chaps {Ladies?}
> 
> ...



Say, what??????


----------



## Progisus

9~ATOMS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please excuse me Chaps {Ladies?}
> 
> ...


There’s something in the air tonight


----------



## 9~ATOMS

claud W said:


> Say, what??????


Apologies Claud, was having a moment.

ok now.

Looking for impressions and comparisons of the 2&4 wire Monile {their differences~Qualities etc} and how they measure up in scale compared to my No:10 8wire with Solaris 2020.
Cheers!


----------



## 9~ATOMS

Progisus said:


> There’s something in the air tonight


🙉🙈🙊... Love Phil Collins!

Any ideas on the Monile? Silver x Copper I am thinking is my best option without having to rob a bank!


----------



## xenithon (Sep 7, 2021)

Not sure about 2- and 4-wire as my understanding was that Monile comes as standard as 2-wire. Then there are three variants (feat. 50s, feat. 60s, and shielding) that are 4-wire.

These were all covered and compared in the comprehensive review by @twister6 here.

Edit: the 50s, 60s and shielding are indeed 4-wire.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

xenithon said:


> Not sure about 2- and 4-wire as my understanding was that Monile doesn’t come in those options. Rather, it comes as standard, feat. 50s and feat. 60s.
> 
> These were covered in the comprehensive review by @twister6 here.


Ok Cheers, that’s enlightening... Not sure where I got that info from then, {music Sanctuary or PWA’s site}... Accepted. I shall check Twisters impressions.

Appreciate the link. Thanks.


----------



## szore

xenithon said:


> Not sure about 2- and 4-wire as my understanding was that Monile comes as standard as 2-wire. Then there are three variants (feat. 50s, feat. 60s, and shielding) that are 4-wire.
> 
> These were all covered and compared in the comprehensive review by @twister6 here.
> 
> Edit: the 50s, 60s and shielding are indeed 4-wire.


Remember, 4 wires are really 8 wires... its 8 conductors... the 2 wire is a 4 wire.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 10, 2021)

xenithon said:


> Not sure about 2- and 4-wire as my understanding was that Monile comes as standard as 2-wire. Then there are three variants (feat. 50s, feat. 60s, and shielding) that are 4-wire.
> 
> These were all covered and compared in the comprehensive review by @twister6 here.
> 
> Edit: the 50s, 60s and shielding are indeed 4-wire.





szore said:


> Remember, 4 wires are really 8 wires... its 8 conductors... the 2 wire is a 4 wire.


Cheers. Appreciate you clarifying that.

@xenithon
That makes sense now regarding the variants but still not sure where I am getting the Silver/Copper mix from. Need to read Twisters review and I’m confident that will sort me out.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

9~ATOMS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please excuse me Chaps {Ladies?}
> 
> ...


I don't have the Monoline, but I do have the 1960s 2-wire, No. 10, and 5 8-wire, several others. To be honest, it depends on the application, what IEM(s), music you listen to (I listen to classical, classic rock, and folk, so my take might not apply to EDM), plus as you explore further, you’ll find different manufacturers “skin the cat” (apologies to PETA) differently.


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> Cheers. Appreciate you clarifying that.
> 
> @xenithon
> That makes sense now regarding the variants but still not sure where I am getting the Silver/Copper mix from. Need to read Twisters review and I’m confident that will sort me out.
> ...


Well, IDK about the normal 2 wire Monile, but I have the Monile50s (8 wire) and I love it...the soundstage is huge and the dynamics and clarity are unreal...


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I don't have the Monoline, but I do have the 1960s 2-wire, No. 10, and 5 8-wire, several others. To be honest, it depends on the application, what IEM(s), music you listen to (I listen to classical, classic rock, and folk, so my take might not apply to EDM), plus as you explore further, you’ll find different manufacturers “skin the cat” (apologies to PETA) differently.


Hey... Great! I’m presently using the No:10 with Solaris 2020’s {220+ hrs on them} with OG Hugo mainly Streaming~ Loving the 2020s with No:10.

Looking at a Mid-fi Dap {Cayin N3Pro perhaps [Amping Options] or Cowon Plenue2} not sure. I listen to all sorts of tunes tbh but very into ‘decent recording practice’ with fine digital conversion. {60’s 70’s Rumours~Wings~Floyd~Bowie~
10cc etc} through to more current Electronica/Beats~Deadmau5~DJ Shadow~AphexTwin~ Public Service Broacasting To Radiohead~Nick Drake~Scott W~the National~Local Natives etc.

Solaris + No:10 so far, really does all of the above very well to my ears. Sedna Xel’s tips also part of the equation IMO~ Tight, accurate, detailed, separated and concise = Fookin Top of the league! Personal opinion of course.

We can always take things further however and all is relative. Increments.

Question for you and one that I really wanted to know, really happy that you showed up: How would you describe the Sonic differences between the PW 1960’s (2 wire) vs No:10?
Across the board if you can. Plus if you know the diff between 1960’s 2 v 4 that would be a bonus.

I read about the 50’s & 60’s some time back and my brain ‘IS’ slowly turning into a cauliflower as I type...
I understood that 60s v 50s {Cardas Clear Light vs Cardas Clear?} was that 50’s was more refined and not as thick perhaps... dunno.

Brain Collapse.

Please Give me your best shot Catman!
{Still need to read Twisters Rev btw}

Big Thanks.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> Well, IDK about the normal 2 wire Monile, but I have the Monile50s (8 wire) and I love it...the soundstage is huge and the dynamics and clarity are unreal...


SWEET! Sounds sexual.

what do you play through them and which iem?

cheers.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

9~ATOMS said:


> SWEET! Sounds sexual.
> 
> what do you play through them and which iem?
> 
> cheers.


Apologies Guys... Head-fi Virgin me. 

How do I ‘ Like:thumbs up’ {don’t be rude!} to posts?

Ta.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

xenithon said:


> Not sure about 2- and 4-wire as my understanding was that Monile comes as standard as 2-wire. Then there are three variants (feat. 50s, feat. 60s, and shielding) that are 4-wire.
> 
> These were all covered and compared in the comprehensive review by @twister6 here.
> 
> Edit: the 50s, 60s and shielding are indeed 4-wire.


Just finished Twisters comprehensive and specifically informative PW Audio Monile~Monile ft1950/60 & Shielded variants review. Top Notch.

For my clarification and to summarise without the detailed specifics are that the Monile series are a Pure Silver/Copper Hybrid Cable. The standard Monile aside... the others are technically related to the original PW Audio 1950/1960’s Cable + ‘fat’ Shielded option with the addition of ‘Monile’ Silver Hybrid with 50’s/60’s copper variants and their internal methodologies.

Also checked his PW Audio No:10 review. As I mentioned earlier, his assumption was a composition of SPC. His findings were not typically the ‘usual brighter/thinner’ sounding stock SPC cable produced by other manufacturers but a superior technically competent offering.

WildCat... v interested in your opinion regarding the No10 vs 1960 if you are able.
Cheers.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

9~ATOMS said:


> Hey... Great! I’m presently using the No:10 with Solaris 2020’s {220+ hrs on them} with OG Hugo mainly Streaming~ Loving the 2020s with No:10.
> 
> Looking at a Mid-fi Dap {Cayin N3Pro perhaps [Amping Options] or Cowon Plenue2} not sure. I listen to all sorts of tunes tbh but very into ‘decent recording practice’ with fine digital conversion. {60’s 70’s Rumours~Wings~Floyd~Bowie~
> 10cc etc} through to more current Electronica/Beats~Deadmau5~DJ Shadow~AphexTwin~ Public Service Broacasting To Radiohead~Nick Drake~Scott W~the National~Local Natives etc.
> ...


I don't have the 50s, but my understanding is that it's not quite as rich sounding as the 60s. To be hones, is reach out to Peter at PW Audio, he will srear you straight.

In my humble opinion, while had the Solaris OG, I liked the 60s a bunch. It added some needed body to the mids.


----------



## szore

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I don't have the 50s, but my understanding is that it's not quite as rich sounding as the 60s. To be hones, is reach out to Peter at PW Audio, he will srear you straight.
> 
> In my humble opinion, while had the Solaris OG, I liked the 60s a bunch. It added some needed body to the mids.


See, I demoed the 60s and was unimpressed...sounded flat to me.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

szore said:


> See, I demoed the 60s and was unimpressed...sounded flat to me.


What iem were you using?


----------



## szore

Wildcatsare1 said:


> What iem were you using?


Valkyrie... Like the Monile50 much better


----------



## Wildcatsare1

szore said:


> Valkyrie... Like the Monile50 much better


I haven't heard the Valk, so not sure, but I do know the 60s plays really well with the OG.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 7, 2021)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I don't have the 50s, but my understanding is that it's not quite as rich sounding as the 60s. To be hones, is reach out to Peter at PW Audio, he will srear you straight.
> 
> In my humble opinion, while had the Solaris OG, I liked the 60s a bunch. It added some needed body to the mids.


Fair enough. The mids seem ever present in the 2020 as far as I can hear, think it has the ‘updated Mid BA Driver’ the SE received. Sonic Richness is always a valuable asset however. Price is a general factor for me along with options so will see what I can find. Whatever is meant to be, will be.

Twister’s review is actually spot on tbf. Looking at the Monile 1950’s  online and it’s priced really competitively if that makes any sense at all.
Going to go into Central London tomorrow, put my Balaclava on and pay a visit to the Bank of England.
Nothing to lose!

Didn’t The OG have that ‘Nasal east Asia Variant Conspiracy’ going on in the mids... Bet that was the actual source of Convid 19! What did you replace the OG Sol with?
Hope you managed to scratch the itch and found a better road towards Nirvana {AudioAnonamous} now.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

9~ATOMS said:


> Fair enough. The mids seem ever present in the 2020 as far as I can hear, think it has the ‘updated Mid BA Driver’ the SE received. Sonic Richness is always a valuable asset however. Price is a general factor for me along with options so will see what I can find. Whatever is meant to be, will be.
> 
> Twister’s review is actually spot on tbf. Looking at the Monile 1950’s  online and it’s priced really competitively if that makes any sense at all.
> Going to go into Central London tomorrow, put my Balaclava on and pay a visit to the Bank of England.
> ...


My two current favorites are the Thummim and EE LX, the next tier down it the Oriolus Reborn and Isabelle, incredible tone timbres, and with the reborn an incredulous headstage!

also a modest edition to consider is the Cayin N3 pro, such sweet wonderful tubesound. The bummer is they need to be hooked up to a laptop or iPad Pro to stream, but You’ll be rewarded.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> My two current favorites are the Thummim and EE LX, the next tier down it the Oriolus Reborn and Isabelle, incredible tone timbres, and with the reborn an incredulous headstage!
> 
> also a modest edition to consider is the Cayin N3 pro, such sweet wonderful tubesound. The bummer is they need to be hooked up to a laptop or iPad Pro to stream, but You’ll be rewarded.


That’s encouraging in regard to your take on the N3Pro, It had been initially recommended to me on the Solaris thread. Suggested in relation to the Sol2020’s pairing. I’m aware of the the top tier Sony, Ak, Cayin, Lotoo Dap’s etc which are all atleast x2+ Of the N3’s price and as I’ve eluded, experiencing the ‘increments’ is part of the process for me.
I have also read a number of times that these steps are somewhat reduced in the Dap domain in regard to Price v Performance.

I am also very attracted to the idea of the N3’s ‘tube’ + Solid State options and aesthetically speaking, hits the spot for me there. Likewise, The Cowon Plenue 2 is very easy on my eye, excellent SQ {Twister} with an impressive EQ {not a priority for me par se} option but not necessarily held in any regard on H-fi.

As I am preparing to Dive into the Dap pool without any experience, I thought it wise to not necessarily jump straight into the deep end here. H-fi being my wings... My main priority is decent enough SQ, I am in the process of converting my Cd collection into Hres files, so the ability of a streamingDap is not necessarily a priority. Synergy with each component is vital however.

Great you are experiencing the sweet spot with the Thummin and EE. Only having read peeps impressions of these, but highly regarded in the community.

Again, really appreciate your pointer in the direction of N3Pro.


----------



## endless402

anyone know where i can order a PW Audio Antigona to Canada? seems like hk only


----------



## KuroKitsu

endless402 said:


> anyone know where i can order a PW Audio Antigona to Canada? seems like hk only


Email Andrew @MusicTeck to see if he can order one for you. 

The Antigona seems be a limited cable for trade in for owners of the No 5. Not sure if they're still in production. 

Most HK sites don't even have it listed.


----------



## endless402

it's actually a usb c cable? Wanted to pair it with the L&P w2


----------



## KuroKitsu

endless402 said:


> it's actually a usb c cable? Wanted to pair it with the L&P w2


I think that's just a pigtail they made using the wire.


----------



## proedros

9~ATOMS said:


> Apologies Claud, *was having a moment.*
> 
> ok now.
> 
> ...



don't you EVER apologize to strangers for having smoked some good dope and being on a brain high vibe.

never. a nd keep those trippy posts coming , the world can use some more psychedelic minds around here.

cheers.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> don't you EVER apologize to strangers for having smoked some good dope and being on a brain high vibe.
> 
> never. a nd keep those trippy posts coming , the world can use some more psychedelic minds around here.
> 
> cheers.


🤪Yeah Boi. 
Way Over the Cuckoo’s nest! 

What is hilarious, I’m as straight as an arrow... Swimming against the mainstream.

Cheers though.


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> SWEET! Sounds sexual.
> 
> what do you play through them and which iem?
> 
> cheers.


Well, I have my custom Valkyries and 3DT...I don't do pure BA anymore, there has to be a DD in there! Music runs the gamut, lots of bass dub, techno, pop, jazz, and classical for me....


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

szore said:


> Well, I have my custom Valkyries and 3DT...I don't do pure BA anymore, there has to be a DD in there! Music runs the gamut, lots of bass dub, techno, pop, jazz, and classical for me....


Nice... 3DT?
Really digging some TechnoElectro myself on these {Sol2020’s} + Mad Professors {Massive Attack} Protection LP Rocks too if you have not heard that. More traditionally speaking MrB Marley’s Gold sounds tops too, old school dubby bass, lovely Production/Separation... Yeah!


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

proedros said:


> don't you EVER apologize to strangers for having smoked some good dope and being on a brain high vibe.
> 
> never. a nd keep those trippy posts coming , the world can use some more psychedelic minds around here.
> 
> cheers.


Talking Synergy... It’s underrated and maybe even disregarded by many or maybe just by some.

The planets align for a reason.

Life can be a bitç#, perspective, focus and resolution are good traits IMO. Some people fall off the edge and others jump... and few are able to fly.

your last post No: was 7,777. That’s my kind of number 👐

Edit:.. and the rest turn back around and face the ‘music.’
For better or worse.


----------



## szore

proedros said:


> don't you EVER apologize to strangers for having smoked some good dope and being on a brain high vibe.
> 
> never. a nd keep those trippy posts coming , the world can use some more psychedelic minds around here.
> 
> cheers.


preach


9~ATOMS said:


> Nice... 3DT?
> Really digging some TechnoElectro myself on these {Sol2020’s} + Mad Professors {Massive Attack} Protection LP Rocks too if you have not heard that. More traditionally speaking MrB Marley’s Gold sounds tops too, old school dubby bass, lovely Production/Separation... Yeah!


lol, Yes, Massive Attack's discography has permanent residency status on my DAP! UM 3DT, tri DD design, phenomenal! I alternate with Valkyrie, and thats a $1,700 IEM! 3DT does not have the detail of the Valkyries, but it has texture from bass straight up through treble, unreal dynamics, timbre tone! PRaT!


https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...ariant=32656510156862#judgeme_product_reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/unique-melody-3d-terminator-3dt-announcement-thread.949402/


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

szore said:


> preach
> 
> lol, Yes, Massive Attack's discography has permanent residency status on my DAP! UM 3DT, tri DD design, phenomenal! I alternate with Valkyrie, and thats a $1,700 IEM! 3DT does not have the detail of the Valkyries, but it has texture from bass straight up through treble, unreal dynamics, timbre tone! PRaT!
> 
> ...


S w  e   e    e     t! Have not heard of that specific model before {3DT} so I’m enlightened. Funky chunks those! Wow, Will have a read. Thanks for the links too, I shall check em out.

yeah, Massive are Massive. Be ace to have a new one from them.

Im on my 7th day now with the ‘Black Majiks’ and hammering the ‘F’ out of them for sure. Always thought I’d be getting the OG’s but these landed for a comparative steal. If things are meant to be, I’m not having an argument. It’s all relative.

You know when as soon as you wake up and wanna get the blighters in... it’s a nice place to be. 🙃


----------



## Wildcatsare1

proedros said:


> don't you EVER apologize to strangers for having smoked some good dope and being on a brain high vibe.
> 
> never. a nd keep those trippy posts coming , the world can use some more psychedelic minds around here.
> 
> cheers.


Why do you think I quickly understood what @9~ATOMS was talking about, I'm an old Deadhead.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 9, 2021)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Why do you think I quickly understood what @9~ATOMS was talking about, I'm an old Deadhead.


Jacks...
{‘Put the ball in the basket Chief!’}

No stress from here.

Strengths + weaknesses...
If I knew what ‘I’ was going on about, I’d be a genius.

We are all on a rung of a ladder... trying to avoid the snakes.
{the apple constantly temps us however}

Life is not a Race...
Small steps, long road,
There is no finish line.
We are all winners in the end.


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> S w  e   e    e     t! Have not heard of that specific model before {3DT} so I’m enlightened. Funky chunks those! Wow, Will have a read. Thanks for the links too, I shall check em out.
> 
> yeah, Massive are Massive. Be ace to have a new one from them.
> 
> ...


Black Majiks? Not coming up on google or my torrenting sights....are they a band?


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 10, 2021)

szore said:


> Black Majiks? Not coming up on google or my torrenting sights....are they a band?


🤩Oh Schitt!
I was referring to the Solaris 2020’s {SolarisLunaEclipse} perhaps would have been better.

Was not my intention to lead you up the garden path... They are delivering Magic for me... Really, very much enjoying these fellas with my current set up.

As previous, we are all on a ladder and right now the 2020’s are totally scratching my itch... Like a rash, I’m peeping at the PW Monile 50’s/60’s Cable however {or 60’s 2wire~ deal/price dependant}
Very curious!


----------



## proedros

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Why do you think I quickly understood what @9~ATOMS was talking about, *I'm an old Deadhead.*



than you know/appreciate this magic album by DC and friends....1971 , must have been one heck of an era


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> than you know/appreciate this magic album by DC and friends....1971 , must have been one heck of an era



Enjoying... Thanks.

Right back at ya!


----------



## proedros

Hey atoms , check also this masterpiece from 1974 , give the title to YouTube search bar and get the whole album playing

*Gene Clark - No Other (1974)*


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> Hey atoms , check also this masterpiece from 1974 , give the title to YouTube search bar and get the whole album playing
> 
> *Gene Clark - No Other (1974)*


Sweet as, will do bud. Ta v much, Not sure I know that one. Let u know...


----------



## proedros

9~ATOMS said:


> Sweet as, will do bud. Ta v much, Not sure I know that one. Let u know...


the lyrics are trippy/meditating on life etc

brilliant stuff.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 10, 2021)

proedros said:


> the lyrics are trippy/meditating on life etc
> 
> brilliant stuff.


Wickid!... spinning now, never heard this ever. Late 60’s? Deffo feeling it bro. San Fran vibe.

Check this... Young British lad, it’s about 6 months young but ‘old school’ you may have heard him. Video is a little dark but funny as fook! Production is first rate IMO.
Enjoy!


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> the lyrics are trippy/meditating on life etc
> 
> brilliant stuff.


Diggin it deep my man... grateful you put it my way 👌🏻


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 12, 2021)

9~ATOMS said:


> Diggin it deep my man... grateful you put it my way 👌🏻


Sometimes my eyes are open but my brain has shutdown in need of a re-boot or perhaps just a Good kick in the head! Probably.
 ‘1974’ you stuck it in bold ***. I got it, some of the keys {synths} had that 60’s sound on the first tune, more trad now. Seriously, It’s Bloody good!


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> the lyrics are trippy/meditating on life etc
> 
> brilliant stuff.


Ok ok... ok, Byrds. He’s the man! ‘Some misunderstanding’ I know this one. The previous decade for him required some recovery I’m thinking.
Yeah!


----------



## proedros

9~ATOMS said:


> Sometimes my eyes are open but my brain is shutdown in need of a re-boot or a Good kick in the head! Perhaps.
> ‘1974’ you stuck it in bold ***. I got it, some of the keys {synths} had that 60’s sound on the first tune, more trad now. *Seriously, It’s Bloody good!*



this album is the definition of the term 'lost masterpiece' , read about it in a MOJO article back in 2003 and have been in love with it ever since

fortunately this album gets constant re-appraise and more people hear it every year

desert island disc , for me.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 11, 2021)

proedros said:


> this album is the definition of the term 'lost masterpiece' , read about it in a MOJO article back in 2003 and have been in love with it ever since
> 
> fortunately this album gets constant re-appraise and more people hear it every year
> 
> desert island disc , for me.


No surprise, it’s been lost on me. This ‘Gem’ has completely gone under my Rader.

I was an avid reader of N.M.E and Mojo {still have their free CD’s in collection} pre internet and they were my main Go to’s for discovering new music back in the day. Cannot believe how I missed this one.

Really.

Cheers once more for sharing such treasure.

... 🙃


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 11, 2021)

proedros said:


> the lyrics are trippy/meditating on life etc
> 
> brilliant stuff.


‘The Future is Inside Us’...
{TY}


----------



## 9~ATOMS

proedros said:


> Hey atoms , check also this masterpiece from 1974 , give the title to YouTube search bar and get the whole album playing
> 
> *Gene Clark - No Other (1974)*


This Album is sounding lush through the Solaris 20’s/PwAudio No:10 cable. V nicely produced indeed.

...was introduced to this Lp when I was in college. Vini was the first signing of Factory Records {Joy Division~New Order~Happy Monday’s etc} and this little fella never really hit the mainstream like the others.

He had just got one of the first samplers and as a result made this Album. Beautiful guitar player too. Enjoy!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

New PWaudio models arrived!

Monile Mk2 shielding - *999$*
August Fun - *1129$*
Monile Mk2 Ft.1950 - *1645$*
Monile Mk2 Ft.1960 - *1645$*


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Sep 12, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> New PWaudio models arrived!
> 
> Monile Mk2 shielding - *999$*
> August Fun - *1129$*
> ...


Cheers for this... Any story/spec regarding the ‘August Fun’ variant at all? Monile Shielding/50’s/60’s MkII’s look fleckin good!


----------



## szore (Sep 12, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> New PWaudio models arrived!
> 
> Monile Mk2 shielding - *999$*
> August Fun - *1129$*
> ...


Don't forget this one!!! 

https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-4wired-with-shielding?variant=39579166375998

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-august-fun?variant=39584433897534


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> Don't forget this one!!!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-4wired-with-shielding?variant=39579166375998
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-august-fun?variant=39584433897534


Cheers... Nice hardware on this too, I’m sure it’s SQ delivers. Would love to hear them all!


----------



## MusicTeck

The PWAudio August Fun and Monile MKII Series (ft. 50s, 60s, and Shielding) are now in stock at MusicTeck!

August Fun: https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-august-fun?variant=39584433897534
Monile MKII ft. 50s: https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...dio-monile-mkii-ft-50s?variant=39586460237886
Monile MKII ft. 60s: https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...dio-monile-mkii-ft-60s?variant=39586461057086
Monile MKII Shielding: https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-monile-mkii-shielding?variant=39586459484222


----------



## pigon000

PW Audio First Earphone Siren Review!
(Cable. Orpheus, 1960s, 1950s Shielding)
But the language of this video is Korean.


----------



## Fife

MusicTeck said:


> The PWAudio August Fun and Monile MKII Series (ft. 50s, 60s, and Shielding) are now in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> August Fun: https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-august-fun?variant=39584433897534
> Monile MKII ft. 50s: https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...dio-monile-mkii-ft-50s?variant=39586460237886
> ...


Any chance you have a “Coles Notes” summary to explain the differences between them?


----------



## 9~ATOMS

Fife said:


> Any chance you have a “Coles Notes” summary to explain the differences between them?


These may help from ‘twisters’ condensed Impressions/Differences of OG Monile Series... 

Link to full review:
https://twister6.com/2020/12/27/pwaudio-monile/2/


----------



## raylu

Hi guys, I want to sell my Metropolis ft50 2pin 4.4mm like new, pm me for a price! thanks


----------



## radambe (Sep 22, 2021)

So far so good with Titans Moloch!  I was a bit worried about the 4 wire 22awg construction but was pleasantly surprised by how soft and supple the cable is. It is softer than my No.5. The navy blue PVC jacket looks awesome and has a very matte, high-end, high-quality feel. I tried the cable first with the S8’s and almost immediately recognized that I prefer the No.5 with these IEM’s. Based on what I heard with the S8’s, I knew that the LX’s would love this cable and I wasn’t wrong. Really nice pairing Moloch + LX.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Moloch cost around 320$?


----------



## Ojisan

radambe said:


> So far so good with Titans Moloch!  I was a bit worried about the 4 wire 22awg construction but was pleasantly surprised by how soft and supple the cable is. It is softer than my No.5. The navy blue PVC jacket looks awesome and has a very matte, high-end, high-quality feel. I tried the cable first with the S8’s and almost immediately recognized that I prefer the No.5 with these IEM’s. Based on what I heard with the S8’s, I knew that the LX’s would love this cable and I wasn’t wrong. Really nice pairing Moloch + LX.


Very nice! So what aspect of Moloch was less suitable for S8 and better suited for LX, for you? Thanks!


----------



## radambe

Xinlisupreme said:


> Moloch cost around 320$?


I believe it was around $375 including shipping to USA.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

radambe said:


> So far so good with Titans Moloch!  I was a bit worried about the 4 wire 22awg construction but was pleasantly surprised by how soft and supple the cable is. It is softer than my No.5. The navy blue PVC jacket looks awesome and has a very matte, high-end, high-quality feel. I tried the cable first with the S8’s and almost immediately recognized that I prefer the No.5 with these IEM’s. Based on what I heard with the S8’s, I knew that the LX’s would love this cable and I wasn’t wrong. Really nice pairing Moloch + LX.


Where did you purchase the cable?


----------



## michaelpunym (Sep 22, 2021)

Does anyone have a good PW Audio cable choice for VE Erlkönig? Current setup are AK sp2000ss and Toxic sw22 v2 8-wire, and I find the highs too bright and harsh, I really want a non-fatiguing listening experience with a bit of warmth and smoothness added to the vocals. Thanks in advance!


----------



## radambe

Ojisan said:


> Very nice! So what aspect of Moloch was less suitable for S8 and better suited for LX, for you? Thanks!


Please take these comments with a grain of salt as I make no claims to be any sort of “reviewer” and like nearly everything else in our hobby, I believe cables and their impact on one’s experience is almost entirely subjective….

That being said, my immediate first impression after swapping out the No.5 with the Moloch on the S8’s included an increase in air, detail, and “stage width”, along with a tightening of bass transients and perhaps a slight shortening of decay in the lowest octaves. The S8, for me, already has a really tight, impactful bass response, with short clean decay. This is actually one of my favorite aspects of the S8. These were my first set of multi-BA IEM’s and this aspect of their character impressed me from the first day. With the Moloch, I guess one could say that it’s almost too much of a good thing.

This first/immediate impression is what led me to move on to try pairing with the LX next. I love the LX as well, my one main gripe with it has been the same as I’ve read from many other headfier’s- sometimes, on some tracks, the bass can be slightly too much, slightly too much bloom. The Moloch seems to nip this up near perfectly - brings exactly the right amount of “tightening up” to the bass on LX, for me. For reference, when I first got my 1960s 2wire, I first tried it with the LX and quickly ended up moving the cable to my U12T (where it has remained) for basically the exact same reason but in reverse. The 1960s 2wire seemed to accentuate the bloom in the LX’s bass, which was opposite to my preferences but was perfect for pairing with the U12T. Before getting the 1960s 2wire, I ran my U12T with the M20 modules, but since pairing with 1960s I feel that I’ve been able to switch to the M15’s without losing that bit of presence in the bass. Call me crazy.


----------



## Ojisan

radambe said:


> Please take these comments with a grain of salt as I make no claims to be any sort of “reviewer” and like nearly everything else in our hobby, I believe cables and their impact on one’s experience is almost entirely subjective….
> 
> That being said, my immediate first impression after swapping out the No.5 with the Moloch on the S8’s included an increase in air, detail, and “stage width”, along with a tightening of bass transients and perhaps a slight shortening of decay in the lowest octaves. The S8, for me, already has a really tight, impactful bass response, with short clean decay. This is actually one of my favorite aspects of the S8. These were my first set of multi-BA IEM’s and this aspect of their character impressed me from the first day. With the Moloch, I guess one could say that it’s almost too much of a good thing.
> 
> This first/immediate impression is what led me to move on to try pairing with the LX next. I love the LX as well, my one main gripe with it has been the same as I’ve read from many other headfier’s- sometimes, on some tracks, the bass can be slightly too much, slightly too much bloom. The Moloch seems to nip this up near perfectly - brings exactly the right amount of “tightening up” to the bass on LX, for me. For reference, when I first got my 1960s 2wire, I first tried it with the LX and quickly ended up moving the cable to my U12T (where it has remained) for basically the exact same reason but in reverse. The 1960s 2wire seemed to accentuate the bloom in the LX’s bass, which was opposite to my preferences but was perfect for pairing with the U12T. Before getting the 1960s 2wire, I ran my U12T with the M20 modules, but since pairing with 1960s I feel that I’ve been able to switch to the M15’s without losing that bit of presence in the bass. Call me crazy.


Thanks! Very insightful comment! Nice that you brought up 1960's cable to further indicate the general trend. 

It almost sounds like Moloch has SPC/Silver composition type character even though they list it as OCC copper. Maybe the 22AWG has something to do with it. Curious if it will warm up after more hours. 

Good info, keep us posted! Thanks!


----------



## magicguy

michaelpunym said:


> Does anyone have a good PW Audio cable choice for VE Erlkönig? Current setup are AK sp2000ss and Toxic sw22 v2 8-wire, and I find the highs too bright and harsh, I really want a non-fatiguing listening experience with a bit of warmth and smoothness added to the vocals. Thanks in advance!



Have your ever tried 1950 ?
It has all the qualities of the 1960, but technically it goes further.
The stage width is the same, but the depth is above.
It is more balanced and more neutral.
The 1960 is « colored » in comparison.
You get more micro details, the transparency, separation is top notch.
Bass are clean and tight, and treble region is very well done, it brings a lot of clarity, but never become harsh or bright.
Vocals are clean btw, it may be the the only default for you.
With this cable I found a better synergy with WM1A/Z.
Depends of what type of music you listen to…
With my SP1000 I like to associate the Code 51 with.
Cheers


----------



## metaljem77

magicguy said:


> Have your ever tried 1950 ?
> It has all the qualities of the 1960, but technically it goes further.
> The stage width is the same, but the depth is above.
> It is more balanced and more neutral.
> ...


I’m v tempted to get a 1950s. Saw the one with Shielding and may be able to get a decent price for it. I hope 1950s does not reduce bass quantity as I love bass and do not like the quality and/or quantity of the bass to be reduced.


----------



## metaljem77

pigon000 said:


> PW Audio 1950 shielding


@pigon000, may I please ask what are your thoughts regarding this cable? Thank you


----------



## proedros

metaljem77 said:


> I’m v tempted to get a 1950s. Saw the one with Shielding and may be able to get a decent price for it. I hope 1950s does not reduce bass quantity as *I love bass and do not like the quality and/or quantity of the bass to be reduced.*



*1960s 2-wire* is also a great pick , i am using it it with my lean/transparent NT6 and it is a fantastic combo , it keeps NT6's top clarity and i get some extra bass oomph


----------



## magicguy

Well, middle bass are really good but sub bass may miss a little.
1980 is the bassiest, but they are not clean…
Maybe 1960 is a good choice then.
The 1950 is technical, 1960 may be more fun.


----------



## metaljem77

Thank you for all your suggestions. I have to be honest but I didn’t quite appreciate 1960s 4 wire that much with my IEMs. 1960s 2 wire is amazing, but I’m keen to pair 1950s with the Erlk


----------



## szore

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for all your suggestions. I have to be honest but I didn’t quite appreciate 1960s 4 wire that much with my IEMs. 1960s 2 wire is amazing, but I’m keen to pair 1950s with the Erlk


I was very dissapointed in the 1960, Loved the 1950 much better. Bought the Monile 50s over the 1960


----------



## Damz87

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for all your suggestions. I have to be honest but I didn’t quite appreciate 1960s 4 wire that much with my IEMs. 1960s 2 wire is amazing, but I’m keen to pair 1950s with the Erlk


I don’t have Erlky or a 1950s anymore but I do remember those two pairing up extremely well when I had them


----------



## pigon000

metaljem77 said:


> @pigon000, may I please ask what are your thoughts regarding this cable? Thank you


First of all, I want you to know that I am not good at English.
When I heard the 1950s cable, I thought it was more focused on the high.
Some people described the 1950s cable as technical. I think it's because of the bright and bright high notes unique to the 1950s cable.
And The shielding version has a more quiet background and a wider sound stage.


----------



## raylu

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for all your suggestions. I have to be honest but I didn’t quite appreciate 1960s 4 wire that much with my IEMs. 1960s 2 wire is amazing, but I’m keen to pair 1950s with the Erlk


you can try out the metropolis ft 50 btw its really good, im pairing with my Odin, which it is just amazing to hear


----------



## Andricop




----------



## szore

Andricop said:


>


Sexy as hell.


----------



## fabio19

Anyone have a 60s audio pw to sell?


----------



## claud W

Any good PWA cable recommendations for an VE V8?


----------



## raylu

claud W said:


> Any good PWA cable recommendations for an VE V8?


depends on your budget and besides I think all kinds or cable fit to ve8 but its just base on what your sound preference is


----------



## claud W

raylu said:


> depends on your budget and besides I think all kinds or cable fit to ve8 but its just base on what your sound preference is


My budget is decent sized. I have all of the Satin cables and PWA 50s, Moniel, both sizes of Loki, #10 and #5 and some others. Please tell me what you have experienced cable rolling the VE V8.


----------



## raylu

for me personally, I do like the pw 1950s 4  over 1960s 4, the 60s makes the soundstage of ve8 wider, however, 50s bring more clarity and better resolution to the music. however, for what I had experienced the 1950 and 60s are still full OCC Copper cables, ve8 will somehow lose some resolution and clarity. I recommend the Metropolis ft 50 which is a gold and silver alloy cable that brings more clarity, Different from other versions, the sound is lighter and sweeter than ft.50. The most striking is the bright and beautiful loud expression, The light does not grab the ears, but brings out a touch of sweet texture. The space is obviously wide and deep, bass with full speed sense brings out the sweet feeling more effectively.


----------



## szore

raylu said:


> for me personally, I do like the pw 1950s 4  over 1960s 4, the 60s makes the soundstage of ve8 wider, however, 50s bring more clarity and better resolution to the music. however, for what I had experienced the 1950 and 60s are still full OCC Copper cables, ve8 will somehow lose some resolution and clarity. I recommend the Metropolis ft 50 which is a gold and silver alloy cable that brings more clarity, Different from other versions, the sound is lighter and sweeter than ft.50. The most striking is the bright and beautiful loud expression, The light does not grab the ears, but brings out a touch of sweet texture. The space is obviously wide and deep, bass with full speed sense brings out the sweet feeling more effectively.


Seems the Metropolis is sold out at MT....


----------



## raylu

I do have one on sale in my list ... since I'm moving on to other cables...


----------



## szore

raylu said:


> I do have one on sale in my list ... since I'm moving on to other cables...


List? There's a list?


----------



## raylu

szore said:


> List? There's a list?


Oh what I mean is I had mine like new metropolis ft50 posted here in headfi a few days ago pm me if any of you are interested.


----------



## blotmouse

..and that's how you prep a sale, lol.


----------



## szore

raylu said:


> Oh what I mean is I had mine like new metropolis ft50 posted here in headfi a few days ago pm me if any of you are interested.





raylu said:


> Oh what I mean is I had mine like new metropolis ft50 posted here in headfi a few days ago pm me if any of you are interested.


The thing is I have the 1% gold/silver alloy Blackicon, and I'm wondering how much of a difference there will be, well, not HOW much, but WHAT the diffrence is... Did you ever try the Blackicon?


----------



## raylu

blotmouse said:


> ..and that's how you prep a sale, lol.


well just kinda talk about my experience on metropolis, even though i am selling it lmao. but still, it is a really good cable, i pare it with my ee odin, just base is just wonderfully well controlled


----------



## raylu

szore said:


> The thing is I have the 1% gold/silver alloy Blackicon, and I'm wondering how much of a difference there will be, well, not HOW much, but WHAT the diffrence is... Did you ever try the Blackicon?


I did try out the blackicon before, I think it just is a lot of a difference since metropolis is a shielding cable which the background is definitely darker compare to backicon silver gold, and the metropolis brings not only smoothness to the music but also the bass is given more flexibility and well-controlled, I tried it both on my odin and ve7, the bass is deeper compared to other cables and also you can see there is a large price gap between these two cables, the material use must be somehow different.


----------



## szore (Nov 15, 2021)

raylu said:


> I did try out the blackicon before, I think it just is a lot of a difference since metropolis is a shielding cable which the background is definitely darker compare to backicon silver gold, and the metropolis brings not only smoothness to the music but also the bass is given more flexibility and well-controlled, I tried it both on my odin and ve7, the bass is deeper compared to other cables and also you can see there is a large price gap between these two cables, the material use must be somehow different.


Well, It's also an 8 wire. I also have the Monile50s, I would love to hear the Metro and Monile side by side...


----------



## metaljem77

Just received the 1950s and though first impressions, paired it with LX SE: lovely bass impact replete with detail retrieval. I can’t wait to pair it my LX.


----------



## Damz87

metaljem77 said:


> Just received the 1950s and though first impressions, paired it with LX SE: lovely bass impact replete with detail retrieval. I can’t wait to pair it my LX.


Looking forward to reading your thoughts  LX and 1950s is one of my favourite pairings


----------



## niotio910

Would the no.10 fit well with the U12T?
Otherwise I need an advice which one I should pair with the u12t. I sold my EA Virtouso because I feel fatigue after a couple of hours of listening. Now I am using its stock premium cable and the fatigue goes away. The reason I want to change cable is I need 4.4mm balance connector. I don’t want to invest too much in cable.


----------



## MusicTeck

The PWAudio First Times Flagship Cable is now in stock at MusicTeck!

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-first-times?variant=39607966335038


----------



## KickAssChewGum

MusicTeck said:


> The PWAudio First Times Flagship Cable is now in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/pwaudio/products/pwaudio-first-times?variant=39607966335038


Just received the First Times (thanks Andrew) and I can confirm that it’s an awesome cable. The best I’ve found yet to pair with the Trailli, in fact. Truly special!


----------



## metaljem77

KickAssChewGum said:


> Just received the First Times (thanks Andrew) and I can confirm that it’s an awesome cable. The best I’ve found yet to pair with the Trailli, in fact. Truly special!


Could you please share your impressions of it? Thank you in advance


----------



## Ojisan

KickAssChewGum said:


> Just received the First Times (thanks Andrew) and I can confirm that it’s an awesome cable. The best I’ve found yet to pair with the Trailli, in fact. Truly special!


Have you heard the Orpheus? Also curious how it is relative to the 1950s. Thanks!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

metaljem77 said:


> Could you please share your impressions of it? Thank you in advance


On the Trailli it opens up the soundstage to extraordinary levels. It ups the clarity a significant notch and also extends the low end very subtly. Definitely the best cable pairing I’ve heard yet with the Trailli.


----------



## toaster (Oct 19, 2021)

Ojisan said:


> Have you heard the Orpheus? Also curious how it is relative to the 1950s. Thanks!


i own both...it's not even close, and I love the fiddy.

the orpheus is an utter revelation in terms of what cables are capable of.

nothing I've heard sounds like pw cables...and no other pw cables I've heard sound like orphy. 

_edit: don't normally gush this flagrantly, but we're in the pw thread and @KickAssChewGum's last post was inspirational. _


----------



## szore

Can I borrow it?


----------



## blotmouse

toaster said:


> i own both...it's not even close, and I love the fiddy.
> 
> the orpheus is an utter revelation in terms of what cables are capable of.
> 
> ...


preach


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Ojisan said:


> Have you heard the Orpheus? Also curious how it is relative to the 1950s. Thanks!


Sadly haven’t had the chance to hear the Orpheus for myself. The First Times enhances rather than colors the signature, I would say, with a unusually large effect on the size of the stage, whereas the 1950s definitely adds a fair bit to the low end while also enhancing the overall technicalities. I hope that answers your question. Both great cables.


----------



## Ojisan

KickAssChewGum said:


> Sadly haven’t had the chance to hear the Orpheus for myself. The First Times enhances rather than colors the signature, I would say, with a unusually large effect on the size of the stage, whereas the 1950s definitely adds a fair bit to the low end while also enhancing the overall technicalities. I hope that answers your question. Both great cables.


Thanks! You mentioned the Odin pairing in the Trailli thread. Do you hear FT help soften the upper-mid to treble brittleness of Odin? Have you tried it with EVO? Thanks again!


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Hi guys, I just got the Traillii 8-wire stock cable for my EE Odin... I am very impressed, seems to be a good pairing. Anybody else using the Traillii stock cable with EE IEMS?


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Hi guys, I just got the Traillii 8-wire stock cable for my EE Odin... I am very impressed, seems to be a good pairing. Anybody else using the Traillii stock cable with EE IEMS?


I use mine with legend x occasionally for a different experience and as of now it’s been on my rhapsodio eden.


----------



## Damz87

If anyone is looking for an Orpheus Shielding Edition, I am selling my one. PM me if you’re interested


----------



## endless402

anyone compare the Satan with 1960? difficult to find any reviews about the satan given it is limited production


----------



## proedros

did they really name a cable Satan ?

lol , thay are gonna miss all the baby jesus fans


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> did they really name a cable Satan ?
> 
> lol , thay are gonna miss all the baby jesus fans


It was a limited Hong-Kong-exclusive, I believe. It had a black-and-silver look like Effect Audio’s Janus cables. ‘Loved the aesthetic, personally.


----------



## LabelH

https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/photos/a.528048447359193/2051222075041815/

From January 1, 2022, the retail price of the regular version of PW Audio Orpheus will be changed to: $52,800 (original price $32,800); the shielded version is changed to: $57,800 (original price $37,800); orders for adapter cables and over-the-line cables will no longer be accepted.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

LabelH said:


> https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/photos/a.528048447359193/2051222075041815/
> 
> From January 1, 2022, the retail price of the regular version of PW Audio Orpheus will be changed to: $52,800 (original price $32,800); the shielded version is changed to: $57,800 (original price $37,800); orders for adapter cables and over-the-line cables will no longer be accepted.


Sounds reasonable that... I don’t know why they don’t just round it up to $100k? 

I’m sure some plebeians with more money than sense with bite their hands off convinced they will get that extra 0.01% of SQ. 

Bargain.


----------



## Damz87

LabelH said:


> https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/photos/a.528048447359193/2051222075041815/
> 
> From January 1, 2022, the retail price of the regular version of PW Audio Orpheus will be changed to: $52,800 (original price $32,800); the shielded version is changed to: $57,800 (original price $37,800); orders for adapter cables and over-the-line cables will no longer be accepted.


So a shielded Orpheus will be approx $7.5k USD. Holy moly 😬


----------



## toaster

Sell Bitcoin, buy Orphy. 

Jeez…


----------



## blotmouse

How bout DON’T buy orphy and help this hobby regain some form of sense?


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2021)

dp


----------



## toaster

blotmouse said:


> How bout DON’T buy orphy and help this hobby regain some form of sense?


You’re not wrong…


----------



## 9~ATOMS

toaster said:


> You’re not wrong…


¥£$... He’s not ‘Wong!’


----------



## szore

Guranteed he will sell out. He raises price because he knows people will pay.


----------



## toaster

9~ATOMS said:


> ¥£$... He’s not ‘Wong!’



😬

clever use of currency symbols.


----------



## toaster

Damz87 said:


> If anyone is looking for an Orpheus Shielding Edition, I am selling my one. PM me if you’re interested


…just scrolled up…

the TIMING on this post.


----------



## Damz87

Lucky I haven’t sold it yet 🤭


----------



## 9~ATOMS

blotmouse said:


> How bout DON’T buy orphy and help this hobby regain some form of sense?


Peeps are getting mugged on here! 2000%+ for shielding... Come on!

Out of proportion and control. 

A market only exists if you buy into it. I have the PW Audio No10 is entry level granted (it does sound quite good IMO) I needed a 2.5 balanced + this arrived this morning with no burn in, a 1/3 of the price of No10 and is superior across the board already.

Something ain’t right here.


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> Peeps are getting mugged on here! 2000%+ for shielding... Come on!
> 
> Out of proportion and control.
> 
> ...


When you get into high end daps and amplifiers, etc. The high-end differences become noticable with cables and tips etc.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> When you get into high end daps and amplifiers, etc. The high-end differences become noticable with cables and tips etc.


I get all of that, cheers. I just think this is all getting totally out of control. If this NiceHCK cable is ‘theoretically’ 7N Up-Occ copper, surely Mr.Wong’s shielding cannot justify over 2000% mark up?

Just my viewpoint. I think people should & can do what they want with their hard earn cash but my point is ‘really?’

He really is taking the ‘P’ out of people to hike up what was already outrageous and beyond rationale. Maybe he has bought all of Cardas’s copper reserves out and put his 500% on.

Just my 2,000,000,000,000 cents!


----------



## Damz87

Looking at the rough translation on that Facebook link posted above, it looks as though the price hike is due to supply shortages and that particular dealer will only receive 2 Orpheus units a month. 

I’ve been told that they sell quite well in the Asian markets. Perhaps Peter had to do this to slow the demand 🤷‍♂️


----------



## blotmouse

Something may be pushing the price up with all the shortages, but still, seems like a market bearing test to me. How many oil baron's are there on head fi anyway? Cardas wire was never really that expensive on its own. But maybe PW have a closet of 25 year+ aged copper that has that spectacular bass extension we crave?


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> I get all of that, cheers. I just think this is all getting totally out of control. If this NiceHCK cable is ‘theoretically’ 7N Up-Occ copper, surely Mr.Wong’s shielding cannot justify over 2000% mark up?
> 
> Just my viewpoint. I think people should & can do what they want with their hard earn cash but my point is ‘really?’
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> Oh, I agree.


$¥¥€£T!


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> $¥¥€£T!


you crazy!


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> you crazy!


Yep! Want some?
🤑






It’ll cost ya!


----------



## toaster

blotmouse said:


> Something may be pushing the price up with all the shortages, but still, seems like a market bearing test to me. How many oil baron's are there on head fi anyway? Cardas wire was never really that expensive on its own. But maybe PW have a closet of 25 year+ aged copper that has that spectacular bass extension we crave?


I didn't plan to buy or even listen to the orphy.

But nearly immediately after hearing it, I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## blotmouse

toaster said:


> I didn't plan to buy or even listen to the orphy.
> 
> But nearly immediately after hearing it, I knew I was in trouble.


lol, I hope to never hear it.


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Nov 3, 2021)

toaster said:


> I didn't plan to buy or even listen to the orphy.
> 
> But nearly immediately after hearing it, I knew I was in trouble.


...and so the justification/convincing oneself starts.

This here lies the problem all over threads on H-fi like Crck Ccain whether it’s a new stratos inflated priced Dap/Iem or wire and where Mr.Wong/Ak etc etc rub their hands together!

Of course there are people one can see to talk about it, cos you wouldn’t dare tell the wife or your mates ‘REALLY’ what this $#%T costs...

Let’s face it.

Good luck boys!


----------



## szore

Me and my German friend talk all the time about how we seriously have an addiction. Just last night I bought the LCD-2C just because I needed a fix...


----------



## 9~ATOMS (Nov 3, 2021)

szore said:


> Me and my German friend talk all the time about how we seriously have an addiction. Just last night I bought the LCD-2C just because I needed a fix...


Lol... F Yeah! Isn’t the th900 actually better though? Choice of colours too!

It’s all relative I guess but fundamentally exactly the same. There could be worse addictions/roads to go down-just the insane prices in ‘Head’ Fi!

Look how reasonable(ish) 2 Channel audio is comparatively- Does not make sense in terms of quantity. I do not buy into the ‘Nano’ argument either.

Hey... I’ve got a spare kidney you can borrow. I can get a repro tofu one ‘exactly the same just 3D printed’ on AliExpress for five dolla!


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> Lol... F Yeah! Isn’t the th900 actually better though? Choice of colours too!
> 
> It’s all relative I guess but fundamentally exactly the same. It could be worse addictions/roads to go down-just the insane prices.
> 
> ...


th900? huh?


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> th900? huh?


Fostex


----------



## 9~ATOMS

9~ATOMS said:


> Fostex


Not as power hungry...


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> Not as power hungry...


 $1,600  dats just crazy


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> $1,600  dats just crazy


Yeah but it’s the ‘Good $#!T Man’


----------



## szore

9~ATOMS said:


> Yeah but it’s the ‘Good $#!T Man’


I was looking at the MKII...

https://www.adorama.com/ftxth900mk2...lObT6tACcaAtXjEALw_wcB&utm_source=adl-gbase-p


----------



## szore

We've gotten wayyyy off topic here, but the LCD 2C sounds amazing as well.... Audeze burns in the drivers at the factory, so out of the box they sound great.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

szore said:


> We've gotten wayyyy off topic here, but the LCD 2C sounds amazing as well.... Audeze burns in the drivers at the factory, so out of the box they sound great.


Nice. Yes, Forgive me, I stand corrected there with Mk1. I like the th909 personally (semi’s) couldn’t see the homies down the Sub letting you get away with them though!

So on topic, does Mr.Wong do Fostex (nearly Senn 2pin’s)? 🤐


----------



## dhc0329

I was very excited with centurion on odin for dynomite bass response at first but eventually ultra sharpness on treble finally ate me up. Now I am back to first times cable. What a relief not having to worry about shouty treble attack while enjoying the best. By no means centurion and first times are two of the best cables Ive experienced but there is still a synergy. I would choose ft over odin anyway if it wasnt for microphonics.


----------



## danpong

I have question about Shirt Clip.  It seems that the high-end cable is really thick braided and the shirt clip that provide is not really fit the cable.  Do you have any Shirt clip that you guys use that you can recommend?


----------



## 9~ATOMS

danpong said:


> I have question about Shirt Clip.  It seems that the high-end cable is really thick braided and the shirt clip that provide is not really fit the cable.  Do you have any Shirt clip that you guys use that you can recommend?


I do not... However, I mostly run my cable under my shirt/Sweater/Hoody which protects the cable in general & also more importantly from snags or getting caught up on door handles etc
🙂


----------



## littlexx26

dhc0329 said:


> I was very excited with centurion on odin for dynomite bass response at first but eventually ultra sharpness on treble finally ate me up. Now I am back to first times cable. What a relief not having to worry about shouty treble attack while enjoying the best. By no means centurion and first times are two of the best cables Ive experienced but there is still a synergy. I would choose ft over odin anyway if it wasnt for microphonics.


what player?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dhc0329 said:


> I was very excited with centurion on odin for dynomite bass response at first but eventually ultra sharpness on treble finally ate me up. Now I am back to first times cable. What a relief not having to worry about shouty treble attack while enjoying the best. By no means centurion and first times are two of the best cables Ive experienced but there is still a synergy. I would choose ft over odin anyway if it wasnt for microphonics.


I found that pairing my Odin with the 1960s 4-wire from my Traillii cuts the glare from the treble.    One of my friends in Hawaii got Custom Odins and says that does the trick as well.


----------



## dhc0329

littlexx26 said:


> what player?


N6ii TI and P6 Pro mostly. 


HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I found that pairing my Odin with the 1960s 4-wire from my Traillii cuts the glare from the treble.    One of my friends in Hawaii got Custom Odins and says that does the trick as well.


Yes, I would agree but I find PWA First Times cable to be even better fit for Odin - sharp but not too edgy on the treble. The bass is eerily good, too. 
Now I gotta find me a good IEM for Centurion. The cable's just too surgically opened for any EST IEMs to handle. 
​


----------



## metaljem77

dhc0329 said:


> N6ii TI and P6 Pro mostly.
> 
> Yes, I would agree but I find PWA First Times cable to be even better fit for Odin - sharp but not too edgy on the treble. The bass is eerily good, too.
> Now I gotta find me a good IEM for Centurion. The cable's just too surgically opened for any EST IEMs to handle.
> ​


Have you tried First Times with EVO? Thanks!


----------



## dhc0329

metaljem77 said:


> Have you tried First Times with EVO? Thanks!



Sorry I haven't had a chance and usually I am not into bassy IEM so not sure if I ever will.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dhc0329 said:


> N6ii TI and P6 Pro mostly.
> 
> Yes, I would agree but I find PWA First Times cable to be even better fit for Odin - sharp but not too edgy on the treble. The bass is eerily good, too.
> Now I gotta find me a good IEM for Centurion. The cable's just too surgically opened for any EST IEMs to handle.
> ​


I'd like to try the First Time cable, but that cable costs more than I bought my Odins for.     That goes against my budget constraints for cables.   I'll have to wait until they show up in the Classifieds.


----------



## tgx78

Traillii cable on Odin does sound better.


----------



## dhc0329

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I'd like to try the First Time cable, but that cable costs more than I bought my Odins for.     That goes against my budget constraints for cables.   I'll have to wait until they show up in the Classifieds.



I am sure you will see one someday but the basic difference as I heard is the resolution. All frequencies are better defined without going overboard. You know that upper treble of odin can be annoying at times so I stopped using the ultra revealing centurion on it although the bass response is quite good. FT is almost equally revealing yet not too harsh. Amazing cable


----------



## szore

I just put my Blackicon Series - Silver Gold (1% gold) up for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## IovOrc

anyone interested on this?


----------



## orifiel

The cable burn in it’s necessary to PW audio cables?
Or to any headphone cable?
Any of you have heard clearly audible effects on this?
How much time is necessary?
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## szore

orifiel said:


> The cable burn in it’s necessary to PW audio cables?
> Or to any headphone cable?
> Any of you have heard clearly audible effects on this?
> How much time is necessary?
> 🤔🤔🤔


Cable burn-in is most definitely a thing. I give all my cables 100 hours....My Monile50s had some congestion and grainy in the mids...but after burn in the cable sounds smooth and clear now, really opened up the mids. I had a discussion recently with an electrical engineer...he said there is no reason in the world why burn in should work on cables, but he said it most definitely does. He couldn't explain how or why.


----------



## Passenger11

Hi, I'm going replace the Ares II with the PW No.10 4 wire for my LX. Has anyone experience, and what might I expect with this pairing?
I've searched everywhere for any sliver of info on this match but couldn't find any.
I'm actually hoping it's sonics will be similar to the stock cable.
Thanks!


----------



## Andricop

orifiel said:


> The cable burn in it’s necessary to PW audio cables?


About 50 hrs PW told me


----------



## Andricop

IovOrc said:


> anyone interested on this?



Just curious, are those PW Audio IEM or just faceplates?


----------



## IovOrc

Andricop said:


> Just curious, are those PW Audio IEM or just faceplates?









Its their new iem, Siren. It beated my Legend X D:


----------



## Ojisan

IovOrc said:


> Its their new iem, Siren. It beated my Legend X D:



Interesting! 
https://www.cyras.jp/136140.html


----------



## Fife

Where to get if in N.A.?


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, I just posted my review of PWAudio First Times new flagship cable.  Enjoy the read!


----------



## 9~ATOMS

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just posted my review of PWAudio First Times new flagship cable.  Enjoy the read!


Thank you T. Concise and thorough review as usual! Appreciated.

Just re-mortgaged my house.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just posted my review of PWAudio First Times new flagship cable.  Enjoy the read!


Another excellent review, Alex! The First Times is absolutely my favourite pairing with the Trailli. I thought the ‘stock’ 1960s 4-wire was pretty great but, somehow, the FT bests it considerably. It’s also great with the EE EVO in my opinion, particularly if you like a punchy mid-bass.


----------



## twister6

9~ATOMS said:


> Thank you T. Concise and thorough review as usual! Appreciated.
> 
> Just re-mortgaged my house.



Are you referring to Orpheus with Shielding version?


----------



## 9~ATOMS

twister6 said:


> Are you referring to Orpheus with Shielding version?


Deffo!


----------



## claud W (Nov 21, 2021)

If you already had a 4 wire 1950s, what PW cable would you buy?  First Time??  1960s 4 wire or ?????


----------



## aaf evo

claud W said:


> If you already had a 4 wire 1950s, what PW cable would you buy?



If $ was no object then I'd go for an Orpheus, if it was then maybe that new First Times cable although I haven't heard it.


----------



## claud W

MusicTeck has great deals on PW cables during its Black Friday sale. Most are 20% off!!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

claud W said:


> If you already had a 4 wire 1950s, what PW cable would you buy?


I can attest to First Times being an amazing cable but... it all depends what you IEM you want to pair it with. If you want to go a notch or two cheaper, then I'd recommend either the Effect Audio Leonidas II and the Effect Audio Cleopatra or the Eletech Iliad, Plato or Socrates. Again, based on the use case. Penon Totem is also a great option and amazing value for the money.


----------



## claud W (Nov 21, 2021)

I already have Effect Leo II Eletech Iliad, Socrates and Penon Totum.

Its starting to smell like First Times.


----------



## Frankie D

claud W said:


> If you already had a 4 wire 1950s, what PW cable would you buy?  First Time??  1960s 4 wire or ?????


I would have to see if I could hear a difference first as the 1950 is that good in my opinion.


----------



## gLer

Frankie D said:


> I would have to see if I could hear a difference first as the 1950 is that good in my opinion.


I agree, once you're at 1950s level it's really splitting hairs. I have a 2-wire 1950s and I'm told that's already sitting hairs with the 4-wire.


----------



## claud W

First Times ordered to cable roll with my TOTL others in 2022.


----------



## Andricop

What would be the lightest and more flexible cable in the PW collection?
To be used straight and not over the ear with small and light IEM like the Technics TZ700.

I was thinking perhaps the 1960s 2 wires?
I also have another question regarding the 1960s: does it come now with the same connectors and splitter than the other cables (Metropolis, Mercer Spider, First Times, ...)?

Thanks


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Any "Monile Mk2 shielding" feedback?


----------



## claud W

Andricop said:


> What would be the lightest and more flexible cable in the PW collection?
> To be used straight and not over the ear with small and light IEM like the Technics TZ700.
> 
> I was thinking perhaps the 1960s 2 wires?
> ...


The standard 4 wire #5 and # 10 are light and flexible.


----------



## drftr

claud W said:


> MusicTeck has great deals on PW cables during its Black Friday sale. Most are 20% off!!


Let me know if you're interested in 40% off instead  

I'm looking at their Oriolus Traillii deal but have zero interest in a cable. I will only pull the trigger if I can make someone happy with the included 1960s 4-wire and I'm not too shy offering the 1960s 4-wire for the exact same 40% off.

drftr


----------



## bluestorm1992

Hi everyone, I have a Elysian X I am thinking of letting go of and I am interested in trading it for a PW  FT or Orpheus (either shielding or non-shielding is fine) + cash. If you are interested in this trade, please PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## claud W (Dec 1, 2021)

Any one using PWA cables on their Vision Ears V8 or EXT? Which ones, please? 
I am especially interested in 1950s 4 wire and First Time applications.


----------



## raylu

I have heard from my friend that owns both first time and metropolis ft50, He told me  EXT is good with metropolis ft 50, but personally i don't own a first time so I don't know how good it is yet.


----------



## drftr

Up for sale:

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/oriolus-traillii-pw-audio-1960s-8w-100-unused.15624/

Apparently a great match for the Odin as well - red it here...

drftr


----------



## LabelH

Hi guys, just want to drop PW Audio Siren impression.
TLDR: it doesn't have technicality of kilobuck IEMs, however the tuning may please some listener.
Overall tuning is mid-focused.

Setup:
- Eartips: oriolus the bird
- Cable: Whiplash tw3/EA Horus 4wire
- AK SP2000
- Played for ~10 hours

Bass sit nicely behind the mids, i say the bass quantity is more less in neutral amount. Has good dynamic.
Mid is the focus here. The tonality has a right amount, not thick or thin.
Treble is a "minimal" bright, doesn't have much sparkle/bite/airy but still ok.
While Siren can pick good detail, they struggle to render in "high resolution".
Staging is wide, doesn't feel compressed at all.
The background not clean, like there is some veil in behind.

Likes:
- Tuning is pleasant. Body/weight of notes is ideal.
- Reasonable price

Dislikes:
- Fit can be tricky, i think they should at least include eartips or recommend the eartip


----------



## claud W

Thanks LabelH. I wonder if they would sound better with a PWA cable. Did they come with a cable?


----------



## LabelH

claud W said:


> Thanks LabelH. I wonder if they would sound better with a PWA cable. Did they come with a cable?


They come without cable and eartips.  I haven't tried with PWA cable, but i think the changes should not be drastic.


----------



## Rin1990

I'm probably late to this but has anyone tried the PW Audio Metropolis cable? Some impression would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SeeSax

Hello Friends, thought I would drop in with some impressions of the PW Audio “First Times” cable that I got from @MusicTeck a few weeks back. I’ve been using PW cables for a while, with my previous favorite being the 1950s. I’m no stranger to the century series and have had a few 1960s in both configurations, a 1950s, heard the 1980s, owned the Orpheus for a hot minute and a handful of others. I’m happy to report that the First Times is my favorite. 

I remember the PW Audio tour a few years ago and that was one of the funnest things I’ve participated in throughout the years on Head-Fi. It was a rare opportunity to truly A/B all the different cables offered by PW and I came away loving the PW 1950 so much that I bought one. That was one of the first cables that truly wowed me (paired with the Legend X at the time). The ergonomics weren’t up there with the sound quality for me, but anyway…

Enter the First Times. I did buy the Orpheus a few months back and while I LOVED the organic, pitch black sound of the cable with incredible bass, it was just too heavy for IEM use for me. It was a really difficult decision because the sound was truly remarkable, but what’s the point if I couldn’t enjoy it as much as I’d like. When I saw a deal on the First Times over the holidays, I jumped on it because I missed that sound so much with my Traillii. I’m really happy to report that it has similar strong, impactful, textured bass with an analogue slamming quality to it. It’s got a super black background like the Orpheus and the ergonomics are miles better for me, especially on the Traillii. It’s a wonderful upgrade to the 1960 on the Traillii for me because A) using stock cables is boring (lol) and B) it gives me a more natural, organic sound with that addictively textured bass. It also pairs brilliantly with the Odin and tonality-wise, it seems similar to the much-loved 1960 2-wire, but probably a step up in technicalities. Also, it doesn’t hurt that it’s half the price of the Orpheus. 

One area I want to mention specifically with the Traillii pairing is the synergy in the treble. Traillii has some of my favorite treble of any IEM due to the sparkle and air, and First Times retains that with a hint of smoothness. It’s a copper cable at heart, but taken to the max with details, texture and musicality. Obviously cables can only make so much difference, but with the Traillii + iDSD Signature combo I’m using, I really feel like it does add that last notch of synergy and sound quality. Maybe it’s all in my head, but I’m happy with the cable through and through. 

Since I’ve already written a darn essay, I’ll give a brief comparison to the Centurion which is about as far in the other direction as you can get. On Traillii specifically, I hear Centurion taking it to brighter levels with more pin-point precision and that lost a bit of the magic. First Times gave a more natural, organic sound that I find more pleasing with Traillii (so Centurion lives happily on Phonix for now). The treble specifically is more energetic on the Centurion, though bass is also quicker and has less decay. The First Times really splits that balance of a traditionally copper and silver sound, with tons of detail and tons of musicality (and again, that bass…yum). 

Also worth a quick mention is the new hardware (although it’s been available on a few PW models already, like my Attila that came with my Mason FS): it’s great and I love seeing the personalized details rather than just a “normal” Pentaconn plug. Nothing against Pentaconn stock plugs, but I enjoy the level of refinement with PW’s latest cables. 





Cheers, 

-Collin-


----------



## KickAssChewGum

SeeSax said:


> Hello Friends, thought I would drop in with some impressions of the PW Audio “First Times” cable that I got from @MusicTeck a few weeks back. I’ve been using PW cables for a while, with my previous favorite being the 1950s. I’m no stranger to the century series and have had a few 1960s in both configurations, a 1950s, heard the 1980s, owned the Orpheus for a hot minute and a handful of others. I’m happy to report that the First Times is my favorite.
> 
> I remember the PW Audio tour a few years ago and that was one of the funnest things I’ve participated in throughout the years on Head-Fi. It was a rare opportunity to truly A/B all the different cables offered by PW and I came away loving the PW 1950 so much that I bought one. That was one of the first cables that truly wowed me (paired with the Legend X at the time). The ergonomics weren’t up there with the sound quality for me, but anyway…
> 
> ...


Totally agree. First Times is an excellent cable and a perfect match with the Trailli.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Monile Mk2 is so tempting but i didn’t read any impressions 🥲


----------



## raylu

guys I'm selling my metropolis ft 50 cm 4.4mm at a really good price pm me if you want one thanks !


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Guys, a quick question. 
What is the size of the 2 pin connector on PW Audio cables? 0,75 or 0,78?


----------



## Andricop

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Guys, a quick question.
> What is the size of the 2 pin connector on PW Audio cables? 0,75 or 0,78?


0.78 mm


----------



## twister6

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Guys, a quick question.
> What is the size of the 2 pin connector on PW Audio cables? 0,75 or 0,78?



Unless you specify for them to build you a cable with a custom 2pin connector (like 0.75mm), by default it should be standard universal 0.78mm.


----------



## claud W

Any one here try PWA First Times on VE EXT or Phonix?


----------



## KickAssChewGum

claud W said:


> Any one here try PWA First Times on VE EXT or Phonix?


Yes, it’s FT is great on the EXT although I personally preferred the PW Audio Metropolis ft1950s with it as it tightens the bass a tiny bit.


----------



## szore

Hi folks! My PWAudio Blackicon 1% is up for sale if anyone is interested!

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...-1-gold-silver-alloy-4-4mm-2-pin-cable.18493/


----------



## findthereal4

Why has the orpheus cable almost doubles in price? 

Now at 55000 HKD. Up from 38000


----------



## Andricop

It was announced some time ago



LabelH said:


> https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/photos/a.528048447359193/2051222075041815/
> 
> From January 1, 2022, the retail price of the regular version of PW Audio Orpheus will be changed to: $52,800 (original price $32,800); the shielded version is changed to: $57,800 (original price $37,800); orders for adapter cables and over-the-line cables will no longer be accepted.



Looks like MusicTeck still has some Orpheus with the old price


----------



## LabelH

Andricop said:


> It was announced some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like MusicTeck still has some Orpheus with the old price


Depend, if they sell old stock or new one. The 2022 verstion, looks use new packaging:

https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/posts/2102806126550076


----------



## Andricop

LabelH said:


> Depend, if they sell old stock or new one. The 2022 verstion, looks use new packaging:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/praesto.hk/posts/2102806126550076



It's one of the most expensive leather case I know 

BTW does anyone know how much does retermination on both ends costs for an Orpheus cable?


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> It's one of the most expensive leather case I know
> 
> BTW does anyone know how much does retermination on both ends costs for an Orpheus cable?


I don’t remember off hand but Peter charges very reasonably to reterminate his own cables.


----------



## godlikegamer

Just want to ask anyone had tested both Metropolis and Monile (which ever version)? What is the improvement?


----------



## olddude

efftee said:


> I don’t remember off hand but Peter charges very reasonably to reterminate his own cables.


I'm having my 1960 reterminated and he quoted me 500HKD (64 USD) for rewiring the plug and replacing one earpiece pin set.  I decided to go for a full retermination with a new plug as well as both pin sets but he hasn't given me a price yet.  Whatever it is, it would seem that his prices are VERY fair.


----------



## efftee

olddude said:


> I'm having my 1960 reterminated and he quoted me 500HKD (64 USD) for rewiring the plug and replacing one earpiece pin set.  I decided to go for a full retermination with a new plug as well as both pin sets but he hasn't given me a price yet.  Whatever it is, it would seem that his prices are VERY fair.


Considering the prices of PW cables, I'd say WAY more than fair heh. Since you're getting work done, have you considered using the EA ConX and/or TermX? If so, might want to ride on their promo of getting the service charge free. Needless to say, their termination handiwork is top notch.


----------



## szore

olddude said:


> I'm having my 1960 reterminated and he quoted me 500HKD (64 USD) for rewiring the plug and replacing one earpiece pin set.  I decided to go for a full retermination with a new plug as well as both pin sets but he hasn't given me a price yet.  Whatever it is, it would seem that his prices are VERY fair.


Plussound charges me $65 for re-termination.


----------



## olddude (Feb 27, 2022)

Peter's a good guy, does top-quality work, and since the cost is (basically) negligible, I see no reason to stray.  

I started getting microphonics down by the plug, and I bent the pins on the left side taking a fall during a walk in the dark during the pandemic lockdown.  I'm not changing to anything different, just replacing what is already there with new (similar) pieces since it makes sense to do the whole thing at once.  I'm the 3rd owner of the cable.


----------



## Natesdailies

SeeSax said:


> Hello Friends, thought I would drop in with some impressions of the PW Audio “First Times” cable that I got from @MusicTeck a few weeks back. I’ve been using PW cables for a while, with my previous favorite being the 1950s. I’m no stranger to the century series and have had a few 1960s in both configurations, a 1950s, heard the 1980s, owned the Orpheus for a hot minute and a handful of others. I’m happy to report that the First Times is my favorite.
> 
> I remember the PW Audio tour a few years ago and that was one of the funnest things I’ve participated in throughout the years on Head-Fi. It was a rare opportunity to truly A/B all the different cables offered by PW and I came away loving the PW 1950 so much that I bought one. That was one of the first cables that truly wowed me (paired with the Legend X at the time). The ergonomics weren’t up there with the sound quality for me, but anyway…
> 
> ...


Great read. If you dont mind, what was the sale discount of the First Time cable? Trying to get a baseline of where the market for it is. Thanks


----------



## godlikegamer

Natesdailies said:


> Great read. If you dont mind, what was the sale discount of the First Time cable? Trying to get a baseline of where the market for it is. Thanks


If you are referring to Musicteck, normal version $1932 and Shielding $2651 *(price after discount)*...


----------



## olddude

Anyone know how to get reasonable shipping cost from US to HK?  Fed Ex is astronomical, USPS takes 3-5 weeks and isn't cheap, and DHL Int'l requires membership.


----------



## godlikegamer

olddude said:


> Anyone know how to get reasonable shipping cost from US to HK?  Fed Ex is astronomical, USPS takes 3-5 weeks and isn't cheap, and DHL Int'l requires membership.


SF International seems reasonable, you can try it...


----------



## twister6

olddude said:


> Anyone know how to get reasonable shipping cost from US to HK?  Fed Ex is astronomical, USPS takes 3-5 weeks and isn't cheap, and DHL Int'l requires membership.



I'm going to take a wild guess since we are in PWA thread, you are trying to re-terminate their cable?  Or something like that?

Talk to Andrew/Musicteck, he does international shipments all the time with brands he sells.  Maybe it will be more cost efficient to go through him?


----------



## olddude

Thanks, all.  I tried SF Int'l but got hung up in the whole Export Code area.  When you put in cable, it gets really Alice in Wonderland.

Right now my wife is looking at USPS Priority, which for whatever reason USPS didn't offer me in person.  If that fails, I'll try MusicTeck (yes, Twister6, re-termination).  With the crazy prices, it wasn't really worth it as it was getting into the half of what I paid for it area (got it used) and it would make more sense to buy a new one (I'm the 3rd owner).  

Looks like wifey (who got frustrated with my frustration) is getting it done.  Always smart to marry someone smarter than you are.  AND better looking.    $64 USPS Priority  w/insurance.  No idea yet of delivery time.

Thanks, all, for the help.  Gotta love Head-Fi.


----------



## olddude

I should pay more attention to the news.  HK (and Mainland China) are getting slammed again with Covid.  So delivery, if I am lucky, is two weeks.  Unlucky?  A month.  I just hope they get Covid under control again and all are safe.


----------



## Ojisan

olddude said:


> I should pay more attention to the news.  HK (and Mainland China) are getting slammed again with Covid.  So delivery, if I am lucky, is two weeks.  Unlucky?  A month.  I just hope they get Covid under control again and all are safe.



I wish you luck! I sent iBasso a repair item beginning of December via USPS Intl Priority. It took a month to get out of US, then another month to ShenZhen. It's still held at the post office there... the system is a mess right now. FedEx will deliver as they say but comes at a heavy cost.


----------



## szore

Ojisan said:


> I wish you luck! I sent iBasso a repair item beginning of December via USPS Intl Priority. It took a month to get out of US, then another month to ShenZhen. It's still held at the post office there... the system is a mess right now. FedEx will deliver as they say but comes at a heavy cost.


I don't like fedex


----------



## Ojisan

szore said:


> I don't like fedex


And I don’t like DHL because I have lost thousands of $$$ shipping through them. FedEx hasn’t done that to me yet… whatever works for you


----------



## szore

Ojisan said:


> And I don’t like DHL because I have lost thousands of $$$ shipping through them. FedEx hasn’t done that to me yet… whatever works for you


OK, You win! My experience isnt so bad as that!


----------



## olddude

I just couldn't stomach $150 for delivery in a week.  If this drags on too long, I'll buy a new 1960 and whenever the old one makes its way home I'll put it on my backup Zeus.


----------



## olddude

Found a Stormbreaker (EE's name for a 1960) on the FS thread here.  There are a few more for sale there at great prices if you are looking for a 1960 2-wire 2.5.  I got a really good deal on my original 1960, but the Stormbreakers are a steal.


----------



## efftee

olddude said:


> Found a Stormbreaker (EE's name for a 1960) on the FS thread here.  There are a few more for sale there at great prices if you are looking for a 1960 2-wire 2.5.  I got a really good deal on my original 1960, but the Stormbreakers are a steal.


Stormbreaker is the 2-wire version of 1960 and only available with an Odin purchase; they’re 2 different cables. IMO very different in terms of sound.


----------



## olddude

Stormbreaker is a PWA 1960 2-wire with somewhat different badging.  Jack and I had a pm discussion about them when he first was bringing out the Odin.  People are selling them because they bought an Odin and already have a cable they like, or a cable that they like better with the Odin.  Two-wires ARE different from 4-wires, sound-wise.  For my purposes, the 2-wire is a better fit.  And for the price, these differently-badged versions of the 1960 are a great buy.  I picked a never-used one and the price was even lower than the used 1960 2-wire I bought two years ago.


----------



## efftee

olddude said:


> Stormbreaker is a PWA 1960 2-wire with somewhat different badging.  Jack and I had a pm discussion about them when he first was bringing out the Odin.  People are selling them because they bought an Odin and already have a cable they like, or a cable that they like better with the Odin.  Two-wires ARE different from 4-wires, sound-wise.  For my purposes, the 2-wire is a better fit.  And for the price, these differently-badged versions of the 1960 are a great buy.  I picked a never-used one and the price was even lower than the used 1960 2-wire I bought two years ago.


Yeah, I've never used my Stormbreaker ever other than the half a track test when the Odin arrived. Maybe I should sell it too!


----------



## proedros (Mar 7, 2022)

olddude said:


> I'm having my 1960 reterminated and he quoted me 500HKD (64 USD) for rewiring the plug and replacing one earpiece pin set.  I decided to go for a full retermination with a new plug as well as both pin sets but he hasn't given me a price yet.  Whatever it is, it would seem that his prices are VERY fair.



my 1960s a re a little bent but so far all is well

however your post makes me feel good about someday snding the cable over at HK for a fix if need be

1960s is my fav cable by far , been rotating it between zeus XR and NT6 , great synergy with both ciems

ps : if you got that 450$ SB cable , it's a bargain - i am also thinking of getting a spare 1960s but then i change my mind , no point spending so much money for a backup cable (i also have  a EA Leonidas cable sitting idly for the last 2 years since i got the 1960s cable)


----------



## olddude

There were a couple at that price point.  I got the unused one.


----------



## efftee

Hmm. Would anyone buy a used Odin without cable?


----------



## godlikegamer

efftee said:


> Hmm. Would anyone buy a used Odin without cable?


of coz, those who dont like the pairing or have better cable..


----------



## olddude

If I came across one at a really good price point, sure.  I already have the cable.


----------



## findthereal4

Is there a massive difference between the ultiate 8 wire and the normal 8 wire yatono? - some say the ultimate one is too warm. Is this true?

How does the PW Cables such as 1950, 1960 and Orpheus compare with the ultimate 9 wire yatono?

Thanks


----------



## Andricop




----------



## Ojisan

Andricop said:


>


Nice! Don’t see very many mmcx versions. How are the connectors? Can you maybe take a close up shot of mmcx connector?

And how do you like TZ700?


----------



## Andricop

Connectors are really nice because, unlike the others MMCX connectors I had on other cables, these one are really tight and the earbud doesn't move.

I love the TZ700! It's just incredible how a so small single DD earbud can deliver that sound! Soundstage is really big, bass are nice, tight, quick and they don't "drool" and comfort wise is the best IEM I ever had with the Xelastec.


----------



## Ojisan

Andricop said:


> Connectors are really nice because, unlike the others MMCX connectors I had on other cables, these one are really tight and the earbud doesn't move.
> 
> I love the TZ700! It's just incredible how a so small single DD earbud can deliver that sound! Soundstage is really big, bass are nice, tight, quick and they don't "drool" and comfort wise is the best IEM I ever had with the Xelastec.


Awesome thanks! TZ700 is one item I plan to audition if I visit Japan.


----------



## F208Frank

IEMS cables imo are the most noticeable cables to upgrade in ANY head fi system. I am always bit surprised why the west and the east have such differences of opinions regarding this. It truly shows how biases can trump everything.


----------



## twister6

F208Frank said:


> IEMS cables imo are the most noticeable cables to upgrade in ANY head fi system. I am always bit surprised why the west and the east have such differences of opinions regarding this. It truly shows how biases can trump everything.



Just my personal observation, but this bias often comes from people who never tried a cable upgrade and quoting a YT video of some 70 year old sound engineer who claims that metal coat hanger will sound the same as a fancy wire cable.

But in general, the most noticeable change in sound will come from the actual IEM upgrade when you either change a sound sig or get another pair with an improved technical performance.  Source will be the next in line of changes, depending on neutral, brighter, or warmer signature, and output power/voltage.  Then, cable is a cherry on top that fine tunes it to perfection.


----------



## F208Frank

twister6 said:


> Just my personal observation, but this bias often comes from people who never tried a cable upgrade and quoting a YT video of some 70 year old sound engineer who claims that metal coat hanger will sound the same as a fancy wire cable.
> 
> But in general, the most noticeable change in sound will come from the actual IEM upgrade when you either change a sound sig or get another pair with an improved technical performance.  Source will be the next in line of changes, depending on neutral, brighter, or warmer signature, and output power/voltage.  Then, cable is a cherry on top that fine tunes it to perfection.


Twister I always was curious, since you always tinkered with IEMs, how come you never had any curiosity for full sized headphones?

Regarding your rankings of importance I agree: iems, source (dap), cable.

What I meant about cable for iems being most noticable change, to rephrase is that out of ALL the singular cable changes via a system, for me the most noticeable one was the IEM cable, more so than a headphone cable, usb cable, ethernet cable, interconnect, or power cable.


----------



## twister6

F208Frank said:


> Twister I always was curious, since you always tinkered with IEMs, how come you never had any curiosity for full sized headphones?
> 
> Regarding your rankings of importance I agree: iems, source (dap), cable.
> 
> What I meant about cable for iems being most noticable change, to rephrase is that out of ALL the singular cable changes via a system, for me the most noticeable one was the IEM cable, more so than a headphone cable, usb cable, ethernet cable, interconnect, or power cable.



I like portable mobile setup, thus IEMs/DAPs are usually the way to go for me.  With headphones, many great ones are open back which is a no-go for me at home, plus, many require good desktop setup with tube amps which means I have to be tied up to a chair/desk during listening.  Another thing, I'm reviewer, so getting into headphones and desktop amps will mean running out of room to store everything.  My wife already not happy that 1/3 of our basement is filled with iem/dap boxes lol!!!


----------



## F208Frank (Mar 24, 2022)

twister6 said:


> I like portable mobile setup, thus IEMs/DAPs are usually the way to go for me.  With headphones, many great ones are open back which is a no-go for me at home, plus, many require good desktop setup with tube amps which means I have to be tied up to a chair/desk during listening.  Another thing, I'm reviewer, so getting into headphones and desktop amps will mean running out of room to store everything.  My wife already not happy that 1/3 of our basement is filled with iem/dap boxes lol!!!


Fair enough. I see the appeal in both directions. IEM/DAP/CABLES are fun to tinker with, also less boxes and potential "moving parts".

I myself appreciate both platforms. I had my moments of liking one platform over the other going back and forth but eventually settled into the thoughts that they both have their place.


----------



## olddude

I agree with iem, source and cable, but I have to say that an inappropriate cable between iem and source can be VERY bad.  When EE sent me my Zeus, it came with a silver cable (sorry, I've forgotten the brand) and coupled with my AK the sound was just about painful.  They replaced it with a copper EA Ares ll and it was a night and day difference.  I had a great iem and a great source, but the original cable ruined both of them.

Of course my PWA 1960 (to get back to the thread) is a big improvement over the Ares ll (4-wire).


----------



## marcus2704

Noticed a PW Audio 1960 and 1980 cable options for sale, any suggestion as to which may be a better pairing with a Traillii?


----------



## szore

marcus2704 said:


> Noticed a PW Audio 1960 and 1980 cable options for sale, any suggestion as to which may be a better pairing with a Traillii?


I don't think the 80's is as dark as the 60s if i remember correctly, so it just might...But I never heard the 80s...i read it in a review somewhere that the 80s is brighter.


----------



## olddude

I wouldn't call the 1960 "dark."  It's copper, so it's not "bright," but it's well-balanced.  I've never heard your iem, and you don't mention your source.  If you want to tame brightness, the 1960 might be good for you.  If you want to add brightness, maybe the 1980 or another "bright" cable is the way to go.  For me, with a "bright" Zeus and a neutral AK, the 1960 was a great fit.  Anything hybrid or silver made my combo too bright.


----------



## Frankie D

marcus2704 said:


> Noticed a PW Audio 1960 and 1980 cable options for sale, any suggestion as to which may be a better pairing with a Traillii?


1960’s is one of the best matches for the Traillii.  First Times and Orpheus have also been recommended, but never 1980’s to my recollection.


----------



## xenithon

Has anyone perhaps compared different variants of the PW Audio 4.4mm to 4.4mm interconnects? I'm looking for a cable to connect my DAP to the C9. The 1960's 4W is one of the options, though a little costly. Wondering about the 2-wire version, and also the likes of the Monile


----------



## Postwarclover

Does anyone know if the August Fun sound like the 1960s 2 wire ? Interested in something that doesn't make the noble khan's highs brighter. Thanks!


----------



## Progisus

Postwarclover said:


> Does anyone know if the August Fun sound like the 1960s 2 wire ? Interested in something that doesn't make the noble khan's highs brighter. Thanks!


I have used the 1960 2 wire quite extensively on Khan. I found it smoothed the highs. ymmv


----------



## olddude

When I bought a Stormbreaker (supposedly a rebranded for EE 1960), the person here I bought it from had just ordered a Fun.  But he hadn't received it yet, so wasn't able to tell me what its sound sig was.  

As to the 1960 and treble, it kinda tames them.  Slightly.  I want to say it almost encapsulates them.  Hard to describe, but I'm a treble-head and love my 1960.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi all.  I am considering selling my brand new PW Audio First Times 2 pin 4.4 balanced cable which I obtained in the current Traillii bundle promotion at MusicTeck.  It comes in the original box.  Haven’t listed in the classifieds yet but if you are in EU or UK and interested drop me a PM .


----------



## szore

Hello folks, I am getting out of the hobby, I am selling my PWAudio Monile50s cable. Paid $1,000 for it. Classified will be up tonight. If anyone is interested let me know. Asking $600.


----------



## SLC1966

Nothing like having an addiction to PWA cables!!!!


----------



## olddude

I was going to wait until my rebuilt 1960 returned to me (that's Peter's hand), but since we are showing off our 1960s...


----------



## Progisus

olddude said:


> I was going to wait until my rebuilt 1960 returned to me (that's Peter's hand), but since we are showing off our 1960s...


I see you stayed with 2.5mm. I decided to go with 4.4mm on my recent cable and use an adapter for the sp1k. The 4.4 feels much more secure on the Kann Alpha. I get it though.


----------



## efftee

marcus2704 said:


> Noticed a PW Audio 1960 and 1980 cable options for sale, any suggestion as to which may be a better pairing with a Traillii?


Never heard the 1980; in my opinion, the 1960 is the best matched cable, sonically and physically, for the Traillii, even better than the Orpheus and TOTLs from a few other reputable cable brands.


----------



## olddude

I've never had a problem with a 2.5 plug.  The 1960 had an issue with the wire-out side of the plug, seemed to be failing and giving me lots of microphonics.  That could happen with any type of plug.  I walk with my player, and even though I use a clip to keep the weight off of the plug end, there is still some flexing going on. AND I am the 3rd owner.  

The rebuild sure looks nice with the new black hardware, and I'm pretty sure Jack rewound the sheathing as well.  I'm just waiting for it to get shipped out now, it's been about 6 weeks and I miss it

As to sound quality, in the world of TOTL wires, the 1960 continues to hold its own.


----------



## Progisus

olddude said:


> I've never had a problem with a 2.5 plug.  The 1960 had an issue with the wire-out side of the plug, seemed to be failing and giving me lots of microphonics.  That could happen with any type of plug.  I walk with my player, and even though I use a clip to keep the weight off of the plug end, there is still some flexing going on. AND I am the 3rd owner.
> 
> The rebuild sure looks nice with the new black hardware, and I'm pretty sure Jack rewound the sheathing as well.  I'm just waiting for it to get shipped out now, it's been about 6 weeks and I miss it
> 
> As to sound quality, in the world of TOTL wires, the 1960 continues to hold its own.


Listening to my 1960 2w right now on the 64Audio Fourte. Headphones have been bothering me so it’s been my goto on the TT2 for quite some time.


----------



## blotmouse

Progisus said:


> Listening to my 1960 2w right now on the 64Audio Fourte. Headphones have been bothering me so it’s been my goto on the TT2 for quite some time.


4-wire and Noir over here. Fab.


----------



## proedros

one more 1960s 2w happy customer here , been rotating it between my zeus XR and Hidition NT6 - lovely synergy with both ciems


----------



## YCHANGE

Just wanted to chime in as a recent owner of the famed 1960 2-wire.  I was quite skeptical it could really live up to the hype but it has exceeded my expectations.  I refused to pay full price so I got a good deal here on head-fi. I've been left speechless by the life it has pumped into my Fibae Black.    Now the floodgates have opened because I now own 4 PW Audio cables and another on order.


----------



## efftee

proedros said:


> one more 1960s 2w happy customer here , been rotating it between my zeus XR and Hidition NT6 - lovely synergy with both ciems





YCHANGE said:


> Just wanted to chime in as a recent owner of the famed 1960 2-wire.  I was quite skeptical it could really live up to the hype but it has exceeded my expectations.  I refused to pay full price so I got a good deal here on head-fi. I've been left speechless by the life it has pumped into my Fibae Black.    Now the floodgates have opened because I now own 4 PW Audio cables and another on order.


Hmm. Is this the Stormbreaker that comes with the Odin? Wasn't aware of such demand for it. I have a brand new one, never taken out of the box, shoot me a PM if you're keen to get one.


----------



## olddude

The Stormbreaker is, according to EE, a rebranded to EE 1960.  I have one and it sure sounds like a 1960.  I asked Peter if in fact it was literally a 1960 with an EE slider and EE branding and a different sheathing but he never replied.  There have been a number of people here selling their Odin cables as they have found other cables more pleasing with their sources. Prices are about half what an "actual" 1960 costs.   

My repaired 1960 is about to return to me from PWA and as soon as it gets here I will compare the two cables and post my thoughts.


----------



## audio123

PW First Times


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi All, Just to give a heads-up that my brand new FT is now in classifieds (yes, it is a fantastic cable).


----------



## aaf evo

Does anyone here have any experience with the August Fun? it's supposed to be the MK2 of 1960s 2 wire.


----------



## olddude

No one has posted about it yet. Anywhere.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Anyone in the states that could change connectors on PW cables?  Sounds like sending back to Peter is a task, though it would probably be a lot less expensive than selling and buying a new cable.


----------



## twister6

fiascogarcia said:


> Anyone in the states that could change connectors on PW cables?  Sounds like sending back to Peter is a task, though it would probably be a lot less expensive than selling and buying a new cable.



My 1960 2w (Storm cable from Odin) was re-terminated to 4.4mm by Peter, and Musicteck helped me with the logistics.  And the fee should be reasonable.  Another option would be to contact Christian of PlusSound on West Coast, he is very good.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 22, 2022)

twister6 said:


> My 1960 2w (Storm cable from Odin) was re-terminated to 4.4mm by Peter, and Musicteck helped me with the logistics.  And the fee should be reasonable.  Another option would be to contact Christian of PlusSound on West Coast, he is very good.


Late last year, I sent all of my PWA cables to Peter Wong for retermination to 4.4mm Pentaconn.   Best cable decision I ever made.    The shipping is pretty expensive, but if you send him a lot of cables, it's not bad on a per cable basis.   His Pentaconn connectors are outstanding.


----------



## fiascogarcia

twister6 said:


> My 1960 2w (Storm cable from Odin) was re-terminated to 4.4mm by Peter, and Musicteck helped me with the logistics.  And the fee should be reasonable.  Another option would be to contact Christian of PlusSound on West Coast, he is very good.





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Late last year, I sent all of my PWA cables to Peter Wong for retermination to 4.4mm Pentaconn.   Best cable decision I ever made.    The shipping is pretty expensive, but if you send him a lot of cables, it's not bad on a per cable basis.   His Pentaconn connectors are outstanding.


I think I'll check with Andrew first.  I'm really liking the 1960's Traillii stock cable with the Z1R's;  has really great synergy with them, and I'd like to get mmcx connectors put on it.  Maybe he could even update the other hardware, depending on the cost I guess.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

fiascogarcia said:


> I think I'll check with Andrew first.  I'm really liking the 1960's Traillii stock cable with the Z1R's;  has really great synergy with them, and I'd like to get mmcx connectors put on it.  Maybe he could even update the other hardware, depending on the cost I guess.


I would send your cable to Effect Audio to get it ConX.    I am waiting delivery for a Leo II Octa that has ConX, but my understanding is that the ConX works very well with the Z1R which is why I got it.    The Z1R has a recessed MMCX which makes it problematic at times for certain cables.


----------



## olddude (Apr 22, 2022)

A full retermination of earpiece pins, plug and splitter for my 1960 cost about $65 USD.  The killer was the shipping costs and the time. But actual cost is minimal.  Note that I kept my 2.5 plug, and Peter just put on all the new black pieces.


----------



## Towa

olddude said:


> A full retermination of earpiece pins, plug and splitter for my 1960 cost about $65 USD.  The killer was the shipping costs and the time. But actual cost is minimal.  Note that I kept my 2.5 plug, and Peter just put on all the new black pieces.



What's the best way to get in contact with PW for this service? I have a rather old 1960s 2 wire that could definitely use a makeover to the newest hardware.


----------



## raylu

Guys just wondering if anyone tried out the first time shielding yet, I want to buy an upgraded cable for my mason FS, want to get some advice from you all thanks


----------



## olddude (Apr 22, 2022)

king01988@hotmail.com

Shipping. was expensive from the US.  FedEx wanted $150.  Went for USPS Priority Mail Int'l Flat Rate Box and that was $65.  Return shipping from Peter was about $60 and IT was Fed Ex.  Go figure the difference in price. 

Took two weeks to get there (mostly sitting in US and then HK Customs) and THEN it sat for two weeks in HK Post (during Covid shutdown, I guess).  After it arrived at PWA it took two weeks to do.

Hope that helps.


----------



## olddude

So.... my 1960 came home (really quickly, five days from HK!) with its new black hardware.  It looks great (I think Peter replaced the sheath as well) and it sounds great.  All of the issues I was having with the plug are gone, all the pins are straight, it looks new.  And he even carried over the original serial # to the new one, and sent me back the plug and splitter.

As to whether the Empire Ears Stormbreaker is literally a 1960, I did not get an answer about that from Peter.  But, I just compared my "new" 1960 with my two-month-old Stormbreaker (with my EE Zeus XR and AK 2000T on Hybrid middle) and I'm here to tell you I don't think so.  While I really like the EE version (it's VERY good), in comparison to the 1960 it sounds a bit veiled.  I think the mids are a bit thicker and the bass is a bit looser  The treble is nowhere near as extended as it is on the 1960.  It sounds almost encapsulated on the Stormbreaker. I also think the separation/placement of instruments in the sound field with the Stormbreaker is less (which could relate to the thicker mids).  The 1960 just sounds more balanced, with everything in its place and a place for everything.   I think the word is transparency, with every part of the sound signature balanced.  It's got just as much oomph, but it's clearer.

Again, not to say the Stormbreaker is bad.  It's good!  You can pick one up for $400-500 in new or like-new condition. I really enjoyed my six weeks with it while my 1960 was off being repaired.  But I just don't think they are the same.  Until/unless we can get a comment from Peter one way or the other, this is just my two cents.


----------



## Progisus

I have 1960 and Stormbreaker as well. I concur with @olddude findings.


----------



## metaljem77

raylu said:


> Guys just wondering if anyone tried out the first time shielding yet, I want to buy an upgraded cable for my mason FS, want to get some advice from you all thanks


Mine is the non-shielded one, I don’t think I know anyone who has the shielded one. And I’ve not compared a shielded and a non-shielded one. I’m quite curious whether it makes much of a difference for IEMs (putting aside amplifiers, headphones etc) 🧐


----------



## godlikegamer

According to one of the China reviewer, he said:

Non-Shielded: SS is larger, sq more relax
Shielded: More dense, darker background, vocal (mid) is better, more information.. Suitable for those who prefer pop/vocal song..


----------



## Andricop

I was wondering if PWAudio have a TOTL silver cable?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Andricop said:


> I was wondering if PWAudio have a TOTL silver cable?


The Monile series, and I believe also the Metropolis cables are gold/silver.  You could verify with Andrew at Musicteck.


----------



## So11rek (May 7, 2022)

Hi guys, I need some help. I have 2 IEMs, EE legend EVO and Fir Audio Xenon 6. I personally think that stock PWA cable is not good enough for these earphones, I ordered EA Cleopatra (pure silver cable). With EVO I like the synergy and this cable pushed up EVO to a whole new level regarding resolution, details, vocals clarity and bass .. bass is out of this world, there is a very big difference from both copper stock cables that I have. But Xe6 has become cold, really good resolution and details, but from warm natural sounding earphones they turned into some detail monsters with cold sound signature, I consider trying another cabel, EA Horus or First times, what do you think, FT cable can retain the clarity and details, especially on mids and bass while giving a little more warmth to the sound compared to some Effect Audio cables? Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia (May 7, 2022)

So11rek said:


> Hi guys, I need some help. I have 2 IEMs, EE legend EVO and Fir Audio Xenon 6. I personally think that stock PWA cable is not good enough for these earphones, I ordered EA Cleopatra (pure silver cable). With EVO I like the synergy and this cable pushed up EVO to a whole new level regarding resolution, details, vocals clarity and bass .. bass is out of this world, there is a very big difference from both copper stock cables that I have. But Xe6 has become cold, really good resolution and details, but from warm natural sounding earphones they turned into some detail monsters with cold sound signature, I consider trying another cabel, EA Horus or First times, what do you think, FT cable can retain the clarity and details, especially on mids and bass while giving a little more warmth to the sound compared to some Effect Audio cables? Thanks.


Don't have the XE6, but yes, the FT will maintain the bass and lower mids with a little less bloom, and will add a little warmth while maintaining good clarity and detail throughout.  This is my opinion when comparing FT with Leo/Cleo Octa, using Traillii and IER-Z1R.  PW is a warmer cable, but still expresses great detail and is more dynamic.  I also felt soundstage was wider.  Again, IMO!


----------



## KuroKitsu

olddude said:


> So.... my 1960 came home (really quickly, five days from HK!) with its new black hardware.  It looks great (I think Peter replaced the sheath as well) and it sounds great.  All of the issues I was having with the plug are gone, all the pins are straight, it looks new.  And he even carried over the original serial # to the new one, and sent me back the plug and splitter.
> 
> As to whether the Empire Ears Stormbreaker is literally a 1960, I did not get an answer about that from Peter.  But, I just compared my "new" 1960 with my two-month-old Stormbreaker (with my EE Zeus XR and AK 2000T on Hybrid middle) and I'm here to tell you I don't think so.  While I really like the EE version (it's VERY good), in comparison to the 1960 it sounds a bit veiled.  I think the mids are a bit thicker and the bass is a bit looser  The treble is nowhere near as extended as it is on the 1960.  It sounds almost encapsulated on the Stormbreaker. I also think the separation/placement of instruments in the sound field with the Stormbreaker is less (which could relate to the thicker mids).  The 1960 just sounds more balanced, with everything in its place and a place for everything.   I think the word is transparency, with every part of the sound signature balanced.  It's got just as much oomph, but it's clearer.
> 
> Again, not to say the Stormbreaker is bad.  It's good!  You can pick one up for $400-500 in new or like-new condition. I really enjoyed my six weeks with it while my 1960 was off being repaired.  But I just don't think they are the same.  Until/unless we can get a comment from Peter one way or the other, this is just my two cents.


I came into take a look having dropped the thread do to my disagreement with their direction and now I'm furious.

My 60's took some wear on the hex hardware despite taking meticulous care of it. As I had gotten the cable through Musicteck, I reach out about rebuilding my cable with the new hardware. In return I was told that PW would not do it as they wanted to sell the August Fun.

My 60's went on sale shortly after that as I wasn't paying $300 more for essentially a 60s with different hardware.


----------



## godlikegamer

KuroKitsu said:


> I came into take a look having dropped the thread do to my disagreement with their direction and now I'm furious.
> 
> My 60's took some wear on the hex hardware despite taking meticulous care of it. As I had gotten the cable through Musicteck, I reach out about rebuilding my cable with the new hardware. In return I was told that PW would not do it as they wanted to sell the August Fun.
> 
> My 60's went on sale shortly after that as I wasn't paying $300 more for essentially a 60s with different hardware.


That is a bit weird... maybe some misunderstanding occur during that time... I just bought a PW Limited from PW and change my connector from 2.5 to 4.4 (FOC due to adapter purchased), Peter even upgraded my Y splitter to hardware 2.0 version (FOC) and my friend purchase Monile MKI shielding, he also upgrade it to 2.0 version...


----------



## KuroKitsu

godlikegamer said:


> That is a bit weird... maybe some misunderstanding occur during that time... I just bought a PW Limited from PW and change my connector from 2.5 to 4.4 (FOC due to adapter purchased), Peter even upgraded my Y splitter to hardware 2.0 version (FOC) and my friend purchase Monile MKI shielding, he also upgrade it to 2.0 version...


I have no idea what's going with the new hardware. It seemed only for new releases once it appeared on the Attila and M2 cables for UM. Pretty sure the older models are still being made with the hex stuff as well. 

Or they've changed their policy since I asked.


----------



## olddude

KuroKitsu said:


> I came into take a look having dropped the thread do to my disagreement with their direction and now I'm furious.
> 
> My 60's took some wear on the hex hardware despite taking meticulous care of it. As I had gotten the cable through Musicteck, I reach out about rebuilding my cable with the new hardware. In return I was told that PW would not do it as they wanted to sell the August Fun.
> 
> My 60's went on sale shortly after that as I wasn't paying $300 more for essentially a 60s with different hardware.


Did you actually PM Peter?  Or did someone else tell you that info?  Because I just had mine done (as I posted) and there was no issue whatsoever with having it rebuilt.  

Also, I'm a bit confused by your post.  Is/was the entire issue cosmetic wear on the hex?  Nothing that affected the sound?  

I had mine done because the plug end had issues and I had also bent a couple of pins taking a fall in the dark during Covid lockdown (still worked, but bent).  The plug wires were another story, worked but clearly having issues.


----------



## KuroKitsu

olddude said:


> Did you actually PM Peter?  Or did someone else tell you that info?  Because I just had mine done (as I posted) and there was no issue whatsoever with having it rebuilt.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit confused by your post.  Is/was the entire issue cosmetic wear on the hex?  Nothing that affected the sound?
> 
> I had mine done because the plug end had issues and I had also bent a couple of pins taking a fall in the dark during Covid lockdown (still worked, but bent).  The plug wires were another story, worked but clearly having issues.


I only talked to Musicteck. 

Though I did have my friend talk to Peter about getting the Stormbreaker reterminated to 4.4. That was probably the biggest hassle and we gave up on it

Yeah,  it was cosmetic wear on the y split and 4.4 plug.


----------



## olddude

Hassle?  What kind of hassle?  Peter was incredibly responsive, and totally helpful, when I was in contact with him.


----------



## KuroKitsu

olddude said:


> Hassle?  What kind of hassle?  Peter was incredibly responsive, and totally helpful, when I was in contact with him.


It was July of last year, I couldnt find anything in my FB chat with my friend so it was probably something we talked about in person. 

Peter did respond but incredibly response and totally helpful were far from what I'd call out dealings. 

I'm generally just don't think it's worth my time to deal with HK oems in general if I'm not physically there.


----------



## godlikegamer (May 8, 2022)

KuroKitsu said:


> It was July of last year, I couldnt find anything in my FB chat with my friend so it was probably something we talked about in person.
> 
> Peter did respond but incredibly response and totally helpful were far from what I'd call out dealings.
> 
> I'm generally just don't think it's worth my time to deal with HK oems in general if I'm not physically there.


Then maybe next time you should purchase brand that is from your country or good retailers around you, since if you import brand that is not readily available, everything will be a hassle for you... 

And the price maybe wrong (translation or amount) since hex hardware is not that expensive... even if you reterminate into Rhodium plated 4.4 is at HKD600.00...


----------



## olddude

Really, the only hassle I had was finding a shipper at a "reasonable" rate.  And of course HK Post apparently shut down in the middle of all of this.


----------



## KuroKitsu

godlikegamer said:


> Then maybe next time you should purchase brand that is from your country or good retailers around you, since if you import brand that is not readily available, everything will be a hassle for you...
> 
> And the price maybe wrong (translation or amount) since hex hardware is not that expensive... even if you reterminate into Rhodium plated 4.4 is at HKD600.00...


Canada is a wasteland for the portafi market, and retailers here didn't stock much if they even bother. Assuming they do, the sales tax far outpaces the amount I would for duties, so for the sake of my wallet I have to import. Again, the hassles are exclusive to HK oems, I've never had an issue outside of that. 

As for the price, that was never an issue with that nor did I mention that being an issue at any point. I'm well aware of the HKD to CAD conversion range.


olddude said:


> Really, the only hassle I had was finding a shipper at a "reasonable" rate.  And of course HK Post apparently shut down in the middle of all of this.


Shipping has skyrocketed at least 40% since the pandemic started. But shipping was the least of our problems. It was to come back via Fedexing.


----------



## godlikegamer

KuroKitsu said:


> Canada is a wasteland for the portafi market, and retailers here didn't stock much if they even bother. Assuming they do, the sales tax far outpaces the amount I would for duties, so for the sake of my wallet I have to import. Again, the hassles are exclusive to HK oems, I've never had an issue outside of that.
> 
> As for the price, that was never an issue with that nor did I mention that being an issue at any point. I'm well aware of the HKD to CAD conversion range.
> 
> Shipping has skyrocketed at least 40% since the pandemic started. But shipping was the least of our problems. It was to come back via Fedexing.


I did not say you said it was an issue, there is a *"maybe"* and just wondering why is so expensive since mine is HKD 180.00 only to convert from 2.5 to 4.4 and Effect Audio is USD 60.00.. and @olddude change almost all hardware also cost USD 65.00.. there *maybe *an misunderstanding during that point...

As for shipping, I did use SF to send it over USA and it was way more cheaper than those big company...


----------



## KuroKitsu

Andricop said:


> I was wondering if PWAudio have a TOTL silver cable?





fiascogarcia said:


> The Monile series, and I believe also the Metropolis cables are gold/silver.  You could verify with Andrew at Musicteck.


There's the Single Crystal Silver and another one I don't remember at the $500 mark. The Monile MKII 4 wire versions (not sure about 2 wires as that might have copper).

 Beyond that, they're hybrid cables


godlikegamer said:


> I did not say you said it was an issue, there is a *"maybe"* and just wondering why is so expensive since mine is HKD 180.00 only to convert from 2.5 to 4.4 and Effect Audio is USD 60.00.. and @olddude change almost all hardware also cost USD 65.00.. there *maybe *an misunderstanding during that point...
> 
> As for shipping, I did use SF to send it over USA and it was way more cheaper than those big company...


That makes much more sense. I also got quote HKD 180 for 2.5 to 4.4 retermination, that included Fedex shipping on return. Still had to figure out shipping there.


----------



## olddude

Shipping there was my issue.  USPS was $65, FedEx wanted $150 (all USD).  However, FedEx BACK was only $65.  My USPS Priority Int'l took two weeks to get to HK Post (that includes lots of time in US and then HK Customs) and then two weeks sitting in HK Post before delivery.  FedEx back was about 5 days.  Peter had the cable for a week.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Bought this PW Audio Metropolis 4 wired 50's
Any users here ... and ... 🤔
For U12T, U18S and Fourté
.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

AnalogandDigital said:


> Bought this PW Audio Metropolis 4 wired 50's
> Any users here ... and ... 🤔
> For U12T, U18S and Fourté
> .


@Damz87 had the original 50s while having Fourte and 12t.


----------



## Progisus

AnalogandDigital said:


> Bought this PW Audio Metropolis 4 wired 50's
> Any users here ... and ... 🤔
> For U12T, U18S and Fourté
> .


From the serial number you could be the first. Impressions?


----------



## Damz87

CrocodileDundee said:


> @Damz87 had the original 50s while having Fourte and 12t.


It’s been a long time since I had the 1950s so I can’t remember anything specific, but in a general sense the 1950s has more of a revealing and analytical sound compared to regular copper cables but I never heard it make an iem sound overly bright or harsh. I remember it pairing better with U12t than Fourte Noir. I didn’t have the OG Fourte and 1950s at the same time.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Damz87 said:


> It’s been a long time since I had the 1950s so I can’t remember anything specific, but in a general sense the 1950s has more of a revealing and analytical sound compared to regular copper cables but I never heard it make an iem sound overly bright or harsh. I remember it pairing better with U12t than Fourte Noir. I didn’t have the OG Fourte and 1950s at the same time.


I will be shipped tomorrow
So we'll know soon ...


----------



## godlikegamer

Progisus said:


> From the serial number you could be the first. Impressions?


That is promotional photo.. not his unit...


----------



## AnalogandDigital (May 23, 2022)

godlikegamer said:


> That is promotional photo.. not his unit...


Yes from the website
Serial is not #0001


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Damz87 said:


> It’s been a long time since I had the 1950s so I can’t remember anything specific, but in a general sense the 1950s has more of a revealing and analytical sound compared to regular copper cables but I never heard it make an iem sound overly bright or harsh. I remember it pairing better with U12t than Fourte Noir. I didn’t have the OG Fourte and 1950s at the same time.


Any clue how it will pair with Traillii ... 🤔


----------



## Ace Bee

audio123 said:


> PW Audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how are the SE Ultra Copper and Anniversary No.10 cables are? I'm thinking of getting them.


----------



## AnalogandDigital (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

How much of a difference is there in the :
Metropolis 1950 vs 1960 ?


----------



## Chansensturm (May 28, 2022)

Wanted to mention a pairing that is working spectacularly well for me:    LPGTi (4.4mm) -> PW audio 1950s 4 wire w/shielding -> Softears RS10.

If you are someone who appreciates studio reference level monitoring, e.g., you favor non-hyped, accurate rendering (ATC, Genelec, Barefoot, are your speakers of choice) this is a fantastic combination.

The 1950s have enhanced the tonal signature beyond what I would think possible from the stock SPC cable (which are already quite good).

Previous threads have waxed almost mystically about the 1950s.  The differences I hear after only 24hrs of burn-in are:   increased clarity, increased weight, improved overall tonal balance, and wider sound-stage.  As this cable burns-in, it is only maturing from here and is showing no signs of stopping its evolution.   I do not hear any loss of neutrality.  

Yes, it is always a risk picking up an expensive "tweak" like this; however, I absolutely have no hesitation recommending this combination. 

A big shoutout to Andrew at Musicteck for his exceptional sales support.   Also, to the other reviewers on this thread, your feedback was extremely helpful.  This is indeed a special cable.


----------



## gregorio

Chansensturm said:


> If you are someone who appreciates studio reference level monitoring, e.g., you favor non-hyped, accurate rendering (ATC, Genelec, Barefoot, are your speakers of choice) this is a fantastic combination.
> 
> The 1950s have enhanced the tonal signature beyond what I would think possible from the stock SPC cable (which are already quite good).


Isn’t that a contradiction?
If someone appreciates non-hyped, accurate, studio reference monitoring, why would they want the hyped/enhanced tonal signature, increased clarity and weight, etc., you say these cables produce?


Chansensturm said:


> I do not hear any loss of neutrality.


Again, if you are hearing this cable enhancing the clarity, weight, tonal balance and soundstage, then you must be hearing a “loss of neutrality”?

G


----------



## Chansensturm (May 29, 2022)

gregorio said:


> Isn’t that a contradiction?
> If someone appreciates non-hyped, accurate, studio reference monitoring, why would they want the hyped/enhanced tonal signature, increased clarity and weight, etc., you say these cables produce?
> 
> Again, if you are hearing this cable enhancing the clarity, weight, tonal balance and soundstage, then you must be hearing a “loss of neutrality”?
> ...


Interesting, I see what you mean.   But I don't believe there is a contradiction.   Just because something changes, I don't believe that necessarily means the change is now more hyped or less-neutral than the original.   I'm hearing the opposite in fact.   

As an analogy, a few years ago, I insisted that my optometrist source my lenses directly from Zeiss in Germany (I live in the states so this is unusual).   A different formulation of plastics were used. This, along with the more accurate prescription from Zeiss HQ, led me to experience "increased clarity".   The world isn't rose colored now - its just a bit sharper


----------



## gregorio

Chansensturm said:


> Just because something changes, I don't believe necessarily means that the change is now more hyped or non-neutral. I'm hearing the opposite in fact.


If the reference for non-hyped/neutral is accurate studio reproduction and the cable is audibly enhancing something, doesn’t that mean by definition that it can’t be neutral or un-hyped?


Chansensturm said:


> A different formulation of plastics were used. This, along with the more accurate prescription, led me to experience "increased clarity". The world isn't rose colored now - its just a bit sharper


Not sure I understand that analogy. If a “rose coloured world” is analogous to a commercial studio’s accurate reproduction, then isn’t something that’s “a bit sharper” both hyped and non-neutral?

G


----------



## Chansensturm

gregorio said:


> If the reference for non-hyped/neutral is accurate studio reproduction and the cable is audibly enhancing something, doesn’t that mean by definition that it can’t be neutral or un-hyped?


Let's say cable A is downstream of a reference monitor.   Now we substitute cable B and there is now (a perceived) effect of "more clarity".    This doesn't necessarily mean cable B is enhancing the signal, but rather, cable A may have been masking something.    

Of course, removing a masking effect (from A) and adding an enhancement (from B) may be happening at the same time.   It is rather impossible to say, isn't it ?    All I can say with certainty is that I perceive that the cable's character remains neutral and not hyped (with A and B).    This is my opinion and perception of course.


----------



## gregorio

Chansensturm said:


> Let's say cable A is downstream of a reference monitor.


I presume you mean upstream?


Chansensturm said:


> Now we substitute cable B and there is now (a perceived) effect of "more clarity". This doesn't necessarily mean cable B is enhancing the signal, but rather, cable A may have been masking something.


A commercial studio will never use a cable that audibly masks anything, as that would require an out of spec cable. So, as cable A is audibly transparent/neutral, if cable B audibly enhances the signal or is audibly different in any way at all, then surely it cannot be audibly transparent/neutral?

G


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Took a while but decided to get one 
Will be shipped tomorrow ... 😉👌
.


----------



## godlikegamer

AnalogandDigital said:


> Took a while but decided to get one
> Will be shipped tomorrow ... 😉👌
> .


wow, 1 Metro ft 50s and 1 FT...


----------



## AnalogandDigital

godlikegamer said:


> wow, 1 Metro ft 50s and 1 FT...


And a Brise Audio STR-7 Ref end of June 
Only eat to test drive things ...


----------



## Ace Bee

Newest acquisitions: PW Audio SE Ultra Copper and Anniversary No.10

Haven't read much about the Ultra Copper, but the seller from HK told that PW Audio said Ultra Copper will have a very nice pairing with FAudio Dark Sky... let's see how it turns out.


----------



## So11rek

Hi, I ordered a FT cable, can not wait to hear it, I have a question for those who are well acquainted with PWA flagships, is it true that FT is very similar to Orpheus (without shielding) in terms of sound?


----------



## Ace Bee

I don't know why the Special Edition Ultra Copper cable has next to nothing impressions on internet. It seems only the anniversary edition from their affordable range and the upper tier cables are largely pursued by the audiophiles.

The person from whom I bought the SE Ultra Copper cable, mentioned that PW Audio said it would have a nice pairing with FAudio Dark Sky. I was sceptical, but decided to go with it anyway.

Welp, looks like PW Audio didn't lie! Although it's debatable whether it's better than the stock silver alloy cable of FAudio or not...but it's most certainly sure I like the SE Ultra Copper with Dark Sky slightly more than the stock cable. Improves the stage depth slightly more, but also accentuates the upper mid frequencies very slightly, giving it the peaks a slight nudge upwards. Not beyond threshold limit, so ultimately I am enjoying the slightly deeper stage for sure.


----------



## So11rek (Jun 8, 2022)

It is a fantastic cable, I immediately heard improvement in the soundstage, P6 pro + Xenon6 sounds like they were created for each other, soft, musical sound with a little extra body on mids and a little warm "copper" coloring but with very good resolution. Build quality is perfect.


----------



## PurpleCross

Hello, currently have PW 1950's cable and how does it compares to the newer first times cable? Thanks


----------



## Doug2507

They don't come up for sale very often....

Orpheus


----------



## gianni60

Yesterday i ordered Traillii with First time
Traillii come also with 1960 and i have Attila with Red Halo Fe.
Will do some trial and could be will use 1960 with jewel and first time with Traillii
We see


----------



## AnalogandDigital

gianni60 said:


> Yesterday i ordered Traillii with First time
> Traillii come also with 1960 and i have Attila with Red Halo Fe.
> Will do some trial and could be will use 1960 with jewel and first time with Traillii
> We see


Picking my PW Audio First Times up today 
As my Traillii 
Hope we both like the combination ... 🤷


----------



## gianni60

AnalogandDigital said:


> Picking my PW Audio First Times up today
> As my Traillii
> Hope we both like the combination ... 🤷


I was thinking to buy in future,could be XE6,also you would like to buy?


----------



## So11rek (Jun 12, 2022)

gianni60 said:


> I was thinking to buy in future,could be XE6,also you would like to buy?





gianni60 said:


> I was thinking to buy in future,could be XE6,also you would like to buy?




They are different, but I like Xe6 better than traillii, Traillii is mids / treble oriented iem, clean, natural sound, but lacks bass. Xe6 is completely dominant in bass, mids and treble are also good, also I think they are much wider than traillii, there is more weight and more warmth in the sound, more "fun" even on silver atom module, they can fit well for those who like the "dynamic" sound signature but always lacks clarity or details.


----------



## szore

Sold my Monile50s cable and picked up the new Monile MkII...very impressed.....its a 4 wire vs an 8 wire on the Monile50s...but the bass has much better control. Its is much more ergonomic and the treble has great body and texture. Best of all I got it %50 off!


----------



## godlikegamer

szore said:


> Sold my Monile50s cable and picked up the new Monile MkII...very impressed.....its a 4 wire vs an 8 wire on the Monile50s...but the bass has much better control. Its is much more ergonomic and the treble has great body and texture. Best of all I got it %50 off!


Mind sharing how you got the 50% off?? Sharing is caring...


----------



## szore

godlikegamer said:


> Mind sharing how you got the 50% off?? Sharing is caring...


Musikteck had a 1 day "June" sale. Saw this baby on sale and I pounced....


----------



## godlikegamer

szore said:


> Musikteck had a 1 day "June" sale. Saw this baby on sale and I pounced....


wow.. didnt expect is a 50%...


----------



## szore (Jun 15, 2022)

godlikegamer said:


> wow.. didnt expect is a 50%...


I know, I couldn't believe it when I saw it...and I have to say, the UM MEXT has just come alive on this cable! The synergy between the MkII, the mext and the M8 is stunning!


----------



## godlikegamer

szore said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it when I saw it...and I have to say, the UM MEXT has just come alive on this cable! The synergy between the MkII, the mext and the M8 is stunning!


is there any other interesting cable during that time?


----------



## szore

godlikegamer said:


> is there any other interesting cable during that time?


Yeah, but I just don't remember...they were all decent sales, I think he had some %40 off stuff too on the higher end cables...but I think it was just for that 1 day...it was trippy, a "June" sale of all things...


----------



## szore

Just noticed the serial number on my new Monile MkII...0001!


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Jun 20, 2022)

This baby arrived last week but gonna test drive it with the Fourté first
What's your personal experience with the PW Audio First Times ... ?
.


----------



## Progisus

Can’t be a lot of personal experience out there with a serial #0014. 😝


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Progisus said:


> Can’t be a lot of personal experience out there with a serial #0014. 😝


Well 13 other crazy owners and me ... 🤣


----------



## Doug2507

AnalogandDigital said:


> This baby arrived last week but gonna test drive it with the Fourté first
> What's your personal experience with the PW Audio First Times ... ?
> .


Is that Shielding?


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Doug2507 said:


> Is that Shielding?


Non shielded 
If I like it a shielded might follow


----------



## berger

Hi everyone,

Recently purchased First Times (non-shielding) from MusicTeck. Andrew offered me better price for it, on account that my Traillii was sourced from MusicTeck during the Black Friday sale. Had a thought about having FT with Pentaconn but decided to choose 2-pin to 4.4mm balanced configuration with PWA standard conncector instead.

The order was placed on 5/25, the day before MusicTeck team went on a company retreat, yet somehow, they still managed to ship it right away on 5/26. According to the shipment tracking, the FT was sent to me in Chile directly from Hong Kong. I received it on 5/31. Nice!

I didn’t expect that FT would come in such premium packaging, as it wasn’t shown in MusicTeck’s website. For a flagship, I can understand why it comes in a decent packaging. Although personally I’d rather go for simple yet practical packaging like that of Traillii. Feeling confident not to part myself with FT, I would entertain offers for the packaging if anyone in Chile is interested .

On a side note, FT has indeed led me to purchase Metropolis ft.50s during Musicteck’s June sale. Yes, the 50% discount was rather hard to resist, but I honestly won’t budge if not being satisfied with FT in the first place.

I’m keeping Traillii’s stock cable, but here I won’t be comparing it with FT. First, because twister6 has already done it meticulously. Second, the fact that 1960s and FT are both made of copper makes it difficult for me especially to detect sonic difference, if any . So, I decided to share my honest short impression of FT relative to Metropolis ft.50s.

Back to impression, I truly appreciate the material used for FT’s jacket. It’s softer compared to that used for Metropolis. FT is a bit thicker, but at the same time it’s more supple and less microphonic when compared to the Metropolis or the 1960s. What I dig the most is the blue color, which in my opinion should become PWAudio’s signature color.

Almost forgot to mention, I use Lotoo PGT as a source. Currently, Traillii is the only pair of IEMs that I have at hand. For that reason, FT and Metropolis must take turn to pair with Traillii. Upon receiving Metropolis, FT has been temporarily deprived of its privilege to pair with Traillii. My FT has about 80 hours already, while my Metropolis probably has less than 40 hours.

As I said, I find it difficult to compare FT and Traillii’s stock cable. Only when switching from FT to Metropolis ft.50s, and vice versa, I think I can notice some differences, particularly in terms of sound presentation. Based on my listening sessions with both, I feel that FT has more relaxed presentation, while Metropolis ft.50s, on the other hand, is more engaging.

About 70% of my music library in the LPGT consists of jazz and female vocal, the rest is mostly country music and Blink-182. Overall, I can feel that music is more pleasant to my ears when using Traillii + FT combo. Although, I must admit that when listening to fast-paced songs I prefer Traillii + Metropolis ft.50s combo, because to my ears it has more slam.

As much as I want to share with you my impression in a more detailed fashion, I must refrain myself from doing so, given my limitations. That said, I’d snag another FT if I can find one for 1500 dollars brand new, which I think is the fair price for FT.

Anyway, this is my first post ever on Head-Fi since joining over 10 years ago. So, as the saying goes, there’s a first time for everything. Hopefully there’s First Times for everyone.


----------



## Andricop

berger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently purchased First Times (non-shielding) from MusicTeck. Andrew offered me better price for it, on account that my Traillii was sourced from MusicTeck during the Black Friday sale. Had a thought about having FT with Pentaconn but decided to choose 2-pin to 4.4mm balanced configuration with PWA standard conncector instead.
> 
> ...


Nice one for a first post!


----------



## metaljem77

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well 13 other crazy owners and me ... 🤣


I believe more people have gotten FT by now 🧐 I think it’s a great and versatile cable in terms of synergy with my iems (putting aside price point) 🙃


----------



## So11rek

AnalogandDigital said:


> This baby arrived last week but gonna test drive it with the Fourté first
> What's your personal experience with the PW Audio First Times ... ?
> .


Apart from absolutely fantastic ergonomics, this cable delivers incredibly wide sound while it is not too warm like some copper cables I have tried before, I perceive it as the most natural and vibrant sounding cable in combination with P6 pro + Xe6 or Legend EVO. Congratulations, it's a great purchase.


----------



## So11rek

Progisus said:


> Can’t be a lot of personal experience out there with a serial #0014. 😝


#0010 is here


----------



## berger

late adopter here. mine's #0190 😊


----------



## godlikegamer

berger said:


> I didn’t expect that FT would come in such* premium packaging*, as it wasn’t shown in MusicTeck’s website. For a flagship, I can understand why it comes in a decent packaging.


Initially FT comes with the old packing (just a box) but somehow public thought with such price, it should comes with a premium packing, hence, this packing today..


----------



## fiascogarcia

godlikegamer said:


> Initially FT comes with the old packing (just a box) but somehow public thought with such price, it should comes with a premium packing, hence, this packing today..


Yeah, mine came in a little white box, though I thought it was because I bought at the bundle price with the Traillii.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Just another night 
Try this song 
Buddy just recommended it
Pluratone - The Night Won't Scare me 
.


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Jun 29, 2022)

Well they arrived
Hopefully this combination keeps me quiet for a while ... 🤔
.


----------



## NaittsirK

Hey guys, is it possible for PW Audio / Peter to have my Metropolis 1950 cable reterminaed from 4.4 to the Pentaconn plug 4.4 ? (Like the one Orpheus has for example)

Has anyone made the switch and can speak of any sonic changes?

Thnx


----------



## godlikegamer

NaittsirK said:


> Hey guys, is it possible for PW Audio / Peter to have my Metropolis 1950 cable reterminaed from 4.4 to the Pentaconn plug 4.4 ? (Like the one Orpheus has for example)
> 
> Has anyone made the switch and can speak of any sonic changes?
> 
> Thnx


Yes you can, for price wise you can either direct contact Peter himself and sound sig wise most online review say is more towards traditional copper sound... PW also have their own Rhodium Plug now...


----------



## NaittsirK

How could I contact Peter please ?


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Jul 1, 2022)

NaittsirK said:


> How could I contact Peter please ?


Here you go my friend
Peter Wong
king01988@hotmail.com


----------



## NaittsirK

godlikegamer said:


> Yes you can, for price wise you can either direct contact Peter himself and sound sig wise most online review say is more towards traditional copper sound... PW also have their own Rhodium Plug now...


Since I am still undecided weather to go for Pentaconn plug or Rhodium plated one, can I please ask of you for a link to those online reviews concerning the Pentaconn plug sound signiture?


----------



## berger

you might as well ask Peter about this, pretty sure he knows better.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Unique Melody Mest Mk II
My first pair that passed the $ 1K mark
I really have a love & hate  relationship with it
Collected a lot of dust but always nicely 'cleaned' it 
Now with the DX300 / Amp12 and STR-7 Ref it really turned more into love I have to admit 
So this will be it for tonight ... 
.


----------



## klyzon

what do you guys do with First Times metal case? Seems like a waste to just leave it in the box


----------



## berger

exactly. PWA should include practical cases like those of Eletech's.


----------



## Doug2507

klyzon said:


> what do you guys do with First Times metal case? Seems like a waste to just leave it in the box


Sat on a shelf gathering dust.


----------



## klyzon

Doug2507 said:


> Sat on a shelf gathering dust.


am still trying to find a practical use for it. Most likely gonna use it to store accessories like conx/termx or apex modules lol


----------



## findthereal4

any idea how Orpheus compared to Brise Audio Yatono Ultimate 8 wire?


----------



## berger

klyzon said:


> am still trying to find a practical use for it. Most likely gonna use it to store accessories like conx/termx or apex modules lol


or you can put unused stock cables inside them for safekeeping


----------



## klyzon

berger said:


> or you can put unused stock cables inside them for safekeeping


This is what I am doing now too.
now to just find a nice case to carry my jewel/first times and another iem of choice around. First times thickness negated all my previous carrying combos


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Monday evening
Nice weather outside 
Time listen to these red cherries ... 😉
.


----------



## Fantanest

Anyone has listened to their August Fun? Is it just 1960s with a different color?


----------



## claud W

Fantanest said:


> Anyone has listened to their August Fun? Is it just 1960s with a different color?


August Fun is the updated two wire 1960s cable. Its a great cable for VE V8.


----------



## mico1964

Fantanest said:


> Anyone has listened to their August Fun? Is it just 1960s with a different color?


That's right, 1960s in a different finish.


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar

Hello All, hope everyone is doing fine.
I'm thinking of going for a First times cable for my EVO and Fourte (mainly for EVO). Just wanted to understand what is the difference between shielded and non-shielded cable. Amd whether it's worth paying a premium for the shielded cable over the non-shielded one. 

I'm currently listening to both with my 1950s cable and loving it to bits. The FT will be another one that I'll roll frequently along with the 1950s, unless FT seems to be an absolute upgrade over 1950s in all the aspects.

Also, if any have heard EVO with both the FT and Code51/Chiron, it will be great help if you can share your impressions.🙂

Regards,
Vishy 🙏🏻🙂


----------



## fiascogarcia

Visveswaran Umashankar said:


> Hello All, hope everyone is doing fine.
> I'm thinking of going for a First times cable for my EVO and Fourte (mainly for EVO). Just wanted to understand what is the difference between shielded and non-shielded cable. Amd whether it's worth paying a premium for the shielded cable over the non-shielded one.
> 
> I'm currently listening to both with my 1950s cable and loving it to bits. The FT will be another one that I'll roll frequently along with the 1950s, unless FT seems to be an absolute upgrade over 1950s in all the aspects.
> ...


I'm not very good with descriptions, so I highly recommend you read some of the great reviews by @twister6, where he does an excellent review of FT, Chiron, and others, as well as comparisons with various cables.  Haven't tried the EVO, but I understand it is a bass oriented iem.  FT is an analog sounding cable, very detailed but a little south of neutral.  I can say it has the wonderful capability of creating a smooth, coherent sound, wide soundstage, and great instrument separation.  Treble is smooth, detailed, and natural sounding, but if you're looking for sparkly treble to balance out the bass of the EVO, it may not be your cup of tea.  To my ears, the Shielding version sounds more dynamic, particularly in the upper bass/lower mids, giving it a more balanced sq across the spectrum,  while it maintains the detail and coherency of the standard FT.  Also, I notice that it adds depth to the soundstage, giving it a slightly greater holographic feel compared to the regular FT, and a slightly better sense of voice and instrument placement.  IMO  Again, with law of diminishing returns, I can't speak to the question of whether or not it is worth the extra cost.  I prefer the shielding version to the regular FT for my iems, and I think they would be great with the Fourte, which I have owned, but not sure about the match with the EVO.  Here's the link to @twister6 website, I definitely think it's worth reading some of his reviews.
Twister6 cable reviews
Hope this helps!


----------



## Doug2507

Orpheus for sale in classifieds if anyone's looking for one...

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/pw-audio-orpheus-shielding.32901/


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm not very good with descriptions, so I highly recommend you read some of the great reviews by @twister6, where he does an excellent review of FT, Chiron, and others, as well as comparisons with various cables.  Haven't tried the EVO, but I understand it is a bass oriented iem.  FT is an analog sounding cable, very detailed but a little south of neutral.  I can say it has the wonderful capability of creating a smooth, coherent sound, wide soundstage, and great instrument separation.  Treble is smooth, detailed, and natural sounding, but if you're looking for sparkly treble to balance out the bass of the EVO, it may not be your cup of tea.  To my ears, the Shielding version sounds more dynamic, particularly in the upper bass/lower mids, giving it a more balanced sq across the spectrum,  while it maintains the detail and coherency of the standard FT.  Also, I notice that it adds depth to the soundstage, giving it a slightly greater holographic feel compared to the regular FT, and a slightly better sense of voice and instrument placement.  IMO  Again, with law of diminishing returns, I can't speak to the question of whether or not it is worth the extra cost.  I prefer the shielding version to the regular FT for my iems, and I think they would be great with the Fourte, which I have owned, but not sure about the match with the EVO.  Here's the link to @twister6 website, I definitely think it's worth reading some of his reviews.
> Twister6 cable reviews
> Hope this helps!


Thanks a lot for this sir. I have gone through Twister's and other few reviews out there, but I was hoping to get some impressions from members who might have used EVO with FT or other cables, since synergy can be very specific to the source and the iem in question.
And thanks a lot for guiding me with the differences between shielded and non-shielded cable, it is very helpful and I'll keep those points in mind while making my decision.
🙏🏻🙏🏻😃

Regards,
Vishy


----------



## Doug2507

Any Metropolis 4w '50s shielding owners here? I'd like to know how it compares to FT Shielding if anyone has both, particularly regarding mids.


----------



## drftr

_[cross-posting from the Watercooler and Eletech cables thread, and looking for a "chocolaty" upgrade cable for my U18t with a full/warm/slow-ish low end, warm/rich/lush mids, and a neutral to warm top end]_

Looking for my missing link last week I demoed 4 cables (Effect Audio Ares S + Eros S, and Eletech Fortitude + Socrates) and today I added 3 more (Brise Audio STR7-Ref + Asuha-Ref.2 + STR7-Rh2+) but I'm not there yet as most are still too lean to my liking. The Fortitude stood out in a positive way for being the most linear of the bunch (but having disappointing technicalities), the Socrates for its low end, top end, and general technicalities (but having too lean mids), and the Asuha-Ref.2 for its low end, mids, and general technicalities (but being too bright, and contrary to the 2 STR7 cables a terrible cable to handle).

I think for great sub $1,200-ish copper cables that would more or less mean only PlusSound (impossible to find here), HanSound, and PW Audio are on the table, am I right?

My question: Has anyone compared the Socrates with PW Audio 1960s 2-wire or the August Fun (which should only differ slightly in the bass) so I know more or less what to expect when translating to the U18t?

drftr


----------



## szore

My PWAudio MonileII blew up and disintegrated a few weeks after I bought it. I sent it to Musiketck THREE MONTHS AGO for repair, and I still havn't gotten it back. May be time to contact the Better Buisness Burea on Andrew.


----------



## godlikegamer

szore said:


> My PWAudio MonileII blew up and disintegrated a few weeks after I bought it. I sent it to Musiketck THREE MONTHS AGO for repair, and I still havn't gotten it back. May be time to contact the Better Buisness Burea on Andrew.


Or you try to contact Peter directly for the latest update? Maybe is still in HK??


----------



## Doug2507

szore said:


> My PWAudio MonileII blew up and disintegrated a few weeks after I bought it. I sent it to Musiketck THREE MONTHS AGO for repair, and I still havn't gotten it back. May be time to contact the Better Buisness Burea on Andrew.


Andrew's just the middle man, it'll be Peter that does the repair...

Have you spoken to Andrew asking what the status is / why the delay?


----------



## szore

Doug2507 said:


> Andrew's just the middle man, it'll be Peter that does the repair...
> 
> Have you spoken to Andrew asking what the status is / why the delay?


Keep getting a run around.


----------



## Doug2507

szore said:


> Keep getting a run around.


Post back here with the outcome. Good to close it out....


----------



## F208Frank

Andrew always gave me a really good impression, hope you resolve this and update asap.


----------



## F208Frank

szore said:


> My PWAudio MonileII blew up and disintegrated a few weeks after I bought it. I sent it to Musiketck THREE MONTHS AGO for repair, and I still havn't gotten it back. May be time to contact the Better Buisness Burea on Andrew.


When you say blow up, can you elaborate on this? (serious question)

I am imagining you listening to music and the cable just blew up into shreds, but I know this is not really possible, ahha.


----------



## szore

F208Frank said:


> When you say blow up, can you elaborate on this? (serious question)
> 
> I am imagining you listening to music and the cable just blew up into shreds, but I know this is not really possible, ahha.


jack fell apart.


----------



## F208Frank

First Times PW Audio, Shielded: FLAMEZ


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

I guess I'm 6 years late, but I recently got Saladin+. 
Nice cable that feels great and has a fairly clear solid sound with good frequency control.


----------



## Frankie D

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I guess I'm 6 years late, but I recently got Saladin+.
> Nice cable that feels great and has a fairly clear solid sound with good frequency control.


Nice case.  Dignis Arca.  I wish they made one just like it but an inch bigger on all 4 sides.


----------



## twister6

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I guess I'm 6 years late, but I recently got Saladin+.
> Nice cable that feels great and has a fairly clear solid sound with good frequency control.



As they say, better later than never 

Btw, awesome picture of the brown case with lighter color stitching next to brown/silver cable and also similarly colored Bird.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Frankie D said:


> Nice case.  Dignis Arca.  I wish they made one just like it but an inch bigger on all 4 sides.


Not _not quite the same_, but there is Dignis Armin. 
However, while Arca is almost effortless and is often bundled with client products (such as a number of UM models), Dignis Armin was only bundled with Hidition. 
And Dignis Armin is extremely difficult to find. It took me some time and focus.

Another is _not quite the same_ - Van Nuys for one pair of IEMs, but a larger size. Because there are 2 sizes. I use the smaller one and it's similar in internal volume to the Arca.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

twister6 said:


> As they say, better later than never
> 
> Btw, awesome picture of the brown case with lighter color stitching next to brown/silver cable and also similarly colored Bird.


Thank you, I really liked this combination of colors and shades, and this is exactly what I wanted to convey in the pic.
If you noticed it, then I succeeded)


----------



## Ojisan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Thank you, I really liked this combination of colors and shades, and this is exactly what I wanted to convey in the pic.
> If you noticed it, then I succeeded)



Definitely a beautiful fall color combo! I would put a print on a wall or use it for a calendar... Oh, there's an idea  12 months of bird in seasons color! That would be really cool.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Ojisan said:


> Definitely a beautiful fall color combo! I would put a print on a wall or use it for a calendar... Oh, there's an idea  12 months of bird in seasons color! That would be really cool.


Thanks, that's a cool idea)


----------



## Frankie D

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Not _not quite the same_, but there is Dignis Armin.
> However, while Arca is almost effortless and is often bundled with client products (such as a number of UM models), Dignis Armin was only bundled with Hidition.
> And Dignis Armin is extremely difficult to find. It took me some time and focus.
> 
> Another is _not quite the same_ - Van Nuys for one pair of IEMs, but a larger size. Because there are 2 sizes. I use the smaller one and it's similar in internal volume to the Arca.


Thanks.  Yes, the Armin seems to no longer be made by Dignis.  Tks.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Frankie D said:


> Thanks.  Yes, the Armin seems to no longer be made by Dignis.  Tks.


In fact, I remembered that I have a photo to estimate the approximate size ratio of Arca and Armin.


----------



## F208Frank

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...d-cable-1st-owner-like-new-1-month-old.36477/
^first times shielded cable by PW for sale, 1st owner, used under 5 hours, 1 month old, original receipt can be provided, selling due to buying MPD6 DAC from playback designs.


----------



## NewEve

My review of the original PWAudio Monile (balanced, 4.4) is out on Head-Fi & The Vagrant Audiophile.


----------



## CodenameBK201

Does anyone here own the mercer spider that's possibly looking to sell it? Really like the color, trying to find one secondhand if possible.


----------

